# What did you do to your CORRADO today....



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

I decided to get it out of the garage and take it for a spin..
Here is a pic from the past weekend before clocking some miles on it...









-yoyo-


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

beautiful stance


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_beautiful stance









Agreed. Got a side shot so we can see how she's sitting?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Washed it one last time...


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Washed it one last time...

did it sell? or why the "last time"


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re:*

I paypal'd for some parts.









Gonna do some sanding and filler work tonight too.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
did it sell? or why the "last time"


I am curious to know as well.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

Drove mine, not to much longer and she will be in for the winter.


----------



## reich-rocket (Aug 31, 2007)

swapped the bald front tires with the full tread rears and drifted around a corner in the dry at about 90.....weeeeee


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (reich-rocket)*

Got a new windshield finally!!! Also my new LED city light bulbs arrived from 42Draft Designs. Great shipping and price!!!
Lee don't tell me you sold your car?!!!! Sorry I have wanted to see it for awhile now. Hopefully you got some good money for it if you did sell it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

I tought about her!!!


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

worked on it for the first time in over a year. 
cleaned all the mold off the inside, cleaned the bay out and also washed her. Getting ready to pull the 2.8......finally


----------



## bustedSLC (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (shapeco)*

i did this...


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (shapeco)*

HAD TO get car towed to the shop (place of employment), since it started acting weird and didnt want to chance anything.. bucking when leaving a red light in first and second gears.. and than it started idling rough.. oh well..
yoyo


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

*******OFFICIALLY RETIRED*******
concentrating on the mk2 gti for my hobby now!!! it was fun while it lasted, but it's time to put her away for awhile. my two sons will get their drivers license in the year 2017 & 2019.............so maybe that's when i'll take it out of hibernation. hell, i'll probably be driving an .:R42 or something like that by then.








HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS: (pic of the '86 gti added. 78k orig. miles)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks sharp yoyo.
Best angle for corrado


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

I looked at it.....







both of them..


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (vwguin)*

pulled it into the shop and made a decision i will regret later on.. that is to sell my interior.. 








yoyo


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_pulled it into the shop and made a decision i will regret later on.. that is to sell my interior.. 








yoyo

again?!
so, did you actually sell the first interior (tan n black?)
and now you're selling the red interior too?


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_pulled it into the shop and made a decision i will regret later on.. that is to sell my interior.. 








yoyo

your P H U C K I N crazy !!!!!! 


















_Modified by .:Carlik:. at 9:29 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm going to see it for the first time since Sunday, and drive it for the first time since last Friday soon


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

New wheel i picked up at h2o


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Ripped the motor apart to get ready for a 3L boring and GT40R.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

pined for it.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Krazee)*

Waiting for my 200A alternator.


----------



## VW719 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

swiss cheese anyone??? 
decided to do this today.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW719)*

it was towed back to the shop after it started bucking and not wanting to accelerate.. ended up being the main connector for the engine harness was loose and it was acting crazy when accelerating in first and second gears.. 
This was last week








and this is today before going a drive and making sure that was the only issue with it..








yoyo


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

those wheels oh man perfect dude perfect people are to crazy for those splits, those are nice then most.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Pulled the trans last night, and the motor tonight....... One man job, no lift


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Treated my Lovely Classic Green Pearl Rado to some fully polished wheels for is 150,000 mile birthday.



















_Modified by wzach at 9:53 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (wzach)*

looks like chrome powder coat, must be the pic.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

did that last week from 2 of my corrado, but I just removed the fornt end and took engine and tranny in one, also put one engine in no lifts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_looks like chrome powder coat, must be the pic. 

Yup, camera phone quality RULES. They are fully polished, and you can see them on my car at FixxFest5


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

justified it's existance


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

Failed provincial inspection then went back 4 hours later and got it passed







Plates friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Got rid of some vacuum lines.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester of Paint)*

Euro Belts, and a new Headliner in Black.
Black and Tan looks SWEET.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

200A Iraggi Alternator going in today.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_200A Iraggi Alternator going in today.

how's that work? more info please?


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

Broke the banjo bolt off the oil feed for the charger. Half the bolt is still in the charger... so the rado stayed home sick today.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
how's that work? more info please?


I will say this the fan is bigger and it seems to do a little rubbing around the platic cover for the G-ladder cog belt, and possibly a little rubbing around the bracket. A little grinding on the bracket and/or shaving the fan down a lttle might be in the future.But it does bolt right in.


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

did this last weekend


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

the skark fin was pretty easy to install


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

Started parting it out. 








The rims found a new home on my buddy's car:


----------



## Drumdubb (Feb 26, 2007)

timing.


----------



## ROWDYRABBIT (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: (D-rumz)*

Put new G60 e-codes into my VR6 along with relays ( "plug" for euro wires ) and the leveler switch. And now I can't get my lights to aim higher than my ankles







. All well there is always tommorrow morning to try, but what a huge lighting difference they make.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (ROWDYRABBIT)*

Crawled in through the hatch. Yup, the drivers' side door handle finally broke (passenger side's been out for two years)








I guess I'm finally a *real* C owner...


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

Took her to storage for the winter


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester of Paint)*

looked at them again....







God please give me time...


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_Took her to storage for the winter









That's what color mine was when she was built...
Now I only take pics in the rain because you can't see how bad the clearcoat's fading.








Original owner was not an enthusiast. I don't think it was waxed for the first ten years of its life.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

picked up powder coated goodies like this:








and had the engine bay finished off and sprayed:


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*








Wow... looks good

_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

Badgeless grill








Fixed the sunroof








Redoing the sunroof/head liner


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_









creepy! the headlights are still on even though they've been removed!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

I BOUGHT MINE!!!!!!!!!! HELLS YAe


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

removed my coil pack since it decided it didnt want to have anything to do with cyl.'s #1 and #6, just waitn on the new one to get here.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

I bought my G60 Saturday, Threw a fuel filter, and cog belt on it, changed the oil, and drove it 40 miles back home.
Did I mention up until that point it hadn't been driven in five years?
To say I was intimidated would be an under statement...







But it came from a good home, it made it there without incident.


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

CLEANED IT UP AND DROVE IT SOME, TOOK A BUDDY FOR A RIDE , HE CAUGHT THE FEVER.


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

Got my rear wheel bearings replaced and realized that the interior is held together with bubble gum and duct tape...
Also found out my driverside motor mount is bad and that I need a new rear swaybar endlink...
Oh right i forgot, I DD a corrado...


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

sun will be out for the next couple days , cleaning her up for weekend cruisn.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

Put the wheels on....


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought about her... I'm getting the itch..


----------



## pandafoo (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought a Corrado this weekend? Does that count? 92' SLC.


----------



## GTI Lowen (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (pandafoo)*

made a little room for a certain interior.. yoyo you might know something about this..


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (GTI Lowen)*

i did some more stuff to the engine bay pulling what was left out to get ready for a nice power wash. 
and i bought a 93 passat GLX with a 5 speed with only 53000 miles on it as a daily for when i loose the saturn in jan.
i figured i would get something with the same motor as the corrado so if something breaks on the passat i have all the parts from the corrado to put on it.


----------



## gtiryan (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

I ordered the replacement door handle repair kits, because 300 lbs crawling through the hatch is not pretty or fun.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

baut to drive er


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (dworkz)*

with a bit of luck, i'll drain the fluids this morning before going to my gf dad's wedding this afternoon...but i gotta get some work done on the resume first


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (boner)*

I swore at mine. Damn Electrical Gremlins.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwchlng)*

put in moonroof from passat


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

fixxd my shift knob the right way, I have know idea what the PO was thinkn?


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

looked at them again...


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwguin)*

hung drivers door, installed sunroof, swapped fogs and turns from old bumper to new bumper, looked at suspension waiting to go on...


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (04VWGTITURBO)*

filed a police report.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111034


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (corradojohnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradojohnt* »_filed a police report.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111034










I cleaned mine up for the Skyline Drive Cruise down in southern VA


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (VpfinnersW)*

drove it a bit and had a photo-shoot. See post








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111405


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (pedrosan)*

Not exactly today, but what I did last time to it, was to drive it out, fill it's fuel tank full and drive it off to a garage, away from the upcomming salty roads during winter.......looking forward to making it ready for it's new season, on norwegian plates eventually, coming from sweden it got some nice taxes that have to be payed....


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (pfunk109)*

Adjusted the copot, threw on my steelies, then put another 500 miles on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by builtforsin at 6:38 AM 11-9-2008_


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

GOT PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















Then got HAPPY b/c the dude had enough balls and sense of responsibility to come back and admit his accident. Taking it in tomorrow for estimate/repair. Thanks goes out to the few remaining honest people in the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*

I put a rack on


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Jamisonvr6)*

listed it for sale in the classifieds - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4100442


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

Picked leaves off it...


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

Took my stearing column apart and tried to work out my wiring **** ups .. cleaned up some grounds etc .. car seems to be working better but not everything is worked out .. **** i hate this car .. but i dont at the same time.
No luck working on this car ever .. everytime I start to work on it .. something comes up or happens. Went to work on it last week, was called away for work. Get back yesterday, working on it today .. starts to DOWNPOOR .. right now it's still raining and my fuse panel is hanging down no knee bars are in and my stearing column is apart. 
Anyone want to blow it up for me?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*

FINALLY finished the euro belt swap, I had the drivers side in an no motivatin for a while, found some today..


































_Modified by wzach at 11:02 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

I..
Hit a deer and slid into and out of the ditch..
Result: Smashes RS bumper..


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

cashed 36bucks into the tank


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_Adjusted the copot, threw on my steelies, then put another 500 miles on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by builtforsin at 6:38 AM 11-9-2008_

love em on steelies, looks simple and tuff


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jamisonvr6)*

Thanks, me too.
They'll look exactly the same plus bolt covers and the oem centers... Oh and 8.5 inchs wide in a couple weeks.


----------



## FolksVagen908 (Nov 10, 2008)

hey are selling ur Corrado?


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (FolksVagen908)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FolksVagen908* »_hey are selling ur Corrado?


Me? Noooooo way.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

Plugged a little hole in the Cylinder Head (MK3 VR Head) with a nice little piece from 42Draft Designs!!


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (wzach)*

picked up a freshly built 2.9
new pistons+rings (82mm), bearings, valves(+1mm) + guides,HD springs, 262 cams, oil pump, mk4 HG, painted block, etc...etc..


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Eh, got bored and decided to install this, now reads 160MPH....ex260KPH, as I only believe in metric when workin with sockets for my Corrado...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Eh, got bored and decided to install this, now reads 160MPH....ex260KPH, as I only believe in metric when workin with sockets for my Corrado...









lookin sharp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uncommonvw (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

I traded my Passat Syncro for this one. Haven't done anything to it yet.


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

replaced the clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder. Now my clutch feels like Butter....









Lloyd


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

parked it! supposed to rain for the next 3 days, so much for pimpn this weekend.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (pfunk109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfunk109* »_parked it! supposed to rain for the next 3 days, so much for pimpn this weekend.

Me too, but not for rain. My `92 (133K) still has the original head gasket, and it's starting to weep. Busted a$$ all weekend on the 8v A2 Golf so's I can drive it to work.


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

Fixed one of them POS hose clamps on the lower rad hose.
Its all about the small battles....


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (steezbox)*

Blew a dime sized hole in the diff


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

getting assaulted by these murderous auto seat belts


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (dworkz)*

Drove it, just like i do everyday rain or shine, Sleet or snow.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

busy day today .... i looked at it about a million times


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (dworkz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dworkz* »_getting assaulted by these murderous auto seat belts























that's why you gotta get that euro seat belt kit







no more murderous seat belts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Drove it, just like i do everyday rain or shine, Sleet or snow.









x2


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

Swapped out a low temp radiator fan switch to a stock switch on the G60. Nice to see the fan come on when it should








Jim


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (wzach)*

What year did they start putting a digital odometer in there?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (DrivenNails)*

91, but that is a 93 and up style.


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

http://www.widsm.org/ace/index...r=asc


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (VpfinnersW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VpfinnersW* »_
























Yeah, me too. Every time I get in the thing, all I can think of is "..no, I expect you to _DIE_, Mr. Bond.."

_Quote, originally posted by *VpfinnersW* »_that's why you gotta get that euro seat belt kit







no more murderous seat belts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought the real ones were NLA?


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

I did this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4128277
Hell yes!


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (xnology)*

For the first time ever, I parked them side by side. The VR has been in storage elsewhere... here's some pics, for all you to hate








Together... 








The VR interior








The 16V interior


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (chimo)*

vacuum your carpets!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (snowbird)*

Got some OEM paint from the dealer,and spot painted some stuff, shaved the plate tub with a nice piece of carbon, relocated the plate.


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

TT wheels over the weekend


----------



## Wtec (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (BoostedTinCan)*

I finaly got my coils mounted on the raado:


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

sexy wheels, what are those


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedTinCan)*

New grounds and power wires.
New alt.
New serp belt today. Belt slip sucks.


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re:*

Bled the clutch master cylinder again. Seems like the clutch might be slipping








Fixed the horn from beeping on it's own.
Replaced the cluster last weekend. That fixed the oil light from beeping and blinking. The MPG readout is correct now (not 99.99) and the odometer now works.
It's cold in Rochester.








Lloyd


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (lmurray)*

Yellow Bosch Lenses


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (lmurray)*

It's cold here too.
****ty cell phone pic.








I want winter to be over








Being able to hit 16psi with no belt slip is nice though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (builtforsin)*

Removed the stock speakers and HU and upgraded everything. I left the stock wiring harnesses in place and just ran all new wiring. I removed about 5lbs of extra wireing that the PO had put in there for amps. I left one set of amp wires there for my 2-channel alpine amp I picked up from MikeMcNair., thanks Mike! She sounds tons better and I can retire my tape collection for the last time!


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Snowhere)*

Drove it from Atlanta (Acworth/Woodstock) to Ft. Walton Beach FL. 
I was going to try to post a Goog Maps or Mapquest link to my route, but I'm on my mom's Mac, and can't figure out how to copy much stuff. I'm kinda digging the Mac, tho...the pictures are really pretty!
340, maybe 360 miles...Six hours, Eleven minutes. That includes a lot of 2-lane, and it started raining when I got to the Florida border. Oh, and I kept it below 85mph on the Interstate.
It's been awhile since I've taken a C on a road trip, and all I can say is...
If you've got a healthy VR6, DO IT. These things really *are* VW's GT car. Out on the open road is where they belong. Man, I wish I'd been able to afford one when they were new. I might have actually made the coast-to-coast drive I've always wanted to make.
Pics for clicks this weekend when I get home...which of course will be another lil' trip! 
For the moment...I drove the Green one, here's a more recent picture of her. 








The suspension is a little softer (H&R Sports on stock struts) than the black one. Alabama's trying to rebuild, but the last time I drove through Montgomery and further southward, the roads were really rough. There's a lot of construction there now, but south of town they're making pretty good progress. 
Got a lot of looks, but the only VAG love I got was from somebody in an old Audi A6, cruising down I-65S. Pearl White, lowered, tuned exhaust. The guy had Alabammie plates!














for sporty cars out in Muscle Car land!

_Modified by friedgreencorrado at 3:14 AM 12-10-2008_ 

_Modified by friedgreencorrado at 3:18 AM 12-10-2008_


_Modified by friedgreencorrado at 1:37 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (friedgreencorrado)*









I put these intercooler pipes on awhile ago but i just found out how to add pictures.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (91vwcorrado)*

WTF? It looks like a walrus.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

lol. i made an air/water intercooler mock up out of cardboard, blue painters tape, and a coke can. also bulldogger72 and i hung out and installed a gorgeously crafted aluminum "induction box" in the fenderwell with 3" mandrel bent aluminum intake pipe and K&N filter. finally a true CAI for the G60.








now its time to save money for a bell intercoolers core.


_Modified by nextproject at 5:38 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*

my batter died and i realized why i love her so much....


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_WTF? It looks like a walrus.

i get alot of things snake bites, fangs, lip piercings, bull horns.....But its whatever i just thought id be different and do something no one had


----------



## jds92slc (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (91vwcorrado)*

Replaced the ground wire from the coil to the block with an overkill 4 gauge with soldered lug ends. Vacuumed all the leaves out of the rain tray. Rain Xed the glass, and drove the sh*t out of it in the rain.







Snows coming...


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jds92slc)*

Walked by it in the garage without even noticing it, except for the 12 pack of pepsi sitting on the front seat... Sure would be nice to have a job and some money to work on it...


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (91vwcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91vwcorrado* »_
i get alot of things snake bites, fangs, lip piercings, bull horns.....But its whatever i just thought id be different and do something no one had









ROFL! I was about to say it looks like some of my daughter's boyfriends...
Not my style, but it's not my car.


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (friedgreencorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friedgreencorrado* »_
ROFL! I was about to say it looks like some of my daughter's boyfriends...
Not my style, but it's not my car.









Exactly how i see it you dont like it...its whatever to me i just knew it was something different and not original like alot of other people


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

Drove it back from FL...


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

FMIC, pipes and oil cooler.  Very fun stuff.








All piping is 2.5" and from a universal Ebay kit. Doing this required minor cutting to the bumper reinforcement, tow hook, and shield on the lower subframe. Oh and a different front bumper if you want the FMIC to get air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

I got my just purchased 1993 Corrado delivered today. So it has been a good day


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (hiofficer)*

1) Broke passenger door handle








2) Installed Recaro Young Sport child seat in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Ordered door handle repair kits from the_steet_shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4) Took my son out for a spin around the block








5) Found minor fuel leak @ the crimp near the filter


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*What I did*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jds92slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jds92slc* »_Replaced the ground wire from the coil to the block with an overkill 4 gauge with soldered lug ends. Vacuumed all the leaves out of the rain tray. Rain Xed the glass, and drove the sh*t out of it in the rain.







Snows coming...









Have you done upgraded your alternator wire yet? Damn VR6 is a PITA to do compared to the G60!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (BoostedTinCan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedTinCan* »_TT wheels over the weekend









































Please post more pics! This color combo is pretty cool!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Wtec)*

has any one noticed the two red brake lights on under the spoiler, no 3rd brake, looks odd
wat are they?


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (dogger)*

These are some quick day after pixs, didn't get a chance to shoot some nice ones yet


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_has any one noticed the two red brake lights on under the spoiler, no 3rd brake, looks odd
wat are they?









Looks more like the reflections of the red tails to me.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (CuRide)*

thanks, i feel dumb


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Darrsh)*

Took her out for a quick spin to see how much the cold air would affect her. Lets just say third gear is like second gear now


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_Took her out for a quick spin to see how much the cold air would affect her. Lets just say third gear is like second gear now









what he said

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (pdcm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdcm* »_1) Broke passenger door handle








2) Installed Recaro Young Sport child seat in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Ordered door handle repair kits from the_steet_shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4) Took my son out for a spin around the block








5) Found minor fuel leak @ the crimp near the filter










fixed this crap... 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pdcm)*

Froze her and cracked the reservoir return hose!!! (i think)








.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

takin er for a spin destination anywhere & everywhere, till 4:20am comes around


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (dworkz)*

Replaced my black leather non heated seats with the original tan leather heated seats. Some day I'll just put heaters in the black seats!


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Colt556)*

Very little heat. Checked the coolant, and I'm low. Grrrr...
Time time to figure out where the coolant is going.
Lloyd









Damn... it's the heater core. Wish me luck on getting VW to pay for the recall.


_Modified by lmurray at 11:17 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

installed brand spankin new knock sensor, torqued to 15 ft lb. wiped bird doo doo off the pass window. (the outside of the glass)


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (nextproject)*

Sent my VR corrado rolling shell on to the new owner and not even 8 hours later bought a mint G60 corrado ....


----------



## Jow wow (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

I sorta got snowed in and the boredom ensued. These have been waiting to go on for almost a year now... AT's with Mintex red box


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jow wow)*

started some body building


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Corrado DGK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado DGK* »_started some body building































Your coming to Florida and doing mine next right?


----------



## tedthebellhopp (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

Finally put the drivers side door back together. now for the passengers side.... but i have to deal with some melted wires first.


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_






















Your coming to Florida and doing mine next right?
















maybe this summer if you got a cutty with about 15 wheels for it and a MIG welder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (oh and a spare set of rear 1/4 panels too.)


_Modified by Corrado DGK at 9:43 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Corrado DGK)*

Hey, awesome, i used to live out in WA, so im looking for the hook up.
And as for the quarters? Im sure theres a g60 getting parted somewhere i could snag them from....lol








Nice looking work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (wzach)*

^ thanks bud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its still got a grip of work to be done on it. but ill show it off when its done...


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado DGK)*

FINALLY got bosch W6DP0 spark plugs put in and the timing re-checked. Runs so much better.


----------



## .:EuRoWNED (Dec 16, 2008)

Decided to try and detail my engine bay, but failed miserably once i realized it's cold enough to freeze my fingers together.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (.:EuRoWNED)*

Got my hood to open for the fist time in a week thanks to the shatty hood cable clip breaking.
thanks to gruven parts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*

put the covers back on them after the wind blew them off..


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

ooh. smooths.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (deth_core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deth_core* »_ooh. smooths.

good eye hahahahah


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Darrsh)*

well more like what my corrado did..... i got to watch two women duke it out 
hence corrado 1 an my girl 0........ 
my first love was too much a match for my other ..... she used that damn auto belt like a viper on pcp with malicious intent all i could do was watch. i shouldve have filmed it and made a quick flick "when corrados attack".......... after i pulled the key i got a dirty look with the comment of "im glad you son will own this damn thing soon...". my gti has manual belts so we'll see if she commits suicide with those next.. maybe ill film this time.....mmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Evil16v)*

Broke yesterday's promise to work on her today...
She is getting tired of this game!


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*

i drove my corrado for a bit and than worked on the new toy..








here is a link to it...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4228917
-yoyo- 


_Modified by Yohannes at 7:36 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

Cleaned the EGR, MAF, ISV and the intake elbow. Gasket matched the upper and lower intake runners, and started porting my throttle body.
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

I washed and threw a coat of wax on it after work.. 

























yoyo


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (xnology)*

a while ago.. but for giggles..


yoyo


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nice nice


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Painted it!


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (mackteck)*

^^^^ now that is a SWEET 2 tone.







LOVE the corrado stencil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (insyderz808)*

eurosport ic tubes
samco ic hoses
pressure tested/cleaned oem ic
4-point ground wire, vc>tb>coil>dcu
wheel liner vent mod
rear g-charger bracket o-ring r/r
096 tranny cooler stud o-rings r/r
replaced trunk light with glove box light
eurowire oem headlamp relay kit
rewired gauges and misc added wires, better soldering, heat shrink wrapped, and gauge wires


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Z-Raddo G60)*

removed the glove box and cleaned it from chocolate i left yesterday while my car was in the sun the whole day















but it worked, its like new


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Torsten)*

I installed BFI .5 motor mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (Audioss18)*

custom short runner i built myself, not done yet


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

I washed it and it got rained on.. at least there is a little less dirt than before...








ordered a new a/c compressor...

-yoyo-


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

Still fighting with the 02A gear box assembly process. Engine waiting for the trans to be bolted on.


----------



## tedthebellhopp (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwscream)*

Called the guy that painted my car last fall to have him finish up the buffing and touch up work. He actually picked up the phone this time.... but the call got dropped when i called him back it went to voice mail again.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (tedthebellhopp)*

drove the car and washed it for the thanksgiving..
-yoyo-


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

Yesterday cleaned and prepped the engine block for paint.
Today I masked off other parts - and primed the block, final coating on tomorrow


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mawrick)*

Put some polish on the polished bits. Just enjoyed driving it to pick up a pizza.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (4DR Assassin)*

i'm selling it...........................








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4663798


----------



## MOVMX Racer (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets see...
Thanksgiving I did front strut mounts, found out it needed wheel bearings and CV boots.
Black Friday I bought bearings, boots, and a 12 ton press for the bearings, and installed it all.
Saturday I tore the dash out and got ready to pull the heater box.
Today I will finish replacing the heater core, cleaning up wiring, and hopefully it will be ready to drive to school on Monday!








Busy week for me!


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (MOVMX Racer)*

New brakes front and back, and a new power steering belt.

<p>

yummy


----------



## WAKIZASPEED (Jun 29, 2009)

Started sanding the green candy off the Carbon Kevlar hood...


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

removed the horn fuse in hope that the horn will stop going off randomly when the car is parked...


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (MonoSki)*

Thought about it.....thats what I did for my Corrado today.
I'm in New Hampshire and it is in Maryland...


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

didn't even drive it today.








Tomorrow it gets a much needed wash and overall cleaning!


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

Sold my MKV just the other week so I bought a MKV knob and boot and installed it in the rado


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drkreign)*

gave her a bath, took some pics, sent pics in for the 2010 Corrado Calendar and ordered a few of these awesome calendars:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4670106

Simo


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC Simo)*

got new headlight and fog light bulbs in...installed the horns too


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

Horn went off randomly at 3:30AM waking everybody up.. after I removed the fuse.. time to try something else..


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (MonoSki)*

The last 3 weeks
Re- sealed the thermostat housing, blew seal when fan plug came loose. Then rad cracked after that replaced rad with a new one then the water pump sprung a leak did that last night.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

Rolled a bead on all the IC piping. Still popped off a tube







and gave it a bath. Connected the heat seats back in because Saturday is gonna be a cold drive with no heater core


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (skaterazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterazn* »_Rolled a bead on all the IC piping. Still popped off a tube







and gave it a bath. Connected the heat seats back in because Saturday is gonna be a cold drive with no heater core









good.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_
good.
Get back to class! and bring hand warmers!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (skaterazn)*

Got this from the UPS man last night (S2 Metalwerks). Gonna send it to Swain Tech for coating next week and install it with new ARP studs.








-Wayne


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wayne92SLC)*

Pulled the motor for shaving and paint.










_Modified by cstanley19 at 7:03 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

Well, decided to start working on her again. Pulled the intake mani, charge piping and V9. 
















































SRI


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

walked past it. then walked past my 20vt mk2 as well


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (D3hd3nd)*

Today was the first day I got a chance to play with my new toy the G60. Its been busy here at the house do to the remodel as you can see from all the stuff packed around the C's. Changed the oil and filter and cleaned the plugs when I was doing the compression check. Since po stated there is a leak and low compression. Found 60psi on #3 cylinder. I was able to get the motor running with old fuel even after the little bugger has been sitting for a year before I got it.


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_Sold my MKV just the other week so I bought a MKV knob and boot and installed it in the rado <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 










You have a 6th gear?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_didn't even drive it today.








Tomorrow it gets a much needed wash and overall cleaning!


I'm so lazy. Still haven't washed it.







I did drive it ~75 miles today though.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

It snowed here and decided to park it till the roads cleared up and snapped a couple phone pics..









IF you look carefully, you can see my other toys in the background..Surf Green and Montana Green.. YES both are vr6..
















-yoyo-


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Yohannes)*

stared @ mine in the garage!! AGAIN!!


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

A bit of cage action!!








dont worry you can still fit ahahah


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Radvr6T)*

Changed G60 PS rack to a VR one only to find out that it doesn't just go in (from steering). Of course. Tried taking one out where the joint is which was a nightmare. Don't know how to go about getting the other one off and swapping








Other than that, went home and checked out what the front end will look like when the car is all together . . .


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Changed G60 PS rack to a VR one only to find out that it doesn't just go in (from steering). Of course. Tried taking one out where the joint is which was a nightmare. Don't know how to go about getting the other one off and swapping








Other than that, went home and checked out what the front end will look like when the car is all together . . .









Yeah I found that out myself. The teeth in the joints are diferent. I had an SLC steering column though so I just swapped the whole thing over....
As for what I did to my Rado today, I looked at it in my freezing cold garage and wished it was spring......


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Yeah I found that out myself. The teeth in the joints are diferent. I had an SLC steering column though so I just swapped the whole thing over....

Dammit, I was hoping you wouldn't say that


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

Yeah unfortunately.....the teeth in the knuckle on the g60 are coarse and the VR6 ones are fine. Its because the racks are made by different companies, the VR rack is made by ZF and im not sure about the g60 one....


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

I understand that, but wanted to see if anyone swapped parts. The joints came out, finally, but the ends are actualy caps that have rollers inside them. Was a mess.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

I started on my fibreglass sub box.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (JamesS)*

^ Itchy!!! Nice start


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

continued to soak up water....


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (jettag60)*

looked at it and thought about the laundry list of things that need to get done http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (VeedubR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubR6* »_looked at it and thought about the laundry list of things that need to get done http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Unfortunately that list never gets shorter not doing them (given it's a Rado, it actually increases the to-do list w/o you knowing







)


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

New Clutch master cylinder! Now it wont grind in reverse! and we did it without a vacuum pump! We back bled it. It was frustrating but it worked.


----------



## 54321chris (Mar 18, 2009)

diesel fuel pump mods, mk4 front seat install, fmic and piping


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeedubR6* »_laundry list of things that need to get done http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


yup. some tears mixed in with the ink on the paper and I had to start over.


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

well i fixed my exhaust leak the other week, and now the exhaust and downpipe bolts have come loose again... time to retorque them this afternoon.


----------



## vwrabbit87 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (insyderz808)*

nothing to exciting.. 
Installed a new coolant tank...
Now, to find the source of my power steering leak! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

Drove it about 100 miles








The 4 day bay turned into 22


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Drove mine for the first time in almost a month! Hopefully it will let me drive it a lot over the next couple of days.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Drove mine for the first time in almost a month! Hopefully it will let me drive it a lot over the next couple of days.









sh!t feels great, don't it


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Switched out the front sway bar end links. Clunk is gone







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Still need to install most of this


















_Modified by Lorenmws at 8:33 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lorenmws)*

I like the air freshener mixed in with all of that stuff! Haha!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
sh!t feels great, don't it









Yeah it did even though I was stuck doing city driving in traffic the whole way. Some bumpy streets too. I don't think passengers will like riding in my car even more now that its lower/stiffer.


----------



## K_Nyman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

sat in it wishing i could drive it right now


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Yeah it did even though I was stuck doing city driving in traffic the whole way. Some bumpy streets too. I don't think passengers will like riding in my car even more now that its lower/stiffer.









Make'em suffer if they wanna ryde in style








Yeah, caught the air freshener too, itz a must when you tighten up your front end


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Mines cold in the garage







With all the salt and crap on the roads here in NY this time of the year I dont want to drive around but I think I may pull her into the driveway today and let it warm up good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisVRsix (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

dislocated my shoulder so friend had to drive her home, i dont know what hurt worse my shoulder or the fact that he was driving my Corrado.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (ChrisVRsix)*

Changed out my leaky injector seals and started to fix my rear bumper wich I curbed 4 months ago.


_Modified by 3 bar at 7:50 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## chodie (Jan 15, 2010)

Tried to replace my sunroof motor only to find out the replacement motor is the wrong one.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I pulled out the old, seized motor on my new rado and put in a nice budget rebuilt one.


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

looked at it tucked away warm and safe in my garage, and thought of warmer days.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwchlng)*

Changed the starter...........Fun Bolts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## danny_v_l (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (K_Nyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K_Nyman* »_sat in it wishing i could drive it right now









i did the same thing, put my recaros in last week and did it then too


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started to run wire for the battery relocate. shopped for its new wheels, and suspension.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I fired her up today.








It lasted until the battery died. Apparently I need a new alternator.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

Took mine for a nice ride around town yesterday before work....It got up into the 40's so I figured it was warm enough for it to leave the garage!


----------



## chodie (Jan 15, 2010)

Why doesn't my hvac control work properly? Let's find out why.








Dash taken apart.








Well, there is one of the problems. But things still aren't working properly.








There's the problem. The knob must have skipped some teeth from not being seated properly. I'll try to fix it but I think I'm just going to buy some more controls as a backup.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Drove it around today. Puts a smile on my face after two weeks of not driving it.


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

today after work gonna pull dash and tape those stupid holes on the flaps in the heater box so mayb i can have somekind of heat











_Modified by cosmo50cc at 10:24 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

put new ball joints in, did a compression check, 150 accross the board... and installed a modified intake manny that i did some work on but now it idles funny i might have to put the old one back on.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (g6raddo)*

The sun came out and so did my VRT. Scrubbed the wheel and did a quick wash. A girl I recently meet think the old C is super sexy even when it was dirty. Gave me some encouragement to clean it up.


----------



## BUC43 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your CORRADO today.... (Yohannes)*

Got mine running after a dead battery and sitting for 4 months. I also conditioned the leather seats in it and my Touareg. I wanted to take it for a long drive due to the perfect weather today (70 ish outside) but ran out of time. There is always next weekend.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I beat my rear 1/4 panels with a hammer!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Hooked up my sub and amp, then tried to figure out why my dome light doesn't work.


----------



## 3Lcorrado (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (wRek)*

I finally got around to installing my Gruven QuickShift bracket, after it rode around in my glove box for the last 6 months!!


----------



## mearvk (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (3Lcorrado)*

I would be working on my instrument cluster but we got like 8" of snow. Next couple of days though I'll fix the cluster and try to pinpoint where my oil leak is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (mearvk)*

Got a set of great plates from Mason-Tech....theyr'e just gonna sit on the front seat for a bit though because we havn't been much above 0* here in NY in a few days. I want to go put a blanket over my C in the garage


----------



## mearvk (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (green_slc)*

Nice ride bro.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Got a set of great plates from Mason-Tech....theyr'e just gonna sit on the front seat for a bit though because we havn't been much above 0* here in NY in a few days. I want to go put a blanket over my C in the garage










I keep hearing stories of those pushing the wheels too far back


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Sunday was a busy day: swapped in a new radiator and overflow tank. This was the last of the original cooling parts, no more leaks (I hope







) Still need to figure out why the new tank is throwing the warning light on.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_Sunday was a busy day: swapped in a new radiator and overflow tank. This was the last of the original cooling parts, no more leaks (I hope







) Still need to figure out why the new tank is throwing the warning light on.

You actually touched your car?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (skaterazn)*

Ha, it was my daily again until the coolant leak







Projects will be ramping up later this year when I get all the parts together for the 20v swap. Picked up the motor a couple weekends ago.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_Ha, it was my daily again until the coolant leak







Projects will be ramping up later this year when I get all the parts together for the 20v swap. Picked up the motor a couple weekends ago.

Oh snap


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Put on a hat and a couple jackets and drove it. It sat for like 3 months and the optima still started it right up. Still need to get the guts to do the heater core/ fix my heated seats. Hopefully I will have an all metal core figured out in the next couple weeks.


----------



## RIck_H (May 14, 2011)

Lowered it on some 90,- Euro Koni's from the salvageyard


----------



## chopper_dave (Mar 27, 2012)

Had it towed by AAA to their shop because I was 40 miles from home when the adapter atop the radiator (where the hose fits on) decided to completely shear off and blow coolant all over kingdom come. Ahhhhhh, good times.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

chopper_dave said:


> Had it towed by AAA to their shop because I was 40 miles from home when the adapter atop the radiator (where the hose fits on) decided to completely shear off and blow coolant all over kingdom come. Ahhhhhh, good times.


Yep, that is called the upper coolant flange/ radiator neck. Should have already replaced that with a metal one. Look on here for the threads regarding the metal replacement pieces, though most are for G60.

https://sites.google.com/site/corradoproject/helpful-links


----------



## chopper_dave (Mar 27, 2012)

crazynorweegian said:


> Yep, that is called the upper coolant flange/ radiator neck. Should have already replaced that with a metal one. Look on here for the threads regarding the metal replacement pieces, though most are for G60.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/corradoproject/helpful-links


I'm new to the Corrado (and now rather dislike it) and never heard of any car having a problem with this part. But it's okay, I went ahead and bought a SS one from Gruven as soon as I learned that it was actually a common problem.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

chopper_dave said:


> I'm new to the Corrado (and now rather dislike it) and never heard of any car having a problem with this part. But it's okay, I went ahead and bought a SS one from Gruven as soon as I learned that it was actually a common problem.


It's not just Corrados. All VW's suffer from exploding plastic coolant parts.


----------



## 90corradosparks (Aug 20, 2012)

fianlly got that stupid little idle screw that decides to just pop out and to be never again:banghead:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Finished the 02J shift mod today. 8hours. i am whooped.
as for the Mod... it shifts 200% better. best modification. To bad it didn't go as easy as the post said. We had to custom make the shift cable bracket... Big Thanks to Jerry Rynolds. without him i would not have finished this week.lol
I believe i bought the 6speed shift box that came with the cables and cable bracket. The holes didn't line up, cable throw lengths and angles were all wrong. Jerry cut the 02A bracket and used half of it and half of the new bracket. cut, angled, weldded together to a new mounting plate. Jerry is a master fabricator
I knew if i had any issues he would be able to handle it. Shifts like butter.


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Started with replacing this little guy on my 94... That was an awesome start to the day...









Then decided to make the crappy tail lights all red, I figured there wasn't much to lose.. Tooke them off, cleaned them inside and out, masked them off, sprayed, dried and painted the chrome housing a nicer satin black, also between the lines, much better than chrome..

















Then I decided to take off the side mouldings..









Looked so good I did it to my 91 as well

















And I also threw in my FK's, gotta adjust the dampening though.. A bit too soft..









And also was test fitting and figuring out how to adjust the grille to fit better and to see if smoked ecodes would look better than just plain old silver










Pretty productive day. I guess tomorrow I'll do some more work on the 94.. I've got a giant pile of parts for both cars, just not enough time or good enough weather just yet.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

picking up my AWW motor today...can't wait to finally drive this car again, it's been 2.5 years and it will probably be another 6 months atleast lol


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

RIck_H said:


> Lowered it on some 90,- Euro Koni's from the salvageyard


Winner.


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

Fixed the faulty fuel gauge. When I installed my new fuel pump, I accidentally put it in a quarter-turn off, so the float was obstructed. Only problem was that I had a full tank ... easily navigated with the help of my wife's long yellow kitchen gloves. Re-jiggered the thing, put the PITA screw cap back on, fired her up and the fuel gauge went straight to the top. :thumbup:

Also cleaned the MAF with some CRC MAF cleaner, hoping it would cure a rough idle ... but no luck. Onto the next possible cause ... 

Overall, felt like a productive Corrado day :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Adriank (Apr 29, 2012)

Finished installing brakes, suspension, control arms, ball joints and sway bars. 

Dropped it off at the shop for an alignment.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Changed out the serpentine belt with a smaller one. Butt dyno says there is less slip, but my ear says the belt slip was not the noise I was hearing...


----------



## 4Str (Nov 9, 2012)

My girlfriend and I were walking our dogs and saw this... plus it was pushed two feet back.
Gotta love apartment living, no clue who did it and no cameras. 



















Sooo I spent my day off repairing it :banghead:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Past week

Installed Mono Wiper
Installed Tb bored .400 over
Replaced black Corrado script mats with tan
Added Oettinger knob


----------



## Klamath (Jun 18, 2010)

Replaced the radiator, plastic tubing and all hoses of the cooling system. and filled it with Evans waterless coolant. Shouldn't be able to ever blow a hose again now. (at least, hope so. :sly: )


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

4Str said:


> My girlfriend and I were walking our dogs and saw this... plus it was pushed two feet back.
> Gotta love apartment living, no clue who did it and no cameras.
> Sooo I spent my day off repairing it :banghead:


Man thats weak, do you need a headlight? or are you going e-codes? I can ship you an NA headlight, just pay for shipping unless you're in a rush. I'm not going to the states till saturday that's when I'd ship it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Klamath said:


> Replaced the radiator, plastic tubing and all hoses of the cooling system. and filled it with Evans waterless coolant. Shouldn't be able to ever blow a hose again now. (at least, hope so. :sly: )




Color and VSR manifold :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Addszrcetwaursj


----------



## 4Str (Nov 9, 2012)

totally sucks, but I had just ordered a new set from G60Racer and they were sitting in my office lol.


----------



## g60nw (Mar 30, 2010)

Pulled my seats out and changed the guides on the sliders and the rubber slide bushing. Seats feel so much better now passenger side was missing both.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Changed the rear wheel bearings and the fuel lines. 
I'm waiting for my Samco cooling hose kit and thermostat/ coolant pipe kit.
I'll probably rebuilt the shifter in a couple of hours.
:laugh:


----------



## chopper_dave (Mar 27, 2012)

That's rough.

A couple weeks ago I found myself in the same spot... except that *I* was the idiot driver. My solution? I tracked down security at the facility, left a copy of my DL, registration, insurance and contact information with them, had them come and take photos, I left a note for the other driver referencing said info, and called my insurance company to open a claim. When the lady called me the next morning, I had everything ready to go for her, including the claim info.

No, no one saw me hit her car and I easily could have just driven off... except that I have integrity (to help make up for lack of elite driving skillz...)


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

chopper_dave said:


> That's rough.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I found myself in the same spot... except that *I* was the idiot driver. My solution? I tracked down security at the facility, left a copy of my DL, registration, insurance and contact information with them, had them come and take photos, I left a note for the other driver referencing said info, and called my insurance company to open a claim. When the lady called me the next morning, I had everything ready to go for her, including the claim info.
> 
> No, no one saw me hit her car and I easily could have just driven off... except that I have integrity (to help make up for lack of elite driving skillz...)


And I am sure they gave her $2.58 and a cheeseburger. Insurance is such a scam. If they had their way you would pay them every month and then pay for damages out of your pocket, too.


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

changed right front wheel bearing
changed radiator fan out
alignment
tomorrow: figure out why gas gauge isnt reading


----------



## chopper_dave (Mar 27, 2012)

crazynorweegian said:


> And I am sure they gave her $2.58 and a cheeseburger. Insurance is such a scam. If they had their way you would pay them every month and then pay for damages out of your pocket, too.


I told her to call me if they gave her any trouble and that I'd pay for it out of pocket if they didn't take care of her. And I will, if and when it comes to that.

I realize that a lot of people have trouble with insurance. I never have.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Changed the oil pan, gasket and junk. I'm about to wash it in a minute. Later on today I'll install all the coolant samco hoses.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

chopper_dave said:


> That's rough.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I found myself in the same spot... except that *I* was the idiot driver. My solution? I tracked down security at the facility, left a copy of my DL, registration, insurance and contact information with them, had them come and take photos, I left a note for the other driver referencing said info, and called my insurance company to open a claim. When the lady called me the next morning, I had everything ready to go for her, including the claim info.
> 
> No, no one saw me hit her car and I easily could have just driven off... except that I have integrity (to help make up for lack of elite driving skillz...)


Damn, now that's using your noodle to cover your ass. That's a no nonsense way to set precedence you mean business. Victim is much less likely to pull any bs since you teamed up with security. Props for putting that one to bed


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I looked at it, :banghead: so much more to do!


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Installed new Fog lenses for the 3rd or 4th time. I no longer use fogs


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Put in vr fogs and turns, goodbye to ugly g60 lights.. 

Before: 









After:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

SkybarGTI said:


> Put in vr fogs and turns, goodbye to ugly g60 lights..
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 Does the autoglym stuff work good?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

I drove mine today.


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Wompa said:


> Does the autoglym stuff work good?


 Yeah it does, I get a good discount through my local VW dealership, so I went ape **** and bought tons of stuff, the "high resin" wax is a little lame though. But the interior shampoo is great for headliners, the tire shine is great, vinyl and trim cleans up really well, the shampoo is awesome, bird **** wipes are a life saver, glass cleaner an polish are amazing and the engine cleaner works great with boiling water for clearing up all the crap and dirt in the engine bay. 
I think I'll be making an order with zaino or swissvax this summer for some serious waxing stuff, it's $$$$ but so worth it if you've seen a car that's had it done.


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't done anything major, I did pull a battery relocate wires from a 98 jag. Very nice condition, good size gauge and all of it was for $17. 










Also, prepping engine when I gets car back.


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

Bought suspension/ brake refresh parts to pass inspection. 

Exciting I know.


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

reposted it for sale on craigslist,uncovered it and as soon as i did...bird craps on it ...to the car wash tomorrow


----------



## Ubermark (Aug 6, 2005)

Getting my V9f supercharger rebuilt. I have the VFEngineering stage II kit. It was installed several years ago and the seals are leaking. It'll be nice to have it at full health again.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

installed a set of 288s that i had laying around.. theyre a fun cam! the power is amazing


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

replaced the sunroof switch... it now works!  

drove it for ~120 miles, all twisties with a couple of long, flat straights of brand-new road. 

120 miles of smiles. :laugh: 

had forgotten what a hoot this thing is to drive!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60nw said:


> Pulled my seats out and changed the guides on the sliders and the rubber slide bushing. Seats feel so much better now passenger side was missing both.


 ^^Just did the same thing last Saturday - Now my Recaro's feel much better!!!


----------



## RIck_H (May 14, 2011)

Went from 5 different shades of 'Yellow Nugget' 

To


----------



## Cracker_Box (Feb 14, 2011)

trying to decide if i should do my whole car this flat off white. 

i was sick of my faded hood so i painted it to start the process of choosing a color.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Got the new LC1 wired into the Corrado today, old one lastest 5 years. Then I tried to program the 
02 sensor readings to jive together untill the cops showed up. WTF? Neighbors called. idleing in the driveway looking at the computers I look up, "Can I help you officer?" Can you turn it down any? he asked. "It's Idleing" I said. lol no problem i will try to program it another day. then he checked out the mods, he liked the car.


----------



## ozzy1317 (Feb 5, 2010)

Put a New Radiator from MJM and Some Headlights i bought from a Vortex user.\ 

Sorry for the Large pics.


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

installed a new speedo transmitter. 
speedo, spoiler, and cruise all work now.


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

REPOMAN said:


> Got the new LC1 wired into the Corrado today, old one lastest 5 years. Then I tried to program the
> 02 sensor readings to jive together untill the cops showed up. WTF? Neighbors called. idleing in the driveway looking at the computers I look up, "Can I help you officer?" Can you turn it down any? he asked. "It's Idleing" I said. lol no problem i will try to program it another day. then he checked out the mods, he liked the car.


 lolwut? Do you have a video of your car? I wanna hear how to get a noise complaint from a corrado idling.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I was a hell of alot louder when it was Lysholm Supercharged. 
here is a few old videos at the track. I guess when i stage at the light that is about idle.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

Washed , lowered a bit


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

REPOMAN said:


> Got the new LC1 wired into the Corrado today, old one lastest 5 years. Then I tried to program the
> 02 sensor readings to jive together untill the cops showed up. WTF? Neighbors called. idleing in the driveway looking at the computers I look up, "Can I help you officer?" Can you turn it down any? he asked. "It's Idleing" I said. lol no problem i will try to program it another day. then he checked out the mods, he liked the car.


 
Crap. How did the LC-1 go bad? I am running my digi off it right now and removed the messed up stock harness:banghead:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I think the heating circuit went out in the unit. i changed the 02 then recalibrated it, all went fine 
but after i start the car the unit does it's heat up then goes into a 7.4 blink. and thats all it does. 
so i put in a new lc1 and recalibrated it and now it heats and reads fine. 
innovative will rebuild them for $60. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

Watched it get covered in snow 

sent using the pony express ~est.1860


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Replaced my broken rear speaker tray and parcel tray. Also finished scrubbing my bay with degreaser and a toothbrush :laugh: it's clean enough for me..... For now.... 

Deleted my windshield washer fluid. Now I need to figure out where to hide my wires for the heated sprayer nozzles.


----------



## corrado713 (Jul 11, 2012)

I the middle of a manual swap:banghead: going to be worth it though. Spent a lot of time cleaning up the bay while the engine is out


----------



## Marga2ret (Mar 20, 2013)

Gonna do some sanding and filler work tonight too.


----------



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

Brought this home this morning went got my wisdom teeth out, came home and have her a bath. 









92 slc vr6 70k on motor and 201 on body. Dark burgundy pearl absolutely love this color.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Brought mine in for some much needed work*

Replace rear crank seal that is leaking all over.
New clutch.
Lighter flywheel.
Valve roller chain guides.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Started for the first time since Thanksgiving. Got the oil up to temp and went for a two mile ride.

Pretty late start this year but everything seems good. God, I missed that VR rumble. So nice.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Petethepug! :thumbup::thumbup:



And I also got this package... soon soon!!!


----------



## walldoctor (Nov 19, 2012)

*installed hood foam.*


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Drove it for the first time in ages... now she is in her new garage for a front end fix and radiator swap. 


IMGP0401 - 2013 by W0mpa, on Flickr


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I dyno tuned today

Just back from the dyno. made 22 more WHP and 40 more WTQ .The last time I dynode was 3/11 so a total of 510CHP and 433CTQ. very happy. the engine sang on the dyno for 3hours today. 20 pulls dial in {Less Timing} believe it or not. I pulled the boost tube off and did steady state pulls to dial in the correct timing for the motor combination. I started with -32BTDC from the last dyno session and ended up retarding it to -28BTDC to make the most power N/A 90whp 8.5:1. then checked the plugs perfect. I then plumbed the boost tube back on and made a few pulls adjusting the timing. I used to take off 16deg under the KPA modifier now only 10 at 256kpa and 12 at 305kpa again Plugs looked great, even at 11.8-12.0:1 A/F the plug are clean due to the correct timing AKA sweet spot. coolant temps 192F air intake temps 87F. this was on pump gas 92 octane at 28psi or 292kpa.

The motor is a VW ABA 83.5mm 8.5:1
H beam rods ARP bolts.
OEM stock 1.8 16v head w/ HD springs and TT268cams
GT3076 .63ar 44mmW/G 50mm BOV
1000cc inj's 65% duty cycle at full kick.
NGK BKRE7's .025 gap
I was making more power as I leaned it out. I still want to lean it a little more. 12.5-12.2 
is my target.
I will post the sheet and pics as soon as I upload them.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

:beer: that's awesome!!!


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dropped the car off at Schimmells.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Can I re-use this?










Or maybe this?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Ill bump the thread with this!


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

This










And this


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the back up light switch.
But brembo brake pads and slotted rotors.
Changed that black pesky fuel line to the fuel filter.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice, someone has been doing due diligence as I see you left those little extra overlap flaps so the blend door seals better  

Looking good.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Nice, someone has been doing due diligence as I see you left those little extra overlap flaps so the blend door seals better
> 
> Looking good.


 But I must be a glutton for punishment because it did not even occur to me to split the box to get the flaps out until I was putting the last strip of tape on the doors while they were still installed in the box. Everything else about this job required so much "machanics' yoga" and absurd finger dexterity that an easy solution to something seemed impossible. 

:banghead:


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

After 8 years i sold her last night.. hopefully she gets her well deserved restoration..:beer:

sent using the pony express ~est.1860


----------



## HighCorrado (Oct 25, 2006)

This morning I opened the hood and vacuumed out a bunch of millet seed shells from some mice that found my birdseed bag this Winter. I wiped out some seeds and poop from the oil filler cap area. The car sat in my garage since Thanksgiving week last year. I also found a quarter-size walnut in the shell next to the battery. Then I put the battery on the charger with the "+" terminal cable off. During lunch today I called my insurance agent to take it off storage and activate my regular coverage at one minute after midnight tonight. Wooooo! It's finally Corrado season here in Michigan. Time for a rip:laugh: 

Any tips on how to keep those darned mice out of my engine bay? 
I will seal my birdseed in a storage bin for next year. 
Last year the mice took a bunch of my pink panther wall insulation and made a warm cozy nest near the firewall/ECU. I have traps all over, but they keep on breeding. I wanna tear those meeces to pieces!


----------



## lots-o-bunnys (Aug 13, 2010)

Stoped by a friends and picked up a few things like this wind deflector and a obd1 intake manifold and throttle body that im going to polish and put on here. I have to let it form to the body yet but i think it looks good. 

Before: 
 
After:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)




----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Bought a better plug for the ISV bypass on the G60. Local marine supply is the hook up.










While in there could hear an arc at the coil wire and the motor started to run crappy. Reversed the wire and cleaned it. No change. Pulled the coil and could smell it had the death smell. Tested it and it showed marginal. Damn! It died at the parts house I got it from last time. Bought the same one and the only one they kept in stock from two years ago and caught a break. The coil had been making the car sputter after 4K for months. This was it.









This thing should of last longer than two years. It's warrantied for one year. I'll wait a few months and send the old one back and have it exchanged with the new box and receipt.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

been a while since i posted in this thread... but in the last month 

replaced both axles, installed catch can, straightened upper rad support, rebuilt my driver side headlight from parts from three spares to make one complete one, replaced front rotors and pads, alignment, repaired ecu harness (dried out insulation), summer wheels back on with new tires all around, repaired a beat up 90mm lip to look like new and installed it, new oil pan, plastic welded new tabs on the grill, replaced a bunch of corroded hardware around the engine bay, redid a bunch of grounds, resynced the b4 sunroof, replaced the mirror bolts on both sides with stainless hardware, replaced the drivers side mirror glass, replaced exhaust hangers, new hood prop clip and front hood seal clips (had to custom make them from some modified mk4 clips), custom center caps for the winter wheels (oe BBS RZ)... i guess thats it.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Finished cleaning up my dash wiring/ upgrading the cluster to VSS 1991+ 

Used the AWESOME crank counterhold tool made by JRE and sold by TT 
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in...ucts_id=2028&zenid=ju9e7vj4sflm5j8qi8hjhvspf2 

It made it so easy I did not even have to completely remove the timing cover or worry about the timing belt jumping teeth. I replaced my pulley with a new ABA one and replaced the bolt and properly torqued it. AWESOME!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

After about 4 years of neglect and limited funds from being in college, I have finally paid the deposit for a shop to redo the wiring in my car and get her running again today! 

Hopefully in the next 3 weeks i'll be able to take her for a spin!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Did a rushed paint job on the new 20v valve cover. Now I am going to buy some aircraft stripper and take a mulligan on it. Although to be fair, the paint I was using was old and the spray nozzle was partially clogged so I will blame that. 

I also removed the oil cooler and turned it 90 degrees. I also found a better way to do the coolant hoses. I may actually start the swap this year.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

pulled my wiper arms and freshened them up with some paint, plastic welded my drivers inner rail cover that my kids stepped on and snapped in half, replaced the fan cover with one with intact stickers, adjusted the dampening on my rear suspension


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Sat. 

Tried to go on the local Crosshaul Cruise but couldn't figure out why my motor wouldn't run correctly. I had only done the heater core, cluster, and crank bolt. After about 3 hours it struck me to check the ECU ground. After fixing that wire I raced to catch up with the cruise and blew a CV boot which made beautiful black smoke trails for the people behind me. 

New axles will be ordered today. Screw those cheap Made in China CV boots.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Drove the car to work for the first time in months. Very pleased with the new oil cooler--I didn't see temps over 204F on the 30 mile highway commute that I have.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

replaced my dizzy with spare due to failed hall sensor, did some minor body work, checked shipping on my euro lights with levelers, ordered a TPS, and an o2 sensor, bought two more BBS RZ to replace one of my winter wheels and have a spare, cracked my 90mm lip again in the same place i cracked it last time, and replaced the terminal on my amp power lead at the battery


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Bought some ABT A7's for it


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Found out why I was down 2 MPH at the track last. 
Found a Little Exhaust leak.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Bought some ABT A7's for it


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Worked on the hubs. Repacked the bearings with amsoil synthetic, powdercoated the spindles in machine grey, and got ready for reassembly.


----------



## schwordr (Jan 6, 2004)

*Back playing in the trunk again ...*


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Cleaned out my PS inner CV joint and replaced the boot. Looks like the joint is on its way out :banghead:

Don't use cheap Chinese CV boots!

Getting my 1991 cluster retrofit all done up now. Hopefully that will be my next entry...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

10.998.210K
10.905.1068
10.905.110

$26.89 in store pick up!

That would be for the Bosch oe G60 rotor, Dist cap (w/ rf shield) and a warranty on the $99.95 shock therapy ignition wires I bought 10 years ago.

A shout out to Autotech for a no hassle warranty exchange on their G60 Shock Therapy wires. They were grounding out and really making the motor run a mess.










This basic tune up allowed me to get the 1st full pull off the BBM VW motorsport gruppe N g lader without detonation. Next comes the Innovate wide band to dial in the mixture with the BEGI rising rate FPR.

Also replaced a few of the -AN fitting today that were leaking off the BBM fuel rail. Came up with a combination of fittings that allowed the use to a -AN Y Block fitting to connect off the BBM billet fuel rail with a 1/4" mechanical fuel pressure gauge off the Y block. Added some new W6DPO platinum plugs attained from a killer buy off the classifieds.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

that's good to know:thumbup: I have been thinking of purchasing. The warranty alone is worth it!:thumbup:
Thanks


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Nothing much other than driving the **** out of mine.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Tinted tails with overlays, not really thrilled with the quality.

SFT gauge and HVAC faces

Finished 1991 VSS retrofit.

Put all the trim back in from the heater core job.

Fixed my DS regulator with more zip ties:laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

crazynorweegian said:


> Tinted tails with overlays, not really thrilled with the quality.


I'm guessing the corner ones prob aren't the easiest to get right?


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Tk2g60 said:


> I'm guessing the corner ones prob aren't the easiest to get right?


It wraps fine. The corners of the lights are hard to get flat. Once installed, that is probably only a problem for the future. There are more bubbles than I would like (a needle will probably remedy that) and the tint just doesn't look very good overall. They only look black at night. In any kind of daylight they look like a nasty copper brown most of the time. I am going to try the set of red overlays I got as well on one of my other sets of lights. After that I am doing testors and some 2k clear (AKA the right way). 

Forgot to mention, I also finally got my e brake boot, shifter boot, and shifter installed. Looks hot.









Also dyed my euro wheel and ds bolsters.


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought one!


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

Changed defective AUX Water pump, replaced all coolant, cleaned it up a bit, and drove it for the first time in about 1 year 

Da*** nice to be back behind the wheel of the C


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Detailed it and I must say, I am shocked at how well it worked. I only have an orbital and rotary so I decided to do it by hand. 
Wax remover
Clay
Ultimate compound
Crystal polish
Tech wax 2

16 hours from wash to final wipe, lol


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

crazynorweegian said:


> It wraps fine. The corners of the lights are hard to get flat. Once installed, that is probably only a problem for the future. There are more bubbles than I would like (a needle will probably remedy that) and the tint just doesn't look very good overall. They only look black at night. In any kind of daylight they look like a nasty copper brown most of the time. I am going to try the set of red overlays I got as well on one of my other sets of lights. After that I am doing testors and some 2k clear (AKA the right way).
> 
> Forgot to mention, I also finally got my e brake boot, shifter boot, and shifter installed. Looks hot.
> 
> ...


I just replaced shifter boot and added ebrake boot as well. I never saw the ebrake set up like that... separate leather for the handle and boot. Very nice!!:thumbup: May I ask were you got the Ebrake set up..Redline perhaps or custom


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Waxed and detailed again. Finished up the interior. Fixed the cruise control. Drove to edgefield and am currently drinking and about to see a concert.


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

Finally got my new seats in, Recaros from an Evo IX


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Changed my sunroof tracks for the third time since I've owned the car, lets hope this is the last time.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Need to wash the bitch............


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Installed some kw v2.


----------



## vw.alfa (Jul 7, 2013)

*corrado*

hi,I Corrado 1994. the problem is that my speedometer JUMPING. and the car begins to stall and turn off


----------



## vw.alfa (Jul 7, 2013)

*corrado*

I Corrado 1994. the problem is that my speedometer JUMPING. and the car begins to stall and turn off


----------



## redraddo92 (Jan 12, 2009)

Started a lot of work thanks to the long weekend 
obd2 swap and fixing a ton of stuff previous owners love to do 

more of the swap

pulled the windshield to fix some rust and an awful installation from the previous owner

while the dash is out i figured it would be perfect time to get rid of these terrible inserts


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Borrowed the '95 Canadian from my brother.........cuz he doesn't drive it enougb. LOL.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

actually nothing for weeks :banghead: kid and wife are taking all the time and the cars garage is about 7 miles away from my house that doesnt make it all easier for me ....


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Torsten said:


> actually nothing for weeks :banghead: kid and wife are taking all the time and the cars garage is about 7 miles away from my house that doesnt make it all easier for me ....


I completely understand^^^ this it's a challenge. I did this thaaaaang last week.


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought one  Registered it, realized the thermostat housing is broken :thumbdown: So I ordered parts for that, hopefully fixing it this weekend. Love driving it, even though it has 266k on the clock :laugh:


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

old cars drive me insane!

Installing oil temp sensor split to run a gauge and broke the oil temp sensor by over torquing 

New one on the way...

Otherwise ran the wiring for the temp gauge, relayed the radio and gauges off of accessory the accessory switch, and picked up replacement light bulbs for the cluster....fun fun.


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm installing carpet, and maybe the dash!


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Had to go do road service on the C my dad was driving which after it died on him, Found the serpentine belt fully shredded. Not sure at this time on why it failed since it was new but the C is on my next to do list after the MK4 Auto swap to manual leaves the garage.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Installed a Digital Oil Pressure Gauge


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Ordered some Goodridge ss brake hoses... going to give the brakes a overhaul because the mot didnt like them!


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I hate these ****ing bolts!
Why would VW bother even installing this crap?

Now I got around retreading and installing real stainless industrial quality bolts instead of the crap that was before!


----------



## G60David (Feb 25, 2013)

Fix my o2 sensor on my 90 G60 so i could pass these stupid california emissions :screwy:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I worked on the Corrado's today.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Today I picked up a parts car had some fun stripping the Corrado of all its glory. I kinda feel bad for the car but it will get 2 closer to the road.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Happened across a set of these minty cluster caps on eBay for $30. Had to contact eBay to pay the seller outside the normal way. The dude at eBay actually knew what a Corrado was and a Rocco owner from the vortex. Hooked up the seller of the cluster caps and couldn't be happier having a fellow VW owner at eBay.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

Picked up this:









Brand new DE brake setup. All new calipers, lines, and rotors front and back.

Installed them this AM - thumbs up for the Motive Power Bleeder setup - works great.


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

I put the bitch back on the streets !!!! lol been off the road for 4 months


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I installed this one...

The previous one was a real bitch to remove!! WOW! I say only... wow! Totally rotten into the core and the bolt... I almost took out the bracket that holds the regulator because of the rusted bolts.

So now im using stainless industrial bolts and nuts to prevent this job in the future.


----------



## Jacobradd (Jul 13, 2013)

Got it almost ready to pull the motor for a complete clean and re gasket everything!


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally diagnosed my problem as a bad O2 sensor tuesday and got the part in today. Jacked my car up in the napa parking lot, dropped the exhaust after the downpipe, broke the sensor free after oil/torch/hammer method. New sensor in, new gasket on the flange, new hardware, and cleaned all the rust off.
Runs great again!


----------



## Rezzato (May 30, 2013)

1990 Corrado G60
Replaced lower ball joints.
Replaced drivers side CV.
Replaced transmission mount.
Re drilled and tapped front solid mount.
Made a cold air intake with sewer piping and a K&N cone filter. Removed and relocated the charcoal canister.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Won a nice Trophy at the Deuce's wild Poker Run for Best Race Car.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Got this in the mail and it is pretty awesome. Doesn't keep the car pristine underneath but keeps the bird crap off and some of the sun off it. 









Went on the 1st annual Detroit Euro Rally and it was pretty fun










On the way back I broke 31.5mpg even with the mountain rally driving and my stupid motor setup. I'll just pretend my mfa is accurate; don't burst my bubble please.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Put in these


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

the ebrake boot looks kinda odd .... sorry


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Really??? I always liked it ..commented before how much I like it 
All matter of opinion:thumbup:


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

replaced the hood cable and new horns 

installed a new windshield wiper motor 

worked on the interior swap


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Put the first 2 miles on the car since purchasing it last July. Yes, its been a long year of rebuilding


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Rebuilt power steering pump failed as I pulled into work. 500 miles. Yay!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

About to install this set

















All new baby:thumbup:


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Laid my harness out.


















Made sure a hx35 cleared the rain tray/firewall. Plenty of room...


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

crazynorweegian said:


> Rebuilt power steering pump failed as I pulled into work. 500 miles. Yay!


How ironic the "drivers wanted" on the side of the tow truck is the same as VW's slogan.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That's funny. The VW ad should have read Corrado the First OEM Donor car ever.

My Baby got a new pair of shoes today. I dropped 26lbs in rolling weight.









Next week I need to clean up the paint for the new look.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

pulled the auto track bull**** seatbelts. 
vacuumed and disinfected the interior floor pans.
cleaned up some wiring.
sorted through interior parts.
bought some carpet padding to replace the old soaked, rotted ****.

Realized a manifold my buddy had in storage was Infact a 12v t.mani. So I have basically a 100% replica of what I need to make for my setup. Minor alterations needed for turbo sizing. There's some pictures below with my turbo. 






































tan leather vr door panels, and carpet going back in tomorrow.

waiting to find a pc of the Passat sunroof I still need. then the headliner, pillars, rear cards and seats can all go back in. as well as the dash.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

Had to do a bunch of simple but time
Consuming tasks. 

- Removed the horrid tint on the rear 3 windows.

- painted the chrome parts black on the all red tails. Looks more OEM now. 

- removed a bunch of garbage wiring under the dash that ran nowhere...

- cut polish, still needs a wax.

- picked up my badgeless grill and yellow Bulb covers. 

- Now debating wether to keep the Ecodes all clear with yellow highbeam bulb covers. Or to smoke the Ecodes as well. I'm leaning to keeping them all clear.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

My G60 with Eaton m62 is been in garage about an year. At last got time to do new muffler.
4-2-1 header, 2,5" muffler alltheway with two Simons resonators. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67711888/2013-08-24 13.43.23.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/67711888/2013-08-24 13.54.07.mp4

Lot of smoke because dead lambda and oils in muffler.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I told it that it was not going with me to H2O because it broke itself.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Waited patiently*

I had my Corrado towed to an "expert VW shop" in late April for for an OBD2 change over. Still waiting in mid August.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Job must be a fill in type work, what shop did you send it to?


----------



## chillzombies (Oct 17, 2008)

Servicenotglory said:


> I had my Corrado towed to an "expert VW shop" in late April for for an OBD2 change over. Still waiting in mid August.


I've been on that website before. I dropped my car off August 18th 2012 for an obd2 swap, fix a few things, supposed to take a month, and lets just say the motor blew up and I got my car back August 19th 2013. Not much fun at all.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

- PiAA Plasma Yellow Fogs. Cost was stupid expensive, but oh my days do they look
Good!

- French spec High beam bulb caps installed. Lights look awesome IMO. 

- noticed that there is more cracking in my front fenders from my roll job, so sanded the inside of the lip and painted everything up so it won't rust. Car definetly needs some paint TLC and a proper respray in the near future. 

- Badgeless VR grill


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

swapped in a newer steering column to fix the slop issue I was having with my old one

Fixed the rear driver e-brake

All that's left is the driver side tie rod boot, inspections, emissions, then H20i!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Couldn't sleep last night due to the thought/dream of driving her finally in a few weeks for the first time since Summer 2009 :screwy:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

+1 but for the first time ever (barring when I towed her from one storage place to another with a chain last spring) since I bought her spring 2012.

Going to do some welding tonight to be another step closer to having my FMIC done, need the clamps to show up. 

Having pins for the MAP sensor plug mailed to me from the manufacturer ("samples".) 

Need to drill the brackets I welded to the bumper rebar for the FMIC and repair the left bumper hanger. 

Probably going to work on wiring the HID headlight kit tonight.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

2OVT said:


> Made sure a hx35 cleared the rain tray/firewall. Plenty of room...


What have you done to the internals to handle the HP increase from this bad boy? Stock rods max out at about 300 ft lbs of torque


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

Test fitted the new wheels, love them. But in the process realized how poor I am at rolling/pulling the fenders. Taking the car to a local auto body beast to check the car out and see what magic he can work on the fenders.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Installed water pump timing belt, complete b4 moon roof assembly and continued with getting interior in. Need to pick up headliner material to finish. 3 pint seat belts are in and A, B, C panels cleaned up.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally got my Autometer pro comp wideband installed.
Also Eaton M62 is boosting some air again. Is this normal, that with second gear, WOT, first AFR is 14, and only near rev limiter shows 12. Is this whats called digi-lag?


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Rigged up a new rear exhaust mounting bracket so my muffler isn't wagging like a dog's tail anymore.

Replaced the power steering pump

Rigged up an adapter pigtail to my CTS with a parallel resistor to try and get the gauge more accurate. It's better, but not perfect.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

1 week until Pacific waterlands. changing in fresh plugs and closing the gap a smidge.
they stay lit at 26psi shaking the car down the hwy.

Here is a little taste from 2011


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Put her in storage for the next 6-7 months.  sad day

But at least she ain't out in the weather. 

Motor should be back from Schimmel mid month. So just about everything is purchased and ready to go when I get back for the motor assembly.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

REPOMAN said:


> 1 week until Pacific waterlands. changing in fresh plugs and closing the gap a smidge.
> they stay lit at 26psi shaking the car down the hwy.
> 
> Here is a little taste from 2011


Holy hell, what was under the hood of that caddy? 

Almost finished my FMIC piping today, got the bumper back on as part of that. Properly installed the HID harness that came all buggered up with the car, but had to jerry rig the ballast relay because my headlight switch isn't working properly- sent a few PMs to try and get another one after tearing mine apart and seeing that is had been apart before and is on its last legs. Now the windows arent working. Changed out the fuel lines from my pressure regulator forward.

Got the hood on and ran the hood cable... Snapped the damn bolt on the clamp side of the cable... Guess I need to get that aluminum billet kit now.

On deck for tomorrow... trying to get it on the road. Knock on wood.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

khuygie88 said:


> Holy hell, what was under the hood of that caddy?


Mid engine VR6 turbo 2 speed auto. he ran 9.70 128mph but doesn't have his pilots license so he had to turn the boost back down.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

Same boring crap. 










Worked on the front a bit and got the car down to 23 inches Fender to ground (super weak compared to some of you guys I know). It looks like I could easily get it down to 22 inches, so I'll get to work on doing that later on.

The rear fenders got lots of love today. Much more space for the rear tires to fit in now. Reapplied some undercoating and paint and even managed to partially fix the cracked drivers side rear fender. Should stop the crack from getting worse and worse. Bodywork will hopefully happen next year. Measured the rear fender to ground clearance 26 inches, lol. Once camber shims and great plates get sourced ill try to get it down to 23 inches.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Made some progress on getting power steering back in the car after making a terrible decision to ditch it and keep the higher ratio PS rack.

Used rack is torqued down on the k-frame, new pump is in, and PS lines are mostly in place. 

(I know that the Powerflex poly rack bushing is probably a waste, but the original had some slop)

Since I had the k-frame out, I decided to ditch the front swaybar (Neuspeed 28mm) and see how that goes. Oh yeah, and replaced some old rusty fasteners with ARP...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I did this 









Here

Pacific Waterland Drag Highlight 2013






:beer:opcorn::banghead::screwy::beer:: banghead:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Got some ecode connectors and adapter harnesses.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

replaced my new custom nicopp brake lines with new custom steel lines. Sure they are shiny by i saw some green corrosion on them already and im not about to spend time polishing them as routine maintenance.

Also installed brand new stock airbox and intake elbow.

**PLEASE NOTE** a stock VR6 airbox does not work with a 42DD intake elbow nor does any aftermarket MAF bracket work either (such as neuspeed, abd etc etc) so your etire intake system rely's on the strength of the one clamp holding the coupling onto the throttle body unless you make a custom bracket.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Bought an BBM fuel rail with fitting kit and fpr adapter. Also made CAI for intake.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

HavokRuels said:


> replaced my new custom nicopp brake lines with new custom steel lines. Sure they are shiny by i saw some green corrosion on them already and im not about to spend time polishing them as routine maintenance.
> 
> Also installed brand new stock airbox and intake elbow.
> 
> **PLEASE NOTE** a stock VR6 airbox does not work with a 42DD intake elbow nor does any aftermarket MAF bracket work either (such as neuspeed, abd etc etc) so your etire intake system rely's on the strength of the one clamp holding the coupling onto the throttle body unless you make a custom bracket.


Old skool Turn2 bracket works... :thumbup:

Not the greatest shot of the MAF bracket...


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Drive it to work only to find that a wheel adapter plate was loose... Could have been pretty bad! Lock tight will be going on all bolts for all adapters when I get home!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Old skool Turn2 bracket works... :thumbup:
> 
> Not the greatest shot of the MAF bracket...


Nice! Too bad it doesn't work with stock air box


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Cleaned up a supercharger that is for sale*


----------



## Jacobradd (Jul 13, 2013)

Today I replace my steering rack dis assembled my motor to take to the machine shop. Made a pretty big mess all over the floor in my garage!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Last Sunday I was out for a little low-light photo shoot as an excuse to procrastinate from doing my homework. Everything was going well, my car was looking good (thanks to the low light  )
When...








Coolant-splosion everywhere!
My C has the heater core bypassed until I can afford a new one, and the fitting connecting the feed and return for the core exploded into like ten pieces.








Luckily, thanks to some nice neighbors we were able to limp the car home with some fish-tank tubing and hose water!
















It took plenty of homework time... but we were able to make it home in one piece.








It made quite a mess of my fenders and engine bay though... Still have to clean that.

Today I was finally able to get another fitting and fix my temporary fix for the heater core... 









I also took the time to organize and compact my spare/mystery/replaced parts storage bin (AKA my permanently flat spare tire). The trunk looks nice and tidy with all the bits hidden away under the carpet!









We also replaced the back bumper on my roommate's van, only about nine months after he was rear ended.









And finally, I nailed his old bumper to the wall in his room while he was out. Still waiting for him to return and see it :laugh:


----------



## AKSubie (Mar 10, 2003)

Charged her battery, fixed the Blinker stalk then installed some HID High Beams. 

Last week I swapped onto winter rubber.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Gave it a wash/wax and took it around town.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Changed my oil.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I went on a second anniversary date with my girlfriend, and my rad neck exploded. I promised her on pane of death that today would have nothing to do with cars... so we hopped on the first bus that came along and carried on our way. My Corrado now resides in a music store parking lot in Glendale that I managed to coast into.








From the bus stop... You can ever so slightly see the trail of coolant leading off the street and around the Fit to my car (my parking is flawless even at a powerless coast  )








This one's just embarrassing, Saturday afternoon I was driving and I saw a lizard or turtle or something crossing the road. Since that's a bit of a rarity here in WI, and I was going too fast to stop and have a look, I did a Y-turn to go back. Unfortunately after I backed up and was about to go forward, I missed 1st and rolled backwards about a foot off of the road. That was enough to prohibit my C from climbing back up onto the wet road, this picture is after a few failed attempts to go forward :banghead: Luckily we were only there about a minute before a truck came along and pulled us right out, Thanks central WI ********!


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

I replaced a couple tires that were leaking air badly. 

Also replaced the passenger door handle striker with a steel one, compliments of Ricky Ward at The Street Shop (or whatever name he's operating under these days). Quite proud of myself now that I've got a working passenger door handle.

The screw that secures the passenger door handle to the door frame was missing, so I ordered a few from 1stVWParts (it's a reverse-thread screw and is nearly impossible to find at a hardware store, and dealerships don't carry them on hand). 

Later this week, replacing my O2 sensor in hopes that it will smooth out a rough-running engine and fix the fact that my exhaust smells like gasoline ... 

Knocking down my laundry list of Corrado problems one at a time ...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Ordered a new radiator neck off of ebay all the way from Greece! Though the one I have now is holding up nicely with duct tape :laugh:








I drove 5 miles on that thing the other day without a problem!!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Installed a low temp fan switch (FINALLY)
Installed new slave fan
New fanbelt
Removed washer fluid CRAP

Painted more things black. more coming soon....


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> What have you done to the internals to handle the HP increase from this bad boy? Stock rods max out at about 300 ft lbs of torque


Stock AWP. Have a AWM on the stand thats going 2L, Tuscans, Ross racing pistons and a built head to bring the power out farther.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

2OVT said:


> Stock AWP. Have a AWM on the stand thats going 2L, Tuscans, Ross racing pistons and a built head to bring the power out farther.


Looks like you have the internals sorted 👍😃


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

added air to the tires on the raddo, and then slapped on these stickers onto the DD


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

bunkkaws said:


> added air to the tires on the raddo, and then slapped on these stickers onto the DD


Where can one purchase this? 
Would go great on my 77 type II bus!

Sent from Hell


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

jaweber said:


> Ordered a new radiator neck off of ebay all the way from Greece! Though the one I have now is holding up nicely with duct tape :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the JB Plastic Weld on mine (the break for the mold cracked) and it worked immediately for a cross-country road trip and then for another year... still hasn't leaked, but the car has been in project mode since :laugh:


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

Minotaur said:


> Where can one purchase this?
> Would go great on my 77 type II bus!
> 
> Sent from Hell



I had to have it made since I couldn't find them anymore.

I can put you in touch with the guy that did mine if you want to, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

jaweber said:


> Ordered a new radiator neck off of ebay all the way from Greece! Though the one I have now is holding up nicely with duct tape :laugh:
> 
> *I drove 5 miles on that thing the other day without a problem!!*


That is because the thermostat hadn't opened yet. 

Getting one from Greece seems like a lot of work when there are superior CNC versions from GAP made of metal instead of plastic. 



bunkkaws said:


> I had to have it made since I couldn't find them anymore.
> 
> I can put you in touch with the guy that did mine if you want to, just shoot me a PM.


I still have a bunch of these that I had made up, just without the silhouette. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

crazynorweegian said:


> I still have a bunch of these that I had made up, just without the silhouette. PM me if you're interested.


Man I wish I knew that! I would have contacted you asap. FYI that picture (assuming yours) is the exact one I gave to the guy to use for ideas, but I had found it via google image :thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

crazynorweegian said:


> That is because the thermostat hadn't opened yet.


Nah! Its because I took the coolant cap off


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Drove it through the twisties on the way to work. Even in traffic, I got the dreamy magic perfect stretch of no cars for like 3+ miles and I don't think I dropped below 3000 rpm the whole time. 25mph turn? That's for stock cars... Try 70mph


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

bunkkaws said:


> Man I wish I knew that! I would have contacted you asap. FYI that picture (assuming yours) is the exact one I gave to the guy to use for ideas, but I had found it via google image :thumbup:


Yep, those are the ones I had made. Still have an envelope full of them I think. The printer was pissed about the second font, he said it took forever to weed. Lol


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Replaced the oil pressure senders. 
Going to wax it in the morning.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Father/Son Bonding Time: Oil Change









Checked out the fuel filter, looks like a different bracket? Will be replacing the filter soon & cleaning bracket.









Will be looking in the Bentley to figure out what this thingy is, bottom spout is open?









Took photos of some goodies to sell soon, NOT SELLING IN THIS THREAD eace::
Original set of VR6 cams with 38k miles on them (PO replaced with 268):

















VR6 Cover:


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

bought it… '91 G60


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

JDCorrado said:


> Father/Son Bonding Time: Oil Change
> 
> 
> Will be looking in the Bentley to figure out what this thingy is, bottom spout is open?


That looks like the charcoal canister, I removed mine. Used the hole for my supercharger intake...



Sent from Hell


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Had to swap out the faulty oil pressure senders.......again. 
I paid for a lifetime alignment for it and 
Gave it a wash.

All good now


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Replaced my tensioner pulley. The bad one is on the left.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

crazynorweegian said:


> Yep, those are the ones I had made. Still have an envelope full of them I think. The printer was pissed about the second font, he said it took forever to weed. Lol


LIES! Thats the same font I use for my business (making stickers, T's and Guns) and thats the EASIEST font to weed out! Try "bleeding cowboy".....retched beast...


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

ajhvw93 said:


> I completely understand^^^ this it's a challenge. I did this thaaaaang last week.


WHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!! Where did you get that swaggy flux capacitor?!?!?! BBM doesn't have them!


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

6 YEARS I've been gone from my buddy Gus. Yup, named him... I left for over seas duty in the Marines and have been buying up little bits and pieces ever since. BBM, Volksport, APR, etc. Spent yesterday and today on the beaten old dude and finally resurrected him! Upgraded him with new plugs, wires, howitzer intake, RSR G60, 3 rats nest removal, carpet and seat shampoo, ISV Reroute, terrible alpine deck removal, new battery, and Eurosport boost hose install! Took that bugger around the block and thought it was about to die! Forgot the brake cleaner, everything was rusted up so bad that just driving it sounded like a train stopping! 

Ordered an entire coolant rebuild project, samco hoses, thermostat, water pump, G11 coolant, coolant cleaner flush kit, coolant pressure tester kit, and tank bottle. I just ordered some HID Halo headlights too. The old ones were so broken and cracked that I had a 1" triangle hole in the drivers side! (1 of the rats nests) 

I put some SeaFoam in the crank case when I first started it up and WOW does it really clean everything up! I could hear that a lifter or spring was sticking (whatever sticks in that magical box of terrors) and after letting it idle for about 10min to warm up, really cured the old "field" noises that were never there when I parked it. I had a LOT of idle and fuel problems with bad gas from sitting for so long, but after getting some fuel additive in it, premium fill up, and some Z's on the road....I think all the bad crap got diluted? Hopefully...

Main thing is, another Corrado survives! Think I may take him to the next VW meeting, and drive down to Portland to see some of those other Corrado dudes


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

....and a round of Bilstein's!


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

The Dubbernaut said:


> 6 YEARS I've been gone from my buddy Gus. Yup, named him... I left for over seas duty in the Marines and have been buying up little bits and pieces ever since. BBM, Volksport, APR, etc. Spent yesterday and today on the beaten old dude and finally resurrected him! Upgraded him with new plugs, wires, howitzer intake, RSR G60, 3 rats nest removal, carpet and seat shampoo, ISV Reroute, terrible alpine deck removal, new battery, and Eurosport boost hose install! Took that bugger around the block and thought it was about to die! Forgot the brake cleaner, everything was rusted up so bad that just driving it sounded like a train stopping!
> 
> Ordered an entire coolant rebuild project, samco hoses, thermostat, water pump, G11 coolant, coolant cleaner flush kit, coolant pressure tester kit, and tank bottle. I just ordered some HID Halo headlights too. The old ones were so broken and cracked that I had a 1" triangle hole in the drivers side! (1 of the rats nests)
> 
> ...


Sounds sweet man... except the halos. Take a look at all your bushings and joints. Also your motor mounts. That rubber is trash by now. Might as well go G12++ and be up to date if you are flushing everything anyway.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

crazynorweegian said:


> Sounds sweet man... except the halos. Take a look at all your bushings and joints. Also your motor mounts. That rubber is trash by now. Might as well go G12++ and be up to date if you are flushing everything anyway.


Ive always liked the look of the halos on the dark Corrado's. Ive had a carbon fiber BBM hood in storage since 07ish? Im wrapping the car a dark dark dark red and Im going to hopefully get the headlights opened up, wrap the black inners with the same red. Hoping that it looks like it does in my head, otherwise they will be on sale here 

The motor mounts were brand new in 07ish too. When I was under there the other day they looked just fine. wiped them down with a cleaner and didn't see any cracks or damage. They only have around 400miles on them? Also, the CV joints were new before I left too. Didn't really plan on leaving for so long but you are "property of the GOVT" and don't really get a say on how long/were at ya know...

I have plans for a roll cage on the other Corrado, but thats going to be after I get the 69 sanded, patched, painted, and off to a motor specialist I know. THEN back to the 3rd Corrado


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

G11 vs G12? Perks or just an upgraded coolant? My newer Jetta takes the G12 and the Corrado overflow tank says G11. I usually just go with what the Bently or the bottle says to put in it. Any suggestions or teachin's would be appreciated!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Abused it by being too poor for a garage, have to get it to a salt free hibernation-location ASAP. The old girl isn't feeling too well right now though, my clutch lies on the floor and jumps even when fully depressed and my oil pressure alarm has taken to more and more frequent sporadic 1-5 minute freak out sessions. Started on Friday night and then was fine all day Saturday and on Sunday until the clutch issues while stuck in traffic  Then I had a hundred mile trip home and was plagued with oil alarm beeps the whole way... Now I have to take it back (to my parents' house) for hibernation next weekend and I'm afraid she won't make it there.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Finished replacing all the wiring looms in the dash with the ones from the donor car... I hope I never have to do that again.

A word of advice...when you buy a car with an aftermarket radio installed pull it and inspect the installation work before you drive it home. (especially if you are picking it up 4 hours away form home, at night)


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

CF Hood wasn't a big fan. Wanted a change...now I love it...VIS = Perfect fit


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ordered the gruven parts dipstick and tube


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

ajhvw93 said:


> CF Hood wasn't a big fan. Wanted a change...now I love it...VIS = Perfect fit


That fits awesome. Did you have it blocked and re-cleared? Those are usually waving at people as they walk by.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Continued to wait for my OBD2 conversion*

Have had my car at the shop of an "expert" since June for an OBD2 conversion. Still waiting


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

mateok said:


> That fits awesome. Did you have it blocked and re-cleared? Those are usually waving at people as they walk by.


I have not waxed the hood yet. I believe the previous owner had it cleared because there is a nice thick smooth as glass coat on it.
Crazy story behind the trade for this hood. I had purchased a black hood from a friend because he replaced it with this exact cf hood. When I saw the CF hood I wanted it bad but new he would never give it up. Without me knowing he traded the car away. The car again was traded within a couple weeks time. Next thing I know I see an add on vortex dude doesn't like cf hood and is looking to trade. I recognized the car, pm'd the guy, told him I have his og hood from the factory and we traded:thumbup: This exact hood was what changed my mind about cf hoods.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

JUST REMEMBERED that I have a CF hood strapped to the ceiling of my garage above the door! :laugh: forgot I bought that from BBM in 07' and never put it on! Looks like ill be busy for the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

ajhvw93 said:


> CF Hood wasn't a big fan. Wanted a change...now I love it...VIS = Perfect fit[


Does it actually fit perfectly? I have one that I primed for paint and I am hoping that I don't have to do a lot of work to have it fit like a steel one does.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

havent driven it in 2 weeks because of a dead battery. cleaned it today and cruised it to the shop (after i charged the batt)


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Does it actually fit perfectly? I have one that I primed for paint and I am hoping that I don't have to do a lot of work to have it fit like a steel one does.


Is your hood VIS? If so it should fit great. Mounted perfectly first shot. Didnt even have to play with mounting bolts....as far as loosening and shifting hood and re-tighten


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a chance to put the bumpers on and CHs. It going storage right now until settle down from this moving back to Chicago.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

chc-rado said:


> I got a chance to put the bumpers on and CHs. It going storage right now until settle down from this moving back to Chicago.


looks good man, i was looking into those for mine. how do they fit , are you running coilovers and what size did you go with?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Golfwa78 said:


> looks good man, i was looking into those for mine. how do they fit , are you running coilovers and what size did you go with?


I'm assuming CHs. Offset is 35. They are 17x8.5. Yes, bilstien coil-overs. You need 3.5 to 5mm spacers for the back beam to clear coil-overs. Front clear with 2mm gap.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Changed the trashy strickers on both my door handles!

Finally I dont need to open the passenger door from the inside!

And besides that the engine compartments i coming together nicely! Waiting for a package with some belt tensioners and stuff..

Cant wait to get her out next year in the summer!! :laugh:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Tossed on a set of H&R coilovers
<a href="http://s64.photobucket.com/user/sanityana/media/92%20Corrado%20g60/IMG_20131126_164946_586_zps711ec009.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h167/sanityana/92%20Corrado%20g60/IMG_20131126_164946_586_zps711ec009.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131126_164946_586_zps711ec009.jpg"/></a>


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

JD jr. helped me recondition the leather seats and add new hardware in the back.
He torqued them down to spec.; I know it sounds like nothing, but he was totally geeked...
















Some of the marks by the bolts still there, didn't remove with mild cleaner.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Traded wheels and suspension. Now I realy hope to get it done this coming year.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Replaced: Accessory Drive Belt & Tensioner


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Upgraded to mk4 rear calipers


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

powdercoated the spindles and control arm.
new wheel bearings
new hubs
new cv boots on the pass side
new ball joints
poly/r32 bushings

and finally mocked up the wilwoods


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I washed it, topped off the gas and parked it in the back yard for winter hibernation while I wait for further Corrado funding...


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed some Hawk ceramic pads on the front, curious to see if they perform as well as advertised.

First impression, about 2-3mm thicker then a new stock pad which put the caliper way to close to the wheel (barely able to get a sheet of paper between them). It wasn't a big deal since I had some thin spacers in the shop, but it is probably something they should mention on the box in case someone fails to check clearances and assumes they are good to go.

if anyone's curious just ask in a week or so after the break in


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

rebuilding head for vrt


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed a working sunroof
<a href="http://s64.photobucket.com/user/sanityana/media/92%20Corrado%20g60/IMG_20131208_143548_153_zps75391ee8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h167/sanityana/92%20Corrado%20g60/IMG_20131208_143548_153_zps75391ee8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131208_143548_153_zps75391ee8.jpg"/></a>


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Present for the Corrado: http://www.kwik-lift.com/
Got a great deal on a used red Kwik-Lift ramp.
The Rado will be on top like this:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*I was able to start on the Corrado today and get some work done. Slowly getting there.* :thumbup:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

JDCorrado said:


> Present for the Corrado: http://www.kwik-lift.com/
> Got a great deal on a used red Kwik-Lift ramp.
> The Rado will be on top like this:


Nice...very nice.
Wow I/WE ALL could use a lift


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

scrapper said:


> *I was able to start on the Corrado today and get some work done. Slowly getting there.* :thumbup:


Nice job 
Can you tell me what type of glue used...such as 3m spray?
I'm asking because I'm hearing some glues soak thru easily...others do not hold well


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

replaced front brake lines, bleed brake, test drove , pedal goes to the floor i have to bleed them again, nice job on the head liner


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

ajhvw93 said:


> Nice job
> Can you tell me what type of glue used...such as 3m spray?
> I'm asking because I'm hearing some glues soak thru easily...others do not hold well


I used *3M Spray Trim Adhesive 08074*. 

I would say prep is most important for adhesion. I vacuumed the surface to make sure nothing comes off on my hand then used a air gun on it to make sure there's no debris. 
As far as soak through, just like painting a car you spray evenly and avoid heavy buildup or saturation of liquid or glue. On thinner materials let the glue tack before laying to help prevent soak through. 
I never had issues with holding up flame jobs etc. 

Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## 2g60s (Apr 16, 2012)

the same thing i do every day... drive them


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

preparing head for T


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

Got the old cracked windshield replaced. Free windshields in Florida


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Corzee said:


> Got the old cracked windshield replaced. Free windshields in Florida


Can I have one???

:-(

Sent from Hell


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

After a month of it being on the lift, it's finally on all fours. had a nasty brake leak, ended up running a whole new hard line from the master to front passenger. brakes like a brand new car, im happy but its going back to the storage after an alignment.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Checked CV Boots*

I checked my CV boots and found that they were in good shape.

When I initially looked down through the Engine compartment to see the Passenger side Inner CV Boot, I thought it was torn. You can see the boot in the center of the photo. There is a plastic ring in the 1st two valleys of the boot. I didn't know about the white rings until today; thought it was just a rubber boot only. (The photo was taken when the front of the veh. was on jack stands causing the boot to flex open):


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Corzee said:


> Got the old cracked windshield replaced. Free windshields in Florida


What company did it for you and how much? I know is free, but still?


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> What company did it for you and how much? I know is free, but still?


Just the closest glass place I could find: http://www.sunstateautoglass.com/. They were super easy to work with and did a good job. 

I literally have NO idea what the cost was or would have been, sorry! You literally call, give them your insurance policy number, and they replace the glass, no questions asked.


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Bought my self a g60 needs engine/charger and full spray replaced front indicator. Big project on my hands.


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Bought my self a g60 needs engine/charger and full spray replaced front indicator. Big project on my hands.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

shaft6s9 said:


> Bought my self a g60 needs engine/charger and full spray replaced front indicator. Big project on my hands.


Pics? opcorn:


----------



## Klamath (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry about the size, nicked my picture from facebook. 
Nothing special, but made a subwoofer to make my audio system complete while retaining a decent bootspace. Now it's got a Pioneer compo set speakers in the front. JBL GTO 4"x 2" Speakers in the rear and a 12" Herz subwoofer to get at least some bass. was afraid the 12" would be too much, but turns out it sounds lovely when the volume is set right.  (fairly low volume, else the bass is waay to loud compared to the rest.)


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Spoonfed Tuning gauges, Midnight Illuminations needle kit, EBay aluminum rings and reverse LCD kit. 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Changed switch colors and put in a brand new updated NLA 18 gal fuel sending unit.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

I have been asked how I did the heated seat switch this pic will show I removed the dials from the PCB. Led will fit in the middle location but it's tight. The led on the side has to be soldered to the edge of the PCB or you will not be able to turn the dials smoothly









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Ordered a t-adapter for my oil pressure gauge.

Had a pressure switch in my bins, 535919561B that one could work. 


EDIT: Also changed some parts on my VR. The water pump was in a poor state after 2 years... :banghead:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I bought a new Autotech flywheel and a Stage 4 Clutchnet.com clutch kit. 
Looking for more Hook and Book for the 2014 season.


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> Present for the Corrado: http://www.kwik-lift.com/
> Got a great deal on a used red Kwik-Lift ramp.
> The Rado will be on top like this:


That's awesome. I want one for my car!


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Not today but yesterday I fired it up for the first time. 

http://s183.photobucket.com/user/Zinni_M/media/diamond/IMG_9623_zps7488a926.mp4.html


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Zinni!!! The car looks awesome and sounds even better. Nice work my man.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bought a roof liner from a Golf Combi.

I only need the fabric...


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

Installing electric motors to the ecodes, new fog light/ crystal clear turns oh and this:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I used a can of sea foam on my Corrado, I did 1/2 into the gas tank and a couple of drops into the vacuum line in the tb. No smoke whatsoever, not while starting it up or while driving. Lolz, is that normal? I was expecting a cloud of smoke and junk. Why? Because I've seen tons of videos where all of them smoke like crazy.

(Didn't and won't ever use it on the oil, nothing but oil is going in there)


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

blackslcchild said:


> I used a can of sea foam on my Corrado, I did 1/2 into the gas tank and a couple of drops into the vacuum line in the tb.


That's not enough to smoke, or clean anything, for that matter. An entire bottle of top end cleaner is normally used. I've used several cans of 44K TEC, one after another, on mine. Have it suck up the whole bottle, it'll smoke:thumbup:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Pulled the dash panel out in preparation for the HVAC overhaul. The car was super clean under there…until the wire harness foam disintegrated all over the carpet. 

The complete dash was never pulled out of the 21.5 year vehicle until today. All the IP wire harness clips/foam/etc. had never been disconnected from the dash panel. Just taking my time when I get the HVAC out to replace the original heater core and fix all the doors, etc.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

VW doesn't use that foam anymore. They wrap all their interior wires in this, felt tape. I wouldn't get it from them or ECS, way too expensive. It's made by a company called Coroplast. eBay usually has bulk sales of it.


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

I Refreshed the heater box too with new foam and a passat all metal heater core from ebay. Think I will get some of that tape to clean up the harness too. Any where that's in the US that has it? Ebay sellers seem the have the tape overseas


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Lysholmrado said:


> I Refreshed the heater box too with new foam and a passat all metal heater core from ebay. Think I will get some of that tape to clean up the harness too. Any where that's in the US that has it? Ebay sellers seem the have the tape overseas
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Tesa tape. Most dealership sell it. There different type. An another clothe tape is hockey tape. Mueller is very good brand, most sporting store sell it like "play it again sport" I used this tape a lot. It holds up well with heat, flexable too! And it's under 4.00 a roll compare to tesa tape around 20.00.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

You can also use braided sleeving. This is what Asian car makers are currently using. It looks really clean and you can slide it over the wires without disconnecting anything. 








http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/f6-tight-weave-braided-sleeving.php


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Those are good options thanks! Will look into them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*3 Instrument Cluster Bulbs Replaced*

One cluster bulb was out so I replaced all three with some aftermarket ones. The original light blue plastic bulbs installed from the inside of the cluster. The New orange install from the outside.
















I like the original ones because they pushed flat against the cluster's contacts which is basically a thin sheet of plastic with printed wire on it. The New ones install from the outside, then when you twist it rubs on the sheet and kind of pushes it away if you're not watching closely. You can see in the image below on the right how the orange pushes against the upper contact instead of mating nicely on top of it. I was able to improve it a little, but not as good as the original IMO.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

This is how I did my HVAC doors:
I used rubber roofing seam sealer to cover both sides of the steel door holes. One side is like a black thin vinyl sheet, the other side is a gray & sticky (about 1mm) that gets rolled onto the steel.

Then I used aluminum tape where I completely wrapped around the door in 3 sections. I did the two sides first, then the middle section then pressed the aluminum tape adhesive down all over to ensure (As much as possible) it's not going to peel later.
































I really wanted to replace with foam, but I decided to stick with what most have done with the addition of the seam sealer. The brown plastic foot/def door will be getting replacement foam so it doesn't tap against the case.









This is where I am at as of today, except I added another screw to the heater core top tank plastic surround. I'll probably add some type of foam seal to the Temp. Mix Door (or case) so that the cold air from the evaporator can't enter the heater core section when the door is in max-cold position. A slight Temp. Mix Door gap causes the Face outlet temperature to go up 5 ~ 10 deg. F.


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

Just looked at it for the 3rd day in a row 

Florida weather is wild right now


----------



## TheChanMan (Dec 2, 2010)

Started work on my bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Within the last couple days, I pulled the radiator assembly out, sprayed all the dirt off the radiator fins, found I'm missing the fan shroud duct 357121210 on Driver side  ($20 part), had my son replace the fan belt, pulled the original crack pipe and thermostat housing out of the vehicle. 42DD Stainless crack pipe and thermostat housing, blue 2pin sensor and other items going back in soon. Step by step :thumbup:


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

I took out the carpet today. Pressure washed it. Ran the recaro seat harness to fuse box. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped these in 
Eeeh


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

16valve manifold arrived today that I purchased last week. Was in better condition then I expected. Maybe will send out for powder coating. More parts for possible ABA16VG60 swap.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the freaking ball joints!
Man those things are solid as heck!!!
Pickle fork for the win!

Then took it to alignment.
Jacks, best freaking people around no doubt.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Interesting, never seen an alignment rack like that before.


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

I looked at my unfinished ce2->me7 harness adapter. Hopefully I can squeeze in some time tomorrow to finish up a few more splices.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

A







still doing this....


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

This


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

apparently I broke it....


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6908817-No-fuel-delivery-and-the-electronics-went-nuts!


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

xtremevdub said:


> This


I'd try something like that on my old honda and end up bending valves. But would have been helpful a handful of times.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> I'd try something like that on my old honda and end up bending valves. But would have been helpful a handful of times.


This works ONLY on engines that rotate *clock wise. *Hondas rotate _counter_-clock wise and are a PAIN in the ASSSSSS to remove that bolt. 
After breaking every tool made to man trying to remove the crank bolt on a honda, I rented a 1 inch 1600lbs of torque impact gun and a huge compressor... 









And that took 30 minutes to take it out. :banghead:

BTW, I had no cams on the car so the valves were recessed into the head. So no valve braking chance. :thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

May the odds be forever in your favor!!

Hahah

Good
Work though man. Kudos for the patience and ingenuity.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Keeping it real with gold








Sprayed the underneath of my car with rubberized coating


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice undercoating^^^
I was able to get the heater unit with new aluminum core back into the vehicle with minimal pipe bending, but it was tough. Spent at least 1 hour just to get the 2 bolts through the dash and hand tightened . Installing it in conjunction with the floor duct underneath was restrictive. Still need to reattach it to the mating case with the case clips, etc.

Now that I have an aluminum heater core, I'm contemplating whether to utilize the heater hose pressure restrictor plug or not; the recall plug that reduces pressure for the plastic top tank cores. My car didn't have it with the original unbroken plastic core, so I'm thinking no need with the aluminum to keep upstream dP low.

Next: SS Crack Pipe, Thermostat Housing + Extras, Oil filter housing sensors, and interior harness clean up.


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought a 93 Corrado SLC VRT!!!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5757144-93-slc-vrt&p=84861201#post84861201









:beer:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice my friend^^^ 

Looks superb.

What steering wheel do you have?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dsvictorious said:


> I bought a 93 Corrado SLC VRT!!!!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5757144-93-slc-vrt&p=84861201#post84861201
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT INTERIOR THO!!! so clean.

Congrats on purchase. Where in CT are you? My car is at my parents' house in Stratford/BPT line.


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

The wheel is Momo! I am located in Mystic. Beautiful area too! I miss Clearwater Beach though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

What model and size?


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

blackslcchild said:


> What model and size?


Man, I wish I knew. Maybe someone can pipe up or maybe you will know:


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Monte Carlo maybe?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

probably a 350mm wheel....not sure which one it is though.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

dsvictorious said:


> The wheel is Momo! I am located in Mystic. Beautiful area too! I miss Clearwater Beach though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work in Groton and commute past Mystic. Hope to have my TDI swapped '90 on the road a little more this summer. Maybe I'll see you around. That looks FUN!

Oh, and buying one already built is the way to go, haha my project is entering its third year :banghead:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Some Valentine's Day Love for the Rado*

I saw Blackslcchild's post regarding the fuel filter flange's sensors leaking…then I went and checked mine out and realized my sensors had a few leak issues themselves (In addition to my thermostat housing leak):









After:









Notice the un-changed sensor on the top…that's because I over-torqued the new one...the part literally disintegrated so I need to order another one:roll eyes:

Also adding cloth tape at mating interfaces while I put the Instrument Panel & HVAC back into the vehicle to avoid some Buzz, Squeaks & Rattles. Why use blue tape? Answer: So the next owner will know that it wasn't OEM so they can put it back if they want 
















Example: The Defrost duct is fastened to the cowl, while the HVAC is fastened to the Dash. Both touch at the duct interface plastic to plastic. The cloth tape will dampen the noise.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I dropped off the new Clutchnet stage 4 at the machine shop for balancing.
New setup for 2014 season.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


>


Nice looking cow!, Does it go fast?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Drove it up the driveway onto the trailer for the first time in 4 YEARS!!!!

Then proceeded to take the trailer to BNR Motors where she is getting a 3" exhaust and all new hardline brake lines from the MC to all 4 corners.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> Drove it up the driveway onto the trailer for the first time in 4 YEARS!!!!
> 
> Then proceeded to take the trailer to BNR Motors where she is getting a 3" exhaust and all new hardline brake lines from the MC to all 4 corners.


I just did all my lines last night, pretty straight forward job.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

raddo said:


> I just did all my lines last night, pretty straight forward job.


Normally yes, but I live in Manhattan and my C is at my parent's house in CT. I don't have the time to do them so unfortuantely have to pay someone.


----------



## schnelle autos (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: what did I do*

What did I do to my Corrado today??? I finally to the plunge and bought a VRT kit from a fellow vortexer. I can't wait to spend thousands more on my step child of a car, then break parts because it has to much power, Then spend thousands more to make it stronger,,,, To break more stuff because I needed more power. I should've just stuck with Hookers & Blow, it was much cheaper.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::screwy::banghead:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Back Up Hood Release Cable*

Did this a few days ago…for precautionary measures only:









There is enough space within each cone for the actual hood release cable as well, just not shown here.

















The cable pull rings will end up right behind the bumper for easy access if ever needed. I will route the cable through the center and lower structure holes of the front rad. support shown below (Planned routing not shown).


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I have my hood release rigged perfectly.
0 $

About to throw some new ngk iridium ix (was going to go with the laser platinum but naaah)
Spark plugs, swap the distributor (new replacement) again and new wires since one of them split and they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Couldn't edit for some odd reason......?( tapatalk)









Old










Eeeh,



















Major reason why I swapped everything out was due to the hesitation I noticed in high rpms and high speed. 

Car feels completely different.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> Did this a few days ago…for precautionary measures only:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg yes. Please show end routing! I need this in my life. So tired of breaking my grill tabs!!! :MAD:


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> omg yes. Please show end routing! I need this in my life. So tired of breaking my grill tabs!!! :MAD:


I don't personally think this is super necessary if you reinforce the assembly properly (AKA Corrado overkill syndrome). It is just like the crank gear dowel pin debate. I don't think anyone who has properly torqued their gear has ever had a bolt problem...

I am curious about how this gets routed though.

(P.S. now I will go to pop my hood and eat my words as the cable snaps and my crank bolt shears)


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

crazynorweegian said:


> (P.S. now I will go to pop my hood and eat my words as the cable snaps and my crank bolt shears)


Guaranteed or your money back!


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

***I haven't tried it in the vehicle yet. If I find a problem I'll Edit this post***…and I realize this is not rocket science or anything special…just MacGyvering with stuff I had laying around. The stainless bicycle cable is about as old as the car is :thumbup:

The PO had to replace the hood release cable about 4,000 miles / ~10 years ago and is working well. So yeah, this is more like an insurance policy.

ROUTING: The cable has to go over the radiator & Condenser, then route like this. I believe there is enough length and have another option in case the plastic grill gets in the way using the small holes. I could use the longer oval holes.










This is with the bumper shown to show where the rings end up (Note: Has Oettinger body kit)









If the plastic cone breaks, then the bicycle derailleur cable nib will just pull through the hood release rod and then I'd be 
I don't know if that is a high likelihood risk or not.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

JDCorrado said:


> ***I haven't tried it in the vehicle yet. If I find a problem I'll Edit this post***…and I realize this is not rocket science or anything special…just MacGyvering with stuff I had laying around. The stainless bicycle cable is about as old as the car is :thumbup:
> 
> The PO had to replace the hood release cable about 4,000 miles / ~10 years ago and is working well. So yeah, this is more like an insurance policy.
> 
> ...


They sell those cones out of metal, you know?
Dont ask me who or where, but I personally have thrown them away back in the day when I pulled all that factory crap away and put in the garbage where it belongs.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^^^
Thanks. http://www.tdnparts.com/hood-cable-sleeve-funnel-nipple-corrado-right-left/
I was thinking to just loop & crimp the bicycle cable around the rod instead of through the plastic cone...

I'll likely pick me up this on my next order for $15.50 and store: http://www.tdnparts.com/hood-release-cable/
Gruvenparts billet part by the release lever looks nice, but my budget is not in good shape.


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, with your hood cable release rig, you pretty much wasted your time. You need to have the cable clamped to the release arms themselves, not a component of the original release assembly.... especially not the part that usually breaks and necessitates a cable repair in the first place. Spoonfed tuning sells the metal horns, I would recommend them. Then, get a trim clip that looks like the OEM cable clip from the auto parts store and keep that in the glove box to replace the clip that breaks by the handle (I rocked that $0 solution for years without an issue). Replace the cable with a stronger braided type. Use adjustable cable ends instead of the crimp style you are using so you can adjust for cable stretch. Use solid metal lined bike shifter cable housings to run the cable through. You just spent under $100 and will never have to worry about hood cable problems again. MacGuyver can stay home.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

No worries, I agree with linking it to the release arms as I already stated. This was kind of like a first prototype that took 15 minutes (Took more time to post the stupid pics of a Sub-Par design)… When I took a good look at that plastic cone I knew in my gut that I wasn't quite done. Thanks :beer:
EDIT: I redid the drivers side and linked it to the release arm instead. Kept the Passenger side the same. It's my back up system for now, hopefully I'll never have to use it.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

I took it home after 1.5 yr. Still have much to do...


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Self Inflicted Trophy Dent*

I now have my first self inflicted Trophy Dent.

While trying to figure out the best way to get the hood off to remove the old foam's adhesive, I decided to support the hood while leaving it slightly open. That way I could reach in and take off the loosened hardware by hand…then lift the hood off.

So I placed a 2x4 on top of the engine to prop the hood up slightly…then lightly set the hood down on it. I immediately noticed a small edge mark on the top of the hood as it rested flat in front of me. 

I had placed the 2x4 where it contacted the inside of the hoods outer sheet metal :facepalm:
That dent is popping every time I look at it now. It looks kind of like a 1/2" fingernail impression and have no idea if it can be easily repaired because it is not like a normal dent that can be popped out.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Try a PDR tap down tool. Sheet metal on the Corrado is old school thick. It doesn't have quite the same "memory" as the newer high strength thin stuff, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Got a set of these today. My first foray into an all season tire. Don't need it since it's stored 5 months of the year but all reports say this new tire is the real deal. Plus, Michelin.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Ordered this book, hopefully it has good info (Ebayliner sells them for about $17 New, bought mine from Amazoogle):
*VW VR6 Engine Manual Volkswagen Golf Corrado Vento VR6*

VW VR6 2.8 12/24 Valve engine fitted to :
VW Golf III & IV,
Bora, Passat, Vento,
VW Sharan, Ford Galaxy & Seat Alhambra
2.8 12V engine : AAA & AMY
2.8 24V engine : AYL
1995-2005

A5, card backed, 90 pages with detailed description of 

Removal, Installation, Adjustments, Repair, Overhaul and Servicing of all the major engine parts, including the cylinder head and valves, complete overhaul, lubrication system, cooling system, "motronic" fuel injection system, exhaust system and wiring diagrams, with exploded views and complete technical data.

Paperback: 90 pages
Publisher: Peter Russek Publications Ltd (30 Jun 2005)
Language English
ISBN-10: 1898780811
ISBN-13: 978-1898780816


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Refreshing the OEM grill that had been painted before by PO. It had a few stone chips in it.
Haven't decided what the emblem is going to end up looking like, it was painted gloss black before.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Made a device to clean injectors and changed the mustang yellow tops injectors for cleaned and tested AEB 1.8T injectors... Now it is silky smooth and no more stalling trying to maintain idle. Lost some Powah... but its ok. Feels like a new car. :thumbup:


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Replaced a failed fuel pump with an AEM 50-1200. 

FYI, it's smaller than an OEM pump, but with the supplied foam ring and a little extra rubber up top to keep it snug, it works great in an old basket. And it will supply plenty of pressure for just about anything.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

hallkbrd said:


> Replaced a failed fuel pump with an AEM 50-1200.
> 
> FYI, it's smaller than an OEM pump, but with the supplied foam ring and a little extra rubber up top to keep it snug, it works great in an old basket. And it will supply plenty of pressure for just about anything.


Pics?


----------



## SQKS_garage (Feb 25, 2014)

removed my seats, door cards and rear trim panels to get ready for custom upholstery  ... next mission HEADLINER


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Re-sprayed my grill.
Changed the oil and filter.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Because of the snow storm in MI, I got the day off work. So I decided to check one of the spark plugs in the Corrado since they haven't been changed since 2005 according to the PO's records. It had a bit of oil on the tip of the plug, wiped it off lightly with a rag. The plugs are 9 years old with 2,500 miles on them:
















Looks OK to me, so I reinstalled it. This was the far left (passenger side) front plug.

I decided to name my Corrado Sarissa :facepalm:. It's a long spear that Alexander the Great's Father, Phillip II, developed and optimized it's use in warfare. The Sarissa + formation was a large part of Alexander's success, although short lived (died at age 29). Another reason for the name, because the Corrado's smooth running periods feel great but can be short lived as well.
















http://www.ancientl.com/greek/macedonian-sarissa-form-function-origin/


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

today i ordered an all metal heater core because mine blew up as i was pulling in to have the emissions tested.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Replaced the old saggy muffler hangers:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Getting the Cowrado ready for the 2014 race season.
The clutch was vibrating so on closer inspection I see why.
the OEM pressure plate slips a lot and creates a lot of heat.
the disc and 3800lbs PP w/ new Autotech billit steel FW. 
Pinion brace, boxed fork and new seals to finish off the transaxle.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Fuel Filter Replacement (Metal to Plastic Holder)*

My son and I replaced the fuel filter today. Some interesting notes may be helpful for someone.
Sprayed fasteners with WD40 and let it soak for a while:








The bracket screw wouldn't come loose because the philips head was stripped. We were replacing the whole bracket anyway so no biggie. The 2 main mounting nuts came off no problem and were larger than the new VW nuts (M8 w/16mm Hex vs. the new M8 w/13mm Hex):









Opened the fuel gas cap to relieve pressure and then drained the gas from the filters exit; then the inlet hose. Transferred these inserts to the new plastic bracket so we could torque it down properly (The bracket doesn't come with these inserts):









Installed the new filter and plastic holder with new ABA SS fuel line clamps:

















For whatever reason, using the PLASTIC filter housing changed the filter's inlet position making the inlet fuel line too long. So I had to relieve the fuel line's compression by taking it out of the plastic channel. The filter sits up higher than with the metal bracket. I'm going to zip tie it to another line near the white plastic retaining channel:









The little guy did the final inspection after we tightened everything up. Then we fired her up. Cranked it a few seconds, then again and it started up. No leaks, stuck a clean cardboard sheet under the filter to monitor for a week or so:









Want to convert the fuel lines to 6AN in the future...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice!^^^


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Replaced the MK4 COPs with MK5/6 COPs this week. Highly recommended for those of you with 1.8T swaps! It runs much better at high rpm and high boost levels now.

Better combustion = more power and higher mileage. For me, around town the computer went from claiming (usually about 2 miles above actual) 35-36, to now 42-43! I set the odo to verify this at the pump next time.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Replaced a failed fuel pump with an AEM 50-1200.



xtremevdub said:


> Pics?


No, sorry - which is unusual for me, but then I was in a rush to get it swapped in 35 degree weather (and gas - brrrr). My wife complains all the time that I have more pictures of my car and parts, than of our kids! And that is probably true, unfortunately.

Basically, the only difference you see is the top of the pump. The OEM one has the output going to the side. The AEM has it going along the pump axis, so I had to use a 5/16" elbow so that the hose would not kink. For a higher pressure pump, it is not loud at all. Very pleased with the result.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the low thermo switch.

It began leaking, I tighten it up a tad bit and i noticed it began leaking a greater amount so I figured it had to be the gasket.

I also noticed the gray plastic piece rotated clock wise and vice versa.

Took it out and replaced it with a regular switch with a metal gasket.
(Low temp switch came with a chinsey flimsy cardboard like gasket.)

Well, the leak is totally gone and I'm waiting on fourseason tuning to decide if the one year warranty will be honored and applied.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Got the runaround from James at fourseason's tuning.

I guess I don't know how to screw in a threaded item.


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

blackslcchild said:


> Got the runaround from James at fourseason's tuning.
> 
> I guess I don't know how to screw in a threaded item.


Did you ask him what Threads and Screws got to do with **** Washer.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

blackslcchild said:


> Got the runaround from James at fourseason's tuning.
> 
> I guess I don't know how to screw in a threaded item.


get another gasket at ecs for a buck, or get a copper one from a hardware store for about the same or less. I had the the problem once and I just put a better gasket and no more leaks :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely you guys^^^

I needed a replacement ASAP so I bought a regular one at a local auto parts store. That one actually came with a metal gasket and took care of the problem.

The thing that irritated me was, when I called fourseason and spoke with James he said the item carried a one year warranty. Told me to buy one locally meanwhile and Requested a picture through email. I did, then he said that I had send it in and MAYBE they could do something about it because he implied I had installed it wrong and a picture wouldn't do any good.

( he requested a picture twice, different calls, on the phone.)



It's been almost 7 months since installation. That gasket failed on me
Simple, I'm not installing that switch back into my car.
I just loooooove wasting precious g12.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I finally was able to pick the ramp up today and wanted to show you what it looks like next to the Corrado for reference. It took 2 trips in my Subaru Forester to lug it home with the front Pass. seat removed.
My messy garage:









This ramp is more beefy than expected. It came with this 10 ton pneumatic powered hydraulic lift that mounts between the ramps. Can't wait to set it up…but this is why my cash for parts is running on fumes.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

JDCorrado said:


> I finally was able to pick the ramp up today and wanted to show you what it looks like next to the Corrado for reference. It took 2 trips in my Subaru Forester to lug it home with the front Pass. seat removed.
> My messy garage:
> 
> 
> ...


we need full video when you put that ramp in action...:thumbup:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Thissss


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

JDCorrado said:


> I finally was able to pick the ramp up today and wanted to show you what it looks like next to the Corrado for reference. It took 2 trips in my Subaru Forester to lug it home with the front Pass. seat removed.
> My messy garage:
> 
> 
> ...




More details please, I came in here to post pics of my new garage's floor and then saw the ramps:heart:

Here is my corrado's new bedroom floor:









a little more detail is here: http://garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=241437


----------



## sawster (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a spare chip for vr6 with distributor and i was wonderin that would it work with distributorless one... 
Corrado needs more power


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Some of you are probably tired of seeing pics of this already, so hopefully this provides enough info to answer the mail. First, this lift is heavy duty, high quality and was fairly easy to set up. It has 8 bolts total to assemble the ramps plus the two rods that go through the front stands with retainer clips. The ramp can be set up in 2 ways per the instructions, either used flat on the floor to provide a 5.5 to 6 inch lift (needs a few pieces of wood) or placed on the front stands to provide an average 30" chassis height. I plan to use the flat ~6inch height position as my normal parking spot.

The Link: http://www.kwik-lift.com/index.html and a good example of using it flat can be found here: http://hodgests.com/New_Garage.html
This ramp puts an average chassis about 30 inches above the floor, but I'm planning to park it in the ~6 inch lift position as my normal parking spot.

I was able to lift all the parts myself and with the help of my son got the Corrado on the ramp.
This is a picture of the c-channel bridges for jacking up the chassis when wheels are off. They can be positioned along the ramp wherever you want them and should be secured with a bolt once you find the right spot for your vehicle because they slide back when driving up the ramp. Or you can just put them on after the vehicle is on the ramp. You can see that they fit in the ramps groove and contour the side. My air powered hydraulic lift fits between the ramps as well, but is way to heavy for me to lift by myself:








My Corrado has the Oettinger body kit so these KWIK LIFT small approach ramps are necessary for me to get on the ramp. The ramp's length is adjustable and worked well in the middle setting.








Here I am approaching the ramp with the help of my son. Had to go on at an angle because of the iceberg still remaining at the Pa. side rear of this picture.








Then I made sure the car's parking brake was set and in gear. The whole assembly gets jacked by pushing up on that large black beam you can see here under the car.








I used jack stands while I put the rear support brackets down.








And here she is on the ramp. Note: The instructions say to pull the vehicle up (EDIT) *Such that the tires *are about 1-2 inches from the front end.








I checked to make sure my diffuser would clear the front stands and looks like I'm good...except my front diffuser needs a respray badly 








And I'm ready for my first repair with this thing because I found a small drip of oil from the oil cooler's outer seal today


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

JDCorrado said:


> And here she is on the ramp. Note: The instructions say to pull the vehicle up to about 1-2 inches from the front end.


I think the tires are suppose to be a few inches from the front and not the front end of the car. 

It looks like you would need 4 to 6 ft of room to work on the front end, but either way should make it easier to work on things.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Stopping point. Thought I had the lifters there but they must have been in storage. Next weekend...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

*What did you do to your Corrado for Spring Break*

I'll start by apologizing for how little Corrado content this post is about to contain:

I finally got to pull my Corrado out of winter hibernation for a week for Spring Break! I put on over 1K miles and used two and a half tanks of gas just driving around (mostly to take my girlfriend 25 miles to work and back every day) and averaged 37.5 MPG!! That's only 5 MPG less than my Mum averages in her Prius, and a whopping 16.5 more than I normally get driving the Crown Sick-toria.

I arrived home last Friday evening, I know I've away too long when I get home to this:
My sister is supposed to maintain the Crown Vic so she can use it for work... Obviously not going so well as it had two flats, a dead battery, no gas, and severely low oil levels :banghead:








This pig finally shows back up at our house after being gone since November with a blown transmission. Fixed?? Nope, the mechanic was sick of looking at it in his yard so he had it towed back and dropped off literally inches from the road's edge at the end of our driveway, and apparently the transmission was so stuck it wouldn't roll. I couldn't believe it when my Mum said she had to buy a new car because the transmission went out of her 120K mile TOYOTA! After a little research: http://www.carcomplaints.com/Toyota/Corolla/2003/transmission/transmission_failure.shtml it seems this is not as uncommon an issue with these cars as I'd thought. Stay away from the '03/'04 manual Corollas unless you get the XRS with the C60 six speed. C59 = :thumbdown:









So I got started fixing all of that s***, because I had to? No, because it drives me crazy!
Got the Crown Vic sorted that night so I could drive it to my girlfriend's house, the front tire was the worst because it was incredibly muddy, and the car was so low to the ground I had to lean against it, grab the wheel arches, and lift the weight off while someone else pushed the jack past the rocker and under the frame. It was past 11:30 when I finally had it all up and running (a seemingly reoccurring theme whenever I fix anything!  ) It didn't last though, the next day after my girlfriend left for work (she works 2nd shift so all of my work has to be done after 3 or 5, because I don't see her very often and she doesn't seem to enjoy watching me fix peoples' cars, least of all my own during our limited time together) I went back home to see what I could do about the Corolla because it really was in the way up there. Upon my arrival my step-mom told me that my sister needed the Crown Victoria for work and school that week, after I'd just put $60 worth of gas in it  So I needed to find another way to get around. Until then I'd been planning on pulling the dash and replacing the bypassed heater core and the dying master and slave cylinders for the clutch in my Corrado (finally something Corrado-related in this CORRADO thread  ). Not happening if I was to be driving it every day, so I went down to its hibernation pad next to the garage and to my great surprise I hooked up the battery and she started right up after four months! That doesn't even happen regularly when I drive it every day unless I disconnect the battery every time, I really need to chase down the battery-drain ghosts; and rebuild my weak alternator. With the exception of a flat tire (which again took me until well after dark to fix) that actually turned into a way bigger ordeal than it needed to be because someone "borrowed" the air compressor from the garage and it was no where to be found; and one VERY stubborn stuck wheel from being in the same place all winter (no seriously, it took a six foot breaker bar behind this thing and a whole can of penetrating fluid to knock it off) the Corrado was ready to go! I was amazed that my clutch had somehow healed itself over the hibernation, and it actually returned on its own when I shifted (I had previously had to use my toe to pull it out every time I shifted). That actually lasted most of the week too!
My poor Corrado got very muddy pulling itself across the melting back yard to the driveway:








Notice this was before I aired up the flat, it was barely flat! Just too much for me to risk driving five blocks to the gas station.

I also pushed the Corolla up the road and down the second driveway, probably 200 yards, without a hiccup from that "stuck" transmission:









This guy followed me around the yard while I pushed cars and made sure everything checked out on my Corrado:








I think he lives under our front porch, he's been eating the compost my Mum puts on the garden when the turning compost bin thing is too frozen to open.

The next day when I got home from dropping off my girlfriend at work (she has a truck... she'd just rather have me drive her the 13 miles in the opposite direction of my house, making a 37 mile trip for me; because she knows I enjoy driving) it was considerably colder and I was really starting to regret not fixing that heater core (a theme that continued through the week as it got colder and colder, ending last night with 13° on our drive home); but the ground was solid enough that I could move the Corolla across the grass so my step-mom could get to her trailer. I put it in my Corrado's spot for the time being because of the snow:








I do have to say it was much much harder to push backwards, the transmission would catch and make sickening crunches and pangs about every five feet. Notice I took off the ugly plastic hubcaps and threw them in the trunk for good measure; I really do love the look of steelies on most cars.

The next day or the day after that (I don't really remember which) after driving all around in the Corrado all morning(s) I came home to my Euro Parcel trays on the front porch (thanks Torsten!!) So of course (even though there are many much more pressing concerns and I'm going to yank the entire dash soon anyway) they had to go on that instant! Well, as with any Corrado repair, things did NOT go according to plan and what should have taken me 45 mins took me like seven hours and a lot of headache. First I wasn't anticipating the GIANT piece of rebar running the width of the car behind those kneepads, and that thing really didn't want to come out of there w/o taking the whole dash with it. I got it out, but it took two people and some serious contortion, I seriously don't recommend trying to get that thing out with the dash in; I scratched up my HVAC tubes behind the head-unit pretty good. I crunched the edge of my dash padding in the passenger footwell a bit too, I didn't think it'd be visible with the trays in because the knee pads covered it by a few inches; I was wrong :banghead: Next on my list was an awful rat's-nest of aftermarket '90s security alarm garbage that is still wired into EVERYTHING! I pulled the kick panel over the pedals and it all came tumbling out:








I should have given in as soon as that came out, as it was already getting dark, but my stubbornness prevailed. When I was taking the rebar out a few of those scary wires got disconnected and a random toggle switch previously hidden in the depths below got pulled apart, rendering my Corrado DOA. I fiddled with them and bypassed the switch and finally brought life back to my Corrado, by which time it was very dark and the streetlamp by our driveway would not stay lit for more than two minute intervals. The flashlight I was using lost its lens and started turning off if I didn't hold the bulb in, so with my C finally running I went inside to fix it "really quick". Unfortunately, and completely my fault, really quick turned out to be half an hour of intense flashlight surgery involving several donor-flashlights. Much much more unfortunately, I forgot to turn on the defroster in my car while it idled, and the defroster is the only setting on which the radiator fan works (because Volkswagen) so I looked up from my flashlight repair and out the window just in time to see a cloud of steam issuing from under my hood. I ran out there and turned off the car, I'm lucky I looked up when I did, the car was just getting to max temp on the gauge, and my cap had let out all the coolant. My next task was to find somewhere open to buy coolant at 11:00 at night so I could go pick up my girlfriend. Luckily my parents were on there way back from somewhere and offered to stop and get some from the truck stop while I put the parcel trays in. After all of that things went much more smoothly and I got the trays in and they look damn good! I'm amazed at how much room they create, the cockpit looks much roomier w/o the knee-pads and there's definite leg-room improvement (not that I need it). Sorry I don't have any pictures, I was going to clean all of the inevitable Corrado inner-dash foam from the carpets and then take some but I didn't get around to it.

I also took apart my passenger door to replace the striker that's been broken forever, I have a nice new steel one to put in it. Much to my dismay when I pulled the handle off, I discovered the striker was not broken, merely missing altogether; and that the little square plunger bit that strikes the striker was sheared off :facepalm: So now I guess I'm looking for a whole new handle assembly because I don't think that part is removable 

I had a lot of fun driving around though! I even passed the 111111 mile mark!








...and missed it by 6 miles 
Though I'm extremely overdue for a G-Lader checkup... As far as I know its still the original :screwy: It doesn't make much boost at all, I have the slowest and loudest Corrado around (and the only Corrado that I know of).

Yesterday my sister ran the Crown Vic out of oil so its now sitting nearly exactly where it was before and out of commission, so so much for fixing that.

I ended my break today by pushing the Corolla over to where the snow had been before so I could put my Corrado back into hibernate mode until real summer and more money arrives. I pushed it forward to do a parallel parking maneuver around the basketball hoop, and; just my luck, the transmission STUCK, and stuck fast. I needed the spot clear to park so I jacked up the whole front end and with the unwilling help of my brother (who starts his spring break this week) pushed the car back as far as we could on the jack.








You can see the grooves in the concrete from us pushing, if my step-mom had seen that she'd have killed us.

Overall I suppose my break was less than productive; but it was a nice change of pace from school, and it was a break after all. I feel like I didn't get much done, and I truly didn't meet either of my goals for the week, but reading through this post I guess I did alright. It sure looks like I stayed busy, damn I wrote a book, that was not my intention at all, sorry about that!
To anyone who actually reads through all this, Thank You! To everyone else, sorry about the sparse pictures and all the annoying scrolling to get to the next post.

Jared.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

edocdog said:


> I think the tires are suppose to be a few inches from the front and not the front end of the car.
> 
> It looks like you would need 4 to 6 ft of room to work on the front end, but either way should make it easier to work on things.


You're right, the tires should be 1-2 inches from the end...:thumbup:
Yes, I need a bigger garage . The ramps as is can be moved around by one person when fully assembled and there is a roller option on the Kwik Lift website so you could move the whole structure with the car around for $300.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Stopping point. Thought I had the lifters there but they must have been in storage. Next weekend...


So, did you put that dirty oil filter flange in to see if anybody was watching 
Make it look as good as the rest of your treasure you got there. Looking awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Drove it for the first time in 4 years! 

Now its back to the garage to save for another motor since current has rod knockin and needs a paint job


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Picked up a CF hood and a bumper. Then I got excited to work on it and the weather got cold...


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> So, did you put that dirty oil filter flange in to see if anybody was watching
> Make it look as good as the rest of your treasure you got there. Looking awesome! :


I know man, haha. I am waiting for Schimmel to get back to me w their next shipment of billet oil filter housings. I was supposed to have one when I picked up the motor but they were out. That's not stopping me from finishing the build.  found all the chains and gotta swing by my storage unit after work for the lifters. Motor finished assembly this weekend possibly.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Today, I learned what the Original Owners license plate means: Motorsport - Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters (DTM) [Previously was Deutsche Tourenwagen Meisterschaft up until 1996]
I'm new to all this and never would have guessed that, LOL…but I like it though.
I also learned that my car actually was shipped to Europe for 2 years and has been on the Autobahn and Toured various countries. Not bragging, just thought is was cool to learn that bit of history about the car.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks good man.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Stopping point. Thought I had the lifters there but they must have been in storage. Next weekend...


Lol that happened to me and some polyurethane bushings until i found them hiding at the bottom of a box that i overlooked several times.

My buddy is slowly collecting parts to build up my 02a.

Quaife lsd
tdi 5th
3.9 final drive
02j shift box
bearings and synchros


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Lost Wedding Ring*

What I did was drop my wedding ring into my Corrado...I was wrapping up the front end last night at about 9:45pm and was finishing the last headlight when...my wedding ring fell off into the engine compartment abyss . It was below 30F last night and my fingers were cold, so my wedding ring became loose enough to slip off 

I heard a "clinck, click" then silence. I was hoping to hear it hit the floor but I didn't. So I looked where it fell and thought for sure it fell through to the floor. Spent all kinds of time looking all over the place for it. Then felt as much as I could under the car with my hands. So I decided to take the bumper back off, of which I had just put back on. Anyway, pulled the bumper back a bit and there it was...stuck in between the bumper and body structure.

I buttoned everything back up and called it a day. Slept good knowing I didn't have to tell my bride that the VW ate my wedding ring.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

JDCorrado said:


> What I did was drop my wedding ring into my Corrado...I was wrapping up the front end last night at about 9:45pm and was finishing the last headlight when...my wedding ring fell off into the engine compartment abyss . It was below 30F last night and my fingers were cold, so my wedding ring became loose enough to slip off
> 
> I heard a "clinck, click" then silence. I was hoping to hear it hit the floor but I didn't. So I looked where it fell and thought for sure it fell through to the floor. Spent all kinds of time looking all over the place for it. Then felt as much as I could under the car with my hands. So I decided to take the bumper back off, of which I had just put back on. Anyway, pulled the bumper back a bit and there it was...stuck in between the bumper and body structure.
> 
> I buttoned everything back up and called it a day. *Slept good knowing I didn't have to tell my bride that the VW ate my wedding ring. *


Thats funny, If I told mine a vw ate my ring it would probably be ok..But if I told her the Corrado did it, All hell would break loose!!! 
I was joking last night how I found the formula of getting divorced whenever I wanted... Just come to the house in another Corrado and tell the wife, "look honey, I bought another one!!!" :laugh:


----------



## GOfastBOY512 (Mar 27, 2014)

Today i started to rebuild my G60 supercharger which has not been serviced or run in 6 years. Fun times ahead.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

xtremevdub said:


> ... I found the formula of getting divorced whenever I wanted... Just come to the house in another Corrado and tell the wife, "look honey, I bought another one


...for *YOU* :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

sdezego said:


> ...for *YOU* :laugh:


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

JDCorrado said:


> What I did was drop my wedding ring into my Corrado...I was wrapping up the front end last night at about 9:45pm and was finishing the last headlight when...my wedding ring fell off into the engine compartment abyss . It was below 30F last night and my fingers were cold, so my wedding ring became loose enough to slip off
> 
> I heard a "clinck, click" then silence. I was hoping to hear it hit the floor but I didn't. So I looked where it fell and thought for sure it fell through to the floor. Spent all kinds of time looking all over the place for it. Then felt as much as I could under the car with my hands. So I decided to take the bumper back off, of which I had just put back on. Anyway, pulled the bumper back a bit and there it was...stuck in between the bumper and body structure.
> 
> I buttoned everything back up and called it a day. Slept good knowing I didn't have to tell my bride that the VW ate my wedding ring.


This same thing happened to me except it was on her Cabby. I actually did not notice it until everything was put back together and I was washing my hands. Zero care was given because it was a cheap ring anyways and we both knew it was bound to happen.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, if I lost my platinum ring I would be going with an O-ring replacement cuz I need cash for parts, is non conductive and won't scratch the paint. Lots of pluses.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Got home from work today. UPS dropped off my new AEM wideband 02 setup. Installed it in 20minutes. 
Works great. It was a birthday present from my wife.
:beer::beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> Got home from work today. UPS dropped off my new AEM wideband 02 setup. Installed it in 20minutes.
> Works great. It was a birthday present from my wife.
> :beer::beer:


Happy beer day!!!!

I bought some DEI Titanium exhaust wrap... 










My uncovered header is making everything crazy hot at idle.. But I really got it to do my down pipe next week


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Finally found a 191614302 or Brake Fluid reservoir cap for an ABS car on fleabay. Thanks to HALE VW web store for $39.95 & shipped for free.










If your in need of one they show up on:

Volkswagen (VW) Jetta 1989, 1990, 1991, 1992 
Volkswagen (VW) Passat 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994 
Volkswagen (VW) Passat 2.0L 1990 
Volkswagen (VW) Passat syncro 1991, 1992, 1993


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

petethepug said:


> Finally found a 191614302 or Brake Fluid reservoir cap for an ABS car on fleabay. Thanks to HALE VW web store for $39.95 & shipped for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldnt find that on the classifieds??? I had one that I would have given it to your for free. :sly:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

All in on that one. I call. Post those links.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Threw my wheel on my Corrado. 

Looks and Feels great!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

petethepug said:


> All in on that one. I call. Post those links.


Was that for me? I am going to my warehouse tomorrow. text me at 954-864-1811 to remind me and I will look for it for you.. I will be drinking beers so I know I am gonna forget to look with out some type of reminder. :beer:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Accepted these things


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice! I use the Gold heat shielding to. It looks great in the engine compartment. 








Fluidamper? someone is going to be driving fast.
:beer::beer:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

It'll go fast some times.  

You got all kinds of colors going on in there. Function!!!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't do anything to my Corrado.... but finally picked up the pieces I will need for the summer. Vr6 fenders, non-abs swap, vr6 wiper linkage.










Pretty happy I was finally able to source the wider fenders. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I fooled a bunch of people thinking that they were gonna score Black bumper lights!!! 
Happy april fools day.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Drove it after adjusting the height and washing it.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

blackslcchild said:


> Drove it after adjusting the height and washing it.


Looks just about right :thumbup:


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

BROUGHT IT BACK TO LIFE!!!!! Found out the ignition switch wasn't the problem. Had my alternator tested and replaced with a good one...started up! Now Im moving on to the other corrado getting it ready for some Auto-crossing!


----------



## Vr6pence (Nov 23, 2013)

Changed the poly ribbed belt and tensioner assembly and cleaned the throttle body. I just love this car!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Put these yellow bulb covers on.
Eeeeh, they look ok.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Finally changed the clutch master and slave cylinders! It shifts like a totally different car, I guess I didn't realize how bad they were until I changed them. Also decided to be finished with hibernation and drove it back to my apartment instead of taking the bus!
It was embarrassingly filthy though... I vacuumed out the interior and I gained an immense respect for people who clean cars for a living, the POs were quite messy, and there is so much dirt in there I don't think I'll ever get it totally clean.








Also threw some clear turns on the other Corrado thanks to Torsten!








And the two together.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I spotted a Green Corrado driven by a 70-ish year old guy who looked like Waldorf from the Muppets near my home. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statler_and_Waldorf
I was going to take mine out for the 1st Spring drive but it was raining...


----------



## chopper_dave (Mar 27, 2012)

Replaced hood cable and horns, installed new battery


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

Drove mine for the first time since purchase! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

*Put freshly powdered coated bbs wheels on*


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

Replacing the fuel injectors, finally decided to install the Schrick VGI that I've been sitting on and getting some Continentals mounted, no pictures of the work, but here's a few when I pulled it out of storage recently.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

^ ^ crookedarm where've you been all my life while I was trying to find a decent picture of a silver Rado with French E-codes and fogs?? Mine's a Diamond, but that's close enough for me to compare 

I installed a mini 1080P quality dash cam in the Corrado today to keep it safe, it was only $90 on E-bay and the quality seems just fine!








Its totally upside down in that Amazon picture, but you get the idea. It isn't visible at all from the drivers' seat in my car because its behind the rearview, which I see as a plus.





 
I don't know if its the ****ty computers at work or if Youtube doesn't let me upload in full HD, but I can only view it in 360P, the original 1080P is MUCH clearer.
EDIT: It was the computers... I have to change the setting to HD when I click the video, but it does work in HD on this computer so its good. The other one only gave me the option for 360P.


























Crappy pictures of the camera installed, the sun was working against me, I can try to take some better ones tomorrow if anyone wants (JamesS).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

OEM french spec caps on new OEM headlights with clear late spec fogs and diamond silver for comparison:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

jaweber said:


> ^ ^ crookedarm where've you been all my life while I was trying to find a decent picture of a silver Rado with French E-codes and fogs?? Mine's a Diamond, but that's close enough for me to compare
> 
> I installed a mini 1080P quality dash cam in the Corrado today to keep it safe, it was only $90 on E-bay and the quality seems just fine! I'll edit and post videos of my test run if they ever finish uploading to Youtube... 107 mins remaining .


A dashcam is on my list to do.... any pics of the install?


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

G60ING said:


> OEM french spec caps on new OEM headlights with clear late spec fogs and diamond silver for comparison.


Thanks G60ING, I actually already have a picture of your car as one of the desktop wallpapers on my computer :laugh:



JamesS said:


> A dashcam is on my list to do.... any pics of the install?


I have some crappy cell phone pictures, I'll see if I can find a cord to upload them here at work, otherwise I'll do it tonight. I ended up doing away with the power-outlet-cigarette-lighter-plug thing and modified it to an add-a-fuse to keep all wires out of sight.
EDIT: I put the pictures in the original post, I don't have any of the wiring though, and they're pretty garbagy. It isn't really noticeable in the car at all, its behind the rearview mirror when you're inside, and it blends very well into the black of the rearview from the outside. They only time I can really see it is at night when I park under a streetlamp the light shines straight down so it illuminates the camera and not the rearview mirror; but its removable from the base so I just disconnect it and put it in the glovebox so my car doesn't get broken into.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

Looking good man!:thumbup::thumbup:



G60ING said:


> OEM french spec caps on new OEM headlights with clear late spec fogs and diamond silver for comparison:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

jaweber said:


> ^ ^ crookedarm where've you been all my life while I was trying to find a decent picture of a silver Rado with French E-codes and fogs?? Mine's a Diamond, but that's close enough for me to compare
> 
> I installed a mini 1080P quality dash cam in the Corrado today to keep it safe, it was only $90 on E-bay and the quality seems just fine!
> 
> ...


Gotta have one of those. We're having issues with school buses running red lights. One of the last full size buses that charged a red light allowed it to catch air on the front axle while the driver was smiling like the thieves that took the Ferrarri for a joy ride in Ferris Bueller's Day off. The bus hit a crown in the intersection as it crossed. The long wheel base made the crown work like a jump. If this was in my car I'd have a viral video and the dude would be in jail.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Gotta have one of those. We're having issues with school buses running red lights. One of the last full size buses that charged a red light allowed it to catch air on the front axle while the driver was smiling like the thieves that took the Ferrarri for a joy ride in Ferris Bueller's Day off. The bus hit a crown in the intersection as it crossed. The long wheel base made the crown work like a jump. If this was in my car I'd have a viral video and the dude would be in jail.


Pete, I actually remember hearing about something like that not too long ago. If I had a big old tandem axle Crown School Bus I'd probably be driving like crazy too, those things are awesome! I got the camera because I spend too much of my time watching Russian dash cam crash compilations on Youtube and I got it into my head that I need one


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

*new rotors*

I recently just installed new slotted and drilled rotors on all corners of course new brake pads took apart and reconditioned the calipers last month I reupholstered the rear tan leather seats I also got my AC working again I replaced my broken 93+ bazel with a G60 one fitted the voltage and oil pressure gauges in the pocket area the only remedy I had for the hivac controls was to put it behind the dash and use the G60 controls as a faceplate so whenever I have to turn AC on I have to remove faceplate however it gets hot in summer here so I just leave AC on the basel looks clean as my old one broke into pieces


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

1st drive of the Spring this morning. 
Seems to want to stall out sometimes when I get to a light. It actually stalled once during the 17 mile journey but started right back up and idled OK when I parked it. Maybe its still getting used to the new fuel filter. No issues when in motion and no leaks. :thumb up:
EDIT: The afternoon drive had no signs of stalling issues at the stops. So the winter cobwebs appear to be cleaned out and I'm hoping for a great 1st Summer with this Corrado.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

JDCorrado said:


> 1st drive of the Spring this morning.
> Seems to want to stall out sometimes when I get to a light. It actually stalled once during the 17 mile journey but started right back up and idled OK when I parked it. Maybe its still getting used to the new fuel filter. No issues when in motion and no leaks. :thumbup:


i love reading stories of corrado out driving! makes me want mine done right now. someday


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Drove it on a 250 mile journey! No problems at all 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Gave it a good washing and a waxing  It was seriously dirty too...


----------



## CanadianRado (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm... I bought my car a parts car... Happy about the purchase!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Who said g60 e codes didn't look good?

I love them and thinking of keeping them.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


> I love them and thinking of keeping them.


If you decide not to keep them... donations are ALWAYS welcome :laugh:


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Drove mine at 55mph for the first time in 4 years. Heck, drove it for more than a 2 min. around the block since 2010:thumbup:                2.0 20v on ms is doing great! only 1,447 miles until I can tune it under wot:wave:


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

Saturday morning I got this in place


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!!^^^


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

replaced the hood foam


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Cleaned it. Drove it 160 miles. Cleaned it again. Covered and parked it for another three months probably. I'm slowly losing the joy of Corrado ownership and I really don't know why. The plus side is that the A/C blows ice cold after almost a year of hibernating, everything works and the car runs flawlessly.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

That's terrible man. She's gorgeous. Very nice work if you're the one that put in all that time !


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Pulled engine from the G60 and donor car. Started on rust repair. 

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


Here is what happens when wrong moon roof is installed
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Torsten said:


> replaced the hood foam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

vwscream said:


> Torsten said:
> 
> 
> > replaced the hood foam
> ...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I thought winter was supposed to be over by now!! When will it end?? :banghead:


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> That's terrible man. She's gorgeous. Very nice work if you're the one that put in all that time !


Thanks! It's been a labor of love between all three owners of this one. It may be time to pass the tourch though.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

vwscream said:


> Torsten said:
> 
> 
> > replaced the hood foam
> ...


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Spare set of foam  I'm Jealous. I got halfway through the process of taking off the foam, scraping it down as smooth as I could, then the GOO OFF started...but it was not working too well so I gave up.

Also, is HIOFFICER the same guy that had the photo of the flat gray Corrado where he is spray painting behind it. I couldn't find the pic, but that Corrado was flat gray and the one above is darker gloss gray color????
Anyway, the Flat Gray car looked pretty awesome also, i believe it had white wheels and the plate said "hiofficer".
JD


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Threw my e-code harness.











Mad props to James153 and his company for a well done harness.
www.RayneAutomotive.co.uk

facebook.com/rayneautomotivesolutions


Thanks Brandon for giving me pointers. 

I'm about to swap out the brembo brake pads (I don't think they make a good combo with the 3d ebc rotors)
For these


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

No flat grey Corrado for me. My screen name is from a motorcycle license plate I used to have.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*The Rest of the Story???*



hiofficer said:


> Cleaned it. Drove it 160 miles. Cleaned it again. Covered and parked it for another three months probably. I'm slowly losing the joy of Corrado ownership and I really don't know why. The plus side is that the A/C blows ice cold after almost a year of hibernating, everything works and the car runs flawlessly.


Understandable about a bit of lost interest, You've owned a Corrado almost all your driving age life, since '95. I was trying to find that Flat Gray pic that had the hiofficer plate and ran across your post #3 in this Thread:
http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...you-got-found-it-and-how-much-you-paid-for-it!!!

I can't believe you had a brand new one when you were 16  And that was your second one!
Looks like you've kept this last one in great shape :thumbup:
So back to your old post...you were 16, going crazy with your G60 then... ????WHAT HAPPENED??? Good thing you walked away from that one.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> Understandable about a bit of lost interest, You've owned a Corrado almost all your driving age life, since '95. I was trying to find that Flat Gray pic that had the hiofficer plate and ran across your post #3 in this Thread:
> http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...you-got-found-it-and-how-much-you-paid-for-it!!!
> 
> I can't believe you had a brand new one when you were 16  And that was your second one!
> ...


Youthful ignorance on that one. 120mph into an object that was travelling 65mph. Everybody walked away and I grew up real fast. Man that post was a blast from the past!


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

JDCorrado said:


> Spare set of foam  I'm Jealous. I got halfway through the process of taking off the foam, scraping it down as smooth as I could, then the GOO OFF started...but it was not working too well so I gave up.
> 
> Also, is HIOFFICER the same guy that had the photo of the flat gray Corrado where he is spray painting behind it. I couldn't find the pic, but that Corrado was flat gray and the one above is darker gloss gray color????
> Anyway, the Flat Gray car looked pretty awesome also, i believe it had white wheels and the plate said "hiofficer".
> JD


That's because that goo stuff sucks. Use 3M adhesive remover. Flip the hood upside down and soak it for 30 minutes, then wipe.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, thats right. the foam itself was easy to remove but the goo was still on the hood so i used adhesive remover and it worked very well
but no need to filp the hood upside down the stuff is very thick and can be used with a towel to bring it on the surface


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Painted the spoonfed extended spoiler. 










& the bay in 3 coats of bmp. Wet sanding on Saturday after a cars and coffee meet and then doing 3 or 4 coats of clear.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Started degreasing the lump


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha!
Victory is mine!










Oh and I received my low temp switch.
(Switching)
Thanks fourseason tuning for not backing up the warranty you were suppose to honor.


F that company


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice badge. New ???

sent by s2+


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

It's mint.

I love it.


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

:screwy:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Washed.


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

Today I made this diy press tool to change the rear bushings on my vr, I think my StrongHand c clamp will press them in just nice using this setup

came out pretty nice I think


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Finished the bay and unmasked everything. 





































Wednesday parts will start going in. A lot of parts getting sent out though for powdercoating. Gotta keep the muck out. There will be no eyesores in here.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^Super Clean 

After a long winter, today I changed the oil of my 6.0HP power washer; Pulled the chord for the first time this year and she started. Likely a lot of washes coming up for the Corrado this Summer as she's driving good so far. The main issue is that MI roads have so many potholes it's hard finding a nice patch to cruise around on. :sly:

My son and I did a few roll-ups a couple days ago (from 40 to 70mph). A muscle car had rolled up along side us and wanted us to show them what we had. Then they showed us what they had, it was cool; nothing crazy though. My son was grinning from ear to ear. 

EDIT: April 23 - Broke 46,000 miles today


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Replaced the heater foam. Swapped out evaporator. PO cut the ports and I want to get AC going in the C.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^For reference, where did you get that foam from?
It is definitely thick enough and looks soft so it should work well.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The new foam will allow you to freeze on the hottest days.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

G60ING said:


> The new foam will allow you to freeze on the hottest days.


HAHA, I am planning on it. 

Those were poor photos but I was tired and had a mess on my hands.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I washed it and cleaned what must've been twenty-four years of grime from under the windshield trim, that was some nasty ****! Also tore out the awful hood foam because I was so sick of looking at it; and ripped out some ancient alarm wiring.
Then the UPS man stopped by with the grill spoiler I got on the cheap that I plan to refinish for my other Corrado, a little test-fit on this one can't hurt...









We also did a brake job on my roommate's Crapalier so he can trade it in for something decent... I think it's much more stylish with the wheels this way!


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

Started her today after 3 years. Feels good.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds good man^^^


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Received a used NLA FCM 8 to 10 pin FCM wire harness adapter :thumbup:
These were the small jumper harnesses that VW had used during the heater core recall when they were swapping out the FCM at the same time. Earlier VR6 models had 8pin FCM connectors, but the upgraded FCM had a 10 pin...JD


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I have that also^^^
Metal heater recall installed by dealer.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I tested 3 TB with another car and figured out that I have 2 bad ones, hence my idle is weird. Wednesday I should get another one. 
I also made 2 prototype wiper arms and ran some initial test to see if I can finally fix that Corrado problem, both in function and in form.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Took it to Volkswagen Headquarters this past weekend to show it off and somebody snapped this pic that I found on Facebook.


----------



## dsvictorious (Feb 20, 2011)

*New stereo install*

Installed a GPS/DVD/CD Flip up screen and 200W amp and 3 10" subs!! It's been awhile but install was professional and no wires seen! Took 5 hrs though should of been faster but I haven't did this in the past 6 years! Lol


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I opened my passenger door from the outside with the handle for the first time since I bought the car!! I also lubed both sides so they open nice and smoothly


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Mr. Miyagi'd it...Wax on; Wax Off.









The Kwik-Lift is in parking mode now; I can get under the car for a look anytime I want.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

I gassed it up for the crosshaul cruise tomorrow. eace:


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Well, at least last Saturday - entered the North East Oklahoma RallyCross. It actually would have been faster with the old supercharged engine, but it's still fun:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Took it for a long drive and hit a couple skateparks.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*June '92 Mfg. Build Date B-Day Presents (22 yr. old):*

*Koni yellow sport rear shocks*  (Koni 25% off sale)
Now the rear shocks will match the front; were blown Boge shocks...bouncy since I bought it last Sept.

Set-Up Summary:
Front: Koni Yellow Sport with Neuspeed Sport springs, Neuspeed upper bar and Autotech 25mm Sway Bar
Rear: Koni Yellow Sport with Neuspeed Sport springs, Autotech upper bar and Autotech 28mm Sway Bar
Wheels: TSW Imola's with Yokohama S-Drives 215/40-17

Also ordered some refresh parts from Autotech, but shipping was $26 
10-540-229 28mm Rear Swaybar Bushings
10-440-325 25mm Inner Front Swaybar Bushings
10-435-102 STEERING RACK BUSHING, A2/A3 POWER
10-535-011K REAR SHOCKTOWER BUSHINGS


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> :laugh:


There's a guy who likes G-laders more than me 
Good job James


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

You're disgusting James. That engine is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Put my rear recaros and door cards in. Any tips on how to update the front cards in my 92


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Finally cleaned it up and threw on the badgeless...French headlights go on this weekend.


_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

yanked out this crap

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

And this










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

Cleaned up this mess, thanks to some scumfvcks and a BB gun. They also plinked the wife's Outback. Fortunately, I had a parts car a while back and kept a complete hatch, which is Tornado Red.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

New ball joints. Should get rid of the self-steering effects. I hope.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I got to the point where I could start working on my corrado again in my new home. Moving sucks!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the calipers with brand new ones.
I've been having this strange issue where the front end has a mild "scratching" sound as I cruise around. Kinda like the brakes were dragging but I'm still having it. No leaks.
It all started when I swapped in the new brake pads( ebc ceramic) and new ebc rotors (slotted). I'm super annoyed.
I'm going to swap the lines with ss and probably swap the master and slave even though they are not leaking......


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^2 above^^^G60ING, that garage is looking awesome

I finished the Koni Yellow shock install yesterday, the old Boge reds in the back were shot since I bought the car in Sept.
No more bounciness, just a tight-to-the road feel in mid-shock adjustment setting. Huge difference as you could imagine...better than I thought it would feel.
This was my first time replacing shocks :thumbup:


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

Well today I again tried to locate what is causing my radiator fans to kick on (HIGH speed) and off repeatedly shortly after starting the engine. Ive replaced the fan control module, aux fan switch, brown and blue sensors on the t-housing, (thermostat and aux water pump for other reasons recently too). 

PLEASE....anyone else know what gremlin might be lurking in my Corrado?????...:banghead::banghead:

Any common areas where there might be a short. All the wiring from the fan motor to the sensors etc seemed to look ok....and didn't cause anything to occur when you move them.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Finally pulled this dirty b**** out after stripping out the recessed lower bolt on the left bracket on Friday. I've been trying everything I can think of to get it out since then. I gave up today and cut my belt and turned it into a pulley-wrench instead and got it out that way. Now that the grenade is diffused I can replace the water pump tomorrow after the AC compressor bolts marinade in PB blaster over night; and then bypass this sucker until I can afford to send it to BBM for a proper rebuild. It's not like I'll miss the boost I never had :banghead:









I'm so sick of my car sitting on the street like this day after day!









Can anyone say just in the knick of time??


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

jaweber said:


> Finally pulled this dirty b**** out after stripping out the recessed lower bolt on the left bracket on Friday. I've been trying everything I can think of to get it out since then. I gave up today and cut my belt and turned it into a pulley-wrench instead and got it out that way. Now that the grenade is diffused I can replace the water pump tomorrow after the AC compressor bolts marinade in PB blaster over night; and then bypass this sucker until I can afford to send it to BBM for a proper rebuild. It's not like I'll miss the boost I never had :banghead:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TKb9A-dy510/U3Lc5oAABqI/AAAAAAAAAqc/4qFsjvcxvKs/w1209-h907-no/051304_2031%255B00%255D.jpg[/IM
> 
> I'm so sick of my car sitting on the street like this day after day!
> ...


Go buy a lottery ticket, I don't think there are any pics of g60 belts still in once piece and in worse condition.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

justinsvr6 said:


> Well today I again tried to locate what is causing my radiator fans to kick on (HIGH speed) and off repeatedly shortly after starting the engine. Ive replaced the fan control module, aux fan switch, brown and blue sensors on the t-housing, (thermostat and aux water pump for other reasons recently too).
> 
> PLEASE....anyone else know what gremlin might be lurking in my Corrado?????...:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Any common areas where there might be a short. All the wiring from the fan motor to the sensors etc seemed to look ok....and didn't cause anything to occur when you move them.


Hey man, check the wires that might of been pinched by the battery. Also, check the wires from the fan control module.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped my starter. Yay! No more sticky starter on hot days. 
(What a freaking difference the starter makes) 

Found a wire that was stripped previously and I insulated it. 

Anyone know where I can get a new or super mint reservoir tank with cap?


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

blackslcchild said:


> Swapped my starter. Yay! No more sticky starter on hot days.
> (What a freaking difference the starter makes)
> 
> Found a wire that was stripped previously and I insulated it.
> ...


Update your personal. what car you have maybe ?=) 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Corrado--VR6_12v/Engine/Cooling/ES261796/


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

1992 slc vr6 Corrado.


----------



## henks044 (Apr 30, 2014)

A passat sunroof swap:

IMG_6627 by henks044, on Flickr

…And a bit of shooting 8)

IMG_6612 by henks044, on Flickr


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Got new summer tires installed on the SSR's: Hankook Ventus R-S3's. They feel pretty sticky just driving home from the tire shop. We'll see how it goes auto-x'ing this summer.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Decided I wasn't going to sell it and bought another 24v motor and brake booster.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Henks044, that's one guuuuud looking corrado. Don't ever get rid of it.


----------



## Octavius (Aug 23, 2013)

Not today - but very recently installed this bad boy, it felt momentous.

Many thanks to Luis Amoa ([email protected]) who did all the work you see here.
Big ups to spoonfed tuning for the faces themselves.


----------



## henks044 (Apr 30, 2014)

blackslcchild said:


> Henks044, that's one guuuuud looking corrado. Don't ever get rid of it.


Thanks ! I love the car and plan on keeping it the rest of my life


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Finally reassembled it after a month long water pump change!! So many unexpected issues; but could I really expect anything less from a 24 y/o WI native Corrado?? Next step front bumper land and a wash! Then to save up for a G Lader rebuild....


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the coolant reservoir.
(Finally)


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Drove home after a nearly issue free weekend of driving around. If I can just save up enough for a new battery my car should be considered reliable now! Then halfway home a giant storm loomed ahead of me; saying "time to close the sunroof" The sunroof closed about halfway before the inner cover separated from the roof itself and got jammed between the sunroof and the opening. I rolled down my window and kinda wedged it closed at 75 MPH and then my window broke...  apparently I was going too fast for the window to roll up straight because it went up pulling out and left a gap at the seal (I thought my regulator clip snapped and I was pissed). So with the hatches not-so-battened I entered the storm (keeping in mind that I had run out of time to rotate my baldish front tires to the back) and was immediately blind because of the terrible Corrado wipers and unable to steer because I was hydroplaning so badly. I spent five minutes swearing under my breath hoping I wouldn't go under the semi next to me or be rearended by the one behind me when he failed to see my ****ty Corrado brake lamps. I got home fine in the end, and I plan to rotate those tires ASAP and buy a set of "xtremevdub"'s miracle wiper arms as soon as he can put together a group buy. I got out and looked at my window and just popped it back into place easy as can be, and fiddled with the sunroof for five minutes and after an almighty tug towards the windshield it seems to be fine; I swear the Corrado just likes to f with me!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Stripped it for parts.

Luckily it was just two bolts.
:laugh:
But now I have to buy more parts for it.
:banghead:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday I washed it and Rain-Xed the windshield, and today I rotated my tires and did my back-breaking best to scrub some of the brake dust build up from my wheels; every time I wash it I try and fail, its been bugging me since I bought this car.

















The result of an entire bottle of Simple Green and several hours of work.









The day I brought her home, just for a fun comparison.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yikes, thats pretty bad brake dust! 

Time for new pads and some spraypaint to clean them up even better


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

1broknrado said:


> Yikes, thats pretty bad brake dust!
> 
> Time for new pads and some spraypaint to clean them up even better


The dust is caked on from the PO running their pads down to nothing, when I got the car I had to tow it because there were no brakes left. My wheels are already painted and its chipping off like crazy, the metal underneath looks better anyway, I'm considering trying to chip it all off.


----------



## RBos (Sep 12, 2012)

Today:

Copot o-rings needed replacing. Had a bit of oil residue leaking past. 
I needed to re-install my radio and clean up the wiring. 
And, adjust headlight housings. Cutoff for low beam was way out of adjustment. (After factory housings).


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Got my set of AC lines, now need to send them off to get the rubber hoses replaced.
Installed a Mk3 keyless entry module.
Found 2 coolant leaks .


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I race it at the 2014 Bug Run today.
12.40 @ 115mph 27psi


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

Started it for the first time in 3 years. Freshly rebuilt PG engine:thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Drove it for 8 miles yesterday. First time in 5 years!!!!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Took apart the front clip, replaced AC compressor, coolant flanges, crack pipe, thermostat housing, thermostat, fan switch, coil, and miscellaneous other bits to eliminate leaks. 

Was very surprised the main hose was holding on to the thermostat housing at all! Looks like it had been previously broken, and rigged in place - barely. 
It was leaking pretty good from this spot.


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

Got the white one running and out of storage a few days ago. The red one is my daily driver, took this rainy pic today


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

no pics as I'm at work, and technically cheating because this wasn't today... but I'm still thuper excited, 3 days ago drove it out of my parents' garage where it had sat in pieces for the past 7 years and parked it in my own garage.

Since owning that car I've been through more women, jobs, and living situations than I care to admit. Feels good to bang through the gears again


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Found a leak in the ac system. The high ac hose is leaking. Going to replace it but I can't find it anywhere. (From the compressor towards the driver side up)


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh you know... Getting it ready for a fresh paint job after 10 years.









And my buddy at work who is a giant help


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh you know... Getting it ready for a fresh paint job after 10 years.









And my buddy at work who is a giant help


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Vast improvement! 

My car looks much like yours haha. I need to get a paint job after uhhhh 8 years or so!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

blackslcchild said:


> Found a leak in the ac system. The high ac hose is leaking. Going to replace it but I can't find it anywhere. (From the compressor towards the driver side up)


If the RUBBER part of the hose is leaking you can get the hose rebuilt. Google up Arizona Mobile Air.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

theprf said:


> If the RUBBER part of the hose is leaking you can get the hose rebuilt. Google up Arizona Mobile Air.


 Will do!
I figured I would need that whole hose rebuilt since its a "clamp" style hose. 

Freaking corrado! I love you.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Got it all buttoned up and ready for MAVWC Volks Fest tomorrow morning and Scooter's GTG in the evening!! I've been super excited ever since I missed it last year.


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

jaweber said:


> Got it all buttoned up and ready for MAVWC Volks Fest tomorrow morning and Scooter's GTG in the evening!! I've been super excited ever since I missed it last year.


Sweet! Looks good dude! I'm headed to scooters tomorrow( first time) with a buddy, love to see some fresh rados out there.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Had my fenders rolled for a new set of wheels I'm picking up today. 











Overall great work, other than josh clowning and bagging on my paint lol. 
Full color change in the next couple months (hopefully) or year?.


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

blackslcchild said:


> Had my fenders rolled for a new set of wheels I'm picking up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full color changes are a TON of work (if they're done right) and super expensive. Ive been in the auto body trade for 7-8 years and I'm giving my g60 a fresh coat of t-red. Even though I would absolutely love to do alpine white, it's just a crazy amount of work. I try to talk anyone out of them. You also would lose all of your factory door jamb stickers. The only benefit Is that you have a black car and could leave the engine bay alone. Now you could spruce up the black with a nice pearl or somthing! Just my 2 cents from being in the trade! Car looks great btw, in for a pic with the new wheels!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill definitely take you're advise in consideration.

Black is still my favorite!


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Diff is installed and I guess I didn't tell Schimmel I wanted it painted while it was apart cuz it came back like this. 



















Media blasting the Trans for black por15. Been at it for hrs though. Lots of dust and the gun keeps clogging. 












Loaded up my other car to do work this weekend.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

Removed the dash and most of the interior.









Trying to track down a few electrical problems as well as remove all the garbage left over from the PO's aftermarket alarm. I also need to replace the blower motor, fix the rotted blend doors, and tear out the Aktiv system for starters.


Shhhhhh. Be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting gwemwins.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Got tired of leaking oil, antifreeze, power steering fluid, freon, and anything else found under the hood...

New used engine & resealed 02A...

Now just need one more day to get it put back together...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Just stole another part off of it. I swiped a rear caliper to replace the one on the Passat.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

Removed ALL of the Aktiv system down to the last wire. Still even had all the OEM Nokias. Ran new 18 ga OFC wire to some Sony 5 1/4's up front and Blaupunkt 4x6's in the rear. Head unit is an OEM Deluxe unit with auxiliary input. Obviously not the most high budget or best sounding system, but I'm no audiophile (atleast in the Corrado, it makes too many other good noises to care). First time I've ever had music since I've owned the car. The only real problem is the potentiometers that control the fade/balance and bass/treble are a little janky. It's not really a big deal though since I want to get an RMT200 anyway.


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

Tracked down coolant leak. Hose leading to valve cover is cracked just behind the hose clamp. I didn't finish removing it entirely though.. Gave up because I was being harassed by a swarm of yellow flies  So hopefully I'll get it out tomorrow and find a replacement


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

nomad1721 said:


> Removed ALL of the Aktiv system down to the last wire. Still even had all the OEM Nokias. Ran new 18 ga OFC wire to some Sony 5 1/4's up front and Blaupunkt 4x6's in the rear. Head unit is an OEM Deluxe unit with auxiliary input. Obviously not the most high budget or best sounding system, but I'm no audiophile (atleast in the Corrado, it makes too many other good noises to care). First time I've ever had music since I've owned the car. The only real problem is the potentiometers that control the fade/balance and bass/treble are a little janky. It's not really a big deal though since I want to get an RMT200 anyway.



Is there any way to install speakers or/and a head unit without doing this? I'm in the some boat...my 88 gti and my corrado both have aktiv system and are in serious néed of fresh sounds.... Corrado hasn't had any since I've owned it either.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Trans painted. Engine installed. Photos whored.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

AWESOME_G60 said:


> Is there any way to install speakers or/and a head unit without doing this? I'm in the some boat...my 88 gti and my corrado both have aktiv system and are in serious néed of fresh sounds.... Corrado hasn't had any since I've owned it either.


Here's an old but good guide on the Aktiv System - Jays Aktiv Audiophiles Page. A quick search on here will provide you with lots of threads on the topic as well. Basically, to run a non-Aktiv head unit or speakers you will have to do a lot of hacking to the original wiring. Honestly, I think it is easier to just tear out all the Aktiv wiring (everything connected to the RED stereo connector and run new wiring to the speakers. If you want to use an OEM head unit out of a non-Aktiv mk2/3 I'd recommend going to a junkyard and getting the (brown usually) connector and some wiring to splice into.


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

Drove to work. Contemplated the manual swap. Took pics 









Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Fixed the gawd damn tilt steering pin . was driving down to old school reunion on the weekend and had it go all loose on me


Managed to get some textured pieces finished in-time though.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Radvr6T said:


> Fixed the gawd damn tilt steering pin . was driving down to old school reunion on the weekend and had it go all loose on me


Mine fell out last week, I was driving down the road (in a completely straight line) and suddenly my steering wheel bounced up and got all loose, the rest of the way home felt like some sort of strange video game; luckily I was like half a block from my girlfriend's house.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Been meaning to paint mine too. They're and eye sore in a clean bay. You scuff them up at all or just clean and lay a coat of plastic paint down ?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*42DD catch can install*

I finally got around to installing the 42DD catch can that's been collecting duct on my work bench. 

I had to get a little creative with the install location since there isn't a whole lotta room to work with. So I came up with a simple mounting scheme and it turned out pretty nice (in my opinion). It's very solid as well.

On to the (crappy iPhone) pics!

Untitled by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

  by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

  by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

  by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

  by wayne92SLC, on Flickr

  by wayne92SLC, on Flickr


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

Catch can looks real nice and clean!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Slider388 said:


> Catch can looks real nice and clean!


Thanks!

The 42DD catch can is really overkill, but that's the way I like it! 

-Wayne


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I agree. Clean install! Functional, easy access, and looks pretty decent there.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

jaweber said:


> Mine fell out last week, I was driving down the road (in a completely straight line) and suddenly my steering wheel bounced up and got all loose, the rest of the way home felt like some sort of strange video game; luckily I was like half a block from my girlfriend's house.


Yeh it scared the crap out of me and it was an interesting drive with the wheel all the way down for 4 hour trip to the show and back. I didnt have phone service in america so i didnt get a chance to google the problem till i was back in canada

Glad it was just a pin i was ****ting



CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Been meaning to paint mine too. They're and eye sore in a clean bay. You scuff them up at all or just clean and lay a coat of plastic paint down ?



First clean the bottle well and scuff it up with sos or 600 grit paper, then:


plastic adhesion promoter and then it will stay nice and flex if it has to









topped with this and spay light coats and hold can far away for an oem texture look

EZ Liner










end result


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

I saw one on my way into Philly on the turnpike heading east at around 9 this evening. Green with pinstripes rocking that CEL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Radvr6T said:


> Yeh it scared the crap out of me and it was an interesting drive with the wheel all the way down for 4 hour trip to the show and back. I didnt have phone service in america so i didnt get a chance to google the problem till i was back in canada
> 
> Glad it was just a pin i was ****ting
> 
> ...


Great minds must think alike, I did mine in rustoleum truck bed liner a couple wks ago.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Pulled the rest of the bra out of storage for a test fit... How the hell is this thing supposed to stay on??


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

jaweber said:


> Pulled the rest of the bra out of storage for a test fit... How the hell is this thing supposed to stay on??


Wow, that's funky. I've never seen the bottom half of the rado bra.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

jaweber said:


> Pulled the rest of the bra out of storage for a test fit... How the hell is this thing supposed to stay on??


Sweet! I haven't seen one of those in a really long time. I made the VW dealer (Commonwealth VW in Santa Ana?) throw in a Corrado Bra when I bought my G60 (black on black cloth, looked just like yours) back in '91. The bottom part of yours doesn't look factory though because the factory didn't cover the headlights & grill with that mesh. It has metal "L" shaped things I can see which is how I remember mine locking around the bumper and there was something you had to shove between the headlight & the fenders and between the bumper & the little strip of the rad support. I think . I haven't put one one on 20-odd years so I might not remember correctly.


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

New wheels, lowered half inch all around


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Yes sir looking good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

JamesS said:


> Great minds must think alike, I did mine in rustoleum truck bed liner a couple wks ago.


I did mine in textured plastic paint, no adhesion promoter needed. I also stuck tape down the side before painting so I have a level window for the fluid.


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

Found some caps to fit my...err... Rotas... perfectly and installed a stud kit. Also, 20mm spacers in back and 15mm spacers up front.

Got to the last new lug nut and........ the threads weren't cut into it...lol




Fortunately I just so happened to have a m12x1.5 tap. Close call...

The Results:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Today I replaced my fuel pump and what looked to be the original fuel filter (with 186,000 miles on it). YUCK. 

Am now enjoying the challenge of making an updated fuel pump housing play nicely with an older style fuel float sensor/sender for the gauge. If it doesn't come together, I'll just take apart the old pump housing and put the new motor in the old assembly. 

Also discovered that OBD1 and OBD2 engine crank position sensors are not cross compatible.


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Danny 171 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pulled the seats to size up an extra autopower full cage we had from our Scirocco race car! Looks like some panels need to come out for it to even possibly fit


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Interior panels I assume you're referring to?


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Disconnected Battery*

OBD1 sucks when reconnecting battery power as the ECU remaps. Idle and driving OK, but when coming to a stoplight the vehicle kept stalling out for a while, seems to be OK now. When my car gets up above 5,000 rpm I hear a whoosh sound like a high pitch airflow stream being sucked into the engine...sounds pretty awesome. 
EDIT: Another 10 miles of stop and go driving the next day got the ECU honed in; all is well.


----------



## Danny 171 (Apr 20, 2014)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Interior panels I assume you're referring to?


Yep! Hopefully it fits


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Installed a TT Stage 1 G60 chip, and kicking myself for not doing 5yrs ago. Transformed the car.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

turbo20v18 said:


> Installed a TT Stage 1 G60 chip, and kicking myself for not doing 5yrs ago. Transformed the car.


I bet your car ran pretty good then being OEM. Bring on the issues and broken parts! You've popped that g60 virginity :laugh::laugh:


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> I bet your car ran pretty good then being OEM. Bring on the issues and broken parts! You've popped that g60 virginity :laugh::laugh:



I've hesitated for 5 years. My car is bone stock. This, and a TT exhaust are the only mods, and the exhaust only happened because the original fell off. I'm impressed with how smooth the engine runs now with the chip. Feels completely NA now.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally picked it up.  The insanity begins.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Clay Bar*

Used a clay bar :thumbup: for the first time and waxed. The clay bar made the paint feel silky smooth and evened out some touch up paint spots.


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

After four years sitting in my garage, finally got it back on the road. It needed a cylinder head, (cracked) and a new cam (one of the lobes flattened out). So replaced that along with the transmission cables, head gasket, belts, plugs, wires, filters etc. Driving it quickly brought a smile ear to ear. God I missed that car.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Finally got around to installing the mkIV/Polo box shifter. I went with a Dieselgeek Sigma 5 short shifter. I had a Dieselgeek short shifter on my 02M in my old 20th Anniversary Edition GTI so I knew the level of quality and precision. As expected, the throws are short and crisp. Much shorter and much less slop than the Neuspeed short shifter/Gruvenparts side-to-side reduction that I just removed.









I didn't cut the shifter down at all and the throw is still very short. I'm pretty happy with the end result.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

It was a few weeks ago, but the last time I did something to it I drove it to Cult Classic and won Best Corrado. Now it sits again waiting for new fogs and an Eibach flat bar. 


Sent from Zack Morris' Motorola


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Finally got around to installing the mkIV/Polo box shifter.


I though the Polo direct-fit parts were NLA. Where did you find yours? I have even been following UK Ebay looking for them with no luck.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

theprf said:


> I though the Polo direct-fit parts were NLA. Where did you find yours? I have even been following UK Ebay looking for them with no luck.



Brand new complete kit from Christian at European Performance Products. However, it might be out of stock as I can't find it on their site...

http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/shop/index.php

EuropeanPerformanceProducts
Item Item # Price per item Total

02M and 02J Transmission Shifter Conversion Kit xc1439 150.08 USD 150.08 USD


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Started on the exhaust before I left on my Vegas trip.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Drove it to work.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

*What did you do to your CORRADO this weekend....*

I replaced that dratted heater core after it sat in my trunk for most of a year!! While I was in there I deep cleaned every piece of the interior I could get to; I can finally sit in my Corrado for the first time and think about the dashboard and the cracks without feeling a strong desire to glove up or leave to avoid catching some strange illness. I understand that being addicted to cigarettes sucks, but DON'T smoke in the car... just don't do it! Everything that was out of normal reach was completely coated in sticky brown nicotine tar.... I also tore out all of the disintegrated foam from under there, and wrapped the wires with some Gaffer's tape... Bad plan, it definitely didn't work to stifle the rattles, but the foam really needed to go. It was falling out in almost every place. I got the satisfaction of COMPLETELY removing the damn aftermarket alarm that's been driving my mad since I bought this s***box!! :thumbup: One thing that wasn't stated enough in the writeups I've read about this job was how damn hard it is to get the hose clamps off of the heater core!! It took me and two friends like four hours to do both!









Squeezing my C into the back yard to work on it was half the challenge! Who needs a garage when you have a lawn?? 








All torn apart, the stage when I realize that there's no way that's all going back together on the same day 








Look at that spotless interior :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Tonight: Techtonics Tuning Chip, oil change, cluster light bulb changes (got some out), reinstall front lip
Yesterday: New plug wires, world of difference....no more misfires
Day Before: Wash and wax and stubby antenna
2 Days before that Rewired fusebox for the 3rd time and got all electronics working properly.

:thumbup:


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

Turned 2 pedals into 3.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

enjoyed driving her all around.

There was a very Nasty monsoon storm filled with all sorts of good stuff, completely chipped my front bumper.

I could put the whole front End of the bra?


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


> I could put the whole front End of the bra?


The full front bra looks _great_...


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

*Not very much....*

I just drove it out of the car-park and to work today, first time in approx. 3 weeks. Planning some interior work for tonight...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill post pics in a sec, it's a brand new colgan custom bra. Still has the tags


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


> Ill post pics in a sec, it's a brand new colgan custom bra. Still has the tags


Mine's a Colgan Custom too!! It's from the nineties though, and I can't get the side flaps on the bumper to stay on for the life of me!! And my girlfriend refuses to ride in the car with it attached :screwy:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^Can you tuck the sides between the wheel well cover and bumper? (unscrew the wheel well cover, tuck, rescrew)


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

JDCorrado said:


> ^^^Can you tuck the sides between the wheel well cover and bumper? (unscrew the wheel well cover, tuck, rescrew)


I thought about that, but I don't think the little felt/metal tabs are long enough to fit all the way under. The left side stays on because the left fender is rolled (poorly rolled and blue :banghead: ), but the right has ages to go before it'd reach. I put velcro on the bumper lips, and it held quite nicely until it peeled a chunk of my crappy paint up instead. By that time I was far away from the velcro (on my way to Corrado Rush) and I haven't really experimented with it since. I only really wanted it on for the trip over to Michigan anyway.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you bend the metal flaps into hooks?


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

kukamojo said:


> Turned 2 pedals into 3.


How long did it take? Did you pull the dash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Hear a loud thumping from under the hood, only on hard acceleration in 1st (who would ever do THAT :laugh. That's ALWAYS bad.
Found fresh green paint on the intake and a fresh scrape inside the hood.
Everything looked OK, all the motor mount bolts were tight... except the one on the bottom of the front motor mount. It was GONE. That will get your attention in a hurry. I can't find an M10x25 bolt anywhere so I took the one from the red Corrado's front motor mount. 
Back in business!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


> Did you bend the metal flaps into hooks?


I tried... there wasn't much for them to hook onto was the issue, they seemed too short. Actually the whole thing felt a bit too small. Does vinyl shrink???  Anyway, the hood bra fits so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Hid some plate holes.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Hammered it at the track.

The Pacific Northwest VW Drags Series Race #5 Was Saturday.
It was 96 degrees and 130degree track temps. I managed to go rounds in the heat. the track was greasy and 
the times were off by 1/2 a second for everyone. I didn't qualify well with a 12.89 run and a -.052 R/T
I nailed the first elimination run with a .100 R/T then stepped it up against #1 Berndt Arndt and #2 Devon Hilton in the final
I nailed a .014 R/T 13.06 on a 13.00 dial and dispatched Berndt in the 1/4 finals and earned the bye run into the final were I put Devon Hilton on the Trailer with a .013 R/T 

Official story from Woodburn drag strip
Volkswagen category eliminations showcased Don Fritschie and Devon Hilton in the finals. Fritschie’s ‘Cowrado’ defeated Robert Andreotti and Bernd Arndt to reach the finals, while Hilton earned a competition single first round, then defeated Jerry Caddell and Mike Morrow. In the finals, Fritschie erupted with a .013 and never looked back running a 13.517 on his 13.00 to get the win. With just one race remaining, Arndt has the point’s lead with 280, Hilton second with 230, and Caddell third with 210, tied with Fritschie.






















































I want to thank my sponsors and fellow racers, My Wife and kids, My main man JR white beard, Jerry Rynolds
And Woodburn Drag strip. 

Raced on Saturday Drove to the GTG on Sunday

















I love drag racing.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Good show sir! I gotta get my vrt 100% before I take it to the track. But I cleaned every crack and crevice today and installed my under trays after requiring my car weeks ago.

























Plate isn't mine. She's riding dirty until my satan plate comes in.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Bought door repair kit, changed oil...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Bought it some tires.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mounted my gps


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally had time to install the "Fake-Ebay-$15-Alcantara-Gear-Shifter-Sleeve", 20mins and some scissor-cutting and it fitted quite good. Realli impressed and it actually makes a huge difference.

Now I'm waiting for my upholstered Alcantara-Steering Wheel and can swap it with the one from my Mk2 and then the interior look should be acceptable for a track-tool.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

took the front end off for probably the 500th time to get all my AC hoses off and found the offending leaky crimp. going to a hydraulic place tomorrow to finalize the fix. realize that i won't actually fill the AC this year though as i need to take the heater box out and deal with the flaps inside... bout to have a kid so probably no time for that stuff for a while


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Got my neighbor to pull me home with a tow strap...*

Something let go in the transmission on my drive home from work yesterday. Shifted into third and POW. Engine revved to the limiter and I had no gears. Sounds terrible when I release the clutch. CVs are still connected (Drive Shaft Shop axles), and the the shifter feels normal--still goes into all the gears. No fluid on the ground--unlike many years ago prior to the Peloquin LSD when the final drive gear sheared the rivets off the diff and machined it's own hole in the tranny case to see daylight. 

I'm hoping it's just the clutch, but I have a feeling that's just wishful thinking. I also hope its a really big coincidence that I just did the 02J shift tower/Polo box swap a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Splurged on some $13 floor mats, color matches the side trim:









Checked out my hatch condition, looks MINT; all the sheet metal inside was clean and fresh as new :thumbup::









The fun never stops, need a new Aux Water Pump:


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

MaxM97 said:


> How long did it take? Did you pull the dash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly lost track of time. I didn't pull the dash. I did pull the steering column. I'd say between pulling it from the old car and getting into the new it probably took my slow self 8 hours ish. Got the motor and tranny in today. Looking to finish the whole swap by Wednesday. The state of affairs :


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Shipped it out to Pebble Beach for Concours week. Going to be the best week ever


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received some goods for the c.

Honestly, I'm not too stoked on the oil filter housing. For the price eeeh. 

Did a little polishing and overall it looks good.
Going to throw these on ASAP!




























I'm still waiting on some other stuff I ordered.

Hopefully zeb gets more people for the euro lip buy.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally started mine up after two years of sitting. Sounds just as evil as the day I decided to take it apart and clean things up.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Cruised Woodward in MI; the Woodward Dream Cruise (http://www.woodwarddreamcruise.com) is next weekend but looked like it already started...so many awesome cars parked and driving all along at least 2 miles of Woodward. Next week there will be cars all over a stretch of 7 to 9 miles of Woodward :thumbup:

looks like this:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Did them pipes finally.


----------



## JonV SLC (Oct 9, 2011)

*Took it out of mothballs*

After being put up since last October, last weekend I scored a nice set of polished fat5's with tires to replace my square BBS moda 15" and dragged it out of the back yard. Put a few debug miles on it last week and have been cleaning winter swill off it every night since (12 hours just today :what If you have a black car highly recommend the turtle wax black box (black wax) it took many moons off the paint but for some reason did not remove the dents.. Tomorrow will start on the fog lights into brake ducts. :beer:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Got my motivation back... but it needs some new shocks.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

A great day at PIR today for team Cowrado. I laid an Ass whooping on a bunch of new high AWHP cars with bitch switches.
Traction was an issue all day. I bumped the boost on the first run and just hazed the slicks all the way threw 3rd gear.
So I turned the boost down 3psi about 50whp and tried to keep it off the rev limiter the rest of the day.
my fastest run of the day was in the final when I ran it out the back door 12.98 @ 111mph at 23psi about 400whp

We went a few rounds while terrorizing the tree. Pushing the light all day with a .008 r/t in round 1. I backed that up in round 2 with a .004. Then to mark my territory I nailed a .001r/t in semi final. That's right. I own the tree. Them I red lighted in the final. Runner up today. I want to thank all the racers today and the sponsors a of the show. Halsey automotive repair for the silver dollar awards. Spencer's Appliances For sponsoring my Farm Truck. Thanks John


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations^^^ 


Retired the old knob.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Removed supercharger!!!!!!!!! Sold it and running stock.... for now. Turbo coming soon....


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of shift knobs....not today but might as well let some of you drool....


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Vacuuming the carpets then a wash later today...Woodward Dream Cruise this weekend.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't do the rear ss lines.........draaaag.

Went to pick up some food and oooooh myyy goodness! Such a difference, huge difference in pedal feel and breaking.
Doing the rears tomorrow.


----------



## Corzee (Mar 21, 2012)

Washed, changed oil, took it for a spin.











Gonna miss it when it goes, still for sale.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*I feel like I did something right today*

I went to the Dream Cruise and was able to park in an area filled with muscle cars. One of the families had set up one of those 10x10' tents for shade near my car. I had my hood up for show, and while I was briefly away, the wind picked that tent and blew it across my Corrado. It ended up on top of my hood. The air was pushing it down so hard that it started to crush my hood support rod. The whole curvy end of the rod somehow ended up pushing itself inside the hood's support hole...resulting in a huge dent on the outer sheet metal cracking the paint. It was difficult getting it out... What a freak accident :banghead:

When I had come back, my 12 year old son said, "Dad, you have to see this!". We both listened to the guy who was with his family say that he was sorry and felt really bad and it seemed like he was going to ask what he could do to pay me back. So what was I to do? This was supposed to be a fun day for everyone. I decided to use this as a Dad moment, maybe one that my son will remember.

I said, "It was an accident, don't worry about it. Now I have an excuse for my wife to get my hood repainted" :laugh:. Then after getting the rod out of the hood, he again said that he really felt horrible. I told him "It's just a hunk of metal, glass and rubber...it's not a big deal".

The guy's dad, who is about the same age as my father, made me feel better inside when I heard him say to his son while walking away, "That guy has the right attitude." :thumbup:
I think I did something right today. Now I have to figure out what to do for my hood. My wife laughed when I told her what I said to the guy, giving me a green light on a hood respray :beer:


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

JDCorrado said:


> I decided to use this as a Dad moment, maybe one that my son will remember.
> 
> "It's just a hunk of metal, glass and rubber...it's not a big deal".
> 
> :beer:


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally got some things painted.

















Now body and bonnet to do, and ready it is.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Paint Day*

















Ongoing project 1990 G60 60% original paint the other side is super nice. The drivers side had bad body work on the door & they sprayed the whole side, I replaced the door & refinished this side.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Replaced my brake line on driver side. Used cleaner to remove the stained spots from few panels. Getting ready to pull DP and injectors.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Bought another one! Well, half of one...


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

Washed and waxed RW Halleys


















Mounted at work before my shift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Measured a few spots for the fuel cell and don't like any of them. :banghead:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally got around to fix my boring gear shifter!

Threaded and the only thing that is missing are the Polo parts.


----------



## JonV SLC (Oct 9, 2011)

*Swore at and then fixed my window regulator / upgrade kit feeler*

After many potty words I rebuilt my useless passenger window regulator. Being a designer and having access to a 3D printer to prototype it helps  So a feeler for a production run of upper and lower guides (yes the yellow and red plastic ones that break) out of Stainless is in order ! I have an improved screw-on design in hand that requires no modification, welding etc. Made a new stainless cable to replace my broken one as well and documented the ferrules and so on, installation / rebuild process a-z. Volume drives price so the more the merrier if I can get a firm feeler for initial volume I will be able to work up pricing as a kit or individual parts, possibly even an exchange program. I'm thinking a run of about 40-50 should make them quite reasonable but will know a bit more next week. No rush so spread the word. :beer: Cheers !


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

JonV SLC said:


> After many potty words I rebuilt my useless passenger window regulator. Being a designer and having access to a 3D printer to prototype it helps  So a feeler for a production run of upper and lower guides (yes the yellow and red plastic ones that break) out of Stainless is in order ! I have an improved screw-on design in hand that requires no modification, welding etc. Made a new stainless cable to replace my broken one as well and documented the ferrules and so on, installation / rebuild process a-z. Volume drives price so the more the merrier if I can get a firm feeler for initial volume I will be able to work up pricing as a kit or individual parts, possibly even an exchange program. I'm thinking a run of about 40-50 should make them quite reasonable but will know a bit more next week. No rush so spread the word. :beer: Cheers !


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

I changed out my main water pump at a friends who has a lift. Of course the lift somehow got jammed and my car was stuck 4 ft in the air and it wouldn't come down, and only one side would go up, yay tilting corrados on a lift!! After fretting for a few, my head cooled and I found where a cable got jammed somehow and got the lift working. What a relief!! 

So now my C doesn't leak coolant (well, not as much). It's now leaking VERY slowly out of the crack pipe where it meets the block right behind the water pump. And I just changed that damn thing last year!! I guess the oring gave out, dunno why tho. Sucks tho, G12 ++ isn't cheap.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Well not just today...
Rebuilt most of the engine harness (again) after rodents ate half of it.
Decrapped and removed huge rodent nest from said engine bay.
Replaced positive battery cable with one of 2 supposedly left in the VWofA network..
New battery
Cleaned fuel injectors and replaced orings 
New to me fuel lines
New drivers side headlight housing

Fired it up for the first time in 3 years!

No leaks 

ABS light on


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

HIT A DAMN BRICK!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Had the driver side headlight and fog light rewired. Ready for H2Oi.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

I was having trouble with the charging system, wondering why my battery wasn't charging. Come to find I never installed the grounding nut right under the manifold for the alternator.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Compared mine to this...*

Checked out this 1988 924S online where I had bought my Corrado; I thought it was interesting to compare the design since I wasn't that familiar with this vehicle. I thought some of you may be interested in seeing it as well :thumbup:
http://www.toybarncars.com/inventor...sed-1988-porsche-924/vehicleid/562434728-9782


























Same place I bought this:


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Both great looking cars! From what I understand the g60 corrado was a direct answer to the 944. 


Sent from the attic in my closet


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

AWESOME_G60 said:


> Both great looking cars! From what I understand the g60 corrado was a direct answer to the 944.
> 
> 
> Sent from the attic in my closet


Yeah, I wonder how the weights compare between the 924 and the 944, this ^^ looks closer size-wise to the Corrado than the 944 based on the pictures.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*47k*


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Wooooooooooow! Minty^^^

I have over 280,000 and counting since its a daily.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*The '95 Canadian lives............should be regged and smogged by next week. HIBERNATION IS OVER. :thumbup:eace:*


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

blackslcchild said:


> Wooooooooooow! Minty^^^
> 
> I have over 280,000 and counting since its a daily.


**** son.. I'm at 211xxx almost 212


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> **** son.. I'm at 211xxx almost 212


And your on boooooooost!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Mines a daily now. I removed the supercharger so I can daily mine and my bus while I go to school and work....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

JonV SLC said:


> After many potty words I rebuilt my useless passenger window regulator. Being a designer and having access to a 3D printer to prototype it helps  So a feeler for a production run of upper and lower guides (yes the yellow and red plastic ones that break) out of Stainless is in order ! I have an improved screw-on design in hand that requires no modification, welding etc. Made a new stainless cable to replace my broken one as well and documented the ferrules and so on, installation / rebuild process a-z. Volume drives price so the more the merrier if I can get a firm feeler for initial volume I will be able to work up pricing as a kit or individual parts, possibly even an exchange program. I'm thinking a run of about 40-50 should make them quite reasonable but will know a bit more next week. No rush so spread the word. :beer: Cheers !


Holy smokes yes! My regulators work great! Just those plastic clips that it sits on broke so my windows on both sides are cracked open about 1/4 of an inch


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Tore the interior out, washed the carpet, and hopefully got all traces of rodent out of the chassis.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I Finally got new tires, and my girlfriend washed my car in half an hour with the same results of me washing it for four hours!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Blew a radiator hose... split it open!  

Gave everything under the hood a nice bath of G13.  I just can help myself, it sounds so fantastic around 6600 RPM with that Techtonics exhaust. So now there's 9 litres of G13 covering Rt. 9 in Westborough in front of Lowes. Where else do you have the excuse to shift 1-2 and 2-3 at the revlimiter?


Found another hose in my parts stash.


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Parts stash is crucial


----------



## VWGRADY (Aug 5, 2008)

bought one.. 93 SLC.. needs some love.. vr6 sounds awful and lots of interior bits etc.. 
any suggestions of corrado folks in the York PA area? thx


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Picked up some used floor mats that are "meh". Spoonfedtuning will get some money soon for proper ones.

Ordered what I hope is really a NOS shift knob from Greece.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I showed my Corrado who's boss, I walked past it without looking at it. :laugh:


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

G60ING said:


> I showed my Corrado who's boss, I walked past it without looking at it. :laugh:


Liar... Not possible


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Drove it to work for the first time in 4 years


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Installed new spacers up front, had to get rid of those cheap spacers the wheels came with. What a huuuuuge diffrence.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

*Almost legal*

Repaired the oil leak from the oil cooler


& replaced rotors and pads all the way around, also replaced rear wheel bearings (was too lazy to take a pic of the rear.




Also found the issue with the head light relay, loose connection that will be repaired tomorrow; I also need to replace the front strut bushing  She will be street legal after that!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Slowly the disassembly, detailing and reassembly are taking place*

















Slowly the disassembly, detailing and reassembly are taking place


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Put it's shoes on, took it off blocks, and rolled it outside for the first time in a year. The garage is kinda, sorta its habitat. 

Needs some fluids, a battery and the boost return pipe reinstalled.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Intercooler mounts...

Making the radiator mounts tomorrow. Then adjusting boost pipes and making brackets. Connecting all the pipes.


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

Not today - but last Saturday: changed the starter, got it out of the underground-parking, washed it, vacuumed it and finally removed the tape-tray in the dash-board. Found half a lbs of ashes behind it and cleaned there properly.

Then took it for a spin


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I Drove My Corrado to a BBQ on Saturday. A good time. Then went to a car show on Sunday and Won Because Race car.
Now I have Book Ends 2013 and 2014.

I won a total of 3 events this year, VW series 2014, Runner up Bug In 2014, Deuces Wild Poker Run 2014


















































Its been a Good Year.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Dope!!!!!^^^


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

More test fitting.










Gets pretty close to swallowing the massive 26x10. 24.5x8.5 should tuck under there nicely. Nice thing about the bead lock is I can change the tires myself finally. :wave:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

holy great mother of god.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Got my car Corrado back from the shop*

Brought 92 VR6 to shop in June 2013 with a 97 donor Passat for an OBD II conversion. Got it back yesterday. Like Tom Petty said, 
"the waiting is the hardest part". Runs like a champ now.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Servicenotglory said:


> Brought 92 VR6 to shop in June 2013 with a 97 donor Passat for an OBD II conversion. Got it back yesterday. Like Tom Petty said,
> "the waiting is the hardest part". Runs like a champ now.


Jesus man. 

I could've done that in 2 days. Why did you wait so damn long?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> holy great mother of god.


I am not messing about this time.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am not messing about this time.


 For reallzy.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Did you take that motor out of your mk3 and slap it into a Corrado?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yep. Should be down about 600lbs from the mk3 if all goes to plan.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Unshaved the bay


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Jinxed it by giving 2 old drunks a jump.....

Recently: Painted headliner, and B3 Passat Sunroof

MUST get motivation to fix my Passat....but the Corrado is much more fun to drive

#DaretoDaily :screwy:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Replace OEM with Godspeed radiator*

After going though three OEM radiator over the years, it's time to try something else. Of course the two OEM radiators I put in earlier came from other Corrados and probably were 20 years old. So getting a few years of service from each was reasonable. The new Godspeed one it not a direct fit but after trimming off some of the extra mounts and tabs, it went in and fits pretty good. The radiator neck hole was too small so enlarging it a bit at a time with a rotary tool was a real PITA.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

green_slc said:


> After going though three OEM radiator over the years, it's time to try something else. Of course the two OEM radiators I put in earlier came from other Corrados and probably were 20 years old. So getting a few years of service from each was reasonable. The new Godspeed one it not a direct fit but after trimming off some of the extra mounts and tabs, it went in and fits pretty good. The radiator neck hole was too small so enlarging it a bit at a time with a rotary tool was a real PITA.


Why didnt you just weld that neck to the rad and called it a day?


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

xtremevdub said:


> Why didnt you just weld that neck to the rad and called it a day?


1) The same amount of grinding would be required to fit the Gruven neck to the Godspeed radiator
2) I don't have the equipment or know-how to weld aluminum


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

green_slc said:


> 1) The same amount of grinding would be required to fit the Gruven neck to the Godspeed radiator
> 2) I don't have the equipment or know-how to weld aluminum


Since you had both pieces out, you could have taking it to a place that does weld and have it done for like $20.. less headaches down the road.. :thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Since winter is coming and I like to roll up my windows during this time. I got my 10 inch diamond sub, kenwood amp, and 4 inch dash kenwoods.

For sure that diamond sub is nice.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Replaced OEM with Godspeed radiator*

The new radiator works well. Much better than the old OEM one. So far so good, no leaks... However the stupid thermo switch stopped working in less than a week so the radiator fan won't come on. Had to get a new one and waste more G12 coolant ... The new thermo switch is a low temp one so the fan kicks on sooner in stop and go traffic. Finally I won't have to worry about it overheating hopefully for a long long time ...


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Finnished with the front body assembly*

Cleaned and installed the inner liners brake ducts and lower extension.
Liners wouldn't clean up nice and black so I used SEM bumper black.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Took off my front bumper to get it resprayed.
Ambered my fog lights and turn signals.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turbo20v18 said:


>


Great video!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jim looks great


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

Took the car for a spin yesterday... End result: got towed to a garage, called them this morning and guess what: timing belt had jumped ... Boy, I'm happy right now....


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

DerEisbaer said:


> Took the car for a spin yesterday... End result: got towed to a garage, called them this morning and guess what: timing belt had jumped ... Boy, I'm happy right now....


Your 94 Corrado VR6 have a timing chain. Pretty hard to jump time with that setup unless the guides are all worned out. 
Are there different engine options for that year in Europe?


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

green_slc said:


> Your 94 Corrado VR6 have a timing chain. Pretty hard to jump time with that setup unless the guides are all worned out.
> Are there different engine options for that year in Europe?


Sorry, had missed to explain in detail

Car is a 2.0 16V, model-year is 1994. Original engine was a 2.0 16V "9A" with KJet, which was replaced earlier this year with an used 2.0 16V "ABF" engine (Digifant, never sold in the Corrado) out of a 1994 Passat Station Wagon. 

Car had done about 8k-10k Kilometers with the new motor, until yesterday the fead-belt (was replaced with the engine swap) must have teared and got stuck under the timing belt. Same jumped one cog and it seems valves and pistons have bumped into each other...

Nevermind, now on the hunt for a new ABF engine. This time I need to have the car back running only by end of the year, which seems like a piece of cake to the first swap where we were required to done all in 3.5 days.

VR6 would've been nice, but car is used as a private daily (although company car has to cover most mileage, it's still no Mk2/Rado) and when I don't push it, the "ABF" gets around 30mpg. Even driving like a maniac will only bring me down to 23-24mpg. But well, I think I've to talk in the past now 

BTW: Options in Europe for 1994 were 2.0 8V ("2E" or "ADY"), 1.8 8V G60 ("PG"), 2.0 16V ("9A") or 2.9 12V VR6 ("ABY").


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Exterior Completed*

















4 day weekend, worked at my leisure and completed the exterior.
Next interior and correct some engine compartment wiring.


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ I love white vw's 

Looking good 


Sent from the attic in my closet


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

DerEisbaer said:


> Sorry, had missed to explain in detail
> ...
> 
> Nevermind, now on the hunt for a new ABF engine. This time I need to have the car back running only by end of the year, which seems like a piece of cake to the first swap where we were required to done all in 3.5 days.
> ...


 It may not be so bad that you need to replace the whole engine. An ABF is a very desirable engine. We don't those here in the states but people build ABF clones. At least take the head off and take a look. Unless a valve head broke off completely and bounced around in there, the piston and bottom end maybe salvageable. In that case you 'll need to replace only the head and a few gaskets and belts. Some impact marks on the piston doesn't hurt anything. Good luck ...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Agreed. You may just need a few valves.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Passed SMOG.:thumbup:*


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nice^

I looked at it today. Haven't driven it since I dyno tested the car :/ made 330 wheel with a boost leak  








I did do this recently. 40lbs of sound deadener. 1000% difference. So much quieter.


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

green_slc said:


> It may not be so bad that you need to replace the whole engine. An ABF is a very desirable engine. We don't those here in the states but people build ABF clones. At least take the head off and take a look. Unless a valve head broke off completely and bounced around in there, the piston and bottom end maybe salvageable. In that case you 'll need to replace only the head and a few gaskets and belts. Some impact marks on the piston doesn't hurt anything. Good luck ...





need_a_VR6 said:


> Agreed. You may just need a few valves.


Thanks Guys, same was already planned  

Will check the head first and see. Nevertheless, a second ABF could be useful anyhow to replace the crappy 1.3 in my Jetta or to give it a full overhaul. We'll see. And: swapping the engine is done in about a day or two, while refurbishing the head takes my engine-guy about 2-3 weeks. Also, just the headers are quite expensive, so I can also buy a complete engine.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*My '95 Canadian passed smog........!!!!!*:beer::beer::beer:



*And then a photoshoot with my good friend's G60 who smogged my car.*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Jimweis said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Replaced the engine bay fuel hoses on the purple Corrado. They were scary :vampire: and crumbled on removal. Swapped in a used ABS accumulator, now the abs assist is good for 20+ pumps with the key off (before it was 1 and done). Rebuilt the spoiler motor so the spoiler works. Next up, the sunroof, pass side window, front seats....


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Putting my 90mm lip and resprayed front bumper with amber turns and fogs


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

ss brake lines; front/mid/rear :beer:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gave her a bath


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too. Wet pictures are better for mine. Gives the appearance of a good paint job.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Reinstalled seats etc after major cleaning*

Reinstalled seats etc. after major cleaning, 158,000 miles worth of dirt. I don't think anyone really ever sat in the pass and rear seats.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I tried to change my really bad wheel bearing... and couldn't get it out!! :banghead:
My car is now stuck like this in my back yard until I can save up for a new knuckle and an alignment job 
My landlord is going to be pissed.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

You have to press those in and out. Take it to a machine shop. Couldn't be more than 30 for that.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Dimmu said:


> You have to press those in and out. Take it to a machine shop. Couldn't be more than 30 for that.


I was using Dennis from CCC's method but it seems I've failed. The sucker is rusted in there.
http://www.corrado-club.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9170


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

One more reason of why I moved from Chicago.. I hate rust. And in Arizona there's none of that


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

jaweber said:


> I was using Dennis from CCC's method but it seems I've failed. The sucker is rusted in there.
> http://www.corrado-club.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9170


That method takes too many tools that you have to "make" and it pushes the bearing back in by pressing the center of the bearing, which can ruin it easily. Plus it is very time consuming. 
Do you have a harbor freight near by? You need this http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-bearing-race-and-seal-driver-set-95853.html a drill, a vice, a 13mm long bolt, something to cut the head of that bolt, some sand paper and a file, a BFH and you can make a tool that should take it out in 30 seconds. A little less to put it back in. 
Pm for details, may be I can let you borrow my tool. 
Ecs also makes a tool for doing this, but is very expensive. 
I really should have made a video the other day when I did this. If I go to my warehouse on tuesday and I remeber I will take a quick one.
If your are tied for time, take the spindle out and have them press out the bearing and press in the new one and the hub. Should be about $50 at most.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

jaweber said:


> I tried to change my really bad wheel bearing... and couldn't get it out!! :banghead:
> My car is now stuck like this in my back yard until I can save up for a new knuckle and an alignment job
> My landlord is going to be pissed.


The Harbor Freight tool probably won't be able to press that out without using a big impact gun. I would take the knuckle to a shop with the new bearing and the hub, and have them press it out & press it in. I have a 12-ton hydraulic press and it's barely enough when the bearings are well rusted in place. Also don't forget the snap ring.

Before you take the knuckle off, trace the outline of the strut housing onto the knuckle on both sides. Also trace the outline of the ball joint on the control arm. Then put it back exactly the same and your alignment will be "good enough". 
When I take the knuckles off I take the ball joint off the control arm - can this be done with the G60 control arms? (Mine are all VR's...) It's a lot easier than getting the ball joint out of the knuckle.
If you can't get the tie rod end off the knuckle you can unscrew it from the tie rod. Mark the tie rod and count the exact number of turns so you can screw it back together. Again, it will be "good enough".
Once you get done refreshing the other suspension pieces (you know you want to...) you can get a proper alignment just once.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

theprf said:


> The Harbor Freight tool probably won't be able to *press that out* without using a big impact gun. I would take the knuckle to a shop with the new bearing and the hub, and have them press it out & press it in. I have a 12-ton hydraulic press and it's barely enough when the bearings are well rusted in place. Also don't forget the snap ring.


You can use the tool to press it out or hammer it out.. I prefer the last method.

When you modify the HF tool, you end up using the 72mm tool and making it a tad smaller.. 72mm is the same size as the bearing and it wont go in the spindle easily. So you shave it half a mm in diameter. 

(some pics I found online.. for reference.)





























You remove both C-clips (front and back) and put the tool right to the bearing and hammer the handle until it comes out thru the back. 
Really easy..BUT I live in Florida.. we dont have rust issues.. so this may not work at all if the bearing is rusted to hell. 
To press in the bearing, you put the rear c-clip and put the new bearing thru the front.. and use the same tool to slowly hammer it back in.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Installed the recently acquired Spoonfed tuning Corrado car cover





















Sad it doesnt even cover the front 70mm lip when its on. it could be cause its new and the fabric needs to lossen up...


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

I french my E-codes and install my new french fogs on my G60 dayli car


and instal my air bag sistem in my other proyect, 


cheers from san quintin Baja California Mexico,


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Radvr6T said:


> Installed the recently acquired Spoonfed tuning Corrado car cover
> 
> Sad it doesnt even cover the front 70mm lip when its on. it could be cause its new and the fabric needs to lossen up...


I am very tented, But I bought 3 spoonfeds carbon fiber items few months ago, I installed them the last week and them doesn't fit as good as i thought. I just want to confirm this fits ok before bought it.

What is you opinion about this item?

thanks


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

last week i helped tear the crap outta the FIRST corrado i've seen in a scrap yard in over a decade of ownership. the car was a twin of mine except it had a late build dash.

it was kinda funny seeing people i haven't seen in years brought together only because of a rusting hulk of a car....


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally have pneumatic power for the lift... just in time for Winter projects


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

TonySkate said:


> I am very tented, But I bought 3 spoonfeds carbon fiber items few months ago, I installed them the last week and them doesn't fit as good as i thought. I just want to confirm this fits ok before bought it.
> 
> What is you opinion about this item?
> 
> thanks


I have bought many items from spoonfed , the raintray and the 70mm front lip are a must for any corrado owner. The carpet matts they offer are also very nice and clean or cleaner than oem. 

This car cover is very similar to the mk3, mk2 oem cover. 

My only critiques with it are:

-the antenna hole is not 100% in the right spot 
- it doesn't cover the front lip. This could be because its new and will stretch overtime after all the creases from it being rolled up and shipped.
- The mirror holes or flaps are like 2x too big they could be smaller and help with a snug fit.
- Material its made of it quite thin compared to the oem versions


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

New Bosch front wiper blades and new OEM antenna installed. My SLC is a recent acquisition, and we're still getting her back up to snuff. Hopefully brake rotors and pads this weekend!


----------



## ml1986 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fired it for the first time, since rebuild :thumbup:


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Tried starting her. All she wanted to do was turnover. so I took her relay 109 and 167 out and replaced them. 




Then she started


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Today I decided to spend some time trying to figure out why mine died about a month ago in the middle of a bridge in the pouring rain.. 
after a few hours of disconnecting and inspecting every wire in the fuse box and nothing, I decided to look under the car and I saw the crank positioning sensor disconnected :screwy:
Plugged it back in and it started right away! Now to put my interior back together again :sly:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

^ I had the same exact thing happen in my old Scirocco II. In my case, water dripped down the hood cable grommet into the FP relay...

Gotta love the fact that it was only a plug that needed plugging in


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

sdezego said:


> ^ I had the same exact thing happen in my old Scirocco II. In my case, water dripped down the hood cable grommet into the FP relay...
> 
> Gotta love the fact that it was only a plug that needed plugging in


I wish I would have seen it before I removed the entire fuse box looking for melted wires.. :banghead: And I was looking for that because it died very weirdly. 
First I was running in fumes.. So I thought it died mid bridge because I was out of gas... but also when I turned on the wipers (mid bridge) I smelled burned wires.. 
So after putting gas and nothing, I towed it home.. And I began looking for what caused the smell.. and I cant find a single burned anything..  
plugged the CPS and it started right up.. oh well damn Corrado.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Finishing up odds and ends*

Put a USP clutch line on, repaired a few cracked wires, took a pic when I noticed how nice it looked with my Tahoe and A6 reflections in it.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Took a pic!










Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> Took a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you are running a front mount intercooler? If you are I'm wondering why you have your BOV so close to your turbo. You prolly don't care but you should have it as close to the TB as possible. I'm guessing you did that because your TB is on the other side of the and it would look booty. Your turbo is just going to surge for as sec every shift nbd


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I registered the Corrado's new stablemate.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

the Polo 9N was available in the US ???


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

a Polo in the US ??? x2


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

This car came from Madrid and was register and titled in CA. I finished my local paperwork yesterday. Now it's time clean her up. The cool part is that it uses the same wheel bolt pattern as the corrado and the same tire size.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

G60ING said:


> This car came from Madrid and was register and titled in CA. I finished my local paperwork yesterday. Now it's time clean her up. The cool part is that it uses the same wheel bolt pattern as the corrado and the same tire size.


Just noticed you have enough "height" in your garage for a lift . Just sayin:wave:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

While I'm in there...replacing a few gaskets today


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Replaced the serpentine belt because it was slipping in the rain. Now the passenger seat belt started to go slow and making noise during retract umpkin:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

boraIV333 said:


> Just noticed you have enough "height" in your garage for a lift . Just sayin:wave:


I didn't have enough cars until now to justify the lift:











Without the engine cover


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Put 90mm lip (kinda recently)


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Started my move to New Mexico from South Carolina today. 

On 10 west in Florida now headed to my brothers place. Hanging out Sunday and leaving Monday w him following in my other car.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Drove it for the first time in one year!
Got the 02J conversion done, and it feels so good! I dont need to paddle any more!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
And the Cup Kit makes the ride so nice!


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

Sleeping for another Canadian winter


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

Installed rebuild stock vr


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Lost a boost pipe, coupler and tbolt clamps on the highway :/

Apparently they weren't tight enough.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Oil Pan Gasket*

Just taking my time on some minor maintenance since the car is in Hibernation for the Winter.

















I was curious to see some of the mods the car has from the Original Owner back in ~'99 :beer::
Ported Intake (Also has ported intake & outet of head)









Ceramic Bosal Brospeed Header









Schrick 268









Euro 2.9L Throttle Body


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Digging the little dry shot.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Did some work on my Passat to give the Corrado it's garage space back, and to give it a break from daily-ing.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Spent my afternoon and evening yesterday cleaning out the family garage and moving things out to our shed. It's Heidi's home for the winter, but I'll still be dailying her. First car in that garage since our '86 GLI left on a flatbed over a decade ago!










Messy garage? 6 hours of creative rearrangement and you too can put a car in it!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Threw these on.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

blackslcchild said:


> Threw these on.




Cool and thanks for the pic. I have a set of those old school Volks GR-Cs too. Mine are 17x8 5x100 but need adapters to 12x1.5mm studs and special inverted Volks lug nuts for fit


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

They look good.
Same setup I have.
VVVVVVV

http://youtu.be/2M9Cycau1Y4


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Started her up for the first time in 3 months. Fired up without a hiccup! Nice to know the car is finally getting somewhat reliable, it was always a guessing game if she was gonna run or not everytime I'd go to start her.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, it works correctly.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^
Auto A/C, nice


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

put her away for the winter yesterday She's in good company though


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I fixed an alternator wire that I had accidentally cut :vampire:








Used these parts, but there are likely cheaper alternatives out there somewhere: 000-979-021-E ($10 Wire Set) & 000-979-940 ($5 Butt Connector)

Recycled the red rubber wire grommet with a bit of dielectric grease:









Re-taped some engine harness areas while I was in there.
I feel lucky to have found these before anything happened (a yellow and two brown wires had worn through the casing):


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

replaced my speedo cable.....man there is no room when you are working from the top of the trans and zero slack on the cable to get it plugged into the cluster!.....at least i dont have to use my gps any more!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

JDCorrado said:


> I fixed an alternator wire that I had accidentally cut :vampire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kudos for fessing up to Corrado self destruction. Yes retaping up a harness every few years is a good call, one it keeps things clean and two you notice small important details.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Drove it around on the beaten tracks!

:laugh:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

FINALLY got around to doing the VR6 ISV silencer delete and reroute. 
Also cleaned out the MAF, intake pipe, breather pipe, ISV and TB. 

btw *highly* recommend this for lubing the ISV after you clean it (with carb cleaner)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/CRC-2-26-5-oz-Multi-Purpose-Lubricant-02004/100398344?N=5yc1vZbm6i

Much better starting & idling!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Took it for a 30 mile trip to the skatepark, somehow the steering column jumped a setting and now I have to take it apart and see what happen.

Now it's either too high or too low.  

Good googlie moogolie


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

You don't skate sucka...

Got a new hood release cable today! Prolly throw it in Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Received some parts from Zeb this week. It probably doesn't do much, but I decided to replace the piece of cardboard that goes on top of the radiator since it was only $13 and I was getting new radiator fan rings as well.
Air Duct p/n 535-121-291-A (old on top for comparison)

















Ring p/n 357-121-210


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

installed my alternator shroud, passenger side kick panel and speaker cover.....interior is coming along!


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

O2a to o2j shifter swap, it feels so much better


----------



## CORRADOG60YELLOW (Mar 13, 2014)

*New parts*










STAGE 3 CHIP, 68MM PULLEY, COLD AIR INTAKE UPPER STRUT TIE BAR WOULD BE THE LATES ADDITIONS... MUCH BETTER


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Found my new screen saver. This looks pretty cool stretched out and I can't tell if it is real or from a video game. I have read that Oichan actually did some racing at the Suzuka Circuit (鈴鹿サーキット):
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...7D8EDC73F47D5233445ACED0AA6&selectedIndex=105

Latest updates; the car started right up and is idling better...less fluctuation when rpm goes from high to low quickly :thumbup:. Unfortunately, the car is stuck in the garage till Spring as MI already salted the roads.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

JDCorrado said:


> Unfortunately, the car is stuck in the garage till Spring as MI already salted the roads.


You need a winter Corrado or two.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Finally got ahold of some power Recaro Corrado bases and pick up some ABT goodies that were promised to me over a year ago.
















Also my buddy gave me a set of ecodes for selling his VSR, so I can finally replace my passenger side that has a broken tap. This has been a great week for my car.


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

got this in the mail today, think its pretty rare, near mind condition too


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

My side mirror adjustment wasn't working, so I started investigating. After I unplugged the mirror adjustment switch, I had a hunch that it may work after replugging...and it did; both sides work now 









Started digging in further...but feel like I should avoid wire mods cuz things look really clean in there. Need to decide to keep the AKTIV or not. 

















May just put in a 4" speaker replacement...The door and rear speakers are disintegrated like this.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

*I can't help myself it's such a nice upgrade*

I swapped Climatronic into my purple '93 about a month ago. It's just so stinkin cool.

So, I decided to do the green '93 as well this weekend. I need to get a few trim pieces to finish this car up, it's center plastic bezel is also not in the best condition. Before & after:

Yes, everything works including the air conditioning.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Received my G60 lower grill and handbrake cover today from VW Heritage UK.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

New wheels. 



















Im going to put 15mm spacers on the rear so it will fill he gap.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Made appointment at the shop to have some custom fab work done and finally a dyno tune to finish off the lugtronic swap :thumbup:


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

blackslcchild said:


> New wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Put it's battery in the rabbit


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

installed my new badge less grill and clear turns


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

blackslcchild said:


> Took it for a 30 mile trip to the skatepark, somehow the steering column jumped a setting and now I have to take it apart and see what happen.
> 
> Now it's either too high or too low.
> 
> Good googlie moogolie


Wow. Stunning. So simple yet I can't stop staring at it...


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

*Not a Booming System*

The AKTIV system is alive again with some new Pioneer A-series Four 4" and Two 4x6" (http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Speakers/A-Series). Just needed to do some slight mods to the AKTIV door clamps (make the oval screw holes a bit larger on the three speaker retaining clips). For the rears, the speaker holders required the removal of the 1.5mm tall plastic ribs on the speaker magnet side. I dremelled them off and the speakers fit snuggly.









I didn't realize that the 3 ways are not needed for the doors since the AKTIV only sends low to mid frequencies there. I'm getting a bit of hummmm noise on all Driver side speakers though, audible at very low volume levels, but overall it sounds OK. The car already had an aftermarket Kenwood Head Unit w/Tape from the late 90's. Will plan to run new speaker wires whenever I pull the dash, which hopefully will be a long time from now. :thumbup:


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

91 G60 got a radiator cooling fan installed that came off the G60 TDI swap. Repaired fan harness wires and added new extra fan ground in the harness. Pressure tested cooling system and found trans side coolant flange oring leaking. One more coolant leak repaired. 

90 TDI swap Corrado recieved new crankcase separator since old one was gummed up.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Headgasket sprung an external leak on Christmas, so today I prepped her for some downtime while I gather parts to refresh the top end. 

Also installed an Autothority chip, which was surprisingly a pain to get working... they had a bad batch of chips, improperly burned. Took three to get one that worked.


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Drove it :beer:


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

Drove it for the first and last time this year. Happy New Year, everyone!

Crappy cell pic:


----------



## Eddie_ (Mar 4, 2013)

Bought it:laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

khuygie88 said:


> Put it's battery in the rabbit


Pulled its battery out of the rabbit 

Did some clean up work in the garage. Going to hopefully get the hvac working today.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Washed it and put in a new oil pressure switch hopefully this one doesn't blow up like the last two from the top.


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*rado project*

I see that you relocated the peer steering reservoir bottle but what a bout the battery. i have all the bits to start but it seems as though the bay has no room. however I've seen a lot of guys have their radios with hairdryers (turbo charged) and yet it seems like how the hell did they get all that stuck in there i must be missing something. i want to keep the original bumper don't want to change it looking at dropping the cooler lower but not change the bumper


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*parts*



JDCorrado said:


> Received some parts from Zeb this week. It probably doesn't do much, but I decided to replace the piece of cardboard that goes on top of the radiator since it was only $13 and I was getting new radiator fan rings as well.
> Air Duct p/n 535-121-291-A (old on top for comparison)
> 
> 
> ...



hey there if ZEB is a parts dealer i need his contact because i need a few pieces


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeb is the best


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

bgi corrado said:


> hey there if ZEB is a parts dealer i need his contact because i need a few pieces


PM'd you :beer:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I dyed the floor mats pitch black. 
I was about to throw them away since they looked gnarly as funk

They look fantastic (immediate picture with salt still on them lol) now, Happy with the outcome


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I found out that the watter bottle from a MK2 its the same on a Corrado.. I want headlight nozzles!!! 

AANNNDDD!!

I got these from the scrappers for about 30dollars :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:
The rotors did have almost no wear! :heart:










And I ordered a VDO gauge :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So.. now I dont have any more to say :facepalm:


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Took the lady in red out on a date tonight.

Started with a Superdawg, made triply sure not to get mustard on the cloth.










Second half of the night included a hockey game. Said hockey game came with some hoonage in the snowy/icy arena parking lot as well as airing her out on the highway to and from. 

So yeah, there might be a second date in the works.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

blackslcchild said:


> I dyed the floor mats pitch black.
> I was about to throw them away since they looked gnarly as funk
> 
> They look fantastic (immediate picture with salt still on them lol) now, Happy with the outcome


what did you dye them with?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

chrism1 said:


> what did you dye them with?


I dyed them with 1.99 rit packs.
They're super black.

Boiling water into a container and add the dye, vinegar, salt, and the item.

Leave them inside for at least 24 hours.


Changed the oil&filter and washed the car.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

really loving those wheels! they are growing on me for sure!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> really loving those wheels! they are growing on me for sure!


Get them man!!! 

These are 17x8 with 35+ I have 10mm up front and 8 in the rear. 

I'm going 10.5 mm though.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Not a wheel I'd buy, but they are nice to look at on someone else's car


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Flushed the coolant


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> really loving those wheels! they are growing on me for sure!


Get them man!!! 

These are 17x8 with 35+ I have 10mm up front and 8 in the rear. 

I'm going 10.5 mm though.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Not a wheel I'd buy, but they are nice to look at on someone else's car


What Would be a wheel you'll buy?

You like these better huh?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Definitely better IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bought this!! :thumbup:


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Drove it


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hooked up the battery charger so that she will ready to drive this weekend if weather is okay.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Today I'm going to give it the monthly 'Fire up'. Miss driving the damn thing.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

What a shame my man^^^ looks like a clean corrado


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Looked at it.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

*Corrado Hoodlift*


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

found a new ebrake alternative -- 










also found a set of these leather pulls on a corrado at a wrecker---


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Got my hands on a ported VR6 head, flowed injectors, AST cams, 2.9 VR6 intake manifold and throttlebody. 

Building up the parts needed to do my top end refresh in a couple weeks... next on the list:
AST HD valve springs, Ti retainers and keepers, Mk4 headgasket, top end gasket kit


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Radvr6T said:


> found a new ebrake alternative --


wow, it looks really nice!! where did you buy it?


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Radvr6T said:


> found a new ebrake alternative --


Coming from a B5 Passat, I'm more interested in that center console you've got there... Do explain, please!


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Coming from a B5 Passat, I'm more interested in that center console you've got there... Do explain, please!


Thanks man, i think the arm rest came from an mk4 

And the center console is the european version for non automatic seat belts

tapatalking


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

-MK4 armrest

-Canadian car so its the oem center console

-Ebrake is rubber and matches really nice. There is some modding, I am going to selling these shortly for those that are interested hit me up.


- Love the TMW A6 leopard shift knob its expensive but weighted and so awesome to drive with!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

blackslcchild said:


> What a shame my man^^^ looks like a clean corrado


Cheers mate, I really should get my head back on it...



I did buy some bits for it today :thumbup:


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

installed a few things,drove it around, went to a meet......any way here are the pics


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I was actually able to make it out to the garage and mock up the turbo placement so that I can have the exhaust manifold built, and bought a whole pile of parts.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*BBS RZ refurbished*

Picked these up for a good price because there is no center caps. The search begins...










Fast as that search is over http://www.ebay.com/itm/121539308630?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Another road trip. This time 450 miles round trip... slowly building confidence that I can make it to SoWo from Houston


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Put my interior back together!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Put my interior back together!


Looks nice, nice job with the seat leather. :thumbup:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

One of these showed up over the weekend:

I don't exactly know what I am going to do with it yet.


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ that's a huge mess of wires!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

TxJet98 said:


> ^ that's a huge mess of wires!


Yeah, it's the entire wiring harness out of a 2002.5 Jetta 24V to go with that engine. Next task is to separate the engine wiring out.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

TxJet98 said:


> ^ that's a huge mess of wires!


That's fun for me!


And theprf thanks dude 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## :skribble: (Jun 28, 2007)

What wheels are these? Super nice



Changed my rear wheel bearings, lubed the guide pins for the brakes (nothing but rust and dust pouring out) and changed out my break-in spark plugs for the new motor. :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Bobet B 9x16 :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Took a pic!










Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Brought her to the body shop


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

:skribble: said:


> Changed my rear wheel bearings, lubed the guide pins for the brakes (nothing but rust and dust pouring out) and changed out my break-in spark plugs for the new motor. :beer:


Worthy of starting a thread called *Your Black Corrado in the Snow* thread


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Ha, I'll take that as a compliment thanks:thumbup:Shame I can't afford to run it at the moment


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Worthy of starting a thread called *Your Black Corrado in the Snow* thread


I could have plenty of those... :facepalm:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Your red & purple Corrados in the snow?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Nooooooo^^^


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

blackslcchild said:


> Nooooooo^^^


All shoveled out. Relax, I don't drive the purple one in the winter though it stays outside.


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*block work*

I'M LOOKING FOR A REPUTABLE AND WELL ORGANIZE MACHINE SHOP IN YYZ THATS NOT GONNA MESS UP MY PROJECT PLANS OR CAUSE ME FURTHER GRIEF. I HAVE A BLOCK TO BORE TO OVERSIZE .5 MM. I HAVE A SET OF FORGE PISTONS I WANT TO PUT INTO MY BLOCK. ANY GOOD RECOMMENDATIONS.:thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

theprf said:


> All shoveled out. Relax, I don't drive the purple one in the winter though it stays outside.


Nice work!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

jaweber said:


> Nice work!


Shh.. don't tell anyone I used a Bobcat .


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Jeeze, really got pounded out east! Worcester area?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Jeeze, really got pounded out east! Worcester area?


10 miles east of Worcester, 33 inches of snow.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

theprf said:


> 10 miles east of Worcester, 33 inches of snow.


Wow! think the total for the storm out here was close to 5" or so.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

We only got about 5-6" in NYC as well.


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

This was a couple of weeks ago, but on the other coast the weather has been great for driving 

Did my best to keep up with my Dad chasing him up Palomar Mountain (San Diego). He has a small HP advantage and he knows the road well, but we had a blast... This is the back side looking down on Lake Henshaw....


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

I also recently redid the headliner in black faux suede. I've since added black visors from a mk3 cabrio...


----------



## :skribble: (Jun 28, 2007)

Clean headliner! :beer: Giving me some ideas on the visors too :thumbup:


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine was the original, light grey, quite dirty and sagging, so needless to say this made a huge difference. Quite a bit of patient work, but not difficult and not expensive (less than $100)...


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

CaliRado said:


> I also recently redid the headliner in black faux suede. I've since added black visors from a mk3 cabrio...


Looks great! Where did you buy the suede?

tapatalking


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Heck yeah man, that's a clean crisp looking headliner


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

JoAnns fabric store has it for about $18/yd, and I bought 3 yds to be safe. they always have some sort of sale there and I found a 50% off coupon so the material cost me about $35 I think... I was the only guy there 

I used the 3M 90 spray glue to hold it down. The rubber grommet that goes around the sunroof opening was BY FAR the hardest part, everything else was pretty straightforward....


----------



## CaliRado (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a few more pics before and during the process....























































Hope that helps inspire ya'll. It's one of the best DIYs I've done for sure. Custom but subtle.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Am i an idiot?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Yes you are... Total waste of money


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I'll be one of the first to actually have these on. I don't know why but, I can't stop laughing?

Eeeh.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

What are those? TT downpipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> What are those? TT downpipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I polished them a bit.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

R&r'd my wastegate to install a new gasket. Pain in the ass ****.










Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Groundhog Day photo, safe from the elements


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm only running this to test it out. I figured I had all the parts so why not....

Gm coil pack



















Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Front coilovers are in. Rears are tomorrow.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Hid fogs
New exhaust gaskets
And a buncha other crap


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally did my brakes...........:facepalm:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I didnt do anything!!!! I SWEAR!!! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## RickSpeed (Sep 30, 2001)

Wompa

check the drainage near cabin filter at engine bay, most likely is occluded.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Cleaned the garage while the kids were sledding. Realized that there was still a car in there. 

Cleaned my intake ports and valves. Motor has 40k and it looks more like 400k through there. Glad to introduce this engine to the amazing cleaning power of fuel soon.

Edit: also wtb: headlights, fogs, turns, markers, grille and inner tails. Cheap because racecar. Help me get this pig done.


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Looked it spraying power steering fluid all over the garage. Im not even going to mess with it until April.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Cleaned the garage while the kids were sledding. Realized that there was still a car in there.
> 
> Cleaned my intake ports and valves. Motor has 40k and it looks more like 400k through there. Glad to introduce this engine to the amazing cleaning power of fuel soon.
> 
> Edit: also wtb: headlights, fogs, turns, markers, grille and inner tails. Cheap because racecar. Help me get this pig done.


I have a few parts you need.. You have my number


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> I have a few parts you need.. You have my number


PM'd


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Dropped my front Bumper off to get resprayed.

Got a pretty huge roll of Vivid Tech Art High Gloss Caron Fiber Vinyl Wrap...tested it out on my extra wing. I ordered 5'x5' and they shipped me a 10'-20' x 5' roll of it. It was my first time applying it so it was difficult to do the corners. The fake carbon shimmers under the gloss layer. :thumbup:

























Plan to do the hood, mirrors and wing.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

That doesn't look bad at all. Not mad at that.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Not bad..


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd rather have Real cf, but my son (12) voted for this as a more economical option and I'm trying to include him on how we decide what to do with this beast. Quotes for the front bumper re spray ranged from $300-600.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

Installed Curt, trailer hitch so I can use my Kuat bike rack . May mod it a bit if I get motivated . May cut the stand off a bit to move it closer to the bumper


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Got vr6 parts for the g60(red fenders are g60)


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

got the car outta storage to start tinkering with it. time to un track prep it. removing the extra coolers, raising it and putting the battery back up front and fixing the AC once and for all.

time to make it all civilized again....


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Took it off the Winter Hibernation jack stands. Hope to get her out in the next few weeks.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Today I put her under the knife for some heart surgery. Headgasket developed a strong external coolant leak on Christmas Day, so starting today she is receiving:

Rebuilt head w/ AST HD valvesprings and lightweight lifters
Mk4 headgasket
AST cams
2.9 intake manifold
ported throttlebody
rebuilt injectors
new timing chains, guides, tensioner

Am hoping to have her all back together in time for the HRE German Car Festival this weekend.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Did another o2j swap with dieselgeek linkage.


If you haven't done this yet. It should be no1 on your list.









And I'm installing this soon 









600whp here I come. Suckas


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> Did another o2j swap with dieselgeek linkage.
> 
> 
> If you haven't done this yet. It should be no1 on your list.
> ...


I been thinking about doing this, but i have the neuspeed short shifter. I got it wayyyy back in the day. Is the o2j swap and diesel geek SS better than that setup?


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

i have the o2j conversion and the diesel geek ss set up, and it feels real good. 
Feels like my r32 with diesel geek ss. Give it a try you will like the out come .


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> I been thinking about doing this, but i have the neuspeed short shifter. I got it wayyyy back in the day. Is the o2j swap and diesel geek SS better than that setup?


A billion times better.. No ****. It transforms the car into a better driver. The shifting feels so precise it's scary.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I cleaned the garage around it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

v.i.massive said:


> i have the o2j conversion and the diesel geek ss set up, and it feels real good.
> Feels like my r32 with diesel geek ss. Give it a try you will like the out come .


I've never driven a mk4 or an r32 for that matter so I have nothing to compare it to. 



Dimmu said:


> A billion times better.. No ****. It transforms the car into a better driver. The shifting feels so precise it's scary.



is this a comparison between the neuspeed shifter and the o2j diesel geek, or just an opinion?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

The o2a stuff is garbage. I've had a ton of o2a ss.. All were crap compared to the o2j


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The b&m with all new, metal inserts everywhere and new cables is decent but notchy compared to o2j. The o2j is so easy its hard to not donit.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there a o2j diy? This has no pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3286192-DIY-O2A-to-O2J-shift-linkage

EDIT: Never mind...found this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5820143-DIY-02A-gt-02J-Shifter-conversion-for-VR6-SLC-Cars
and this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7125449-DIY-o2j-swap-and-polo-box-conversion


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

How much would that setup cost?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

125 o2j
200 (??) polo box,plate and arm
200 for the dieselgeek linkage 
9 for a good 6 pack of 312 beer


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have about 500 into mine for the dg, used tower and mk4 shift box, polo box, new cables and some new bushings.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> 125 o2j
> 200 (??) polo box,plate and arm
> 200 for the dieselgeek linkage
> 9 for a good 6 pack of 312 beer
> ...


Do mine man. Cash ready to go.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

blackslcchild said:


> Do mine man. Cash ready to go.


You got my number


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Got one step closer to clearing her spot in the garage and changing her back from my daily to my project :laugh:

Got my Passat just about ready to return to duty; waiting for the Corrado:

-Electrical work for fog and parking lights
-New o2a shifter box w/ preinstalled B&M shortshift
-Possible plasti-dip


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finally finished my o2j swap. Drives like a new car. I love every second of it.








And I took a neighborhood kid for a ride and scared the crap out of him  

This car is scary. And it's only gonna get faster from here,


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Car looks nice and the updated box is fantastic. I dislike the looks of the tall shifter. Sure it can be corrected. I wanted your thoughts on the height. Do you like dislike or do you feel it should stay at that height for best results etc. Thanks


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

ajhvw93 said:


> Car looks nice and the updated box is fantastic. I dislike the looks of the tall shifter. Sure it can be corrected. I wanted your thoughts on the height. Do you like dislike or do you feel it should stay at that height for best results etc. Thanks



I cut mine down the first 5 minutes I had it on the car. They are made for golf's why high seating positions, not corrados. They feel way better shorter. I also have a mk4 golf and the corrado feels better


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Big thing is that the Corrado's tunnel is higher, and that mounts the shifter higher when you use the bolt in parts.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I love how high it sits. I tend to hug the wheel when driving this car and the shifter is in the perfect position. And thanks. But it's far from nice. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I even washed the turd too.










Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Purchased this full carpet set*

Purchased this full carpet set, hope it's as nice as it looks.
I think it was a good deal since the rear shelf is included.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251898286490?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Dimmu said:


> Finally finished my o2j swap. Drives like a new car. I love every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do your dash?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bought a "flocking" kit off the flocking Internet. It flocking sucked. Removing the dash was easy, it was prepping the dash and laying the glue that was a pita. I've been going with a pseudo motorsports build with my car.

http://www.flockit.com/index.php/order/rayon-mini-flocker-kit-flock-fibers.html

I'm pretty sure I got that one.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks awesome. Never noticed it before but definitely love it!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Thanks.. I'll snap some better pics of you like.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Thanks.. I'll snap some better pics of you like.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

God vortex has gone down the tubes...


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya WTF?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> Thanks.. I'll snap some better pics of you like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


Definitely do that


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

Got some new wheels today for a cheap ass price 500 Dollars.
BBS RS 17 inch 
Specs 8½ with ET30 5x112. ****ING LUCKY I AM !!!!=)


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome wheels. Might be hard to adapt 5x112 with et30 offset and that width though. With a 15mm adapter that puts you at 17x8.5 et15 which would be hard to run on the front


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

JamesS said:


> Awesome wheels. Might be hard to adapt 5x112 with et30 offset and that width though. With a 15mm adapter that puts you at 17x8.5 et15 which would be hard to run on the front


today i run 9" front with et22
i can allways change the Barrels if its a problem.

Was thinking of redrilling them to 5x100


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Issue: Rad fan not turning on until coolant >230F when A/C is OFF; Root Cause = fried Tn1








This connector was located in the center of the universe, I mean rat's nest.
Credit: tech support from mateok :beer:

resprayed a few weeks ago:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

UPDATE: Low Rad fan kicks on at ~195F-200F coolant temp. as it should 
Now to put this pile back together.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Purchased this full carpet set, hope it's as nice as it looks.
> I think it was a good deal since the rear shelf is included.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251898286490?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Carpet arrived, amazing, everything is near new as it looked in the photos. Glad I didn't go for the repro from Heritage. I can sell the rear shelf and the trunk carpet and have almost nothing in the carpet set.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

After reinstalling the hood release cable today I get a bad feeling that it's going to break on the next pull, or the next, or the next. Makes me consider hacking in aerocatch hood pins in my stock hood.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

JDCorrado said:


> After reinstalling the hood release cable today I get a bad feeling that it's going to break on the next pull, or the next, or the next. Makes me consider hacking in aerocatch hood pins in my stock hood.


Noooo! Run steel wires like for picture hanging to the spring catches that hold the hood shut. One on each side. Tuck the free ends under the bumper or in the grille. Next time the cable breaks you have the backup wires to pull on.

PS, I redid my hood cable with 0.045 inch stainless music wire. Works fantastic, best hood release ever.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Replaced the passenger's control arm back bushing on the red one. Broke all 3 ball joint M8 bolts. Grr.  Forgot you need to jack up the engine to get the passenger's front control arm bolt out. Double grr.   Finished the job at 9pm, outside, in the dark, 35 degrees with wind howling. Now I just need to bolt the passenger's side motor mount back down (tomorrow, when I can see ).


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I rigged mine to open from the rear front lip. Always opens.


----------



## slimpickens1976 (Sep 23, 2012)

Roads are finally clearing up. Took her out of storage. Went for a drive. Hit 120k miles and snapped a few pics.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

theprf said:


> Noooo! Run steel wires like for picture hanging to the spring catches that hold the hood shut. One on each side. Tuck the free ends under the bumper or in the grille. Next time the cable breaks you have the backup wires to pull on.
> 
> PS, I redid my hood cable with 0.045 inch stainless music wire. Works fantastic, best hood release ever.


I did a similar back-up before but it seemed to be hanging up a bit, I'll work something out. I just needed to whine a bit due to frustration of the poor design.

How did you fix the piano wire to the hood release pull...got pics?

^^^previous post; Congrats on reaching 120k :thumbup:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Fresh upper radiator cardboard w/seal installed (Cost about $15 from Zeb).

















Installed the painted bumper:









NOS purge button installed but system remains inactive (bottle empty); last used in ~'99 by OO, ran 1/4 in mid-13s:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Took the red '92 out on its maiden voyage under my command. 








Promptly failed Mass. state inspection for mis-aimed headlights.


----------



## hellah fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

Discuss


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

While he was at it, he should have made it into a limousine too...


Sent from the attic in my closet


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

hellah fresh said:


> Discuss


The discussions concerning said creation can be found in this thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7121349-Corrado-Golf-Mk5-mix


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Recap: At a car event, a 10x10 tent blew on my Rado while the hood was open and the prop rod went through the rail and knurled/dented my beuatiful hood :facepalm:










Primed and sanded one more time after this:









1st Bondo Experience: You think you have it smooth enough, but you don't. I knew that it required more fill and sanding, but thought it was good enough for the vinyl wrap...but it wasn't and still shows through in certain light. Will do it all over in a year or two.

Other than that, I have my fake CF hood now and the Vivid TechArt high gloss carbon fiber wrap looks great. Took me about 3.5 hours to put it on. Overall I'd rate my wrapping skills at a 7/10. Had some help from my kids, but they only lasted about 1/3 of the way when they started whacking and tickling eachother so I had to fire them.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks good. I like the idea instead of having a dent in the hood. 

On the block sanding, did you use a large enough block? I found that was my problem when attempting body work, not a big enough block to smooth it out. Also did you cross hatch sand? That will also help take down the high spots evenly.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I used a standard sized sanding block, on the small side, and cross hatched. Larger sanding block, better quality final filler/glaze and primer, stepping to a finer sand-paper, and better skillz will all be needed changes for the next time. Good learning experience though :beer:
Cost: Dent Repair Kit - $20, Primer - $10, Vinyl Wrap - $60, cutting knife and felt covered plastic vinyl applicator - $10...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Went to roll down my window for a nice weather drive... 'CLICK' apparently I need to replace both regulators now :banghead:
And my car is running like poo... apparently it's going to be _that_ kind of summer :facepalm:


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

Replaced the O2 sensor and it's cable harness. Car runs sooooo much better now...


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Well last weekend I drove the car down to Myrtle Beach and it decided it did not want to leave the Bojangles I got breakfast at. Had it towed 4 miles away to a lot until I could go down and pick it up the following weekend :banghead:



It turns out the starter had failed. I've never had a starter all the sudden just quit on me with no hard start symptoms before. To get the Corrado back on the road I took the starter off my B4 Passat and swapped it on and she started right up. Does anyone have any experience rebuilding the O2A starter? I have two cores at home I would like to make work and I've seen some MKII starter rebuild write ups but never for the O2A. I also found a Bosch vendor that has the necessary brushes to replace the worn out ones.


----------



## bojigga (Apr 4, 2015)

Did this 2 weeks ago, but finally posting pics hah. OEM horns were terrible, barely noticeable idling at a stop and I couldn't hear them at highway speeds at all.










Hella supertones! And with the grill installed, they're perfectly hidden.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

bojigga said:


> Hella supertones!


How much did that setup cost? I'm sick of being cut off...


----------



## bojigga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaweber said:


> How much did that setup cost? I'm sick of being cut off...


You can get them for a little over $50 on amazon. Make sure it comes with the relay, I think they all do though.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Have the new LCA's with bearings ready to go on. Yes!


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Started my 91*

I started my 91 today to start driving it this summer. It hasn't been started since November of 2010 and still had a half tank of gas from 2010. 

It turned over for three seconds the first time, and started right up and ran perfectly on the second try and I put on 120 miles today !


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^Post a few more pics of your car...looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## corradovr693 (Jun 3, 2012)

I stared at my corrado because it will not start...:banghead::banghead:


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/sP0jd7b.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ukScEpD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SxPr3TR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mayuT4B.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xDONThx.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jq5SEZV.jpg

Out it came...


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Not today, but I had "Heidi" up on ramps on Wednesday for a six month/3,000 mile oil change. She's sitting pretty at just over 103,000 miles! Also used it as an opportunity to take care of and replace the infamous oil cooler seals... Happy to report she's now leak-free!










Used Thursday and early Friday to wash and wax her for prom last night.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Replaced passenger's side front wheel bearing in my red VR. Drives SMOOTH now! Need to do the pass side in my green VR, too.


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/xiGZ2g6.jpg


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Lowered it.

OLD










NEW


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

So. I was getting annoy on central locking system- lack of it! The knobs are too far back to lock the car while driving. 

Also passenger keep breaking the knob resting there arm upper door trim when window is open. 

Solution solved. 1st I removed both door knobs. Point-less for usage for me. 

2nd solution- installed mk3 central locking button. There 5 wires that make works. Ground(31) power(30) light source(58) two signal wires. Ones said (T) I made a harness. I spliced into the 3pin connector near the fuse box that goes to door harness. Pin one is 30 power, red/yellow was locking signal, red-black was open signal. I install the switch in bezel just below foglight switch. 

Now I can lock and unlock doors from the switch. Even roll up the windows while holding lock position. 

And if somebody break into the car, there no knobs to pull up. 😄 so you can't open the door from knob or inner door handle. Unless you know unlock button at! :laugh:

That what I did today, fully functional central locking switch!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

chc-rado said:


> So. I was getting annoy on central locking system- lack of it! The knobs are too far back to lock the car while driving.
> 
> Also passenger keep breaking the knob resting there arm upper door trim when window is open.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of this... What did you do to block the holes in your door panels though?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

jaweber said:


> I like the sound of this... What did you do to block the holes in your door panels though?


Nothing right now. The door panels are going to get recover. Hardware sells plastic covers, I might just use those for now. I'm just glad I have working central locking switch.


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

I installed the ipod input cable on my Alpine 7894, fixed an input cable in the ADS PH15 amp harness, replaced a brake light and changed the oil. Turned 75000 miles last week.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Removed and replaced the clutch slave cylinder again within 3 years. The one before that had been there since before I bought the car which was in 2004.


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

Installed glass moonroof. Next full cage.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Finished up the intake manifold and fuel rail set-up:



and started working on the front brakes, but it looks like my wheels will not clear these calipers....diameter wise its perfect fits behind 15" wheels, but the wheel would require some serious spacing for the spokes to clear. Might try and machine the caliper face. :sly: more on that this weekend.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Did you use these thingys?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

No I did not, but I plan on taking some measurements and making something along these lines:










But before I get out and start machining parts, I have to double check the minimum spacer size. I don't plan on changing my wheels and with no spacers the offset is perfect. Running 15x8 RM's, so far I tried the stock Sebrings and they are a no go without spacers.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Installed a new fuel pump since I was having some freaking misfires at high rev and mph.









Craptastic.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I hit a dear last night at around 12. I am one lucky sumbitch. The animal ran into the side of my car while I was going 45mph. Initial dent is fist sized on the front right fender, right on the wheel well. There appear to be dents on the lower part of the door from its hooves and lastly an impact on the rear wheel well fender arch. My $50 deductible for animal collisions means the Rado may get a repaint this summer rather than next.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*I won Import Face Off*

I won the race at Import face Off 2015 Wodburn OR


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Today I had a new rear muffler hanger support welded on, to replace the one that decided to bail on me yesterday. 
Then I had the wheels/tires rebalanced. 

Then I began cleaning the fuel filler neck area, in anticipation of dropping the tank tomorrow and repairing the leaking filler neck.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Fresh power steering fluid :beer:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Pulled all the pillar trim and sunroof so I can swap to a Passat sunroof, change out the antenna for a new 928 unit, and have the roof PDR'd to fix hail damage (from me driving it into a hail storm a few years back... :banghead

The 928 antenna is a perfect fit. Angle is correct and wires just plug right in. Been driving this car since about 2010 and it's nice to finally be able to listen to the radio.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Audi TT wiper arms.....maybe I can see **** now


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Back to full boost*

My VRT runs great again! Love driving it around even when there's no need to go anywhere  Not all today but just all recent in the last month:

1) Rebuilt and swap in the bigger Turbonetics T60-1 HiFi instead T04E in the pic 
2) Swap the Deltagate to a Tial
3) Replaced the Apexi boost solenoid valve but looks like the old one is still worked
4) Replace in tank pump with a NOS Pieburg one. Lucky thing I grabbed one off eBay last year










The shinny billet whell is lighter and have more blades. That combined with the waste gate and new solenoid valve change make throttle response so much snappier. The way it runs now is the best my C has ran is years... :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Today it moved for the first time in 3 years  I wouldn't normally take pics when it's so filthy, it's absolutely thick with dust  but what the hell...


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Pulled all the pillar trim and sunroof so I can swap to a Passat sunroof, change out the antenna for a new 928 unit, and have the roof PDR'd to fix hail damage (from me driving it into a hail storm a few years back... :banghead
> 
> The 928 antenna is a perfect fit. Angle is correct and wires just plug right in


That 928 antenna....is that the base and aerial? I got a base at one point, but the car has a screw in type connector and the one I got looks like a plug in....


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Inkarnata said:


> That 928 antenna....is that the base and aerial? I got a base at one point, but the car has a screw in type connector and the one I got looks like a plug in....


Correct, the base and aerial came as one piece. I'm not sure that the wiring for the antenna didn't change at some point during production; but mine has two wires. One that is just a normal spade connector, and one that pushes together with a retaining nut to keep it together.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7053965-corrado-oem-antenna-base-info-needed


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed this...

Untitled by Wayne, on Flickr

I really need to focus more on getting the tranny out rather than find other things to work on...


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Installed this...


That doesn't like like something for an SLC which has the insert type of oil filter. It that oils filter mount for a G60? Looks nice... Who makes that?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Schimmell makes it. And their revision looks 100x better


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Yup, rev B is streamlined and sexy (if you get into CNC'd aluminum). 

green_slc...this is a total replacement oil filter housing for the VR6 motor. It allows the use of a conventional spin-on filter and has more plumbing ports.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Where and why has SP been hiding this?


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^I WANT :thumbup:
Just in time for the, "It's my b-day purchase excuse" 
http://vr6parts.com/onlinestore/index.php/volkswagen/vr6/12-valve/12vr6oilhousing.html
Extra plumbing ports there to provide filtered oil to your turbo; So do the parts come with those ports capped if you don't have a Turbo?

Also, for this thread I washed my car and drove about 30 miles, the car is running great after the ECU recallibrated itself.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Yup--it comes with two NPT plugs in case you aren't using those ports. My only complaint is that those ports are little close to each other if you are using an aftermarket (VDO) electrical oil pressure gauge. That VDO sender is kinda big so it relegates the neighboring ports useless. You just have to plan it out a little if you're using an aftermarket sender. Looking at the underside of the part, I understand that the design is limited to where you can put the ports. Very nice part though.

Considering this as well...

http://vr6parts.com/onlinestore/index.php/volkswagen/vr6/12-valve/vrwaterpump.html

I really like Schimmel. Bill is all about performance. I've talked to him a couple times on the phone before I bought a long block from him and he doesn't candy-coat things. Tell him what you want and he'll tell you how to get there.

As far as what I did to my car...swapped the S2000 antenna for a stubby one from ECS Tuning. Also pulled the dash speakers out. (don't have a radio anyway) Door speakers/tweeters and crossovers are next to come out. Anyone interested in MB Quart Q-series 5-1/4" separates and 4" coaxials (non-Q-series)? 

-Wayne


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd love to get one of those for my 24v. I hate those stupid cartridges and would really love to run an oil pressure gauge somewhere. Even if I retrofit the SLC cubby whole one into my g60 dash


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

They make one for the 24V--it's even more expensive than the 12V. :sly:

http://vr6parts.com/onlinestore/index.php/24vr6oilhousing.html


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yup, saw that yesterday  The switch from 12v to 24v just wasnt worth the money. Everything is so much more expensive for that motor and marginally more HP. I need to swap in a 3.2L for sure to make it even worth it.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Yup--it comes with two NPT plugs in case you aren't using those ports. My only complaint is that those ports are little close to each other if you are using an aftermarket (VDO) electrical oil pressure gauge. That VDO sender is kinda big so it relegates the neighboring ports useless. You just have to plan it out a little if you're using an aftermarket sender. Looking at the underside of the part, I understand that the design is limited to where you can put the ports. Very nice part though. -Wayne


VDO makes a nice adapter. Don't use Teflon tape though. It'll mess with the conductivity and possibly give inaccurate readings. 










Use the stuff below ...



petethepug said:


> Can't use any type of Teflon tape or sealant except the conductive stuff. It's generally only used in aerospace or industrial. Highly regulated since it contains lead and sold in cans with a brush for $50-$200.
> 
> Here's the exception for any issues on sensors that screw into the block that need sealant or a good lube:
> 
> ...


I had a seller throw one of these in as a gift when I bought a my Mk IV Alum calipers for the g60. Didn't know what it was until now. $45 @ 42DD. Dandy little piece for that price.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Finally got around to refinishing the hood yesterday...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Maybe I am nuts but I like the cartridges better. Would like more oil ports but a short hose and adapters are easy enough.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Finally installed the plug-and-play keyless entry system I bought years ago. It's super easy with optional the vehicle specific harness. The hardest part was locating the central locking vacuum pump in the right rear corner of the trunk. It comes with two fobs containing key blanks then I had to find a key shop to cut them to match the original VW key. I haven't' hooked up any to the additional outputs for flashing the lights, horn, hatch popper, etc

So far I'm happy with it. The only issue is that the the buttons are backwards. Lock button is actually unlock and vice versa. I guess there's a setting to flip that or the vehicle specific harness has two wire wrong. I'll figure that out later.... I think this it the 1st time my C hast keyless entry since it was new 23 years ago  It's a new car now, lol

Another minor detail is that there just barely enough clearance with the new fob key in the ignition and the wiper switch in the down (intermittent) position


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> VDO makes a nice adapter. Don't use Teflon tape though. It'll mess with the conductivity and possibly give inaccurate readings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that brass fitting? Thats not the VDO one I have, its a LOT better.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a picture from the body shop. They got her back from detailing today, just needs front lighting and brakes fixed and picking her up Saturday!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

That looks gorgeous ^^^


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Started on the first try! Thank you ebay ecm.......


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

So today I changed out the throttle body, TPS, ISV and MAF. Last time I started my car, about 4-7 years ago, it kept shutting off. I was just getting out of grad school and couldn't be bothered, so I shoved her in my parent's garage and there she sat. A few days ago I told some guys on here what happened the last timed I started her up and was told it was the Throttle Position Sensor. I bought a 92 Corrado two weeks ago to part her. I snatched the TB, TPS, ISV and MAF from that car, cleaned them up and installed them in my 93. After a good jump, the car started up and purred so lovely. Only problem is when I shut the car off it won't restart. The battery is brand new. Coolant is spraying from the top right side of the radiator. Don't think its the radiator though; I think it's the plastic tube above it. Anyways I think I need a new alternator. Check engine light, abs light and coolant lights are all on. Spoiler still works. I give her a bath. It was a good day!! 










Took off intake.








All back together








Dirt


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looked at it... Swore.... And closed the garage door


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapped the fuel pressure regulator.
Looks like the gasket was bad and whenever I took the vacuum line out it smelled like gas. Needless to say, it didn't fixed my problem.
Nothing, literally.......nothing.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got her lugtronic


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Got a few questions. 

Did you buy your lugtronic new or private sale...? 

IF new, how long did you wait from when you put in the order till receiving it?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bought it new. Took almost a month from email to payment to receiving it. Not bad and quality is exquisite


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Denver_Larry said:


> Finally got around to refinishing the hood yesterday...


Are you going to do hood pins? I am on the fence about my CF hood.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I would.. #Racecar stuff


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

green_slc said:


> Finally installed the plug-and-play keyless entry system I bought years ago. It's super easy with optional the vehicle specific harness. The hardest part was locating the central locking vacuum pump in the right rear corner of the trunk. It comes with two fobs containing key blanks then I had to find a key shop to cut them to match the original VW key. I haven't' hooked up any to the additional outputs for flashing the lights, horn, hatch popper, etc
> 
> So far I'm happy with it. The only issue is that the the buttons are backwards. Lock button is actually unlock and vice versa. I guess there's a setting to flip that or the vehicle specific harness has two wire wrong. I'll figure that out later.... I think this it the 1st time my C hast keyless entry since it was new 23 years ago  It's a new car now, lol
> 
> Another minor detail is that there just barely enough clearance with the new fob key in the ignition and the wiper switch in the down (intermittent) position



Nice!
I'm surprised you didnt add this earlier.
Unfortunately Right click is NLA at least the last time I checked.
:banghead: should have bought one but, I did have two OE Corrado Keyless Units


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

turtledub said:


> Are you going to do hood pins? I am on the fence about my CF hood.


DONT DO IT!!!
Hardware fits exact.( VIS Brand )
I daily drive the Corrado hood held at 130 mph


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ajhvw93 said:


> DONT DO IT!!!
> Hardware fits exact.( VIS Brand )
> I daily drive the Corrado hood held at 130 mph


I agree with this. The VIS hood on my Corrado fits just fine with the factory hardware. Hood pins on a Corrado are like a super model with no teeth. It just looks out of place and wrong.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

No hood pins going on. The hood has actually been on the car for at least 10 years, no issues. The original finish was absolutely shot, just wanted to get the hood sorted before plastic-dipping the whole car (soon).


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

ajhvw93 said:


> DONT DO IT!!!
> Hardware fits exact.( VIS Brand )
> I daily drive the Corrado hood held at 130 mph


Wonder if it will hold 150+.....


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

ajhvw93 said:


> Nice!
> I'm surprised you didnt add this earlier.
> Unfortunately Right click is NLA at least the last time I checked.
> :banghead: should have bought one but, I did have two OE Corrado Keyless Units


 Yeah, I'm starting to work and little things now that my VRT is running pretty well on ODB1 C2 36# setup at 16-17 lbs. The biggest thing that doesn't work is no heat due to a blown heater core. Two little things that doesn't work is ABS and the MFA display. 

I'm getting the itch to start collecting parts for an OBD2 upgrade and UM 630cc injectors software and Pro Maf setup though ...


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

I spoke too soon. The Corrado curse strikes again... Fix one thing and something else unrelated will fail shortly afterwards :banghead:

All a sudden there a new problem with the clutch pedal sticking all the way to the floor on that car. I barely made it home ok, lol Probably clutch slave cylinder.... Sucks it only started running well for about a month


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

1. Cleaned battery terminals, and now she starts for the first time in years. 
2. Uninstalled and cleaned ignition coil.
3. Scrapped off old hood liner and cleaned up with goo gone, soap and water. Will be installing new liner when adhesive spray comes in the mail. 
http://www.classic9leathershop.com/...en-corrado-vr6-bonnet-heat-shield-hood-liner/
4. Started installing MISHIMOTO Radiator Hose Kit.
5. Put car on jack stands so I could remove cracked radiator. 
6. To be continued...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Broke down! Getting towed right now. Really need to buy a truck and trailer!


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> Broke down! Getting towed right now. Really need to buy a truck and trailer!


Yeah me too not too far from home though. Good reason to have multiple vehicles, lol ! I managed to limp my C home though without calling AAA. Lucky thing I was wearing flip flops so I just took them off and drove barefoot so that I can pull up the clutch pedal in case it got stuck to to floor. The other thing was it felt like the clutch could stop working at any time so I tried to use the clutch as few times as possible. 

I ordered only the clutch slave cylinder but maybe I should order both clutch master and slave cylinders.. Still thinking about it...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

green_slc said:


> Yeah me too not too far from home though. Good reason to have multiple vehicles, lol ! I managed to limp my C home though without calling AAA. Lucky thing I was wearing flip flops so I just took them off and drove barefoot so that I can pull up the clutch pedal in case it got stuck to to floor. The other thing was it felt like the clutch could stop working at any time so I tried to use the clutch as few times as possible.
> 
> I ordered only the clutch slave cylinder but maybe I should order both clutch master and slave cylinders.. Still thinking about it...


Same reason I drive a mk3.. If the Rado breaks. I steal mk3 parts and vise versa!

I'd do it to be safe.. Try and find quality ones, don't skimp out.

Pic!


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

green_slc said:


> I ordered only the clutch slave cylinder but maybe I should order both clutch master and slave cylinders.. Still thinking about it...


Do both, it's not a bad job, and you'll be certain you fixed it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2009)

Cleaning up my garage to start painting my trans to put on a freshly built 9A with wiseco 9:1 pistons.http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?478878-Sayloth-yahoo-com


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Dug though my stash and found both an 02A clutch master and slave cylinders  Based upon the symptoms I decided to replace the master cylinder first and yeah that's fixed it! I can shift normally again ...


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

This was Saturday...
Did this:







Explanation will be posted in my build thread.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Wow! You flat spotted a rotor... Very impressive 
Was there there a loose wheel rolling down the highway?


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Yup. Fortunately it didn't go into the road, remained on the side and stopped there.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

good lookin rado  I did that in one of my rabbits..


----------



## wash with gasoline (Mar 10, 2010)

Drove mine from Seattle to Los Angeles
Feels good to have it back on the road, been a couple years
...now i need to find a fuel pump. it never ends :laugh:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

g60racer said:


> Yup. Fortunately it didn't go into the road, remained on the side and stopped there.


Congrats! A lot of guys say they love their rado so much they'd drive it until the wheels fall off. You accomplished that with flying colors for sure...


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Got some more prep done before trying the plastidip thing. I've got 7(!) gallons of dip coming, crossing my fingers that it comes out good!
Here's some shots of the disassembly and sanding of chips/scratches/flaked clear coat:









































On a side note, since I have ADD I managed to gloss black the VW emblems while I was taking things apart.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

And I also found out that my rear bumper has been on at least 2 other Corrados...


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Yanked my cracked radiator. Put on new silicon hoses. Put on new hoodliner! Pulled dent out of radiator core support. Drank some beer w/ steamed blue MD crabs. It was a good day! eace:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Rerouted the bottom of the Tial directly to the throttle body for less turbo lag  After that went on a sight seeing day trip with the extended family to check what kind of fuel mileage I get driving off-boost going nice and slow... Total trip 125.4 miles using 4.4 gallons so I got 28.5 mpg in my VRT. Not bad all since I usually get about 17 mpg driving hard around town. The super tall 02A CTN gearing really helps with freeway mileage...


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

Drove her for the first time in almost a year


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Shed some weight!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Prepping for lugtronic and new turbo time.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Shed some weight!


Going full race with that? It's gonna be loud without that carpeting & stuff!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Denver_Larry said:


> Finally got around to refinishing the hood yesterday...


:thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

theprf said:


> Going full race with that? It's gonna be loud without that carpeting & stuff!


Race car noises. It's not too bad. The fuel pump is loud, but it lets me know my corrado isnt broken. Lol


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I got a invite to a BBQ dyno day so I took the Cowrado down and put the junk yard motor on the rollers.








Today I race the cap out of it at the track. best run 12.83 @ 106mph


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Getting re inspired to drop these in since I have the door cards off:








Still don't know what I want to do to get the mids/tweets in though. They won't both fit under the dash grills, and I'm not really stoked about cutting the tweets into the door cards...


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Euro bumper with my 90mm lip came in today from England. Looks like I'll be having some fun tomorrow morning swapping that on :beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

pics on this one please!!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Maybe James will make another run of door pockets if there's enough interest/seed money.
*
stereo installs - front speakers and tweeter placements
*












Denver_Larry said:


> Getting re inspired to drop these in since I have the door cards off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/131603016
Alittle 3rd gear pull 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

petethepug said:


> Maybe James will make another run of door pockets if there's enough interest/seed money.
> *
> stereo installs - front speakers and tweeter placements
> *


Cool, thanks for the link. I think the tweets will end up in the triangles, more reversible that drilling a door card. 22 year old German plastics are cheap and plentiful, right?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

banginggears01 said:


> https://vimeo.com/131603016
> Alittle 3rd gear pull
> 
> 
> ...


You live in Australia?


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

No America 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

got the 044 ready


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

banginggears01 said:


> No America
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


video was upside down so i figured you lived in australia :what:


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> video was upside down so i figured you lived in australia :what:


LOL!










Homemade 4" MAF, hopefully little paint will help it not look like dodos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Where did you get the 044 pump housing?


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

vr68u said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That looks a lot like my setup I just completed.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

vr68u said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air leak city... Population; you.


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Air leak city... Population; you.


I was afraid of that. But for less then 30 bucks doesn't hurt to try 

And if it fails miserably then I'll be coping roadhog 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Oh damn mhmm it plays on my stuff the right way lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

petethepug said:


> pics on this one please!!


Pics as promised! Bumper needs a little work but for what I paid for it I'm very pleased. Excuse my fuzzy hood


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

1) Fixed the cruise control. The little switch near the clutch pedal needed to be adjusted
2) New 215/40/17 Falken Ziex tires and alignment. Rolls nice and smooth now ...
3) Got B4 Passat OBD2 VR6 swap parts from the local Pick-and-Pull (ecu, both engine harnesses, obd2 throttle body, etc)
4) Got perfect engine plastic pieces (engine covers, fuel rail clips) No broken tabs
5) Get spare fan control modules, auxiliary electric water pump)


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

Tommy D said:


> Where did you get the 044 pump housing?


newer diesel. I might have an extra one laying around.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Got the mids sorted out:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Too lazy to walk back outside and take a proper picture, but I washed it to get ready for Corrado Rush in Holland, MI tomorrow.









And last weekend I excavated around the other one enough to see three of the four sides for the first time in many years.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Well Monday I towed her from
CT to Charlotte NC and today I bought a daily support vehicle and tow rig. See pics below











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Paid "way too much" for some stock slc lights. :banghead: still need a grille, turns and markers if anyone has cheapies for me.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I've got a set Paul... You've got my number.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Close call*

Was out on a spirited drive on a county rural road  A couple of crazy people decided to stop their cars completely on top of blind hill :screwy: Had to panic stop and lock up to avoid hitting them. Well the Stoptechs worked great but I flat spotted two of the almost new tires in the front :banghead:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

840cc injectors installed. Need to fill up on e85 soon.. Time to hit the track!


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> 840cc injectors installed. Need to fill up on e85 soon.. Time to hit the track!


Where'd you get your fuel rail? Did it come with the gauge?

And you were right about that **** abs intake I made! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Cut the pars car in half while the other watched in horror. 

FYI a Corrado stripped of everything except the windshield and rear glass bits weights 642lbs.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

vr68u said:


> Where'd you get your fuel rail? Did it come with the gauge?
> 
> And you were right about that **** abs intake I made!
> 
> ...


came with the short runner, pretty sure its a schimmel, and no it didnt. 



and told ya..

ive been in the game a long time.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Giving her some new Koni shocks, struts and mounts and a set of H&R camber bolts tonight. Starting the B&M shifter install if I still have motivation.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Finished the prep work, plasti-dipping tomorrow!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

New turbo time. Pulling the trans tomorrow. 
















Barely fits 

Lol


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Primer coats on yesterday, and lots more light blue today!
























Plus a gratuitous family photo...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Saw that color on an R8 v10 in the show room a few months ago. It's satin blue and looked exactly like the plasti you're doing.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

I hope mine comes out that nice! Blue pearl and gloss coats to follow.


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Installed a Gruvenparts.com Cable Transmission Short Shift Kit.

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/n-ww20x...s/271/305__20449.1381848002.1280.1280.jpg?c=2


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

corradoclubkid said:


> Installed a Gruvenparts.com Cable Transmission Short Shift Kit.
> 
> http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/n-ww20x...s/271/305__20449.1381848002.1280.1280.jpg?c=2


i wouldve saved the money and swapped an 02j unit in there... its ok, but for 90$ and what it does isnt worth it. i know, i bought one.. lol


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Ok I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Took more parts off of it.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Swapped the S2000 antenna for a stubby one from ECS. I don't have a radio anyway so this is just for show...

Untitled by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sent kevin another follow up email :facepalm:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Almost looks like a car. Lots of cutting to do still.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Is that where you plan on running the radiator?

When I get some cash I want to haev a custom brass one made that'll fit like a mk3 radiator


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Psyching myself up to replace the dreaded heater core ...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

green_slc said:


> Psyching myself up to replace the dreaded heater core ...


Heater core's not so bad - I can do them in 6 hours. Practice .


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

A little work on the purple one...


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Threw these in the wash. The backing was disintegrating. Will repair with something later.








[/URL]


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

theprf said:


> Heater core's not so bad - I can do them in 6 hours. Practice .


Ok I got going on tearing the dash apart. So far so good then one bolt holding the heater box assembly to the firewall just spins round and round..:banghead: Giving up for today...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes those bolts seize up. I have cut then off under the hood with a dremel to get them out.
They are screwed into the heaterbox with a sheet metal screw thread. I think if you keep unscrewing them even if the nut is seized you can unscrew them from the heater box. Then you can take the heaterbox out and deal with the bolt, holding it inside the car with vicegrips.
If you can't picture the bolt I can shoot a picture of one tomorrow.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> Is that where you plan on running the radiator?
> 
> When I get some cash I want to haev a custom brass one made that'll fit like a mk3 radiator


Sort of. It needs to drop 3" and move forward 2". The current crossmember is in the way. Waiting on the chassis guy to fix it.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

corradoclubkid said:


> Threw these in the wash. The backing was disintegrating. Will repair with something later.


I've used Flex Seal in the past to recreate the backing on floor mats. Isn't as good as having the little fingers on the back of the mat, but it works better than having nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

theprf said:


> Yes those bolts seize up. I have cut then off under the hood with a dremel to get them out.
> They are screwed into the heaterbox with a sheet metal screw thread. I think if you keep unscrewing them even if the nut is seized you can unscrew them from the heater box. Then you can take the heaterbox out and deal with the bolt, holding it inside the car with vicegrips.
> If you can't picture the bolt I can shoot a picture of one tomorrow.


Thanks for the tip! Got more of it apart.. Doing the heater core really sucks. A huge mess and no fun at all, lol Even the knee bar has to come out. Somehow I manage to pop the clips on the back of the heater box off. 

Of course all the foam pieces on the flappers are gone.. Also there is a loose vacuum line (circled in red) 
Is that supposed to go here then go to another vaccum source on the engine bay side?










This old blown one is a Valeo. THe new one is an AKG. There is no vacuum line fitting between the inlet and outlet like the old Valeo. Looks I have to drill a little hole in that place and put in a coupler fitting...

Hope is works and last for a long time... Never want to do this again ever, lol


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

I found this old post regarding the vacuum line going in between the two heater inlet and outet:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ion-for-VR6&highlight=heater+core+vacuum+line



> Is it only heat you feel through the vents because your control was in the heat position, or just air flow through the vents? If it is air flow, check the vacuum line going into the firwall inbetween the two hot water lines going to your heater core. That vacuum line provides vacuum to the air control box. If there is no vacuum i.e. your line popped out, the air flap will open and you will get air flow through vents even when the fan is off.
> Good luck,
> Corrado Dad


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Noooo, use the all metal heater core from the Passat W8. Then,..... you wont have to do that again


This dude has been selling them for $79 but they're up to $119 shipped for free now. It's still a smok'n hot deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...ore-/171833855374?hash=item2802188d8e&vxp=mtr


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

Got started on reassembly...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Denver_Larry said:


> Got started on reassembly...


More pics? I am on the fence about plastidip.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Played with all the shoe parts that I'm going to truck up north to sell off since the local scene isn't into 5x100 wheels.


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> I've used Flex Seal in the past to recreate the backing on floor mats. Isn't as good as having the little fingers on the back of the mat, but it works better than having nothing. :thumbup:


Something about liquid rubber just scares me. :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow those LMs would look soooo good on my car. I need to do a 5lug swap >.<


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

turtledub said:


> More pics? I am on the fence about plastidip.


"Primer" coat...









Base of light blue

















Close up of the finished product after a coat of Suzuka Blue pearl and a couple coats of the clear gloss..









It looks pretty good from 10 feet, but my inexperience made for some drips and hazing in the clear coats. The clear coat IMO is harder to shoot than real paint if you want to get it right. I'm sure with some more experience it would be better. It sets up much faster than paint and you have to move around the car REALLY fast so that the overspray from an adjacent area doesn't mess up the panel you just finished. I kept on reapplying to an area that got overspray and ended up with drips... I maybe should have been more patient and waited to see if it "flashed" on its own after a few minutes. The regular matte stuff is pretty easy though. Cheap and reversible!


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Installed BFI stage 1 front motor mount. Two more to go!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got this done 








Started deleting wiring I didn't need








Then Started cleaning up all of it and rerouting everything








In gonna put the battery in the back and clean the driver side wiring








As it sits now.. Turbo manifold is off for porting and trans is out for some custom synchros and a diff.

Race season is coming up fast!


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Been DDing it for a few days now. first time in about 3 years that I've been actually using it as something other than a garage ornament. I suspect I'm actually going to put more than one tank of fuel thru it this year 

gotta replace one sensor for the after run cooling to work properly and figure out what the deal is with the cruise control (not that it really matters on my commute) but otherwise, it actually works properly!!!!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Sold more parts off of it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Wheel came off, towed it home. Started process of ordering replacement parts :banghead::banghead:


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

I got these yesterday. Super excited!


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Took it to a local show in Dallas called Dubsplash


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Well a replaced the heater core and my VRT stills runs great! New problem: The freaking plate holder fell off somewhere along the road... It's a goner, I can't backtrack and find it


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

TODAY, on the first day of my 4 week vacation , after about 3 years I could finally open my passanger side door, man I am so happy. 
it was stuck for some reason, but not locked as I first thought. now I can try to get the parts moving and greased, if not I must find new parts.
#stoked


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

corradoclubkid said:


> Installed BFI stage 1 front motor mount. Two more to go!


just about to install .5 kit on mine. how much torque on the lower bolt that you thread upwards ( if it is on the car position ) ? is it 35nm and the top one is 65nm?
how do the new ones feel?

thanks.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hendrikbmx said:


> TODAY, on the first day of my 4 week vacation , after about 3 years I could finally open my passanger side door, man I am so happy.
> it was stuck for some reason, but not locked as I first thought. now I can try to get the parts moving and greased, if not I must find new parts.
> #stoked


If you aren't going on a trip, sounds like you got a lot of time to spend with that car!


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

hendrikbmx said:


> just about to install .5 kit on mine. how much torque on the lower bolt that you thread upwards ( if it is on the car position ) ? is it 35nm and the top one is 65nm?
> how do the new ones feel?
> 
> thanks.


Check out this tread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7217953-Torque-Spec-for-front-motor-mount-top-and-bottom

I haven't driven my car with them on yet. I won't be driving her until 8/11. The city says I have an unpaid parking ticket that is now $1000. So I'm going to court. I'll let you know then. Can't renew tags until it's resolved. In the mean time I'm just fixing and replacing everything I can afford to replace.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Put it up for sale


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> If you aren't going on a trip, sounds like you got a lot of time to spend with that car!


yeah, it was driving last summer and a little bit this year, before that it was sitting for 2 years almost. the entire time it was stuck. friends who wanted a ride had to climb over from the drivers seat or sit in the back haha. not anymore. also just got the rear hatch lock working, too, happy!
had to order a part 357837084 
looks like this 









now, just waiting to get my vr back from being bored out to 83mm


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ordered up Hawk HPS pads to go with the new ECS coated rotors sitting on the shelf and a 3 bar map sensor to complete my parts list for my microsquirt install.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finished installing the diff in the teams. Piece of cake.
















Then I got this to install








Still need to get a ap tuning 5th gear cuff.

Fall is getting close and I need to have my car finished. Still need slicks tho.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Vr6 fender installation, euro fogs, ecodes vr6 grill and front bumper getting put on today! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I drove to a race in the city in 105 degree heat. won all my rounds but 1.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

What radiator and fan setup are you using repoman?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Painted the Tensioner it needed it bad




















install sometime this week


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

REPOMAN said:


> I drove to a race in the city in 105 degree heat. won all my rounds but 1.


Very cool, congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

2x on the wins repoman #realquick


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

*fixed vac leak from bad diverter valve*


----------



## Teerav (Oct 1, 2013)

REPOMAN said:


> I drove to a race in the city in 105 degree heat. won all my rounds but 1.


Wish I would've know this was going on. I would of gladly come out and drove.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

picked up a new oil pan. Going to convert my 24v over to a 12v pan because the steel is much more durable. 

Also ordered new wheels just in time for h2o


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

3rd gear on my VRT started to rattle after a hard pull... Not sure what it is yet. Affecting only 3rd gear though... Hope I didn't break something internal to the tranny..


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Not much to break.

I'm prolly gonna break some stuff on my first pass.. Lol we will see.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I broke a 3rd gear na. Unless I see straight cut dog gears in there, well, good luck.


----------



## blue72beetle (Dec 15, 2003)

Pulling the front end apart, found a nice gift from the PO.


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

Bought it 

-91 G60, chipped, 65mm puolet, Sport exhaust, coilovers and Half leather recaros. Pics coming Later.

traded My -92 scirocco GT II for it...propably gonna miss that Car.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

blue72beetle said:


> Pulling the front end apart, found a nice gift from the PO.


That's a solid motor mount underneath? Of course it's broken! You should be able to weld it up no problem.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I broke a 3rd gear na. Unless I see straight cut dog gears in there, well, good luck.


I know it's on borrowed time. I'm gettin a spare trans to build while this one takes some beating.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Crossed the border to pick up my b4 sunroof assembly :beer:









Also, scrounged up this old-school thread today: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4010375-The-Archive-Neuspeed-Corrado-G60


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ordered a clutch! Clutch masters fx500








Still need to install these.. Just gotta find time


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I race the old corrado again.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^ Haulin!


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Put these on until I can afford BBS. They look like they maybe sticking out too far. They are 17x8 35mm offset 205 40 17. 

Too Far?




























This helped...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> What radiator and fan setup are you using repoman?



I use a new G60 radiator and 2 12" 1600cfm puller fans


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

@corradoclubkid those specs aren't unreasonable... but because they are 17's they seem pretty big. It's also just a big looking wheel in general.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Back in the garage for coilovers, brakes, and microsquirt.



I wonder why it rode like a buckboard, may not have needed a new set of coilovers after all. :facepalm: Thanks PO!


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Wraith04 said:


> Back in the garage for coilovers, brakes, and microsquirt.
> 
> I wonder why it rode like a buckboard, may not have needed a new set of coilovers after all. :facepalm: Thanks PO!



Were the coilovers a hard job? I'm thinking about doing that, but not sure if I want to tackle that job?


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

corradoclubkid said:


> Were the coilovers a hard job? I'm thinking about doing that, but not sure if I want to tackle that job?


Easy as pie if you buy new mounts beforehand.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Turned over 170k miles on my way to work this morning.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Wraith04 said:


> Back in the garage for coilovers, brakes, and microsquirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it rode like a buckboard, may not have needed a new set of coilovers after all. :facepalm: Thanks PO!


Gotta say thats a new one! Good luck with the Micro install. I need to put one on a vr just no takers yet.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Just detailed.:thumbup::beer:*


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Filled it up with gas, took it for a 67 mile trip. 
Runs great!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I kicked ass at the 2015 Rose City Bug In


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Today I replaced my driver side axle, bled the brakes, and installed the Gruven hood cable handle clip. 
And discovered the AC compressor I installed this past week does not work.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Bits arrived today:









Last Saturday's Cars and Coffee was packed, so had to park in back:









...and the Countach was there:


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

1 can 'rado said:


> *Just detailed.:thumbup::beer:*


Looks great!


Are you starting on the garage next?:laugh:

just kidding


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

jbcorrado said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Are you starting on the garage next?:laugh:
> ...


*Hahahaha. That's another story. :banghead:*


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oil change, took out the fuel pump since the floater came loose, and new battery (subwoofer and door open drained my battery) 
Filled it up with gas.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Oh ****...


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Who painted it?^^^
Whole pic.......right now!!!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Your mind cannot harness the full badass. Which is a clinically clean, fresh corrado. Just wait homes... The time will come.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Hahahah!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Booooo. Cliff hangars suck.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

so, as I was rewiring the engine bay this spring, I decided that my OE ICM/MSD blaster coil just didn't fit properly around the harness. so I put in an older OE coil.

that lasted a month.

died on the way home yesterday. luckily, not far from home and I managed to get it into a parking lot on the starter. wife picked me up and I popped in another OE coil I had kicking around and got home. now I gotta spend the weekend digging around my parts because I can't seem to find my blaster coil.... pretty much the only thing I did in my 20s that has really worked!!!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Booooo. Cliff hangars suck.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

fresh paint makes me happy


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

1broknrado said:


> fresh paint makes me happy


That's fresh Dragon Green Pearl paint LC6U on my 94..  Will post more pics soon. Getting ready to do a full stereo install Focal JL etc..


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Drove mine into work today. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dragan1 said:


> That's fresh Dragon Green Pearl paint LC6U on my 94..  Will post more pics soon. Getting ready to do a full stereo install Focal JL etc..


I need to do the same. Rip out any wiring and do it from scratch.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

1broknrado said:


> I need to do the same. Rip out any wiring and do it from scratch.


That's exactly what I am going to do all new wiring and components. I also have a Phat Box hooked up to my 2002 Jetta radio which fits perfectly and looks completely stock. (you have to use newer radio for Phat Box to work) This is really cool. I have over thirty gigs of music on a hard drive in my trunk that is all controlled through the radio. Its all voice controlled..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Little too fancy for me. I just want some light background music without fear that my car will burn down from a bad stereo wire 

I also didn't install a 24v vr6 with 3" magnaflow so i could turn the music up louder :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

The install will be flawless. I've got a good idea on how to hide everything. Gonna be sick


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

no more prop rod!


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

G60VeeDub said:


> no more prop rod!


Where did you get that? Or did you make it yourself?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Hope it holds some power


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

mmm unsprung clutch looks like fun!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Unsprung is no worse than sprung just more vibration.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Painted my valve cover and was changing out my rotors and pads... went to compress the pistons and the seals popped... so i had to buy 2 rebuilt girling 60 calipers. Found them on rock auto for $33.79 with carriers & Hardware before core charge!! I can't believe I paid HUNDREDS for these back in like 2006 or 2007....


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Glad u found that stash at rock auto.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I think I put a little bit of work in... And I worked till 4today.....
























It will be 100% done by next week.. Which is perfect, run what you brung is in a week and a few..


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm gonna add the fx500 with the pressure plate 2 isn't that bad... It's stiff. But not that bad.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

So fresh, so clean



Wonder why the back calipers couldn't be compressed enough to get the new pads in :facepalm:



Time to clean them totally



Did some cleaning on the wheels while they're off


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Something doesn't light up here.. Guess which one.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dimmu said:


> Something doesn't light up here.. Guess which one.


I bet Zeb knows..


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Scott's car is looking great!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

So there was a Neuspeed P-chip in the glove box of one of our Corrados when we bought it. It was already a surprisingly quick car for what's supposed to be a stock motor, so I'm sure it already has a chip in it. Pulled apart the ECU from the Corrado that I drive every day and was surprised to find this. Anybody need a Neuspeed P-chip for their distributor VR6?


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

That GIAC chip is great, I've got one in my SLC right now and its night and day different over the stock chip


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Sitting at a stop light yesterday and realized that the temp gauge was reading higher than normal. Pulled into a parking lot to check it and realized the cooling fan was seized and the connector looked like this. :banghead:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> Sitting at a stop light yesterday and realized that the temp gauge was reading higher than normal. Pulled into a parking lot to check it and realized the cooling fan was seized and the connector looked like this. :banghead:


Usually burns out the FCM as well for good measure, and takes out a 20A fuse in the fuse box too.
The 4-pin fan plug housing is still available, 1H0973204, pull your pins out of the charred housing and stuff them into a new one. When you get a new fan motor make sure it's a 3-speed one if you have A/C. You can tell because all the pins are present on the 3-speed fans.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

theprf said:


> Usually burns out the FCM as well for good measure, and takes out a 20A fuse in the fuse box too.
> The 4-pin fan plug housing is still available, 1H0973204, pull your pins out of the charred housing and stuff them into a new one. When you get a new fan motor make sure it's a 3-speed one if you have A/C. You can tell because all the pins are present on the 3-speed fans.


Ordered a new, 3 speed fan from GAP (which was listed for an early B4 Passat, but not for a Corrado?), a plug housing, fan guide rings, and the small belt to connect the two fans. Didn't think to get a FCM, though... I need to check the fuse box, as well, just to make sure it's alright. I'll take a look at it when I get a chance. Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G60VeeDub said:


> no more prop rod!


More info! Do want!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> Ordered a new, 3 speed fan from GAP (which was listed for an early B4 Passat, but not for a Corrado?), a plug housing, fan guide rings, and the small belt to connect the two fans. Didn't think to get a FCM, though... I need to check the fuse box, as well, just to make sure it's alright. I'll take a look at it when I get a chance. Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:


Can't get the 8-pin Corrado FCM new anymore. It's also used on B3 Passats & MkIII up to about 1995. If you have the 8-pin to 10-pin adapter you need the easy to find 10-pin FCM.
I know the MkIII fan won't fit the Corrado, the mounting ears are too far back on the motor so the fan propeller sticks out too close to the radiator by a few inches. I am not sure of the Passat fan though.
While you're in there check the bearings in the idler fan. It should spin super easy with the small belt off. If it doesn't you can take the fan propeller off (left hand thread) and pull the shafts out, and replace the bearings. They're just regular 608ZZ skateboard wheel bearings.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

theprf said:


> Can't get the 8-pin Corrado FCM new anymore. It's also used on B3 Passats & MkIII up to about 1995. If you have the 8-pin to 10-pin adapter you need the easy to find 10-pin FCM.
> I know the MkIII fan won't fit the Corrado, the mounting ears are too far back on the motor so the fan propeller sticks out too close to the radiator by a few inches. I am not sure of the Passat fan though.
> While you're in there check the bearings in the idler fan. It should spin super easy with the small belt off. If it doesn't you can take the fan propeller off (left hand thread) and pull the shafts out, and replace the bearings. They're just regular 608ZZ skateboard wheel bearings.


Already running a 10-pin FCM. I think I have a spare one around here somewhere, but I'll have to do some digging to see if it turns up. Once the Passat fan gets here, I'll chime in as to whether it will fit or not.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Painted plastic strut caps ~$6 each:


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> More info! Do want!



I got the kit from 95raddo.

Look here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7131091-FS-Corrado-Hood-Strut-Kit-(ebay)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dam. I had seen his first thread where the items were just a prototype still, didn't know he actually made a few. Shame on me for not paying closer attention!

Also last night I changed out my oil pan and received 1 of 2 calipers. Going to paint that one tonight and hopefully get my braking system finished up this weekend once the other caliper arrives.


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

its a clever bit of kit. He said he could make some more.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Fixed the striker on my driver's side door handle, which broke about two weeks ago. It was getting a little embarrassing having to reach through the passenger side to open it.  

Added the shift weight from my old B4 VR6 Passat (R.I.P...). Felt great in the garage, but we'll see if shifting feels better on the road.

Incidentally, when I installed a Peloquin back in ~2007, I replaced all the synchro rings and filled the tranny with OEM-spec fluid from the dealer. Within 1k miles or so, I developed a slight grind during high-rpm shifts. I tried Amsoil gear lube, and it quelled the grinding, but only for a short period of time. I've replaced all my engine and tranny mounts with rock-hard ones. Bottom line, this has been extremely frustrating for the last eight years or so...it sucked having a very strong motor but being forced to baby the 2-3 shift. 

About two weeks ago, I replaced the tranny fluid w/ GM synchromesh, and it shifts like a dream now - smooth with zero grinding, even at 8k rpm. I've been doing the Snoopy dance ever since (and feel like an idiot for not having done it sooner...)


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

Washed it.




PA CORRADOS


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

G60VeeDub said:


> no more prop rod!


Any thing to be concerned with? I've got a set I'm waiting to install


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Well today I decided to install 
stage 4 BBM chip
268 cam
30lb injectors 
BBM fuel rail etc
Neuspeed adjustable cam gear

Come to find out after pulling the cam and taking the computer apart I already had stage 4 chip and cam in it W:sly:T:facepalm:F:laugh:


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

It was super easy. It is nice to have someone there to hold the hood but can be done by your self. Gus did a nice job with the kit!


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

G60VeeDub said:


> It was super easy. It is nice to have someone there to hold the hood but can be done by your self. Gus did a nice job with the kit!


Thanks Ryan. 

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

G60ING said:


> Any thing to be concerned with? I've got a set I'm waiting to install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmk if you have any questions or concerns.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> Lmk if you have any questions or concerns.
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


I'm concerned that you don't seem to have these listed on eBay anymore....


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally picked up a car that's going to donate parts to the corrado...










Sent from my PHOTON Q using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

khuygie88 said:


> I'm concerned that you don't seem to have these listed on eBay anymore....[/Q
> 
> I still have lots of hardware. I started with five sets but there didn't seem to be much interest so I put it on the back burner. More kits can be made for those interested but it will have to wait till October because I am moving right now.
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

*Relocation?*



95raddo said:


> More kits can be made for those interested but it will have to wait till October because I am moving right now.


Will you still be living in Florida; or, are you moving out of state?

I just moved to Florida and am in the process of shipping my Corrado down; I would like to have this modification done as well. :thumbup:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> khuygie88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned that you don't seem to have these listed on eBay anymore....
> ...


Well I didn't see that they were being sold til this thread - looks like you've generated some traction :beer::beer:

If you happen to remember, PM me when you get some more put together!


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

khuygie88 said:


> Well I didn't see that they were being sold til this thread - looks like you've generated some traction
> 
> If you happen to remember, PM me when you get some more put together!


Sometimes that happens. I make and sell the vent slat fix kit for 25$ shipped, but most people probably don't know that I do that. More often than not, getting the word out there so people know is the hardest thing.

Sent from my PHOTON Q using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd like a set in Oct. I was following your prototype thread, but never saw that you had a finished product for sale on Ebay.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> I'd like a set in Oct. I was following your prototype thread, but never saw that you had a finished product for sale on Ebay.


Yeah, I put together 5 kits once I had it figured out on my car and listed them for sale here and ebay but they took a while to sell so I didn't make more. I've got lots of hardware left and can put together more once I get my stuff out of storage.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

So I'm still trying to get a fan worked out for one of our corrados... In the meantime, I finally got the brakes working on our other corrado. Been driving it for a couple days, and now I'm not.
The natural home for a corrado.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Rebuilt the rear calipers and dropped it down on the new suspension


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Once the Passat fan gets here, I'll chime in as to whether it will fit or not.


So out of the box, the Passat fan doesn't work. The mounting tabs are in a different place and the fan is different. Passat on the left and Corrado on the right.









But, the Corrado fan will fit on the Passat motor just fine. So you just have to get the tabs moved on the Passat motor and you have yourself a new, Corrado motor. It helps to have a good friend that builds hot rods for a living. :thumbup:


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

well , finally install the new riegger bumper, new grill and eye lip and paint the same color, really hard to find these accesories for my corrado, remove the battery to the trunk and get the bay more clean, install the cover air tank and sound sistem, cheers from san quintin baja california mexico


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Sick!!!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got these!


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Had brand new coolant reservoir installed. Ready for H2O after a very good cleaning and some Instagram love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cyberstasi said:


> Finally picked up a car that's going to donate parts to the corrado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the Scirocco going to donate?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> Sick!!!


Where did you get those metal clips again?


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

xtremevdub said:


> Where did you get those metal clips again?


They are 944 stainless visor clips. I am using them with Cabrio visors. They are a perfect fit, and look good on a Black headliner..Website is www.rennbay.com


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Absolutely nothing......

















Both cars are junk.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Got the front end on. Wheels tomorrow and ready to roll again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Radiator support replaced
Engine bay needs some cleaning though...


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> But, the Corrado fan will fit on the Passat motor just fine. So you just have to get the tabs moved on the Passat motor and you have yourself a new, Corrado motor. It helps to have a good friend that builds hot rods for a living.


Slick. Nice job.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^Just curious, did you compare the current draw between the Passat and Corrado motors for fan speed 1, 2 and 3 since Corrado's wire gauge and rad fan connector seem to barely support the original fan motor's draw. :beer:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> ^^^Just curious, did you compare the current draw between the Passat and Corrado motors for fan speed 1, 2 and 3 since Corrado's wire gauge and rad fan connector seem to barely support the original fan motor's draw. :beer:


Since my Corrado fan motor took a crap, I don't have a good Corrado motor to compare current draw. However, I would be very surprised if the current draw in the 3 speeds differs between the Corrado and the Passat motors.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

if i wasnt spending money on the smyth performance jetta ute conversion, this thing would have a 6 speed by now. ive deleted the wipers because i have some spoonfedtuning parts coming in. euro headlights going in as well.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice^^^


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Gave her a wash and first ever coat of wax yesterday. Wow it brought the paint to a whole new level. Can't wait to bring it outside today after the wax job last night, makes her look wet <3 <3 Love when the sun hits the pearls too and they come out to play. Iphone pics don't do it any justice.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^gorgeous!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> Gave her a wash and first ever coat of wax yesterday. Wow it brought the paint to a whole new level. Can't wait to bring it outside today after the wax job last night, makes her look wet <3 <3 Love when the sun hits the pearls too and they come out to play. Iphone pics don't do it any justice.


Nice. Too bad you weren't around for one of the CT get togethers this summer. Would love to see this.


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Out with the old...









In with the new...









Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Fresh black windshield washer hose.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

First full tank of gas since I can't even remember when! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Drove it to work 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> Drove it to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...you had to? Ha ha.

I'm brewing a beer right next to mine. Once the ground finishes drying, she's going out for a spin.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dreizehn said:


> Hmm...you had to? Ha ha.
> 
> I'm brewing a beer right next to mine. Once the ground finishes drying, she's going out for a spin.


Still waiting on my IPAs and maybe an oktoberfest or pumpkin beer if you're gonna make that for the fall


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

Test fit some meats


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

1broknrado said:


>












-Jeff


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

1broknrado said:


>


Nice! I look forward to the day mine is backk together and I can open her up.


----------



## AWESOME_G60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me for certain if these are corrado front brake calipers?? They've been kicked around in my garage for a year or so and my buddy who originally bought them can't remember what they're for, I thought corrado. But I'd like to be 100% on that so any help would be appriciated!🏻🏻













Sent from the attic in my closet


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Certainly look to be too large for rear calipers. Might be girling 54 knock offs. Can't say 100% but my guess would be yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Drove 750 miles yesterday from Phoenix AZ. to San Jose CA. Averaged almost 30 mpg. Car ran perfect! Did not see another Corrado during my 12 hour trip, rather sad..


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Replaced fuel line from rail to hard-line...blew a leak last night

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm taking the head off and throwing a new head and head gasket kit. Upper Timing chain tensioner and rail. 
4 days ago i checked my oil (always do before making a 10+mile trip) and it was fine. took a 60 mile trip in 115 degree weather and stoped at a skate park that was super far from me.
I felt it misfire while heading home and boom! I knew I needed a headgasket asap, as my coolant was murky and dark and smelled like fuel! 
Picked up this head with bigger valves and 262 autothech cams etc.
So far right now, it's been fun .





















FYI, I have a garage light.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Much needed cleaning but have not detailed yet...


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Getting ready to rebuild the subframe and steering.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

1987GTI said:


> Test fit some meats


nice specs please


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

17x9 with 245/40s all around. the wheels are et45 and i'm running 20 and 22mm spacers to get them to clear the coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Made 577whp on year old 93 octane lol 

666whp @30psi on E85. Started to get wheel spin on the dyno, no people to help stand on the door frames so we stopped.

Not bad for a stock original block with 177k miles on it. 

Motor is pretty tired but it's been booster for 6 years all over 400whp. Compression is laughable. Cylinder 1 had 95lbs compression and still made this much power. Kinda why I laugh when people say you can't make over 400whp safely on a stock block car. 

Here's proof you don't have to build a block. Spend money elsewhere first.

That being said I'm going to do drop in Pistons, brings fraaaaaands to add weight and turn it up to 40psi and try for 800whp over the winter.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

filled out a police report because some ****ing turds decided to break into my car and take some parts


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats some great numbers you pulled :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I Dropped the Hammer on my Corrado today at the 2015 Pacific Waterland VW Audi show Event


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Before:











After:










Been meaning to do that for over a year and just never got around to it. Figured it was about time while I'm waiting on parts to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Yesterday I tried to get my ignition lock cylinder re-coded to match my door keys, the locksmith said he couldn't do it because he didn't have the replacement hardened metal ring available...which he must cut the old one off. Today I tried the VW dealer in York, they had no rings. I finally found a locksmith that had one left. $20 for the ring replacement and $30 for the re-coding. Pick it up Friday hoping for the best.
The guy on youtube doing the vanagon re-key is pulling a fast one on this video you can see his ring slip off and he says nothing about it other than it's an easy job.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWG5rclBHcw


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/139677334

How does it sound after new chains, head, and gaskets?

Still need to plug the sai hole since this head didn't have a threaded hole like my previous one.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Exactly as it should from the factory. Once you plug that SAI hole it'll sound a lot better/smoother.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Looked at both of them. They're both broken. :banghead:

One does this when you turn the key on and just sit there. Ignition switch, maybe? Battery is fully charged.
[video]http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Corrado/A7BFE34B-8E28-465D-886D-3503A814B77C_zpsty5olwks.mp4[/video]

Other has these issues.
First rev is partial throttle. Rest are all full throttle. It stumbles below about 1100 rpm or above about 4800 rpm. But only at full throttle.
[video]http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Corrado/934E7FCB-E68B-411C-A5A9-4A56740E3447_zpsc7w5ruuh.mp4[/video]
And wtf? Why would the light blink?
[video]http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Corrado/5138BC67-9840-4D9B-A94D-61E208690226_zpszr8sbghi.mp4[/video]


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Dropped her off to get work done!


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Spent a few hours driving to different places trying to find something I can use to terminate the AC line as it comes through the firewall. 
Couldn't match them anywhere. Guess I'll have to order them online.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

corradoclubkid said:


> Dropped her off to get work done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a lot like my C with different wheels... I'm waiting for custom plates that say "VRT" so for months now I've been driving with just the temp paper plate. No surprise that I get more "What kind of car is that?"
" or "What vw model is that?" over and over again. Lol


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

I cleaned her


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Realized I haven't looked at it for many months and went down to grab some updated pictures.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

shampooed the carpets


----------



## DEjetta (Apr 14, 2006)

Had the windsheild replaced and then put a stock fuel pump in.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

added Meth :laugh:


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Night shaded rears, badge and side markers! I hope they aren't too dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Moved it over one parking space.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Drove it, running strong :beer:
Bonus! I thought I needed a fuse panel door/cover, but found the door.
I had forgot I stored it in a box but need the 2 retaining clips :wave:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

JDCorrado said:


> I had forgot I stored it in a box but need the 2 retaining clips :wave:


Passat B3 uses one of these to hold it's fusebox door shut.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Considered these Fat 5's, but will hold out for some oettingers later in life:
http://orchideuro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=733


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bought a set of Speedlines!

Waiting for the delivery... nomnom! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

1 Washed it
2 Rotated tires
3 Installed Keyless entry


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Oil change, tire pressure verification, cleaned abs rings with compressed air. Drove it like I stole it for an hour. No complaints...running well for a 22 year old.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Finally! Installed the driver's side roof molding I've had for a year.

Now, about that moonroof motor....

Oh, and added another 60 miles too:laugh:


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

GroovOn-SLC said:


> Finally! Installed the driver's side roof molding:


Where did you get it?


----------



## DEjetta (Apr 14, 2006)

Replaced rear wheel bearings and installed new pads and rotors.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

changed the oil temp sender and now everything in my MFA works.....probably for the first time in 2 decades+


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Where did you get it?


Where did you get it?!


~Bornking


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Spoonfedtuning carbon fiber windshield cowl. no more wipers


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

corradoclubkid said:


> Where did you get it?!
> 
> 
> ~Bornking


'

Dealer. There was a few of both sides still available new last year.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

wed3k said:


> Spoonfedtuning carbon fiber windshield cowl. no more wipers


Any pics with the hood down? I would like to see a general front end or profile picture with this. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

It runs now. New turbo. New engine management and went through a buncha wiring and redid some things in the bay.








https://vimeo.com/140854811
Time to data log and adjust. Then hit the strip.


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

So haven't had horns since I did the Vr front end swap. 

Because g60 rad support has the mount for the horns ! Vr does not. 


So I found this mount on the drivers side of my car (was told it's the original SMIC bracket) 

And with some tinkering I was able to mount the g60 horns!! I haven't had horns for a year now 

Just drill out the bracket to fit the 13mm bolts for the horns 

Move them around to fit 

Bolt in 

Plug wires and your horny 

Pics 

90 g60 body, VR clone, 1.8t swapped










PA CORRADOS


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

SlowVRT said:


>


:wave::wave::wave: paint on the fender. Me gusta


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

corradoclubkid said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

corradoclubkid said:


> Night shaded rears, badge and side markers! I hope they aren't too dark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look awesome. May have to git it a shot myself. :thumbup:


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

wed3k said:


> Spoonfedtuning carbon fiber windshield cowl. no more wipers


You don't need wipers?!


~Bornking


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Those look awesome. May have to git it a shot myself. :thumbup:


It's not that hard. Just patience, watch a few YouTube videos and a steady hand. 


~Bornking


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

install my new set of french style


----------



## DEjetta (Apr 14, 2006)

Pulled the front bumper off and found the rebar had been damaged on the passenger side. Probably explains why the bumper was not lining up on the passenger fender. :sly:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finally got rid of that crappy hood release.


----------



## cyberstasi (Apr 20, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Finally got rid of that crappy hood release.



I used to have hoodpins, but I didnt like how just anyone could walk up and open my hood. I've been thinking of getting a set of these locking ones.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/aec-120-2100?seid=srese1&gclid=CLLenr_AocgCFQooaQodrO0Beg


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Ordered 6 of these.... Corrado aficionados will understand what Im doing.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

My guess is removing side moldings but I'm not sure.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Wompa said:


> Ordered 6 of these.... Corrado aficionados will understand what Im doing.


Looks like a window motor shock... But I didn't think those were obtainable


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

JamesS said:


> My guess is removing side moldings but I'm not sure.


Also in the same situation

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

jaweber said:


> Looks like a window motor shock... But I didn't think those were obtainable


CORRECT!!

And you are correct on the status of these mounts.. the whole assembly is one unit and cant be ordered separatly...

But these shocks are just what they are... M6 thread and a hole for the rivet.
These can be drilled out so I can easily use them as motor mounts.

Some times you need to be a bit inventive! :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

You should just buy the aftermarket politecnica window regulators.... that is what a Corrado aficionado would do.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

JamesS said:


> You should just buy the aftermarket politecnica window regulators.... that is what a Corrado aficionado would do.


Why do that when my window regulators now work again?

The problem why they brake is that no one ever lubricates the wires.... EVER!

I took the best lube I got and now the window just goes down in silence and up again without a sound, and fast to


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

corradoclubkid said:


> You don't need wipers?!
> 
> 
> ~Bornking


it's a hard parker. i dont drive it since i work all the time so it sits and looks pretty. plus no heater core and head lights. i fixed the spoiler though!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Wompa said:


> Ordered 6 of these.... Corrado aficionados will understand what Im doing.


http://shop.volkswagen-classic-part...o/body/interior/damping-rubber-535837417.html


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

JamesS said:


> http://shop.volkswagen-classic-part...o/body/interior/damping-rubber-535837417.html


Wow!

Even a partnumber! Thats odd! Because VW didnt see a partnumber when I was there...

Yeah, and about 60euro + shipping for that... No thanks! :laugh:

Good find :thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice bump!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Wompa said:


> Why do that when my window regulators now work again?
> 
> The problem why they brake is that no one ever lubricates the wires.... EVER!
> 
> I took the best lube I got and now the window just goes down in silence and up again without a sound, and fast to


Details how to do this? Mine doesn't go up all the way so I know I need to take it out, would like to fix it and regrease properly.


----------



## RadoLeak (Oct 5, 2014)

Big Valve head, Schrick 268s and metal.water pump. Quick Saturday job.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

Made my own fog light dummy's ..... 

Traced with card board , 
Cut out solids from a junk bumper 
Ground solids to perfect fit 
Molded the plastic plates into the housings 
And paint 











PA CORRADOS


----------



## Meert_VR6 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wompa said:


> Ordered 6 of these.... Corrado aficionados will understand what Im doing.



I used to get these at the BMW dealer.
got the partsnumber from Europe, don't know if it's the same in the US.

Parts name: Silent-Bloc
Part number: 17 11 1 113 699


with tread, not for rivets.


----------



## RadoLeak (Oct 5, 2014)

Meert_VR6 said:


> I used to get these at the BMW dealer.
> got the partsnumber from Europe, don't know if it's the same in the US.
> 
> Parts name: Silent-Bloc
> ...


window regulators?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

cyberstasi said:


> I used to have hoodpins, but I didnt like how just anyone could walk up and open my hood. I've been thinking of getting a set of these locking ones.
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/aec-120-2100?seid=srese1&gclid=CLLenr_AocgCFQooaQodrO0Beg


thought about that, but i dont live in the hood anymore and ive got a nice sized bat and sleep light


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> thought about that, but i dont live in the hood anymore and ive got a nice sized bat and sleep light


Those just look cleaner IMO.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Details how to do this? Mine doesn't go up all the way so I know I need to take it out, would like to fix it and regrease properly.


If it doesnt go all the way up.. then I think its broken.

The wire goes in a plastic guide on both side of the window rail... if that guide breakes the wire will be sloppy and not pull the window all the way up.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Meert_VR6 said:


> I used to get these at the BMW dealer.
> got the partsnumber from Europe, don't know if it's the same in the US.
> 
> Parts name: Silent-Bloc
> ...


Nice! :beer:
That could have been a plan.. to just use a nut and secure it in.

But I love riveting.. its so pleasing :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Those just look cleaner IMO.


i call her the turd-rado. its a race car, ment to be fast and thats it. :thumbup:


----------



## Meert_VR6 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wompa said:


> But I love riveting.. its so pleasing :thumbup:


Riveting is overrated


----------



## Meert_VR6 (Nov 28, 2009)

RadoLeak said:


> window regulators?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


i thought with BMW it was used for the exhaust... been a while since i ordered these


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Meert_VR6 said:


> i thought with BMW it was used for the exhaust... been a while since i ordered these


That is correct. I used them for fuel pump mounts in my truck. :thumbup:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Got the tranny out. Fun stuff.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Not sure if I posted this earlier--I can't even remember what I had for breakfast lately. 

Last year I thought I blew the tranny, but upon tranny removal, I noticed this. Drive Shaft Shop axles. Granted--they're about 15 years old. I continued to pull the tranny regardless just in case the tranny caused the inner CV to explode by locking up or something. That whole "chicken or egg" thing.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Had to reseal the thermostat housing. Bought a new battery for it too.
Haven't driven it long since the new head.

https://vimeo.com/141762034


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

^ sounds good, man. Did you replace the head yourself?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Took some fresh pics with the beautiful sunset yesterday. 


Corrado Sunset-2 by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

BBS RS in the Sun by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Sunset by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr

Corrado Sunset-3 by Timothy Vitale, on Flickr


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> Took some fresh pics with the beautiful sunset *yesterday*.


Thread title: "What did you do to your CORRADO today...."


:facepalm: :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dreizehn said:


> Thread title: "What did you do to your CORRADO today...."
> 
> 
> :facepalm: :thumbup:


Had to edit them! Can't get anything by you lol


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

mateok said:


> ^ sounds good, man. Did you replace the head yourself?


Thanks mateok! Sure did! Took me a bit, but I got it done. 









262 cams with bigger valves.
Did timing kit, mk4 headgasket kit, thermostat, etc

And today I'm putting new Yokohama s drives on my rpf1's since my bbs are not functional.....at all aaaaaaand almost killed me!
(Ripped my ss front brake line on a left turn)


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

How could your wheel do that? Was the brake line not secured properly?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, it is secured all right.
The inner side of the wheel cut the brake line, it's weird because I previously had an exact same setup before.
Only difference was, 15mm spacers in the front instead of the previous 10mm.
(Caliper had the wheel locked with 10mm so I upped it to 15mm)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

blackslcchild said:


> Oh, it is secured all right.
> The inner side of the wheel cut the brake line, it's weird because I previously had an exact same setup before.
> Only difference was, 15mm spacers in the front instead of the previous 10mm.
> (Caliper had the wheel locked with 10mm so I upped it to 15mm)


how did you do the timing kit without pulling the trans?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh I did^^^

I wasn't going to, but I had the kit from ecs and I wasn't going to let it go to waste.
Plus,your "half ass"comment is all I thought about. 
It was a pain, that's why it took me 3 days.......well 4 I guess.

Never again 

But yeah, engine sounds good guys? I've only driven it 15 miles.


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Cleaning interior and reattaching leather. 











~Bornking


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Fixed a really tough to find coolant leak... A couple weeks ago I cruised down to Lancaster, PA for a meeting. On the way back I stopped at Mike's place (badhabbit) to pick up some parts. On the way the low coolant light came on... oh-oh. When I got there we looked all over and found coolant on the inside of the hood and on the driveway. Mike gave me 3 or 4 bottles full of tap water and I used them all on the 370 mile drive home!
The aux pump was weeping so I changed that, which didn't fix the huge leak. Finally I found it!

The crack pipe/ aux pump fitting was leaking at the mold line - I have never seen this before. The crack shows up pretty well in the picture even though it was almost impossible to see in the car.

It was a "Febi" aftermarket part and I swapped in a used OEM one I had. I didn't even need to take the thermostat housing off the head. :beer:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Do work son


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got her running. And named her.


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Removed these... I still can't understand how people can run these and say they are great. Raceland are garbidge, they came with the car when I bought them anyway and went with these


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Dimmu said:


> Got her running. And named her.


What did you name her? 


~Bornking


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Exau said:


> Removed these... I still can't understand how people can run these and say they are great. Raceland are garbidge, they came with the car when I bought them anyway and went with these


How do the ST ride comparably? I had them on my b5a4 and LOVED them. So smooth.



corradoclubkid said:


> What did you name her?


x2


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

1broknrado said:


> How do the ST ride comparably? I had them on my b5a4 and LOVED them. So smooth.


Quality ride is great, but everything is better compared with Racelands. You really feel that the shock valving matches the spring rate, giving the ride it's smoothness. You feel the road beeing absorbed correctly lol..

I will never understand people beeing convinced Racelands are a good option


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Made it to 150k!


















~Bornking


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats on 150k:beer:


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

euro headlights (blacked and frenched), spoonfedtuning harness. drove it today and parked it next to my jetta ute


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I finally got around to putting my interior back together. In went a set of underdash trays (thanks Juan!) an original Heidelburg radio, and lastly the cassette tape holder that goes in the center console.

I'll post pics when the sun comes up! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Drove it to work again since 0% chance of rain and 70s all week  

One more month till it comes off the road for 6 months due to my surgery


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finally got time to finish welding the downpipe. Working 6 days a week sucks ass.








Removed the lower rad support and dabbed up some proper brackets. Radiator sits pretty nice. 

I gotta find the motivation to finish this car. It's taking too long.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Wired in remote door lock module. Really good signal range. Was half a block away and still worked.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Fresh Classic Parts from Troy (Zeb's replacement)
Accessary drive undercover and turns.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

theprf said:


> Fixed a really tough to find coolant leak... A couple weeks ago I cruised down to Lancaster, PA for a meeting. On the way back I stopped at Mike's place (badhabbit) to pick up some parts. On the way the low coolant light came on... oh-oh. When I got there we looked all over and found coolant on the inside of the hood and on the driveway. Mike gave me 3 or 4 bottles full of tap water and I used them all on the 370 mile drive home!
> The aux pump was weeping so I changed that, which didn't fix the huge leak. Finally I found it!
> 
> The crack pipe/ aux pump fitting was leaking at the mold line - I have never seen this before. The crack shows up pretty well in the picture even though it was almost impossible to see in the car.
> ...


this is similar to my spring time. 2 weeks trying to find what part of the t-stat assembly was bad. getting hard to find good t-stat parts....


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Today I installed a bunch of Spoonfed Tuning carbon fiber goodies, fixed the ABS, and thought about driving it, but it was raining... decided to keep her clean and dry.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

g60racer said:


> Today I installed a bunch of Spoonfed Tuning carbon fiber goodies, fixed the ABS, and thought about driving it, but it was raining... decided to keep her clean and dry.


South Bend...................like Indiana is where you moved. WTH.opcorn:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

That is correct. Home of Notre Dame. We're now Fighting Irish fans. 

And I am to my knowledge one of three Corrado enthusiasts in the state. Something to be said for exclusivity.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

g60racer said:


> That is correct. Home of Notre Dame. We're now Fighting Irish fans.
> 
> And I am to my knowledge one of three Corrado enthusiasts in the state. Something to be said for exclusivity.


i used to be number 4... hey you should hit up 3 floyds brewery if your ever near hammond. good stuff. and for the love of god dont drive the rado in the snow. it will rust quick. :thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The flange on my g60 cracked and blew after getting 5 feet away from the car parked in front of Costco. It spewed coolant out the front grill just barely missing a mom and her kid. I'd love to know specifically what causes the aftermarket plastic flanges to crack and fail. Is it the process, the composition or both? Substandard aftermarket plastic parts got out and were used on a lot of German cars. They created epically low resale values. A particular generation of AMG were assembled entirely out of those defective plastic flanges. The increased load and temps created with the AMG package made the plastic flanges fail much more quickly than the NA cars. This also coincided with the cars just falling out of warranty. 

Owners reported chronic oil/coolant leaks. It was the perfect storm to get fleeced on labor. As one plastic was replaced from a crack, another one failed a few months later. It was the weak link in the chain that slow bled your wallet. 



theprf said:


> Fixed a really tough to find coolant leak... The crack pipe/ aux pump fitting was leaking at the mold line -
> It was a "Febi" aftermarket part and I swapped in a used OEM one I had. I didn't even need to take the thermostat housing off the head. :beer:


All hail to the billet CNC gurus' and casting experts who permanently ended many issues related to the Achilles heel of the Corrado. Mugs up (coffee & brew) to what's been created and what's still in store for us.


----------



## surfer1992 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Got her on the road again !*









Drove her to work today .. It's nice to have her running after four years


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed an Autotech flywheel--after having it ground flat since it wasn't. 44ft-lbs + 1/4 turn is not that fun laying under the car.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

And installed the clutch this afternoon...


----------



## surfer1992 (Nov 20, 2002)

@wayne92slc what is your oil temps with that cooler ? And water temps?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

surfer1992 said:


> @wayne92slc what is your oil temps with that cooler ? And water temps?


Oil temps rarely go over 210. Water temps are more stable as well--usually around 195 - 205 unless I'm sitting in rush hour traffic on a hot day. Then the water temp will rise to 230. 

The oil cooler is a Setrab 19 row with -10AN plumbing and a Mocal thermostatic sandwich plate. Factory oil cooler was deleted.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Pete, where can I buy this radiator top flange?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Germanautoparts.com


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

JDCorrado said:


> Crossed the border to pick up my b4 sunroof assembly :beer:


Working through G60Racer's passat moonroof swap DIY. Still prepping the B4 sunroof. My sunroof is in really good shape, but the shade needed a little cleaning. I should have used a foam upholstery cleaner instead of soap & water because the padding soaked up the water ...I thought I wrecked it. I let it dry over night with a dehumidifier running and it looked super clean and fresh this morning :thumbup: I believe it will give me quite a few years before the material falls on my head.

The B4 is in the full closed position, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to get to the cables & tracks for a clean & lube tonight. :beer:


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

She got a bath and snapped a few pics.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Got a few questions.
> 
> Did you buy your lugtronic new or private sale...?
> 
> IF new, how long did you wait from when you put in the order till receiving it?






Dimmu said:


> Bought it new. Took almost a month from email to payment to receiving it. Not bad and quality is exquisite


I have no words to discribe that short period of time. Just wow.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally sourced OEM window regulators. They are used..............but who cares. HAHA.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

surfer1992 said:


> Drove her to work today .. It's nice to have her running after four years


:thumbup:


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*1/4 mile run*

I decided to try and see what the old girl can do... Took her to a quiet street to try 0-60MPH and quarter mile times.

My 92 VR6 is all stock and has nearly 190K miles on it. No work has been done to the engine, transmission or clutch as far as I know.

It had just rained here earlier but the street had mostly dried. I still think the traction could have been better. I used G-Tech Pro Fanatic SS performance meter to time my runs.

I tried two runs and the better of them yielded 0-60MPH in 7.3s and 1/4 mile 15.7s with 91MPH trap speed. It did seem that traction could have been better to get better launch off the line at first gear. Also the shifting from 1st to 2nd at high RPMs does seem to take rather long while trying not to abuse the gearbox too much...

I have seen that 92 SLC Corrado should do well below 7 second runs to 60MPH... Are those expected at normal street with street tires or only achievable at drag strip?

I have also a 2006 Ford Explorer with V8 (4.6L) engine that has engine tune and cat back exhaust. It can run identical 0-60 and 1/4mile times... Now when I did some math the power to weight ratios of the Explorer and Corrado are almost identical, so similar times are expected? (In fact the rear-wheel drive Explorer gets to 60MPH 0.1s quicker but at quarter mile Corrado gains with 1MPH higher trap speed.)


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Car & Driver's roadtest of the '92 Corrado SLC (in 1992, of course) got 6.4 seconds 0-60 and 15.0 sec @ 94mph in the 1/4.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

New antenna...










And a new power steering cooler - as non-restrictive as possible. Should work nice.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

I can only hope to get my C looking even close to yours. Looks amazing. 



G60VeeDub said:


> She got a bath and snapped a few pics.


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Installed a european license plate tub, looks neat. Was going to slide a german license plate under mine but I realised I can't afford to get pulled over for this lol





































Quick pictures taken before


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)

thanks!:beer:


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*NICE!*

Exau. Your 'rado looks sweet man


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*NICE again,*

G60veeDub, your C also looks $$. Kudos. 
Love the fall leaves--contrast is sweet. 
:thumbup:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Samco*

The top Samco radiator hose on my VRT just blew up today . Wasn't there a recent thread on how to get a replacement under warrant? Found that thread


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

hallkbrd said:


> And a new power steering cooler - as non-restrictive as possible. Should work nice.


you having power steering problems? why not install a bigger reservoir? 




and i moved my car today! ha its 95% done!


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Getting ready for Winter, had a good few hundred miles this Summer :beer:

hand wash and wax on:








wax off:








Vivid Carbon Vinyl on hood is holding up well :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mini alignment and retorque all suspension components. Then redo all of my vac boost lines.. Then test drive and adjust maps accordingly. Gonna be a busy day


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

put it away for the winter


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Did the same. End of season. But thinking of fixing the heater core during the winter.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Torsten said:


> Did the same. End of season. But thinking of fixing the heater core during the winter.


I fixed my heater core in autumn so that so that I would have heat in the winter...Not a fun job all and I had to stay motivated to get it done fast ..


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

_Ah Lew Mini Um_ Passat W8 heater core, CCF foam and Hushmat are calling your name when that dash comes out. It's a good time to rebuild all the bushing/bearings in the steering column too. Start stacking the lager from the holiday sales now. 

Do you think your hood foam source can hook you up with some thin wall extruded foam tubing for the rotted ones in the dash harness?


----------



## austin028 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Put some new shoes on*


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Mini alignment and retorque all suspension components. Then redo all of my vac boost lines.. Then test drive and adjust maps accordingly. Gonna be a busy day[/QUOTE]
> Getting there man!


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Pick up a Polo Gti shifter box and short shifter setup locally


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

After measuring everything up, I came to the conclusion that my C could fit through my walk-out basement sliding patio door opening and park into a cozy spot for Winters. May be a future option to consider :beer:


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

green_slc said:


> Pick up a Polo Gti shifter box and short shifter setup locally


Just this mod last week and it feels great!


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Install my window regulator soon, I hope............


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

JDCorrado said:


> After measuring everything up, I came to the conclusion that my C could fit through my walk-out basement sliding patio door opening and park into a cozy spot for Winters. May be a future option to consider :beer:


:thumbup: I've been trying to convince my parents this is a good idea for years


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Started installing euro belts and cleaning the carpet. 











~Bornking


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Did a quick shoot with my new D7000


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

where are the turns now at the front end ?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Wheel and tire specs? I like it.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## austin028 (Oct 16, 2014)

JamesS said:


> Wheel and tire specs? I like it.


Asking about my picture?


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


>


What happened??


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Started her up for the first time after eleven years of building and collecting parts. 
It`s a black 1991 Vw Corrado with a PG/ABA, T28 turbo, Link G1 ECU and 550cc genisis injectors.
Can`t wait for the dyno


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

extremy said:


> Started her up for the first time after eleven years of building and collecting parts.
> It`s a black 1991 Vw Corrado with a PG/ABA, T28 turbo, Link G1 ECU and 550cc genisis injectors.
> Can`t wait for the dyno


You ar probably the most patient C owner ever.. Most people would have sold it off a a loss or part it out. The was one time my sat in the garage for like 5 years. Then rolling dyno emission test was gone so I got mine going again...


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I decided to change the slider's fabric since some of it was puckering. So I scraped off the old and bought $20 worth (1 yard) of material...not an exact match though. Will likely look for other options. :beer:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Let's support :beer:
New Roof Seals by KARMANNSKI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ims-re-pro-KARMANNSKI&p=90313650#post90313650


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Planning om updating the front with some new bushings and shock mounts.

Trying to get the car to feel a little bit more planted, now it feels nervouse and twitchy:banghead:


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Black friday sales are on :laugh:
Just ordered:
Autotech 270 Hydro Lifter Cam
Autotech HD valve spring set
Autotech Lightweight Intermediate Shaft Pulley
Autotech Adj Alloy Timing Gear 
Autotech Lightweight Hydraulic Lifters

Now the waiting begins :banghead:


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Autotech LOWER FRONT STRESSBAR and 2 bolts for <$90 shipped...:thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Where?^^^


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.autotech.com/category/stressbars.html?fromcat=corrado-vr6


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Nice Day in Chicago*

Took my 92 SLC out for a spin. Roads were dry and no salt. Kids were home from school from out East, and wanted to see what their old man had been working on for the past three years. So, grabbed the keys, and the kids, and had a blast down IL-Route 53 with the tunes cranking. Knowing Chicago weather, there won't be many more dry road days till April:snowcool:


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

*new used door cards*

I replaced old damaged door cards with recently purchased new used door cards also replaced interior door handles plan to replace headliner and carpet next month


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Bought my corrado a Christmas present:










Thank you http://www.mk1autohaus.com/ for the nos goodness


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

extremy said:


> Black friday sales are on :laugh:
> Just ordered:
> Autotech 270 Hydro Lifter Cam
> Autotech HD valve spring set
> ...


When I was out in Cali a few years back I ran up there and picked up a lower strut bar and sway bar during one of their sales. Good stuff


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Servicenotglory said:


> Took my 92 SLC out for a spin. Roads were dry and no salt. Kids were home from school from out East, and wanted to see what their old man had been working on for the past three years. So, grabbed the keys, and the kids, and had a blast down IL-Route 53 with the tunes cranking. Knowing Chicago weather, there won't be many more dry road days till April:snowcool:


Where in the Chicago area are you from? Went for a late night jaunt on "Black Friday" and hit some of that same stretch of road on 53 as I live nearby. Always interested in meeting another Corrado owner, especially in the area. Feel free to PM!


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL Bump


----------



## actiontoyz (Feb 3, 2013)

Installed Borbet 17" type E. 205x40x17 tires are too narrow for the wheels.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Replacement ECU and Coil solved the no start issue I was having. :thumbup: After 3 months of sitting, turns out the headlight switch doesn't want to work anymore, though. Always something when you have a corrado.

http://vid281.photobucket.com/album...2-FC91-40A5-81F8-21DB6E62A8B8_zpsh6lxcrbj.mp4


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> Replacement ECU and Coil solved the no start issue I was having. :thumbup: After 3 months of sitting, turns out the headlight switch doesn't want to work anymore, though. Always something when you have a corrado.
> 
> http://vid281.photobucket.com/album...2-FC91-40A5-81F8-21DB6E62A8B8_zpsh6lxcrbj.mp4


:thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

There is a Corrado owner here in (Orange Co) So Cal looking for a home for his full Recaro Corrado interior, including door cards ... who got a 911 for Thanksgiving. Not me but very close to my house.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

For Christmas I bought the C a replacement for the missing small outside driver door handle gasket :thumbup:


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Trying to find some magnetic suspension that I can modify to fit. The roads keep getting worse so I have to do something.

Any leads are appreciated.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Gilboyto said:


> Ripped the motor apart to get ready for a 3L boring and GT40R.


Here is a teaser video of mine. This summer i plan to do some body work and some more engine stuff.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Head for Christmas


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Over the river and through the woods....took the C out on this nice dry MI day. :snowcool:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

petethepug said:


> There is a Corrado owner here in (Orange Co) So Cal looking for a home for his full Recaro Corrado interior, including door cards ... who got a 911 for Thanksgiving. Not me but very close to my house.


Talk to me.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bought a VSR.... :beer:


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine mile fluid circulation drive before the blizzard hits. Now it's officially stored til spring. As per tradition.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Woop woop!!!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Upgraded the Firmware in Megasquirt and decided to do a fine re-tune. Drove it about 60 miles around today in our 85* winter weather  

Sunroof open and spoiler up


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Motor things :thumbup:

Stock rods, ARP hardware and custom cut JE's should be good up to 800-1000whp or so.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Wompa said:


> Woop woop!!!!


One of the best VR upgrades that significantly increases the cars performance and value simultaneously. Electric heated recaro seats, Koni coils, limited slip diff, Eurospec 6 Sp or 02M geared for speed with a cruiser gear and you've got an appreciable, fast, reliable classic.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

petethepug said:


> One of the best VR upgrades that significantly increases the cars performance and value simultaneously. Electric hearecaro, Koni coils, limited slip diff, Eurospec 6 Sp or 02M geared for speed with a cruiser gear and you've got an appreciable, fast, reliable classic.


Haha! I complety agree with you mate 

On my way to those spec!

Recaros and this manifold... I got H&R Cup kit insteed... :laugh::beer:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

What could possibly be in such an odd shaped box? From Britain, no less?

Could it be a gray euro seat belt swap?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

theprf said:


> What could possibly be in such an odd shaped box? From Britain, no less?
> 
> Could it be a gray euro seat belt swap?



Mate... the "Ohh my god we are going to crash" handle is now on the wrong side... :beer:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wompa said:


> Mate... the "Ohh my god we are going to crash" handle is now on the wrong side... :beer:


It's OK - it will keep me from breaking the motorized belt latch trying to get out of the car again (bad back). Also it must be from a G60 with the gray vinyl/cloth seats because the center bit is much darker. Ah well, gray parts are hard to find.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

VW did "50 shades of Grey" very early... :beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Good score and Happy New Year! I'll keep my eyes peeled for other grey bits.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Working on the cold start and idle this morning.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Rebuilding spare trans no2.. This will be the 3rd rebuild this year.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finished the trans and started working on the head. It's been a 2-3 year venture with this thing. But I'm taking my time


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Took it on a 100+ mile trip to tortilla flat.
Twisties and turns, up and down. Non stop.


Ran like a champ and temperature was perfect.
It was great.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Polished and sealed the paint. Time for wax tonight.


----------



## amitronen24 (Jan 12, 2016)

*The most beautiful vehicle I know*

I love this car !!
I have fun looking at the pictures you coats and projects that this
Lately I see a lot's of CORRADO on the road ...
A lot of projects
Keep it up !!
You're doing an incredible job
www.2Race.co.il


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Dropped the head back on and started buttoning things up while waiting for the upper manifold gasket










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bigger brakes coming up!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Not today, but in the last couple of weeks I have been busting a55 to get the corrado done for this summer. Here are some pics:

Radiator, fan and shroud



Fuel system with custom delrin brackets to hold -8an feed and -6an return





as well as started on the making of a custom trigger wheel for the 16v





Sorry for the quality, all are iphone pics.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Pulled the g60 out of the garage to put all the XMAS stuff back up in the mezzanine.* Why so much hoopla about this?

The fridge was having intermittent trouble codes the last 6 Mo's until, XMAS eve, it froze EVERYTHING in the box. The control boards were fried for some weird reason. We had a weird low voltage power issue about the time all the symptoms started. Called the power company (SDG&E) and inquired about them paying for the toasted circuits. As expected, deny, deny, deny. Sent them a copy of their own internal memorandum and newspaper article about the issue and they ponied up for $2k toward a new fridge. 

http://www.thecapistranodispatch.com/low-voltage-causing-flickering-lights-in-south-oc/

Thought all was back to normal and the floor model fridge that was delivered was a dud. Finally as of two days ago, a working fridge is back in the house. No more living out of our huge igloo fishing cooler. Back on track again and making plans to redo the -6 AN fuel line set up on the g60. BAM! The 11 year old tankless water heater dies. Pulled g60 back out of the garage at 9pm. Removed the panel off water heater. No leaks, but tons of corrosion at some of the plumbing fittings and electrical boards. It's singing it's death song. 

Knowing better than to start turning the valves that'll leak as soon as they're cracked open, I looked for the obvious. One of the low voltage control wires to the display panel turned into powder from corrosion. The contractor didn't use a spade connector at the screw terminal, he just wrapped braided copper wire around a stainless steel screw. Can you say Galvanic corrosion? Striping the wire and reconnecting it the same way restored the display control board but the tankless was still was DOA.

Called Rinnai this morning for replacement options. The factory rep was there on Sunday. $1-$1.5K wholesale cost depending on direct replacement or an upgraded model for a DIY job. Turned the hot water on, walked to the garage to provide M#, S# and fault codes to the Rep and Viola! It came back to life. The Rep states the "settle time" without use overnight and the connections restored allowed it to stop the safety trigger that stopped it from firing up. 

_*Drove the g60 back into the garage this morning*. _Dodged the bullet from a new fridge and tankless hot water heater in less than 30 days. The tankless has less than a year left I figure. I smiled and thought to myself, damn, what a nice treat not to have any Corrado issues for such a long time. I was right for not tearing it down last year. At the rate crap is occurring in the unfinished project vacuum, the g60 would still be in pieces.


----------



## Frijolero (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't done anything I said I would if you've see me in other threads but all my lights work now! Had some wiring to replace along with fuses and bulbs.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

No pics yet, But, got my TEVES 20 booster in from Krazee. Thanks again. Now i can have brakes again. But, glass guy busted window trying to get it out of the metal to install into my car. Hoping i get another glass soon.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bought this:

https://flic.kr/p/CaTFq9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, 

https://flic.kr/p/BECJKT by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/,

and these from EPP ... gotta wait for them to be shipped over the pond.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

ive got that wheel in my mk3.. which is gonna go into the corrado. its bad ass.. you get the 280mm?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> ive got that wheel in my mk3.. which is gonna go into the corrado. its bad ass.. you get the 280mm?


I have a 280mm Raid HP wheel in my car. Ive had it since 2007 or so, this momo is a 300mm. I wanted something slightly bigger. If it isn't big enough, then Ill go with a 320mm wheel. 

Those tail lights are euro spec smoked tails. Not that popular in the US here - they are not the BFI smoked tails which I think look cheap and cheesy.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Love that wheel!!!!









280mm Perfect fitment!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> I have a 280mm Raid HP wheel in my car. Ive had it since 2007 or so, this momo is a 300mm. I wanted something slightly bigger. If it isn't big enough, then Ill go with a 320mm wheel.
> 
> Those tail lights are euro spec smoked tails. Not that popular in the US here - they are not the BFI smoked tails which I think look cheap and cheesy.


So you got them, I forgot to tell you some things about them. First off they leak if you don't seal them and the us bulb holder don't fit them correctly and you'll have to make them fit. At least mine did when I got them many moons ago.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

It got snowed on.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

raddo said:


> So you got them, I forgot to tell you some things about them. First off they leak if you don't seal them and the us bulb holder don't fit them correctly and you'll have to make them fit. At least mine did when I got them many moons ago.


Yep - I had inquired with Christian at EPP a longgggg time ago and he said they were NLA. When I saw them on his page again after you said they were there, he said he only had a handful of sets available as they are becoming increasingly hard to find/rare. He did tell me about the modification to make the US bulb holders to fit, but he didn't say anything about the leaking. The modification to make them fit is supposedly super simple as he says, but it does void the warranty. What did you have to do in order to get them to seal properly?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

blackslcchild said:


> Love that wheel!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












My raid is 280mm. Have had it forever. Looking for a change. Hopefully I like the team wheel installed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Today my Corrado got tucked in for the first time by the fabricator. Just beat the snow yesterday getting it up there. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Drove it for the first time in 6 months................and I got a SPEEDING TICKET. Damn.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

blackslcchild said:


>


I also have the early VR interior however I only have two lights where you have three for Brake, ABS and Check Engine. I only have ABS and Brake. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Mudkicker99 said:


> I also have the early VR interior however I only have two lights where you have three for Brake, ABS and Check Engine. I only have ABS and Brake. I wonder why that is?


California cars had the CEL, I believe?


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> California cars had the CEL, I believe?


It amazes me how even after 10+ years of ownership I still learn new things about these cars. I would love to know more about the CEL light for the early VR.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

A lot of rewiring baby^^^
It's rare alright.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Ordered dieselgeek mk4 bushings for my O2J shifter swap. Have all the parts for the swap but will refresh the used unit prior install. Cheaper to swap the whole thing than rebuild the original assembly. On my SLC even after rebuild with all OE parts from Zeb it was still sloppy. The TDI C will be smooth with the swap shifter.


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Converted my parking brake to hydraulic to suit my Porsche 996 rear calipers.
(you need to leave it in first gear because when the brakes cool down it can come loose)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Gotta say that's pretty slick.


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

Cut out my rain tray and made some markings for the strut bar
Sorry for cell phone pics..:banghead:













Still haven't drilled the holes..


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Installed new hood foam


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

A rad. How novel.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Fixed my coolant leak and lowered it another 1/4". Also working with the tuner to figure out how to get my VVT to work properly on the VEMS.


----------



## Oldainttired (Mar 23, 2009)

added more grounds and a few pints of blood, still haven't solved anything.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> Fixed my coolant leak and lowered it another 1/4". Also working with the tuner to figure out how to get my VVT to work properly on the VEMS.


In a pinch: exhaust on till 1200rpm, intake on from 3500-5500.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Made a new plate som scratch with some stainless material.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

I busted one of my city light lampholders for my ecodes, had the wrong lamp anyway......anybody got a part number for these? The city light lampholder for e-codes?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Whoops.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good Paul. Is that a custom swing arm in the back?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looking good Paul. Is that a custom swing arm in the back?


Yeah a custom rear "beam" that's not so much a beam. Came on the car, could be much lighter if designed right. Hanging low because someone forgot to give my other rear struts back.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yeah a custom rear "beam" that's not so much a beam. Came on the car, could be much lighter if designed right. Hanging low because someone forgot to give my other rear struts back.


:thumbup:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Got some shi* done.










And getting this sorted...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Been busy

















Redoing my fueling setup. Prepping for surge tank. 

















Finishing up some stuff in the bay.. Much needed work.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dimmu said:


> Been busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Got the car back on the road after tearing it down to repair low compression on cyl #3 due to a bad valve job. The car already had a ported head with big valves and 262 cams. While it was apart, I did the following:

Complete valve job
new tensioner with updated upper tensioner rail (already had single-row upper chain)
all new gaskets (MK4 metal head gasket)
new Bosch distributor
new upper timing cover (old one was cracked) 
refurbished injectors
new plugs
replaced missing, repaired stripped fasteners 
new rubber motor mounts
new trans mount
new axels
new belt
cleaned up the wiring
new ABS accumulator
power steering fluid flush 
OEM grill
extra set of keys

and a new key chain (excuse my dirty hands


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

gmendoza said:


>


:thumbup:

-Jeff


----------



## archbishop (Jun 29, 2009)

*Replaced The Windshield, And Coolant...*

...after the upper radiator hose popped off and shot it all over the engine bay. This was on the way home from the Safelite windshield replacement, just when I was feeling fancy. But it was only a 1.1 mile walk to AutoZone for some more. 

Also, working on replacing my drivers side mirror. Some jagoff came into my lane last weekend doing 20+ mph more than me and his passenger side mirror took off my drivers side mirror. He was a real POS, tried to flee. But I caught up to him easily, cut him off and yelled profanities at him until he rolled down his window. At first he claimed it didn't happen. Then I forced some logic on him, real Law & Order CI Vincent D'Onofrio brain game stuff. Was happy to lose my mirror to let him know what was up, and that he may want to pony up for some driving lessons. I offered to chip in. :beer:

Here's the photo showing everything — new windshield, puddle of coolant and missing drivers side mirror (passenger side intentionally missing):


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

gmendoza


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Visitation day at the chassis shop. Just a few bars to go.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Very nice


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

gmendoza said:


> Got the car back on the road after tearing it down to repair low compression on cyl #3 due to a bad valve job. The car already had a ported head with big valves and 262 cams. While it was apart, I did the following:
> 
> Complete valve job
> new tensioner with updated upper tensioner rail (already had single-row upper chain)
> ...


Wow! I was told he had just done all that work a couple months ago


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Took it for a spin after sitting for a month. 15 minutes later there's coolant vapors coming out from underneath the dash. Happy Valentine's day to me 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

OMG! What a Corrado tale for the next generation!


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

petethepug said:


> OMG! What a Corrado tale for the next generation!



Its a recurring trend, fix an oil leak on the B4 and the Corrado gets jealous and loses its coolant.


----------



## 93radoslc_vr6 (Jan 4, 2016)

gmendoza said:


> Got the car back on the road after tearing it down to repair low compression on cyl #3 due to a bad valve job. The car already had a ported head with big valves and 262 cams. While it was apart, I did the following:
> 
> Complete valve job
> new tensioner with updated upper tensioner rail (already had single-row upper chain)
> ...


Where'd you get the keychain from?


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

93radoslc_vr6 said:


> Where'd you get the keychain from?


I have the same key chain and it's good quality..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-VR6-keyc...808732?hash=item5d4adac0dc:g:R90AAOSwEeFU3mLN


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

dragan1 said:


> Wow! I was told he had just done all that work a couple months ago


That's what I thought too. Actually, that was part of the appeal of this car. 

The "newish" Bosch distributor that was on the car failed, cracked hall sensor, a couple days before I picked up the car. The car has a check engine light & a misfire because of the hall sensor when I bought it.

When I installed the replacement distributor, the car still had a misfire. Traced it to low compression on cyl #3. Did a leakdown test and determined it was from a valves. So I pulled the head.

Turns out blackslcchild was sold a head that had previously dropped a valve and was poorly repaired. Most exhaust guides were way too tight, Cyl #3 intake valve didn't seal and a couple other seats were not concentric. My machinist had to make 2 new seats, regrind the other 10 seats and clearance all valve guides.

While it was taken apart, I discovered the upper timing cover was cracked:










I didn't trust the tensioner bolt after beating the heck out of with the impact wrench, I decided to replace it. It also appeared the lower timing cover was leaking, so I pulled the trans to reseal the cover. Since the lower timing cover was off, I replaced the RMS and decided to replace the tensioner with the newer off-white tensioner since a old style tensioner was previously installed. 

While waiting for the head to be repaired, I had the injectors tested. 2 injectors were flowing less than the others. So I had them rebuilt and flow matched. The car had iridium plugs installed and one was fouled due to the low compression. So new copper plugs went on; not a fan of iridium. 

The car had R32 control arm bushings and tie-rod ends installed but the sway bar end links and front motor mount were in need of replacement. So I replaced all 3 mounts and end links. The passenger outer CV boot tore spraying grease all over the wheel well and the other 3 boots were cracking, so I replaced both axels. 

Basically, as I was inspecting everything, If I didn't trust it, it was repaired or replaced.



93radoslc_vr6 said:


> Where'd you get the keychain from?



Yup, like @dragan1 said, Ebay. They also have G60, VR6 and SLC versions.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Today, I pulled the headliner and sunroof for sunroof replacement. Tomorrow, It goes back together.


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

You have the same disease as me..... The Sinceiminthere disease. :laugh:


That's part of the reason my rebuild is going on 2 years..... :banghead:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

gmendoza said:


> That's what I thought too.


Don't you just love these cars... buy a clean example for $6k, find bunches of things not right, drop $3 to $5k to fix it, and it's still worth $6k. . Unless you heavily mod it when each $1 spend modding drops the value by $2.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

theprf said:


> Don't you just love these cars... buy a clean example for $6k, find bunches of things not right, drop $3 to $5k to fix it, and it's still worth $6k. . Unless you heavily mod it when each $1 spend modding drops the value by $2.



Hahaha. True! No regrets though. I still love the car.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Started on rebuilding the mk4 trans side shifter assembly. Ran into tower shaft bushing sticking do to bearings wearing the sleeve into the al housing. The polo box is done.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

Put the antenna on my G60, waiting for JamesS to respond so I can buy his lysholm.

Oh yeah, also I did this:


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Finished my sunroof replacement. Feels good to have a working sunroof.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice job on the quick sunroof replacement. I want to get mine in, but it's too cold in MI... so I opted to wait till it warms up to have less chance to brake any plastic trim bits. :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Drove it to work like I typically do unless it's raining :wave:


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

JDCorrado said:


> Nice job on the quick sunroof replacement. I want to get mine in, but it's too cold in MI... so I opted to wait till it warms up to have less chance to brake any plastic trim bits. :beer:


Thanks. Speaking of broken clips. This is what I did to repair the a-pillar trim clips.

Usually the clip breaks off leaving this behind:











So I positioned the clip











Then I got a hot soldering iron and pressed it into the middle of the hole. This forces some melted plastic up and around the iron. Then I quickly removed the iron, dabbed the melted plastic to mushroom it a bit. Careful it will be hot. 

End result:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

gmendoza said:


> Thanks. Speaking of broken clips. This is what I did to repair the a-pillar trim clips.
> Then I got a hot soldering iron and pressed it into the middle of the hole. This forces some melted plastic up and around the iron. Then I quickly removed the iron, dabbed the melted plastic to mushroom it a bit. Careful it will be hot.


:thumbup:
That works the first few times. Eventually there is not enough plastic to build up a lip anymore. What I did in that case was to put a blob of body seam sealer under the clip then set the clip in place. Seems to work well, and it's a little flexible too. When re-clipping to the seat belt tracks use a small screwdriver to help the clip over the lip on the track, this seems to keep the clips from breaking off.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

G60Scuzz said:


> Put the antenna on my G60, waiting for JamesS to respond so I can buy his lysholm.


Love the web page you created, especially the SVX swapped loaf project. Nothing better than seeing one of those conversions on the freeway overtaking traffic and asserting their way past cars that can't guard the lane from their anemic hp anymore. It's the damnedest thing to see a subie or 911 powered vanagon passing a jerk off driver at 90, merging into the HOV lane in front of him like the van just let out 25 years of pent up aggression.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Yup, assisting the clips both while seating and removing them is key to not breaking them. 

Yesterday, I got the car smogged. Removed incorrect lug nuts for correct tapper seat lug nuts. Replaced front upper strut mounts and bearings.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

petethepug said:


> Love the web page you created, especially the SVX swapped loaf project. Nothing better than seeing one of those conversions on the freeway overtaking traffic and asserting their way past cars that can't guard the lane from their anemic hp anymore. It's the damnedest thing to see a subie or 911 powered vanagon passing a jerk off driver at 90, merging into the HOV lane in front of him like the van just let out 25 years of pent up aggression.


LOL. It's so much fun, as fun as owning a corrado. Here in North Carolina there are a bunch of kids that cruise up and down hwy 70. Since putting new piston rings in the van and bringing it to sea level it now pulls the front wheels. It is hilarious. I ordered a new header so the exhaust will no longer sound busted. It's getting new wheels, repainted, and tube bumpers. I love that it's manual steering, and tin top. It weighs 3580lb and with the ported heads and my ecu it's probably near 270HP. I also used thinner head gaskets this time. If anyone is considering such a thing, you'll never regret it no matter what it costs. 

In the meantime, I've installed a passat moonroof into my new G60. Had it laying around for years, figured I'd need it one day. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Corrado runs. Need to finish up my fueling table and finish up my parts collection for a new fuel system..

I need a build thread


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

How many days does that thing take to spool up?


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

Started inquiries for VRSC software.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

reformed said:


> How many days does that thing take to spool up?


should spool the same as my old 35r.. full boost at 4200rpm.


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

Put in a new radiator and flushed the coolant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Did this

https://vimeo.com/156901384


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

Had it towed home, top radiator hose has a tear:


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

Washed it. Put the racks back on in prep for warmer weather.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Drove the red supercharged one today  but only 5.5 pounds of boost  belt must be slipping.
Got a thumbs up from two guys in a silver MkIV Jetta in the Wegman's parking lot :thumbup:.
Oh and it smells like coolant after it warms up .

Old picture, not quite that sunny today.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

I replaced the perches on my KW coilovers. 









Adjusted the ride height and corner balanced. 









50% cross weight! Can't get any better than that! 









Also replaced rear wheel speed sensor.


----------



## 93radoslc_vr6 (Jan 4, 2016)

gmendoza said:


> I replaced the perches on my KW coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your tires rub with the car that low? I want to do something similar but I don't want to destroy my fenders and tires


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Not close to a final fitment... but soon!









And did finally get the exhaustmanifold sorted!


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

I put on AutoTech Q chip (10.215.360) I found from a spare ECU I bought recently.

Didn't go test drive yet...


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

93radoslc_vr6 said:


> Do your tires rub with the car that low? I want to do something similar but I don't want to destroy my fenders and tires


Not anymore. The goal was to have the car as low as possible without rubbing. The previous owner rolled the fenders and had it this low:









It was constantly rubbing on the plastic wheel liner and the rear would bottom out bumps. So I raised the rear 0.5" and raised the front about 0.75". Now the rear is about 23.125" from floor to fender lip and the front is about 22.5" from floor to fender lip. It seems like all my rubbing issues have gone away now.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Freshly washed and waxed. Oh and I also replaced the hood latch cable and adjusted the hood:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

^^^ Looks great!


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

Today I pulled it out of the garage for the first time since October. 

Started right up 

No leaks 

Making the boost I love 

Debating on selling it because I only put 388 miles on it in 2015. . 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

hiofficer said:


> Today I pulled it out of the garage for the first time since October.
> 
> Started right up
> 
> ...


ABT :heart:


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Love the car Hiofficer!



TheDeckMan said:


> ^^^ Looks great!



Thank you.


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

hiofficer said:


> Debating on selling it because I only put 388 miles on it in 2015.


Hahahaha. That's about 387.8 miles more than I put on during 2015.

-Jeff


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

Re glueing the leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

badhabbit said:


> Re glueing the leather
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adjust the sunroof glass yet?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

hiofficer said:


> Today I pulled it out of the garage for the first time since October.
> 
> Started right up
> 
> ...



Instead... Drive it moar! always loved you car


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Instead... Drive it moar! always loved you car


Thank you! I just hate seeing it sit anymore. It deserves more attention lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyvw (Nov 12, 2003)

*Replacing Radiator*

Replacing Radiator
Made it 175k miles, but im sick of the leaks on the driveway.
Shocks are next...probably just going with stock.


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

gmendoza said:


>


What size tires are you running? Are those the ET35 RPF1s? Are you running any spacers?


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

reformed said:


> What size tires are you running? Are those the ET35 RPF1s? Are you running any spacers?


Tires are 195/40/17 Yokohama S-Drives. No spacers, not sure on offset.


----------



## 93radoslc_vr6 (Jan 4, 2016)

gmendoza said:


> Tires are 195/40/17 Yokohama S-Drives. No spacers, not sure on offset.


What's the wheel width?


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

93radoslc_vr6 said:


> What's the wheel width?


17x8


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Wheels are 17x8 with a 35 offset.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Annual oil and filter change after about 1,000 miles. The oil still looked like honey, so it's difficult to understand the necessity to have changed it.
Switching from Total Quartz 5w40 (also had used Molly 5w40) and am now trying out what the OO used back in the late 90's, M1 15W50 ($25/5qt at WMart :thumbup. The engine sounds quieter, so we'll see how she runs this Summer.

While I was under there, I noticed the outer oil cooler seal had a bit of oil weeping. Both oil cooler gaskets were replaced last Summer, so the seals must have relaxed since then. Snugged it all up to spec. and should be good to go. :beer:

EDIT: I think its time to replace my 2009 Die-Hard battery, 7 years is pushing my luck.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

After one summer.... not even fun to install!


----------



## Bossvrsix (Jul 7, 2013)

RIP to the original poster of this threat. A staple in our community. Till we meet again YoYo


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

I moved it and washed it for the first time since 2007!!  
I'll let the pictures speak for themselves:




























This is the first time I've seen this corner of my parents' garage in nearly a decade! They should be so pleased.










It's been a rough few months, but this is the first time in my life where I'm making enough money to actually work on my 'Rado; maybe this is the year I'll finally get it back on the road!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Bossvrsix said:


> RIP to the original poster of this threat. A staple in our community. Till we meet again YoYo


Yohannes died?


----------



## 93radoslc_vr6 (Jan 4, 2016)

blackslcchild said:


> Yohannes died?


yep.. someone made a post a week or so ago about it


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

blackslcchild said:


> Yohannes died?





93radoslc_vr6 said:


> yep.. someone made a post a week or so ago about it


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7709937-R-I-P-Yohannes-Gebrekidan-AKA-Yohannes


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ordered a big boy fuel setup.

2 Bosch 044s and a IE surge tank. (Not my pic)








And got a aeromotive a1000








10s here I come.. Lol


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Shizzle just got real


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

matsavol said:


> I put on AutoTech Q chip (10.215.360) I found from a spare ECU I bought recently.
> 
> Didn't go test drive yet...


Reporting my experience so far...

- The car starts faster when cold and revs initially a bit higher before settling down to normal idle.
- The idle stabilization seems to work better... rarely does it "hunt" for the correct speed.
- I'm getting about 1MPG (based on the MPG display) better mileage on my normal work commute.
- The engine seems pulling stronger at very high RPMs (5K+) than before.

Other claimed benefit is better throttle response but I don't think I have noticed it being any different than before?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Finally got the tranny back in. I got a little help from a friend and we used 2 floor jacks to jockey it into position. I can't believe I just muscled it myself the last 3 times. The floor jacks worked great. Now to get everything bolted back together...


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Replaced the nylon rollers on the passenger side window and replaced the trans fluid.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Preemptive parts order from GAP to replace original '92 parts: Aluminum Upper Rad Flange w/O-Ring and Black Braided Vacuum Hose


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*My trifecta*


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Installed new rear crossdrilled & slotted Adams Rotors & new wheel bearings.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

What did I do? Absolutely nothin'


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

What's all over your car dude?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

cocaine


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm up to no good today... Guess what I'm doing.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

petethepug said:


> What's all over your car dude?





Dimmu said:


> cocaine


 this^


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Fuel leak*

Took 1 hour to finally fix my fuel leak that has had me grounded for months! The small rubber sections on either side of the fuel filter had dry rotted and were pissing fuel, as per suggestions on these forums I grabbed some 5/16" fuel injection hose and the proper clamps from a local hose and fitting place, total cost $12! Cut the old fittings off, threw them in a vise and used the hacksaw lengthwise on them so I could get the brass inserts out, reinstalled inserts in the nylon lines, new filter and a few extra seconds to pressurize the fuel system............. glorious vr6 growl!


Thanks for the tips fellas, these forums really are great for dudes trying to keep these old girls on the road!


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally... finally found a good place to put the vacuumball and solenoid!


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

I know where you got the idea


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

Couple pics of my new cage


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cage looks good!


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

Wompa said:


> Finally... finally found a good place to put the vacuumball and solenoid!


I love how OEM that looks


----------



## CLKTHIS (Mar 13, 2015)

Ty, all cred goes to Mark McMahan aka The Roll Cage Guy" out of akron ohio. Well known and very sought after for cages.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

ajhvw93 said:


> I know where you got the idea


You do? Enlighten me


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Fuel surge tank is installed and wired up.. 
















Ready to run hose and install a bunch a stuff in the bay.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Sorry for the photo dump.. Lol I need to make a thread. But I redid a bunch a stuff in the bay.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I built his car. It's fully built 94. Probably one of the cleanest corrados out there. Full euro options, JE 2.9 forged.. I can keep goin on. 

All joking aside. Let's chill the **** out.


----------



## gmendoza (Nov 28, 2015)

Dimmu said:


> I built his car. It's fully built 94. Probably one of the cleanest corrados out there. Full euro options, JE 2.9 forged.. I can keep goin on.
> 
> All joking aside. Let's chill the **** out.


Damn!! Post more pics of the whole car!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

gmendoza said:


> Damn!! Post more pics of the whole car!


I'll have a mega thread soon.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

a_riot said:


> Likewise, aftermarket exhausts on a VR6 Corrado won't create more power either. Love these aftermarket myths...they never die.


Huh?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4969653-Vr6-exhaust-dyno-2-5-quot-vs-3-quot-back-to-back


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Roadhog_ said:


> Huh?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4969653-Vr6-exhaust-dyno-2-5-quot-vs-3-quot-back-to-back


shhhhh.. stop spreading rumors man. :laugh:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Geezus


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Roadhog_ said:


> Huh?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4969653-Vr6-exhaust-dyno-2-5-quot-vs-3-quot-back-to-back


That's not a Corrado is it? Its one of those Golf or Jetta thingies I believe...I don't know, they all look the same to me.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I may have discovered the cause of my out of boost drive ability issues..

All the exhaust leaks... O_O I have some nice copper gaskets on order.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

Drove her to work for the first time in six months...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Started my heater core, evaporator, & flapper door repair*

Last person in there broke all the plastic ears for the clips between the heater and AC/blower side:banghead:
Fortunately I never throw anything away, found out 91 GTI box is identical to the 90 Corrado, I used most of it, I stashed one from one of my son's projects.
Started on it at 8:00AM just now ready to go back in, new Passat heater core and new evaporator


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bought $100 worth of fuel line. And that's the final piece to the puzzle. All I need is a dog box and I've got a legit race car. Ha. Pic because a riot loves it.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Just read the last two pages and you guys crack me up, I miss the jwelty days it was a simpler time. Oh yeah got ahold of the person who built my Haldex controller and he assured me that he will have it working for me. I can't wait to be doing some awd burnouts!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Last person in there broke all the plastic ears for the clips between the heater and AC/blower side:banghead:
> Fortunately I never throw anything away, found out 91 GTI box is identical to the 90 Corrado, I used most of it, I stashed one from one of my son's projects.
> Started on it at 8:00AM just now ready to go back in, new Passat heater core and new evaporator


Heater box is back in, steering column with a nice tight tilt and ignition cylinder that matches the rest of the car and replaced the broken spring on the shifter box. Canadian under dash trays arrived today, very timely


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Its nice seeing all the Passat W8 heater cores being installed.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Undercoating and rust ground out of the pass fender well. Two coats of paint down. One panel at a time...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/162220313

https://vimeo.com/162220351

Tuning my maps now


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/162222437

Last video. I'm making a thread soon.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Yesterday I completed a great deal of work, including installation of ECS SS brake hoses, Audibombs ABS accumulator, GAP machined radiator neck, Adams rotors crossdrilled & slotted rear brakes, new bearings & ABS rings, MK3 keyless remote alarm system, rebuilt Koni shocks, Ground Control Eibach coilover springs, new bushings & bearings. 

And I traced down a large battery drain, about 6 amps continuous from a cascading failure in the auto seatbelt system. Cleaned, lubed, and serviced tracks, replaced primary and secondary relays and fuses. No more battery drain. And... put her on a slow charger to bring the battery back up to full capacity. 

Today... I started her and let her run up to temperature. Vroom vroom!

Tomorrow, temperature permitting, I shall install a new AC compressor, since I overcharged and killed the last one, and charge the system with ES12.


----------



## CorradoVW (Apr 10, 2016)

*Broke it*

I pulled it out to go to the MAc donalds with a friend after cleaning it.
LEt the clutch come in first and something snapped..



Edit:

drive shaft popped out, something was already broken on the inside and just now the tip dropped out of the transmission gear.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*Inspected timing chains*

Inspected the timing chains, upper and intermediate sprockets, upper guide and upper tensioner. I took out the distributor and used that big hole to get a snake camera in. To my surprise everything looked pretty good. I'm going to assume someone had done the timing chain job sometimes in not so distant past. (I really can't believe these to be original...)

This is a great relief in my mind not to be paranoid about all the timing chain noises. Probably just need to find the correct oil to get it quieter.

My Corrado chains are quiet at cold start. Only at semi-warm idle the noise becomes quite noticeable. Hot idle is quieter, but the chain noise can be heard. With just a slight increase in RPM (>800) the noise quiets down. (Could be oil pressure related?)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

matsavol said:


> Inspected the timing chains, upper and intermediate sprockets, upper guide and upper tensioner. I took out the distributor and used that big hole to get a snake camera in. To my surprise everything looked pretty good. I'm going to assume someone had done the timing chain job sometimes in not so distant past. (I really can't believe these to be original...)
> 
> This is a great relief in my mind not to be paranoid about all the timing chain noises. Probably just need to find the correct oil to get it quieter.
> 
> My Corrado chains are quiet at cold start. Only at semi-warm idle the noise becomes quite noticeable. Hot idle is quieter, but the chain noise can be heard. With just a slight increase in RPM (>800) the noise quiets down. (Could be oil pressure related?)


run the car to temp then shut it off.. set timing and remove the tensioner and check that its holding pressure. should be stiff with the hole covered with your finger. if thats ok it sounds like the lower on isnt holding the correct tension.


porsche boxsters use the same style tensioner and ive replaced hundreds of them for irregular chain noise. same with the vr6.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Isn't there a chain tensioner screw on the back side of the head? Forgive me It's been a decade since I have a vr6. But if I remember those screws used the oil to apply tension. Take a look at that


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

VRT said:


> Isn't there a chain tensioner screw on the back side of the head? Forgive me It's been a decade since I have a vr6. But if I remember those screws used the oil to apply tension. Take a look at that


to my knowledge there isnt.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Dimmu said:


> run the car to temp then shut it off.. set timing and remove the tensioner and check that its holding pressure. should be stiff with the hole covered with your finger. if thats ok it sounds like the lower on isnt holding the correct tension.
> 
> 
> porsche boxsters use the same style tensioner and ive replaced hundreds of them for irregular chain noise. same with the vr6.


Dimmu, just to confirm you do mean replacing the upper chain tensioner (bolt style) on the boxters and vr6s? That would be easy job.. (Mine has the early style blade and tensioner bolt, if that is more prone to this noise issue.)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

matsavol said:


> Dimmu, just to confirm you do mean replacing the upper chain tensioner (bolt style) on the boxters and vr6s? That would be easy job.. (Mine has the early style blade and tensioner bolt, if that is more prone to this noise issue.)



Yes, the upper. If you have a stethoscope or a long thin screw driver you can confirm the noise by probing around and listening to different parts of the chain cover. Sound will resonate and chain noise will get worse the closer you get. 


Don't replace it until you confirm that the tensioner doesn't hold pressure. And when you install the new one make sure you bleed it good.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finished welding in the bay and painted. Now for the real work.


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Drove it*

I washed it and drove it! Over the last two days I've put over 400kms on it, drove out to Canmore and Banff and to all of my service calls and it's been a joy, however I really am missing air conditioning so I think that will be on the short list to tackle!

So the temp needle never got above about 85 and the oil temp on the mfa showed 102-109 I assume this sounds good hey?

One thing that has been really annoying is my drivers seat is very creaky, when you accelerate or decelerate and my weight shifts it makes a ton of creaks and groans, now I'm a chubby dude so I can chock it up to that but I've never experienced this before, any ideas? It's the proper factory recaro seats in here.

Also the drivers side window rolls down like a dream but when it rolls up I have to actually manually pull the glass towards the front of the car until it's almost all the way up, otherwise it seems to hang up on something at the back and get crooked and bind up, obviously I need to pull the card but has anyone seems this and can point me in the right direction?

It's getting nice out enjoy your cars fellas!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Grease that seat and rail!


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Gettin greasy*



Dimmu said:


> Grease that seat and rail!


Thanks,
Is there any special grease to use? Is it the same stuff as for the sunroof? The thing slides really nice still but hey there's nothing wrong with plenty of lube hey?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

That's what I use. **** I use that stuff for everything.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Working on getting everything back together after putting my tranny back in. I decided to swap out one of the bolts on the Dieselgeek Sigma 5 short shifter with a 8mm ARP stainless bolt. Boy I love the shifter adjustment process on the 02J versus the 02A.


----------



## eames20 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rod knock so chucked a new vr in her. 68k on new motor and 90k on body 










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Dimmu said:


> Yes, the upper. If you have a stethoscope or a long thin screw driver you can confirm the noise by probing around and listening to different parts of the chain cover. Sound will resonate and chain noise will get worse the closer you get.
> 
> 
> Don't replace it until you confirm that the tensioner doesn't hold pressure. And when you install the new one make sure you bleed it good.


I did a bit more study on this. The old style tensioner is hydraulic only (no internal spring) and has a check valve that holds the oil in and chains tight when there is no oil pressure. It has been reported that the tensioner can gum up internally and gets stuck... hopefully I have this issue and just cleaning it fixes it.

I was going to get it out yesterday but noticed that the EGR valve (and the pipe going to exhaust manifold in particular) blocks the access to the tensioner. I'll need to get that out of way first. Hopefully the pipe coupling nuts co-operate without torturing them to death... :sly:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Yesterday*

fabricated radiator bracket for the PWR Radiator, attempted to remove old wheel locks in order to do the brakes.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turboit said:


> attempted to remove old wheel locks in order to do the brakes.


Cold chisel next?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Cold chisel next?


I have a stripped lug nut extractor I just need to locate it.. either that or a 12pt 19mm socket hammered on works
too


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finished welding in the bay and painted. Now for the real work.


love it.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

We have an engine. And a transmission. And clutch, driveshafts, exhaust, shifter box, and.. and .. and.. 
Anyone with a 24V O2M swap have pictures of your coolant hoses - before I go crazy and fab something from nothing ?


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

theprf said:


> We have an engine. And a transmission. And clutch, driveshafts, exhaust, shifter box, and.. and .. and..
> Anyone with a 24V O2M swap have pictures of your coolant hoses - before I go crazy and fab something from nothing ?


Looks good! Bring it to the dyno day


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finished welding in the bay and painted. Now for the real work.


Nice, what trans is that?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

ticketed2much said:


> Nice, what trans is that?


02a with 02j bits :thumbup:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finished welding in the bay and painted. Now for the real work.


Still plan on running nitrous Paul?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turboit said:


> Still plan on running nitrous Paul?


Cage is good for 8.50 anything can happen. :wave:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finished welding in the bay and painted. Now for the real work.


Is that a Laminova core in there?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

sdezego said:


> Is that a Laminova core in there?


Nope just a big box of air.


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Finally drove her out of the garage on her own power after standing there for eleven years.
Tidied up the interior, washed the exterior, but most important just enjoyed my car in the sun


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

extremy said:


> Finally drove her out of the garage on her own power after standing there for *eleven years*.


 Congrats on getting it driving!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

extremy said:


> Finally drove her out of the garage on her own power after standing there for eleven years.
> Tidied up the interior, washed the exterior, but most important just enjoyed my car in the sun


Looks awesome!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

2006 April you were toying with the idea of building that. Prost!!!! Did your car start life as a g60 or a NA Corrado? 
What about the AEM set up for sequential ignition, is it in there?


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*Chain noise is gone!*



matsavol said:


> I did a bit more study on this. The old style tensioner is hydraulic only (no internal spring) and has a check valve that holds the oil in and chains tight when there is no oil pressure. It has been reported that the tensioner can gum up internally and gets stuck... hopefully I have this issue and just cleaning it fixes it.
> 
> I was going to get it out yesterday but noticed that the EGR valve (and the pipe going to exhaust manifold in particular) blocks the access to the tensioner. I'll need to get that out of way first. Hopefully the pipe coupling nuts co-operate without torturing them to death... :sly:


I got the EGR out of way and got the tensioner out. It didn't seem there was any air or leaks in there. (It was stiff when trying to push it.) I pulled out the plunger and relatively black oil came out, but not alarmingly so.

I was able to push the plunger all the way in by inserting a wire to open the check valve. I then submerged it into oil and tried to push the plunger up to close to the point where it was when I removed it. I tried this with fingers and it doesn't seem to move easily... Should I be pushing the check valve at the same time when trying to extend the plunger?

Or second question if it is even necessary to pull the plunger up before putting it back to the car? The chains will have some slack initially but oil pressure should quickly get it tight... The plunger is now about 5mm deeper than when I removed it from car. Is that too much slack to risk jumping a teeth?

EDIT: I inserted a wire to open check valve while bleeding the tensioner. With the wire inserted this was easy job. I set up the tensioner ~1mm shorter than what it was when I took it out. I put it back to the car and started it. Seems to work fine for the ~2 minutes I had it running. Chains were quiet. Later today I'll take it to a longer ride to get it up to normal operating temperature.

EDIT2: So after driving the car couple more days I can confirm the chain noise is gone! So it must have been a stuck tensioner bolt. Probably the check valve was gummed? (First time trying to operate it with wire wasn't easy... took several tries to get it open. After it got "loose" I was able to push it open with wire and felt it opening with fingertip, like you would expect for a spring loaded ball valve to feel.) 

Special thanks to Dimmu for the tip! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Polished the hood I straightened and painted last fall*


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

DROVE HER!!!

quick little 50 mile shakedown cruise, made a few adjustments to the Koni's... dialing her in. 

Smooth and tight. Feels wonderful!

Will really enjoy getting the AC blowing cold, as soon as the compressor o-rings show up.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Drove her a few miles from my shop to the house. No problems so far.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

New tie rod boots.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/163127814
I'm racing my buddy's lambo next week. Ha


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Very naice!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Driver side tie rod end and dss axle installed. 

I feel like I am building the car in "one piece at a time"


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

reinstalled and adjusted hood latch bowden cable, and catches. Disassembled two headlights and brackets to make one good drivers headlight with working adjusters. Reinstalled front bumper and rebar. 
Hopefully next week, front and rear brake service and brake fluid flushed.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Driver side tie rod end and dss axle installed.
> 
> I feel like I am building the car in "one piece at a time"


I hear ya Paul. First time I had the bumper on mine in over 5 years!


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

Cleaned her up some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

petethepug said:


> 2006 April you were toying with the idea of building that. Prost!!!! Did your car start life as a g60 or a NA Corrado?
> What about the AEM set up for sequential ignition, is it in there?


It started life as a G60, just changed the head to x-flow and bolted the T28 on it. 
It has group ignition controlled by the Link ecu. Sequential is on the list though. Just need to build a second trigger for that.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

147 glorious miles of this. Gave her a $10 gas station wash at 8 a.m. and out for 5 hours in the afternoon. Sat for 6 months. Ran like a champ. Even got to blow out the carbon a few times.:laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turboit said:


> I hear ya Paul. First time I had the bumper on mine in over 5 years!


Nice!

Pass tie rod is all done. If I had the inner cv bolts handy that would be done too.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

extremy said:


> Finally drove her out of the garage on her own power after standing there for eleven years.
> Tidied up the interior, washed the exterior, but most important just enjoyed my car in the sun


Congratulations!! :thumbup: I think mine hits the eleven years mark next year, maybe I'll get my ass in gear this year and follow your timeline!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Added this to my rear view mirror (and one to my DD S4).
First day on the job today.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Technically it was yesterday, but got in the passenger seat and let me son drive us to his friends birthday party. Legal Permit now


----------



## American getriebe (Oct 8, 2011)

New aluminum radiator and slim fans then drove it 713 miles to home with no problems . still need to figure out why the fans aren't working .


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

New front motor mount bolt  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Added this to my rear view mirror (and one to my DD S4).
> First day on the job today.


Nice. Friends discount? :laugh:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

They do have an employee store with great deals on ammo. I don't even own a gun. Ha!


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

My G60 E-codes came in...so, installing them soon.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Drove the hell out of it. Even raced a new golf r with mad tyte modz yo. Walked him like he was standing still. Ha


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

They do have an employee store with great deals on ammo. I don't even own a gun. Ha!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wayne92SLC said:


> They do have an employee store with great deals on ammo. I don't even own a gun. Ha!


That's because you live in MN and can only go outside 2 days out of the year :laugh: J/K - Congrats on the new job


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

sdezego said:


> That's because you live in MN and can only go outside 2 days out of the year :laugh: J/K - Congrats on the new job


Thanks!


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

jaweber said:


> Congratulations!! :thumbup: I think mine hits the eleven years mark next year, maybe I'll get my ass in gear this year and follow your timeline!


Couple of beers on the side and just go for it!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Pulled off the front knuckles off my purple shell and the front brakes off the orange shell. Also looked into repainting the orange shell.


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry the pics sideways ... Today I found the source of my insane coolant leak, sprayed everywhere all over my bay. She needs a radiator! Gonna look into replacing some o rings on the A/C lines while I'm at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

Installed new rear "door" cards. The old ones where all messed up on the bottom front tips. 

Anybody ever repair one with a broken tip? 

The old cards are pictured laying on my hood.... One of them just needs the leather re glued, but the other is missing the whole tip..... May be repairable but I had this other set for sale and nobody was buying so what the hell

tip



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Spent all morning making my fuel cell vent line. 540deg bends in hardline are stupid.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Making progress with cleaning up the PO's work. I'm trying to have everything in working order before the G60 in the corner of my garage goes in, AC and all electricals working. The PO purchased it with a blown PG with a Lysholm on it then threw 90 Jetta RV in it just to drive. I figured I'd sort everything out before installing the proper engine, wiring etc. 

A little detailing on the RV never hurt










PG the day I purchased


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Chased down leaks in the AC system. Found the receiver drier was leaking, replaced it... to find that the replacement is 15mm taller. Had to relocate the mounting bracket for it. 

Still a slow leak in the system. Going to go through and replace all o-rings.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

took it outta storage on the weekend and drove it to work today!

also raised it an inch so I don't scrap the lip on our crappy roads anymore....

might get around to cleaning it this week lol


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

finally get the new wheels for my C, rare carline cm6 16x9 and 9.5 rear the most rare 4/100, get some gold bolts new and radinox rear lips, just need the tires , all this hapend with the help of my great friend dubmax who´s a great person and entuciastic vw lover 

here you are some pic´s


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Peanut helped me track down the exposed wire in the door that was shorting and blowing the window fuse.....also repinned plug on IAT sensor, and installed bilit hood cable clip.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Replaced every o-ring in my AC system... and now it pleasantly holds vacuum, ready to be charged.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

g60racer said:


> Replaced every o-ring in my AC system... and now it pleasantly holds vacuum, ready to be charged.


Did you buy A/C specific o-rings from somewhere (where?) or just a generic o-ring kit from the FLAPS?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

you can still get from the dealer. I got the everything for the whole system last spring for like $40...


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Got my motor and trans in


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed and torqued the passenger side CV axle. What a pain to get torqued. 

Chased all the oil pan bolt holes and cleaned up the gasket mating surfaces. Straightened a few oil pan bolt holes where the sheet metal was a little deformed. 

Non-Corrado related: on my B5 S4, I swapped out a Hotchkis rear sway bar with worn out bushings with a new 034 Motorsport rear sway bar. That was a lot bigger job than I was expecting. Gas tank gets in the way of the bushing brackets.


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

Watched the new owner drive her out of my driveway.

Hardest car I've ever sold.

Ciao!


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

g60racer said:


> Replaced every o-ring in my AC system... and now it pleasantly holds vacuum, ready to be charged.


What, no writeup with accompanying video???


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Yup*



a_riot said:


> What, no writeup with accompanying video???




Yeah where's that DIY?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Radiation and AC done. 
Took a car that had most all the AC equipment removed and successfully made it look like it was never missing.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally got the parts for my new clutch line.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Radiation and AC done.
> Took a car that had most all the AC equipment removed and successfully made it look like it was never missing.


Finished putting it together today, must have filled all the right places with coolant it never burped. fan cycled as should and the bottom radiator hose gets warm. My old radiator was clogged with pieces of the disintegrated plastic outlet, overheated and little flow through it.
I have an aluminum outlet from China but didn't want to throw that in the mix just yet. I've learned car and computers...don't do to many things to them at once, you won't know that causing an issue.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Prepped the headliner for new fabric. Will have to wait for warmer temps before glueing it. Old one was nasty from the PO and roof leak through crappy moonroof install. Repaired rear license plate holder for two Corrados.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Those rotalocs are awesome


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> Those rotalocs are awesome


Seriously, thanks for posting a pic of the bag with the contact info!

I am ONE fitting away from having a working clutch again. ONE


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Me and the boy started working on his car again. Stripped the interior from the parts car and his car, swapped the B4 moon roof from the Parts Corrado.

Got the rear Speaker trays out without one Crack  Parts car ones were in a real bad way, so this was a nervous ordeal LOL


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dropped the car off at JDL auto designs to get the 1000 horse intercooler, 3 inch piping and a tubular manifold 










I will make over 800+ at the end of the year. Go big or go home.


Paul, I need traction bars. Make it happen......


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

Applied the 3rd round of leatherique to my interior. 
Now we wait.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Fired it up for the first time in almost a year. Woo hoo! It's alive!https://vimeo.com/165517276


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Froshizzl said:


> Applied the 3rd round of leatherique to my interior.
> Now we wait.


Please report how that goes with before/after pics if possible. I used that stuff a few years ago, and after all the bother I was underwhelmed to say the least. When it was all said and done, it basically looked like I had vacuumed my seats, and wiped them down with a damp cloth. I think our leather is so heavily treated and coated that the thought that anything could sink into the leather is misguided. A mechanic once left a leaking bottle of brake fluid on my passenger seat. It sat there under a jacket for days before I noticed, and a pool of brake fluid about 4 inches in diameter was sitting there. To my surprise, once I cleaned it up, you couldn't even tell. I thought it would all sink into the leather and dry it all out and ruin it but I think the coating they use on the seats prevented that. So I am curious if you have any better luck than I did with Leatherique.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

More fuel lines.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Paul, we need better updates.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Fired it up for the first time in almost a year. Woo hoo! It's alive!https://vimeo.com/165517276


Man I miss my Corrado.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> Paul, we need better updates.


If there were better updates I would post them. I mean, how exciting is changing all the orings in my fuel system from epdm to buna-n? Not at all! 

Fuel system is almost done. Waiting on more fittings to finish the brakes. After that wiring. Fun.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> More fuel lines.


:rockon:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

TheDeckMan said:


> :rockon:


Clutch hardlines done.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

A few goodies from VW Classic parts showed up:

Hood pin receivers (two sets), rear seat back knobs (two sets), hatch poppers (two), early interior headlight aimer switch, and Canadian seat belt receivers (with microswitches!!) (two).


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Score!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If there were better updates I would post them. I mean, how exciting is changing all the orings in my fuel system from epdm to buna-n? Not at all!
> 
> Fuel system is almost done. Waiting on more fittings to finish the brakes. After that wiring. Fun.


I'm just giving you **** man.. Trying to light some fires.. Hope my car will be done in the next week. Then it's logs and track time. 

I don't think I've ever seen the full pic of your car tho. You ever get that swing axle figured out?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Finished up some of the wiring, after installing the new, Heater core, evaporator, compressor, radiator and some other items.
A bit of detailing 
All issues will be sorted out before the PG goes in.

After shot










Before shot


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

a_riot said:


> Please report how that goes with before/after pics if possible. I used that stuff a few years ago, and after all the bother I was underwhelmed to say the least. When it was all said and done, it basically looked like I had vacuumed my seats, and wiped them down with a damp cloth. I think our leather is so heavily treated and coated that the thought that anything could sink into the leather is misguided. A mechanic once left a leaking bottle of brake fluid on my passenger seat. It sat there under a jacket for days before I noticed, and a pool of brake fluid about 4 inches in diameter was sitting there. To my surprise, once I cleaned it up, you couldn't even tell. I thought it would all sink into the leather and dry it all out and ruin it but I think the coating they use on the seats prevented that. So I am curious if you have any better luck than I did with Leatherique.


I stupidly did not take before pictures so thats not gunna be possible. I will say that the rears ,that never see any use maybe got a teeny bit softer. Tho it never looked like any of the product soaked in. The front seats on the other hand are a different story. Not sure if the coating they have wears off or what, but the passenger side absorbs most of what i lay down. The drivers side will soak up everything i throw at it. The seatimg portion of the drivers seat was rock hard and is softening up nicely if have to say. Im going to keep giving it to fronts and see what happens.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

theprf said:


> A few goodies from VW Classic parts showed up:
> Hood pin receivers (two sets), rear seat back knobs (two sets), hatch poppers (two), early interior headlight aimer switch, and Canadian seat belt receivers (with microswitches!!) (two).


Part # on the hatch poppers? I'd definitely like to order one for mine. :thumbup:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Order TWO of everything, just like theprf. The Corrado knows when there's no backup to be had.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> I'm just giving you **** man.. Trying to light some fires.. Hope my car will be done in the next week. Then it's logs and track time.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen the full pic of your car tho. You ever get that swing axle figured out?


I got plenty of fire! Just need less away time. 

Pic of secret squirrel. Don't mind the mess. Rear axle I think works as is.


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

This same time last year I had just got my front bumper re sprayed and installed a brand new 90mm lip. 

Over the cold months I hit a deer 

(already dead laying in the passing lane of an interstate highway) 

That broke my new lip in half, scratched the bumper and clogged my intercooler with gutts. 


So last night, just got my SECOND bumper re sprayed , bought & installed another 90mm lip. 

And a new intercooler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

i scheduled its delivery from VA for Monday. originally planned to spend ~$450 to get it here but ended up cursing out the broker when they didnt come through on the promised day. I then posted it on uship.com with my offer of $289 for a Monday/tueday delivery and a guy took the deal within a few hours with promises of delivery on Monday. saved a few bucks that I can now spend on clear turn signals and interior bits that the PO warned me about.

fingers crossed.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Michael, I like those filler panels... Info on those?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> Part # on the hatch poppers? I'd definitely like to order one for mine. :thumbup:


I want one as well, mine broke many years ago and I never bothered to replace it.
Yesterday I picked up a a lot of nos parts, I got a euro VR front bumper, turn signals, foglights, hood foam and headlights.


----------



## MKIII16v (Sep 17, 2003)

Wheels and coilovers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Michael, I like those filler panels... Info on those?


(Not Mike) The foglight filler panels? I made some like that years ago, just cut out of black plexiglass and hot melt glued in.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Derusting the floors. Not fun.


----------



## badhabbit (May 30, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> Michael, I like those filler panels... Info on those?


Made them out of broken SLC fogs, just break all the glass out, get a rough idea of what size panel you need. 

I used an old bumper to cut nice solid panels out of. 

After the last step (the primer photo) 

Use body filler to mold them in. 

Spray paint them


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

took delivery:



she's a project but im in love...and the wife digs it too
happy wife-happy life:thumbup:


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> took delivery:
> 
> she's a project but im in love...and the wife digs it too
> happy wife-happy life:thumbup:


Two Sciroccos and a Corrado huh? Glutton for punishment :laugh:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Finally The Temporary RV Motor Swap is Complete*

Finally the temporary RV motor swap is complete. I purchased this car with the motor already in it, wiring was a mess, no O2 sensor Digi running in default all the time. All AC equipment and hoses were removed except the compressor, only because the ABA pulley set-up. I corrected and extended the Jetta Digi harness, fixed all the grounds, got it running in closed loop as it should. I drove it about 200 miles last summer, suffering with hot air blowing from the vents. This spring I did the air box, new; AC evaporator, metal heater core, new compressor, used lines and condenser. Last weekend installed the timing belt cover. Yesterday charged the AC, today it's too wet and cold to enjoy. This winter I'll go over the PG motor I have and think about installing it in the spring.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Roll cage has the first coat of paint down. Some more rust work on the floors then interior paint time.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Pushed the Storm out to pack more parts in the garage, it's gonna be fun putting this back together


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally after 1year I fixed the missing symbols and numbers on the LCD's.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Jimweis said:


> Finally the temporary RV motor swap is complete.


I like it, a Corrado No60.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

got 'er PA state inspected What a friggin joke/scam _that_ is but hey, I got my "stickers":thumbup:


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Wompa said:


> Finally after 1year I fixed the missing symbols and numbers on the LCD's.


How?? I have 1 burnt LCD on my MFA screen...would love to get it fixed.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

racaro_kid said:


> How?? I have 1 burnt LCD on my MFA screen...would love to get it fixed.


You either need to replace/resolder the whole MFA/LCD module from a good working cluster, or have your mileage transferred to a known working cluster.

..or just live with it :laugh:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


>


:heart::heart:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Got the windows working and closed the sunroof. I also washed it. This is the only picture I have of the before.


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Drove it.

For the first time in 12 years....

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

racaro_kid said:


> Drove it.
> 
> For the first time in 12 years....
> 
> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Car looks really nice! I love white Corrado's especially living here in Phoenix Az..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I drilled a hole. One hole.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Topped off the fuel tank last week and noticed a raw gas smell when driving down the highway. No visible leaks. Took it in to the shop today. Suspected a deteriorated fuel pump tank seal but it was actually the hose clamps to the tank lines. Replaced and smoke checked for leaks. Good to go. $100 Can't complain. I'm sure more rubber and fittings are on their way out.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Me and the boy started working on his car again. Stripped the interior from the parts car and his car, swapped the B4 moon roof from the Parts Corrado.
> 
> Got the rear Speaker trays out without one Crack  Parts car ones were in a real bad way, so this was a nervous ordeal LOL



We had to issue some eviction notices on my son's project. This guy either died after he was evicted, ...or he died eating someone who was evicted. 

We found him barely moving the next day on the roof and I nearly pooped myself.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

removed the rear badges and painted them "silver"(?) I couldn't hang with the _red_ "C" badge on _red_ car any longer plus the G60 red was all but gone. and in doing so I found a hole just under the hatch gasket that's allowing moisture to get into the trunk. lovely 
on a positive note I came home to find a box of springs from Neuspeed on the porch and they confirmed shipment of the bilstein front strut assemblies that I had ordered from two other suppliers last week only to find out a day or two later that they were out of stock....


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

sdezego said:


> We had to issue some eviction notices on my son's project. This guy either died after he was evicted, ...or he died eating someone who was evicted.
> 
> We found him barely moving the next day on the roof and I nearly pooped myself.




Kill it with fire


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The good news, we killed it ..... The bad news, not sure about the eggs it laid.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

petethepug said:


> The good news, we killed it ..... The bad news, not sure about the eggs it laid.


I think the only thing you can do now is burn it, burn all the things.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Roadhog_ said:


> I think the only thing you can do now is burn it, burn all the things.


Just wait for the seat belt relays to kick in.


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

install new rear swaybar, change the H&R 28 mm for a Neuspeed 28 mm


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

cerpa said:


> install new rear swaybar, change the H&R 28 mm for a Neuspeed 28 mm


What is the difference?


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Finished installing the rest of my interior. Changed my icv...was running great for the first time.

Then I finished my cruise by blowing my clutch master/slave cylinder as I was pulling into my driveway....

...at least she got me home. Back on the flatbed she goes....:banghead:

*edit* ordering a new master and slave clutch cylinder and doing it myself :thumbup:


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

turtledub said:


> What is the difference?


the adjustment, neuspeed is adjustable H&R don´t


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

this weekend i install hood struts and is ready cheers


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

cerpa said:


> this weekend i install hood struts and is ready cheers


Were you able to install them without cutting into the Spoonfed tray?


----------



## jbat08 (Aug 28, 2014)

dragan1 said:


> Were you able to install them without cutting into the Spoonfed tray?


That looks like a no, but he sure did a good job of keeping the cut clean if I am right :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Front brakes bled and working. Clutch still being a pita.


----------



## cerpa (Jul 21, 2011)

dragan1 said:


> Were you able to install them without cutting into the Spoonfed tray?


yes , i have to cut .5 inch for both sides to clear the strut, the tool i use was a dremel and blu tape to make a guide to cut, not difficult but need to much patience


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

*I have been enjoying driving mine lately*

I Love This Car
Bought it new.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

jbcorrado said:


> I Love This Car
> Bought it new.


It looks BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

theprf said:


> It looks BEAUTIFUL.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

installed the neuspeed sport springs and bilstein (b8's) struts/shocks on all four corners. also did the axles/cv joints 
the ride/handling improved dramatically:thumbup:
and the 1.25" drop is hardly noticeable


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Got some parts from Germany! :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Working on the coolant pipe to the block.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

A little birthday present to myself and the mistress.

Spoonfed CF rain tray. 

Once a year or so, I like to buy a 'toy' for the old girl. My days of mods are long over but I enjoy the occasional gift. 

One year it was the Spoonfed mat set, front and trunk. Another year I did some badge work on the back. A few years back I did the hood insulation replacement, which turned out nicer than factory imho. Too bad there just isn't much left to do cosmetically or mechanically. Except get out and thrash her around a bit. Maybe this weekend. To really celebrate!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Made my eyes hurt drawing a full car wiring diagram.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Made my eyes hurt drawing a full car wiring diagram.


That sounds fun.










Sigh.. I'll never get my car back


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Nice !!!!! You will love it ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I (finally) found where "the smell" was coming from.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> That sounds fun.


It will be even less fun to wire it!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It will be even less fun to wire it!


Wiring is my favorite part of projects.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Dimmu said:


> Wiring is my favorite part of projects.


I do it too much.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> Wiring is my favorite part of projects.


Jdl


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Race stance achieved.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Hellaflush


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

picked up a shift boot/base with the heavier leather to replace my thinner, split one....$25 
cleaned it and installed it therefor I took 'er for a ride to make sure everything "worked properly"


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Lol... 1000 horse core


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

took the Financial Mistake for a rip and busted the rear left motor mount. so little joy actually coming from this pos...meanwhile my scirocco quietly snickers as it takes 2nd at a show last weekend:sly:
right after the new springs/shocks/struts last week the abs light decides it needs to "be seen":facepalm::thumbdown:
someone remind me why I bought this thing again: please. it completely escapes me at the moment:banghead:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Rebooted 4x100 Axel Shafts Ready*

Axel shafts done, getting closer to making the car correct, soon back to 4 lug and BBS RZ's


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Washed it.

And after 12 years in storage it feels great to say that:heart::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Wiring. Every day. Seems like forever.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Stoked. Car should be done this week.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Wiring. Every day. Seems like forever.


This, still this. Done most of the engine bay and high power feeds from battery to block, starter, alt and to the inside.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Dimmu said:


> Stoked. Car should be done this week.


Clean set up man I have intercooler way lower then that though feel like that's going to cause problems ..... I shaved a lot off the bumper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

The intercooler is an inch smaller than the radiator. My old setup say way lower. (Half the size) there is a lot of cutting to get this thing to fit. And thanks man. JDL auto designs is doing the work.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Got it MOT'd (Uk road worthiness inspection) after being sat off the road for four years


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Dimmu said:


> The intercooler is an inch smaller than the radiator. My old setup say way lower. (Half the size) there is a lot of cutting to get this thing to fit. And thanks man. JDL auto designs is doing the work.


You will love it mines on 22-24 pounds I love it such a hard pulling motor when you force her too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

RILEY UK said:


> Got it MOT'd (Uk road worthiness inspection) after being sat off the road for four years


Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

banginggears01 said:


> You will love it mines on 22-24 pounds I love it such a hard pulling motor when you force her too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was at almost 30psi when I dropped it off at jdl. They're fun over 25. Haha gonna start tuning for 30+ psi here soon


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet Corrado Riley! :thumbup:


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

That's what's up that's that go I'm looking to reach here soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Started it for the first time.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

https://vimeo.com/174036383

Its really hard to not sit there revving it all day.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Congrats! :beer:





jbcorrado said:


> Sweet Corrado Riley! :thumbup:


Thanks guys:thumbup:

Wish I could say that all has gone well, but I got barely one day out of it. Damn clutch pedal dropped to the floor, no amount of bleeding would get it to stay pressurised, eventually dropping down again.

And the clutch master cylinder is long obsolete/impossible to find.:banghead:

Have had to buy a left hand drive one (along with new slave), so will just have to see how that lines up. Bummer when I've swapped over tax/insurance/got MOT etc and need to use it daily!

*NSFW picture below when I was feeling pissed!*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/a777ovl/raddo3/PieceOfSh1tBlonde.jpg


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> https://vimeo.com/174036383
> 
> Its really hard to not sit there revving it all day.


**** yeah


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> Have had to buy a left hand drive one (along with new slave), so will just have to see how that lines up.


I didn't realize that the RHD cars used a different clutch master/slave cylinder?


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Fire wall and location different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

*It's about done*

and it's about time...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

theprf said:


> and it's about time...


:beer:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Sick!!


























I feel bad cutting this thing... Eh. Gotta cut the headlights too.. Lol


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Sick!!
> 
> I feel bad cutting this thing... Eh. Gotta cut the headlights too.. Lol


Cut NA headlights, not E-code. I have a bunch of extra NA headlights if you need some.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

covered the fogs and turns with clear plastic, trimmed down a sun visor for the C that a friend was tossing out and found a spot to slam my mk1 madness sticker...also came home to find motor mounts waiting for me on the porch. picked up a strut bar over the weekend & may have gotten a line on some 16" snowflakes


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

theprf said:


> Cut NA headlights, not E-code. I have a bunch of extra NA headlights if you need some.


****....









Ha.


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Replaced cut oem radio wiring harness...








[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Photo dump... Ha time to tune and run some 10s


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

theprf said:


> and it's about time...


Well  didn't last long. :banghead: BDF has either bad head gasket or more likely a cracked head. :banghead: And the intake cam adjuster still won't cooperate.

Just about ready to pull this POS out and put the 12V back in. At least that engine can be troubleshooted. With the BDF I am totally on my own. 

Oh well, at least I've only spent $6k and a couple hundred hours on it.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> Well  didn't last long. :banghead: BDF has either bad head gasket or more likely a cracked head. :banghead: And the intake cam adjuster still won't cooperate.
> 
> Just about ready to pull this POS out and put the 12V back in. At least that engine can be troubleshooted. With the BDF I am totally on my own.
> 
> Oh well, at least I've only spent $6k and a couple hundred hours on it.


I feel for ya. Too bad you're on the wrong coast, I know where there is a complete low mileage 24v setup with everything included, trans, shifter, pedals etc that is sitting waiting to be sold. But its always a risk doing major surgery on a Corrado. I don't understand really why people try unless they are masochists or are very patient, skilled and rich with a great shop to work in. If its just the head or gasket though, they can be fixed and then perhaps you can salvage the work already done. It looks fairly complete as it sits now. Was oil/coolant mixing? What leads you to believe the head or gasket is toast?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Bill G60247 came over last night and dropped me some knowledge and labor and really killed it mounting my rear bumper to the nothing that's under it as well as helping me fit the fiberglass hood and quiklatch pins. Got it all done except the one rear corner. Many thanks go out to Bill for the help!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

a_riot said:


> I feel for ya. Too bad you're on the wrong coast, I know where there is a complete low mileage 24v setup with everything included, trans, shifter, pedals etc that is sitting waiting to be sold. But its always a risk doing major surgery on a Corrado. I don't understand really why people try unless they are masochists or are very patient, skilled and rich with a great shop to work in. If its just the head or gasket though, they can be fixed and then perhaps you can salvage the work already done. It looks fairly complete as it sits now. Was oil/coolant mixing? What leads you to believe the head or gasket is toast?


Doing a head replacement isn't that bad in the grand scheme of things when a swap is in and running. The head rebuild parts for a 12V are roughly $700 including those to do the timing chains. I bet it's about the $150 more for a 24V. Unswapping will be so much more time.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

G60ING said:


> Doing a head replacement isn't that bad in the grand scheme of things when a swap is in and running. The head rebuild parts for a 12V are roughly $700 including those to do the timing chains. I bet it's about the $150 more for a 24V. Unswapping will be so much more time.


You could of spent all that extra money and boosted a 12v I see so many people dump so much money into these things and for what reason ? Not to drive I've been pushing boost into stock obd1 blocks for years junk yard motors like for real they hold 26 pounds strong on all stock parts been doing it for years... 12v produces more power anyways cheaper more reliable I don't even see a point in the 6 speed other then the cool factor .... I've never even put my corrado in 5th gear in full boost when I'm racing someone .... All i see is a bunch of cool factor stuff ... Not bashing either just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

theprf said:


> Well  didn't last long. :banghead: BDF has either bad head gasket or more likely a cracked head. :banghead: And the intake cam adjuster still won't cooperate.
> 
> Just about ready to pull this POS out and put the 12V back in. At least that engine can be troubleshooted. With the BDF I am totally on my own.
> 
> Oh well, at least I've only spent $6k and a couple hundred hours on it.


:banghead:

Aren't they famous for the block cracking on one corner where it meets the head?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

sdezego said:


> :banghead:
> Aren't they famous for the block cracking on one corner where it meets the head?


Don't know. It passed a cold leakdown test when I got it which leads me to suspect a crack somewhere. The oil filler cap & what I can see inside were covered with white froth. It's still overfueling because it won't go closed loop without the intake VVT, at least it runs - actually very smoothly. 



G60ING said:


> Doing a head replacement isn't that bad in the grand scheme of things when a swap is in and running. The head rebuild parts for a 12V are roughly $700 including those to do the timing chains. I bet it's about the $150 more for a 24V. Unswapping will be so much more time.


The gasket set and bolts for a 24V head is about $450 or so, chains $350-400 more - but 24V's don't have the same chain troubles as 12V's. I can reverse the swap in 3 days. However I see now that I can get a 3.2 Touareg engine for $1100 or so delivered with a guarantee. That's the same base engine as an R32, I checked the part#'s. Swapping the dress parts off my BDF would essentially give me an R32, and it is supposed to run off the BDF management. I already spent my car budget this month so we'll see... At least the car is in one piece and moves under it's own power now. It's also too hot for the next 4-5 weeks to do much as I work outside. I think the 3.6 engines are a little out of my price range right now.



banginggears01 said:


> You could of spent all that extra money and boosted a 12v I see so many people dump so much money into these things and for what reason ? Not to drive I've been pushing boost into stock obd1 blocks for years junk yard motors like for real they hold 26 pounds strong on all stock parts been doing it for years... 12v produces more power anyways cheaper more reliable I don't even see a point in the 6 speed other then the cool factor .... I've never even put my corrado in 5th gear in full boost when I'm racing someone .... All i see is a bunch of cool factor stuff ... Not bashing either just saying


Well, to each his own. I did this not because it's easy, but because it's hard. You might have noticed I have 4 Corrados. One is supercharged, one has a Schrick with cams, and two are/were straight up 12V's. One has a CDM trans with a TDI 5th, two have CCM trans, one is a CDM. I didn't see the point of having 4 identical cars so I decided to do something different from what I have. Coolness factor counts, too. Have you ever driven a 24V 6-speed VW? It's a very smooth driveline, so much smoother than the 12V. I am/was building this as a highway cruiser and as what VW would have built if Corrado's were in production in 2004.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Like I said I'm not bashing I have 2 Corrados as well ...... I'm sure you will figure it out..... What you're doing is difficult it's not just plug-and-play I understand what you mean completely man mine main is still a long way coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I ran the Touareg engine in my Mk3 and then put it into a friend's Corrado, it's a good choice. The intake and rail are R32 specific as well as the TB. Exhaust manifolds from the 24v, accessories, etc all bolt right on. Consult your tuner/flasher on what hardware to use with it, there are some MAF and injector options you will have to consider.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The intake and rail are R32 specific as well as the TB.


I am a tiny bit confused with this, do you mean that the R32 rail must be used? And the R32 intake?

About management, from what I have read the UM tuned BDF setup I have ought to work fine on the 3.2 as it's a mass flow system. This implies using the 24V BDF throttle body, probably with an adapter. As far as I can tell the only other difference is the plug on the exhaust camshaft VVT solenoid.

There are other options for the 3.2: Cayenne, TT, CC, maybe Passat?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes 3.2 intake rail injectors tb and maf are all specific and 2.8 stuff is not drop on. 

If you did use the 2.8 tb, maf and injectors you can use your tune, otherwise its custom depending on what you use. 

3.2 is r32, tt, cayanne, treg and q7.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Switched out the Monte Carlos for a set of Longbeach wheels I picked up off CL last night. 


Before










After


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

very clean. What's up with the black roof? Just curious


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yes 3.2 intake rail injectors tb and maf are all specific and 2.8 stuff is not drop on.
> 
> If you did use the 2.8 tb, maf and injectors you can use your tune, otherwise its custom depending on what you use.
> 
> 3.2 is r32, tt, cayanne, treg and q7.


So the 3.2 stuff goes with the 3.2. Got it. The intake ports are different sizes. 

Question, is it needed to use R32 intake & fuel rail ($$$) or will treg intake/fuel rail fit under Corrado hood? I saw a MkII with a Cayenne 3.2 using the Cayenne intake so that works, at least in a MkII. TB can be handled with an adapter if I stay with 2.8 parts.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I dig it


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Getting ready for driveway passes.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

sdezego said:


> very clean. What's up with the black roof? Just curious


PO did it when he re-painted and shaved the exterior, personal preference I guess?


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Getting ready for driveway passes.


Wow :beer:


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Getting ready for driveway passes.


Looks Great! More Pic's please..


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Beast mode ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

JDCorrado said:


> Wow :beer:


Thanks! Steering is all goofy need to fix that and the million other issues before I can set it on kill.


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Getting ready for driveway passes.


Hope you have a BIG driveway! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Big block vr6


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good Paul! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ran into a big issue with the steering so no waterfest.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Wheels look really far back but that thing is sick none the less 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The rears are set 3/4" back, fronts are in the stock location but tucked in with mk2 arms. 

This is the offending joint. 










Not sure why the original fabricator made it like this.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

installed 2 out of three motor mounts. (skipped the front as it _appears_ to be in decent shape)...also tried to fit a strut bar but gave up after it looked like too much interference from the coolant bottle...drove it about 30 miles and am (finally) thinking this car might be worth keeping around for a bit.

ya think it was time?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Traded one of them for a B4 passat wagon shell.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Weight reduction surgery.


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

it wasnt today but it was this past sunday


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

turtledub said:


> Weight reduction surgery.


Just sold one like this but red for 300 on Saturday








Lightest car I've ever had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I have some lokar joints Im not using if it would help you out. just pay shipping


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

dropped a frost plug in the oil pan a week ago lol










But enjoyed the car so far


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed a micro fire extinguisher. I hope I never need it.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it to the hardware store and picked up some mouse traps. seeing some bits of the wire wrap/nerfy looking chit on the passenger floor and the eyewitness report of seeing the rodent last week as we installed motor mounts has me declaring WAR at this point...baited w/peanut butter...now, we wait:facepalm:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

This was on July 24th...other than a clunk in the front end, the car performed well.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> drove it to the hardware store and picked up some mouse traps. seeing some bits of the wire wrap/nerfy looking chit on the passenger floor and the eyewitness report of seeing the rodent last week as we installed motor mounts has me declaring WAR at this point...baited w/peanut butter...now, we wait:facepalm:


I tried mousetraps...they didn't work. Mice these days have it all figured out. I ended up using the sticky traps with peanut butter smeared on them. The only problem is that the mice are alive when caught so you have to humanely dispose of them, but they worked where nothing else did.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

a_riot said:


> I tried mousetraps...they didn't work. Mice these days have it all figured out. I ended up using the sticky traps with peanut butter smeared on them. The only problem is that the mice are alive when caught so you have to humanely dispose of them, but they worked where nothing else did.



I started with poison last week but I don't think I like the idea of having it die INSIDE the dash...thought about the glue traps but figured that it might make a bigger mess if the thing drags the glue all over my interior. I went with plain ol victors and hoping for the best...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayne92SLC said:


> This was on July 24th...other than a clunk in the front end, the car performed well.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I'm going back to the track next Tuesday to try out my new coilovers.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> I started with poison last week but I don't think I like the idea of having it die INSIDE the dash...thought about the glue traps but figured that it might make a bigger mess if the thing drags the glue all over my interior. I went with plain ol victors and hoping for the best...


Well maybe they'll work with your mice. I first saw their beady little eyes looking out at me from inside the dash when I removed the radio. My flashlight caught their eyes and I nearly went through the sunroof I was so startled. I ended up putting the trays in the cowl area, so they couldn't get far if they dragged the trap or died in it. These guys were small, so once stuck down they weren't going anywhere. They did chew through the pocket of a thick Carhartt jacket that was in my back seat though, to get at a bag of peanuts, so they can do serious damage if not caught. Look what they did to this R8.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Donor


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

G60ING, are you mating the O2A to the 3.6 or utilizing an O2M/O2J? opcorn:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

c3k said:


> G60ING, are you mating the O2A to the 3.6 or utilizing an O2M/O2J? opcorn:


02A


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dragons car


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimmu said:


> Dragons car


That is beautiful :heart:.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

theprf said:


> That is beautiful :heart:.



















The paint is flawless.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Picked mine up from the fabrication shop. Runs decent. Still needs a little bit of tuning


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

took here out on weekend for a local car show


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Picked these up for her 276 TT cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Those cams are fun!!


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

I'm excited about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove my Scirocco there but picked up a corrado steering wheel for $20 at VAG Fair. cant stand the momo PO has on it:thumbdown:



pics from show: cause we love them


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Got a sexy key chain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

oil change, tire rotation, recalibrated wideband o2 sensor, did some VE table adjustments to lean it out more - calibration was on the rich side before.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Took My car to the Wolfsgrat show in VT


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrats Rob! :beer:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Thx Lot of people were surprised. The car looks stock from the outside but you get a big surprise when you crack her open


----------



## Deppie .:R32 (Aug 10, 2016)

cerpa said:


> this weekend i install hood struts and is ready cheers


Very very nice mod Cerpa!
Can you please tell me which strut's and parts you used for this? Maybe a little DIY thread for this ?

Thnx in advance!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Remove the pin sap that was all over the car, next step is to buff it, inspect cylinder #1 & #2 with borescope trying to figure out where the knock is coming from. Compression test on all cylinders, verify timing. Previous owner had the head done so need to verify workmanship of the valve job and ensure that PO line up everything with TDC. Car runs but make no power so lots to look at and test.

Before:





After:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Pushed one of them.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Deppie .:R32 said:


> Very very nice mod Cerpa!
> Can you please tell me which strut's and parts you used for this? Maybe a little DIY thread for this ?
> 
> Thnx in advance!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7110089-Hoodlift


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Drove the rustbucket Corrado as usual. It runs and drives absolutely perfectly  and every last thing works properly even with almost 280k ... if only it were not so rusty. The ebay Corrado has the ABS light on and a lifter tick. The 24V swapped one runs perfectly :laugh:, shame the 24V engine has a cracked head/block and leaks coolant into the oil . The supercharged one is waiting for front brakes, which are waiting for DE caliper rebuild kits, which should be here shortly.
I know, booooring. That's what you get for today.


----------



## SLiCrado (Feb 21, 2014)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57c26f1401a99/VID_53480217_202747.mp4


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Picked up this hooker for the build


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

In the process of throwing money at the front suspension in an attempt to get rid of a clunk when autocrossing. On the list for today: upper strut bearings and new Powerflex upper strut mounts, ball joints, check inner and outer tie rod ends (only a year old), and control arm bushings (TT rear and Powerflex black in front). The KW V3's are looking pretty good for 8 year old coilovers.









I'll be installing a new Autotech front sway bar when the control arms go back in. That's not going to be fun.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Found one issue along the way...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

One step closer to getting the good 3.6 out of the Passat and into the Corrado.


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

This weekend I put it back together (mostly) after getting painted.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

1987GTI said:


> This weekend I put it back together (mostly) after getting painted.


Nice! What size rims and tires are you running? Looks beefy. I like it.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Got my control arms stripped, primed, painted (flat black cuz I'm BA like that), with TT rear bushings pressed in and Powerflex Black bushings in front.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Forgot to add the pic...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Here's the pressing tool I designed up in SolidWorks. Not my finest work (design or machining) but it did the job perfectly.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

In case anyone is wondering, Neuspeed 25mm front sway bar weighs in at 14.8 pounds and Autotech hollow 25mm front sway bar weighs in at 8.4 pounds.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the Autotech bits from the OO. I'll be adding/replacing a few more shortly: Front lower stress bar, poly front control arm bushing (TT rear), replace the 4 poly bushings for rear sway bar, and possibly replace the 2 front sway bar poly bushings if I feel up to it.

Yesterday morning I got 20% off Autotech parts for Labor Day, plus a code for 10% off. Should have bought more stuff.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

1987GTI said:


> This weekend I put it back together (mostly) after getting painted.


That looks beautiful. I see you're in the area - where did you have the work done?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

theprf said:


> and it's about time...


This went south in a hurry. Finally got back into this. I was baited & switched on this engine: it's not a 120k mile engine, no way, no how. Valve guides are worn out and there's a huge ridge at the top of the cylinder bores.  I saw it running (so I thought) then came back the next day to pick it up. I should have marked it somehow... obviously I got taken.

I guess the good news is that I have a couple lines on 3.2's out of Touaregs and Cayennes. Trying to pick one up this weekend.


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

theprf said:


> This went south in a hurry. Finally got back into this. I was baited & switched on this engine: it's not a 120k mile engine, no way, no how. Valve guides are worn out and there's a huge ridge at the top of the cylinder bores.  I saw it running (so I thought) then came back the next day to pick it up. I should have marked it somehow... obviously I got taken.
> 
> I guess the good news is that I have a couple lines on 3.2's out of Touaregs and Cayennes. Trying to pick one up this weekend.


What's the full story on this? Someone sell you a engine claiming it ran good and you got it and no good? That sort of stuff is the worst, just not cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Nice! What size rims and tires are you running? Looks beefy. I like it.


17x9 with 245/45s all around. Had to do some fender work to get them in there and they're real close to the coilover but they seem to fit :laugh:



theprf said:


> That looks beautiful. I see you're in the area - where did you have the work done?


I rolled the fenders, a friend of my dad did the body work, I did all the prep and Maaco sprayed it. It's a "budget" job since this will be my daily but I'm pumped with how it came out :thumbup:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

JCab said:


> What's the full story on this? Someone sell you a engine claiming it ran good and you got it and no good? That sort of stuff is the worst, just not cool.


Oh, much worse - they showed me an engine running great one day and gave me a different one next day when I picked it up .


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

theprf said:


> Oh, much worse - they showed me an engine running great one day and gave me a different one next day when I picked it up .



That's unacceptable, have you brought this to their attention? There was a salvage yard in my area that was caught doing the same thing and they compensated several individuals after litigation was threatened.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

c3k said:


> That's unacceptable, have you brought this to their attention? There was a salvage yard in my area that was caught doing the same thing and they compensated several individuals after litigation was threatened.


Unfortunately I bought it from an individual who has since vanished. I also bought it nearly a year ago... it takes me quite some time to organize something like this even after I have all the parts on hand.

Regarding the selection of 3.2's LKQ can't even tell me if the engine I asked about has an intake manifold or not, or even how complete the engine is. I get that they are a big company, but this is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally back to four lugs, spent the day on it.
Speedlines will be for sale soon.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

So I've had my turbo one for awhile now she is ugly and wore out with over 350k..... I've been on the hunt for a clean roller for awhile now and I've come a across a gem and it was local to where I'm at it's a all original g60 mint interior just needs a little tlc I was going to put all my stuff on this new one but its only got 70k so I'm going to leave it like it is now here is skittle sneak peak of it.... Trying to pic it up this weekend and title it Monday .... Almost everything works and I have a whole room of parts just waiting for something like this ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

theprf said:


> Oh, much worse - they showed me an engine running great one day and gave me a different one next day when I picked it up .


That is much worse... There are just some really sleezy guys out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Received a G60 starter from Rock Auto clearance, all Bosch remanufactured for $36, hurried up and bought another, the last one


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

1987GTI said:


> 17x9 with 245/45s all around. Had to do some fender work to get them in there and they're real close to the coilover but they seem to fit :laugh:
> 
> 
> I rolled the fenders, a friend of my dad did the body work, I did all the prep and Maaco sprayed it. It's a "budget" job since this will be my daily but I'm pumped with how it came out


What paint service did you go with from Maaco? I'm kind of on the fence about using them for a respray as the price of doing it myself keeps going up.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had my son's Mustang painted at Maaco years ago and it also came out really nice. I took the time to go and talk to the owner and the painter. letting them know how important this paint job was. I don't think people do this kind of stuff anymore! Making it personal and seeing how much the paint job meant to me and my son I believe they went the extra mile. The most important thing is the prep work if you know or can find a good body/prep guy it will save you time and money as this is the key. Maaco will not spend the extra time needed for body work. They cannot afford to with there type of business model...


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

turtledub said:


> What paint service did you go with from Maaco? I'm kind of on the fence about using them for a respray as the price of doing it myself keeps going up.


Not sure what the "package" was. Cost was $750 for base/clear plus a $50 to the guy who runs the floor to keep an eye on it. I sent it with all trim removed etc and the car was straight and primed, all they did was seal and spray. If you do the prep work you can't touch it though for the price. The car will buff out very well in a few months, and it's my daily anyway. :thumbup:




dragan1 said:


> I had my son's Mustang painted at Maaco years ago and it also came out really nice. I took the time to go and talk to the owner and the painter. letting them know how important this paint job was. I don't think people do this kind of stuff anymore! Making it personal and seeing how much the paint job meant to me and my son I believe they went the extra mile. *The most important thing is the prep work if you know or can find a good body/prep guy it will save you time and money as this is the key. Maaco will not spend the extra time needed for body work. They cannot afford to with there type of business model...*


This. If all they do is wipe down and spray the work is solid. They are _awful_ at body work...


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Bit of progress today, got the car up on jacks, tagged the wiring, removed the front end.



Rad support has a bit of rust but will clean up nicely.



Removed the rest of the bolts and components engine is ready to come out.

Slowly started ordering replacement parts:

New belt tensioner dampener, previous owner (below) solution to adding more tension:


Replacing the plastic coolant flanges with casted aluminum ones:






Replacing all of the motor mounts since looks like there the original mounts:



Replacing the front one with a billet solid mount:


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Sunday was a great Corrado day.

65 miles 

Application of Griots One Step Polish (really nice stuff)

K&N filter treatment

Install of my carbon fiber rain tray


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Shipping more parts to Canada.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Well the engine out and on the engine stand. Button up the loose ends tomorrow since my schedule at work got change and won't be coming back for two months.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I spent some time on figuring out my trigger wheel set up, its almost done, just need to cut out two teeth once I figure out where TDC is.


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

Today I had my hopes and dreams crushed, the guy at the welding shop wouldn't take out my cat (legal issues and what not) he showed me that it is clogged though. Great guy, great shop, does really good work. so now I have a clogged cat to a 2.5" pipe to a 2.5" magnaflow muffler and the corrado is so quiet it's saddening. Here's a crappy sound clip https://vimeo.com/183522595. Probably going to take it out in my driveway sometime soon and v-band up a test pipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Most places will not cut it out but they will weld a pipe on if nothings there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

JCab said:


> Today I had my hopes and dreams crushed, the guy at the welding shop wouldn't take out my cat (legal issues and what not) he showed me that it is clogged though. Great guy, great shop, does really good work. so now I have a clogged cat to a 2.5" pipe to a 2.5" magnaflow muffler and the corrado is so quiet it's saddening. Here's a crappy sound clip. Probably going to take it out in my driveway sometime soon and v-band up a test pipe.


Why don't you just put in a new cat? They aren't that expensive.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Made a convertible!


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

a_riot said:


> Why don't you just put in a new cat? They aren't that expensive.


Because cats are boring and I'm a young man who likes to listen to loud vr6 noises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

turtledub said:


> Made a convertible!


R.I.P. Corrado


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

*replaced ABS accumulator*

My ABS accumulator started leaking and after calling around and getting quotes of $300+ ($150 for used) could not find a used b3 passat I went to junk yard and took accumulator from a 1990 jaguar XJS paid $2.09 at pull a part, it went on easy had to take out insert from bottom of old unit. I also kinked a brake line in error trying to get space before realizing there was need to touch brake line so I made a new brake line with aid of youtube so far no leaks ABS and brake lights are off just giving a couple of test drives to make sure all is well and then bleed the system again. going to junk yard to get a spare accumulator just in case.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

whit413 said:


> My ABS accumulator started leaking and after calling around and getting quotes of $300+ ($150 for used) could not find a used b3 passat I went to junk yard and took accumulator from a 1990 jaguar XJS paid $2.09 at pull a part, it went on easy had to take out insert from bottom of old unit. I also kinked a brake line in error trying to get space before realizing there was need to touch brake line so I made a new brake line with aid of youtube so far no leaks ABS and brake lights are off just giving a couple of test drives to make sure all is well and then bleed the system again. going to junk yard to get a spare accumulator just in case.


Ha! There were a number of cars, Jags, Rovers, that used the same or similar system. Did you get a part number off it? What insert are you referring to?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

JCab said:


> Because cats are boring and I'm a young man who likes to listen to loud vr6 noises


A cat doesn't restrict that much noise, plus it will prevent your car stinking and making the rear bumper dirty. If you drive a very loud car with no cat, you are a cop target, and the fines are huge for that.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

turtledub said:


> Made a convertible!


I think we can fix it for a little extra cash :laugh:


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> I spent some time on figuring out my trigger wheel set up, its almost done, just need to cut out two teeth once I figure out where TDC is.


Where did you get this beautiful trigger setup from? I`m in desperate need for a similar trigger setup for my PG engine.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

a_riot said:


> A cat doesn't restrict that much noise, plus it will prevent your car stinking and making the rear bumper dirty. If you drive a very loud car with no cat, you are a cop target, and the fines are huge for that.


That's why I live in Kentucky no emissions 3 inch open down pipe behind the fender so no worries of of a black bumper lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

*ABS accumulator*

I did not get the model number but I gather 90 to 94 XJS will work all made in germany I live in the USA not many rovers here and b3 passat are not readily available like before


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

whit413 said:


> I did not get the model number but I gather 90 to 94 XJS will work all made in germany I live in the USA not many rovers here and b3 passat are not readily available like before


Did you grab the pressure switch too? If so, can you post a picture? I want to see if the Jag accumulator and pressure switch will work on our Teves 02 systems.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

sold it after 14+ years... cya folks 

I believe it went to a good home though. he's a member but ****ed if I know who....

feel free to talk smack about all the shyte I did to it and didn't undo lol (it's all stupid minor stuff...)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

You jerk

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

After a couple of months doing some minor restoration on the clearcoat finish, installed a set of carbon fiber Opel Calibra side skirts that had been modified for use on a Corrado. Not a perfect fit, but I like the look. Period correct, a bit raw, and straight out of the TEC Automobildesign race catalogue. They had these skirts on both of their RS Corrados. 

Also replaced the aerial shark fin antenna with a carbon fiber one. 

Quite happy with the continued carbonification of my Corrado.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I made the trigger wheel set-up, A lot of measuring and some machining, im using a 1.8T harmonic balancer which requires a 6mm spacer for the belt to align properly. The trigger wheel is integrated along with the spacer for a clean look. As for the sensor mount it was the old power steering bracket cut down with a custom bracket welded to it for the sensor. There is a lot of time invested into it, it's still not 100% done but I'm getting there.


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

I got me another wheel project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

boner said:


> sold it after 14+ years... cya folks
> 
> I believe it went to a good home though. he's a member but ****ed if I know who....
> 
> feel free to talk smack about all the shyte I did to it and didn't undo lol (it's all stupid minor stuff...)


Hey buddy, shes in good hands. Love this car, bought it from a great seller. 

Runs and drives like a dream.









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres my wheel project for next spring.









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Nice I got some gotti's similar to that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, my hre's are 4x100. Gotta get them filled and redrilled to 5x100. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

turtledub said:


> Made a convertible!


Could have been good for engine bay mock ups.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Still here if you are interested!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got her running 99%, she's almost on daily status again.
Old pic. 








And since ariot loves my engine bay








Lights up both front wheels in 3rd...I'd say it has a little bit of power

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

I had my front bumper cut like that to fit my intercooler also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

banginggears01 said:


> I had my front bumper cut like that to fit my intercooler also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That setup I never cut the bumper. It was a small 350hp core. The new setup is a different story. There was major cutting involved

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah my intercooler is huge my set up is on 28 pounds yours looks almost identical to mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> Lights up both front wheels in 3rd...I'd say it has a little bit of power


That can come in handy when you want to hit a curb.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

30+ psi is where the fun begins 😂😂😂

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

a_riot said:


> That can come in handy when you want to hit a curb.


That is true. And a fents 

Sent from my DL718M using Tapatalk


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Installed inexpensive 1.8T IAT sensor.

First I cut off the plastic support frame protecting the open element tip. (The frame is too wide to fit into the original IAT sensor hole.) Then I threaded the sensor plastic shaft with M12 1.5 thread die. I cut off the mounting screw flange from the IAT sensor. (Otherwise it hits the vacuum hose going to fuel pressure regulator.) Then screwed it in like the original sensor.

So far works fine... Maybe the idle during warm up is smoother now? (Or maybe placebo effect...)

The primary reason doing this is to recover/respond faster after heat soaked: If car was stopped and let stand for a while (like going to grocery store) the intake (and sensor) gets very hot. After starting it up again it takes a while before the intake air cools down the metal intake and original closed element sensor.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Purchased a replacement exhaust manifold, mine had too many striped stud holes for my liking. Purchased from a member!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Waived goodbye.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Side moldings installed


----------



## tylergreenwood (Jan 23, 2008)

Picked it up and drove it for the first time in 3 years. 

Did a complete interior refresh and swap to the black Recaro interior, dropped it off at a shop a year ago for a laundry list of work and an out of province inspection. Today I picked it up, insured and registered it, drove it 300km home. Now to sort out the radio, speedometer, odometer, sunroof, speed activation for the spoiler, rough idle, sluggishness under hard acceleration...

:banghead:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Removed the heart. Going to a new owner, also another Raddo owner😊

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Day dream about all my junk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Got a 5 speed pedal cluster. Now I have all my manual swap parts!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Bought two brand new (0-Kms) AEB blocks (not the one in the photo LOL) with the crankshaft and intermittent shaft installed in them. One will be to rebuild the PG engine, stock conrods and piston will fit in the AEB block, a AEG head gasket is required to fit the PG 8v head, a hole is drill thru the block at one of the thread bolt holes for the G60 oil return and were good to go. 



Second block is for a 20V. 1.8L G60 build. Also purchased a DRS oil pan for this build.


----------



## tylergreenwood (Jan 23, 2008)

On the weekend I swapped in a B3 sunroof to replace the stock sunroof that was stuck somewhat open. It rained the next day. Best timing. Will be frankensteining a MK3/B3 sunroof setup in the spring and going all-black for the headliner at that time.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Fixed my blinkers as the relay fell out of the position and I installed it in the wrong spot. 
Fixed my rear wing as it was touching the paint so I adjusted the screws
Mounted my fuseblock with those pesky white clips finally!
Reinstalled the kick panel on the driver side for the first time in idk maybe 6 years!
installed a freshly painted triangle square on my passenger side that had been broken during the repaint (in front of the sideview mirror triangle)


Then I sat in the garage and drank a beer staring at it.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

1broknrado said:


> Fixed my blinkers as the relay fell out of the position and I installed it in the wrong spot.
> Fixed my rear wing as it was touching the paint so I adjusted the screws
> Mounted my fuseblock with those pesky white clips finally!
> Reinstalled the kick panel on the driver side for the first time in idk maybe 6 years!
> ...


I know u were selling your car. One of my favorites on this site! I hate to say it but I'm glad u still have your car as I know u will take good care of it..:beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Then I sat in the garage and drank a beer staring at it.


Best part of the whole job! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dragan1 said:


> I know u were selling your car. One of my favorites on this site! I hate to say it but I'm glad u still have your car as I know u will take good care of it..:beer:


Thank you sir I appreciate that. It may be gone in the next week or two. See if the deal goes through. Ready for the next project. Engine swaps, wrenching, paintjobs big stuff is fun to me. Now my car is "done" the little things like clips and screw hunting is tedious and annoying which I don't enjoy doing. I think my next endeavour will be building a mk4 r32... unsure if I would go Turbo/SC or 3.6 swap.



northendroid said:


> Best part of the whole job! :beer::beer::beer:


Makes it even better when you're drinking your own homebrew!


----------



## Frijolero (Oct 29, 2013)

Drove the rrado to work/school for the first time in a couple weeks since it got stranded with a broken ignition switch. 
Biggest PITA so far of any corrado repair. That litle screw is hard to get to. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

finished putting the front end back together, forgot to pop on the center caps before pic and hood is open cuz I'm still working on it :banghead:


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Thank you sir I appreciate that. It may be gone in the next week or two. See if the deal goes through. Ready for the next project. Engine swaps, wrenching, paintjobs big stuff is fun to me. Now my car is "done" the little things like clips and screw hunting is tedious and annoying which I don't enjoy doing. I think my next endeavour will be building a mk4 r32... unsure if I would go Turbo/SC or 3.6 swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it even better when you're drinking your own homebrew!


Tim, what about the Vette bro?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

b5in said:


> finished putting the front end back together, forgot to pop on the center caps before pic and hood is open cuz I'm still working on it :banghead:


Always loved that color. What's the color code?


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Today I realized I have enough parts in the garage to make another Corrado. 






































I also scrapped my W123 that's been in the family since 1983 when my grandfather drove it off the lot. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*PG Block Replacement With AEB Block*

Pick up my parts in Ottawa today, two AEB block, DRS oil pan, AEB valve cover, AGN header for the AEB head. He also has a brand new AEB head that I'm try to work a deal on.





One of the blocks is going to be used to replace the PG block all of the internals piston, conrods, oil pump and distributor fit on the AEB block, a few mods are required for the g-lader oil return, g-ladder mounting bracket needs custom plate, turbo oil supply blocked and a AEG head gasket to fit the 8V head to the block, head gasket also seals off three oil journals that aren't used with this head.

Second block for a 1.8L 20V G60 build.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't do anything to the Corrado, But did drive a brand new Golf R. Really nice car! I wish the Corrado had steering like that. Brakes will put you through the windshield..


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Set for another winter, the 24th in it's career.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TonySkate said:


> Tim, what about the Vette bro?


Unfortunately not gonna happen. The sell that came by to buy my car didn't hit my magic number - it was a sign to keep it. 

So today I ordered a 3" high flow vibrant CAT to add to the car. Will be trying to fix a few other little things that grind my gears as well.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

test fitted my 18s from my mk4 just out of curiosity...18s are def too big :laugh:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

b5in said:


> test fitted my 18s from my mk4 just out of curiosity...18s are def too big :laugh:


Looks like a Hot Wheels car!


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Took out auto sh1 t box and got the tunnel ready for 02J box. Started to remove pedal assembly. Replaced dented door for nice minty one (I know it's red, but the car will get painted proper in time). Got a box of goodies for my ABF rebuild. And should have the block and head to the machine shop to get decked this week!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

b5in said:


> test fitted my 18s from my mk4 just out of curiosity...18s are def too big :laugh:


It looks like they would fit if you raised the car a bit. BTW, what color is that? It looks like Cobalt.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It looks like they would fit if you raised the car a bit. BTW, what color is that? It looks like Cobalt.


Raise the car? Are you crazy? That's blasphemous. It needs to be lower, obviously.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

dragan1 said:


> Didn't do anything to the Corrado, But did drive a brand new Golf R. Really nice car! I wish the Corrado had steering like that. Brakes will put you through the windshield..


The best of both worlds? Had the privilege of driving the R today--the Corrado's been down for the count for a few months now. Hoping to have her through the shop and running again soon enough!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

vwscream said:


> Prepped the headliner for new fabric. Will have to wait for warmer temps before glueing it. Old one was nasty from the PO and roof leak through crappy moonroof install. Repaired rear license plate holder for two Corrados.



These Rotoloc bonding studs are hard to buy, no website has them for purchase.
I had to buy a bag of 30 off ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191125935361?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Golfwa78 said:


> Took out auto sh1 t box and got the tunnel ready for 02J box. Started to remove pedal assembly. Replaced dented door for nice minty one (I know it's red, but the car will get painted proper in time). Got a box of goodies for my ABF rebuild. And should have the block and head to the machine shop to get decked this week! [


Are you keeping the G-ladder or going turbo on your ABF build?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

b5in said:


> test fitted my 18s from my mk4 just out of curiosity...18s are def too big :laugh:


Too bad those wheels look great on your car ic:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up the brand new AEB 20V head a few weeks ago:


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

northendroid said:


> Are you keeping the G-ladder or going turbo on your ABF build?











Got this bad boy going in with it


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Golfwa78 said:


> Got this bad boy going in with it


AHHHH! Nice :thumbup: I'm doing a rebuild mine as well using an AEB block, have you consider adding a #12 JIC fitting to the crank vent plate so you can feed into the supercharger return line? Something like the picture below but keep in mind this is the rear support bracket for the G-ladder.

[
What about the head still 8V?


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

northendroid said:


> AHHHH! Nice :thumbup: I'm doing a rebuild mine as well using an AEB block, have you consider adding a #12 JIC fitting to the crank vent plate so you can feed into the supercharger return line? Something like the picture below but keep in mind this is the rear support bracket for the G-ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the head still 8V?


Great idea! I am no longer using the stock motor/head. I found a true 16v 2.0 ABF a few months ago and snatched it. Going through the rebuild now. Came with an 02A also. Super score for $250! He didn't know what he had. Obviously scrapping the motronic hence the MK1 GTI intake


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Golfwa78 said:


> Great idea! I am no longer using the stock motor/head. I found a true 16v 2.0 ABF a few months ago and snatched it. Going through the rebuild now. Came with an 02A also. Super score for $250! He didn't know what he had. Obviously scrapping the motronic hence the MK1 GTI intake


Wow that was a great find! You going to or have a build posted? I'd be interested in following your progress. What management system are you planning on running? You doing the short shifter on the 02A? 
Here is link for the short shift if you don't have it already:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sion-for-VR6-SLC-Cars&highlight=short+shifter


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

northendroid said:


> Wow that was a great find! You going to or have a build posted? I'd be interested in following your progress. What management system are you planning on running? You doing the short shifter on the 02A?
> Here is link for the short shift if you don't have it already:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sion-for-VR6-SLC-Cars&highlight=short+shifter


Mostly on IG : @benweb78 but I do have a build thread on here that I trickle progress to:
My first Corrado- 1991 G60

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=6844554&share_fid=7951&share_type=t


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Last drive day of the year

Oil change, brake fluid change and topped off with the high test. Battery plugged in and cover on. Ready to sleep.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Scrapped the 90's era stickers off the windshield after actually getting it into the garage.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

turtledub said:


> Scrapped the 90's era stickers off the windshield after actually getting it into the garage.


What was it? Vr6 inside stickers? Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Removed the valves and took the head over to the machine shop for a refresh.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> What was it? Vr6 inside stickers? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! No. They were a Strictly Foreign and some sort of audio company.










Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

Threw some yellow caps on an old pair of ecodes. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

turtledub said:


> Ha! No. They were a Strictly Foreign and some sort of audio company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!! :laugh:

Funny how 90s trends are back with windshield banners, except they're on the bottom of the windshield blocking your view rather than at the top :screwy:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!! :laugh:
> 
> Funny how 90s trends are back with windshield banners, except they're on the bottom of the windshield blocking your view rather than at the top :screwy:


There were stickers on the top and bottom of the windshield. Maybe I should have left them on for more Insta-points?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

turtledub said:


> There were stickers on the top and bottom of the windshield. Maybe I should have left them on for more Insta-points?


Im gonna sticker wall my side and rear view mirrors... who needs them anyways :laugh: #trendsetter


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> Im gonna sticker wall my side and rear view mirrors... who needs them anyways :laugh: #trendsetter


#FigNewtons


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I just cleaned up the boxes and crap piled on top of mine. Maybe I will finally blow the dust off and get a few things fixed this year.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

turtledub said:


> #FigNewtons


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It was in here under all the junk. Much better.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Cleaned the 1st snow of the season off of it


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

Just bought this Corrado about a month ago. It's supposed to be my daily so I can properly build my Supra. The plastic selector guide snapped into a million pieces. The shifter rebuild write up on this forum was a great help, thank you guys. 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Bought 16" Speedline wheels a few months ago.

Bought new bolts for Speedline wheels about the same time.

Bought seats for it and paid for shipping today.

Bought a billet auxiliary water pump bracket today.

These were all purchased from helpful VWVortex members.

-Eric


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It was in here under all the junk. Much better.


I love this beast! Just purchased MSII yesterday from DYIAutotune, will be checking your site regularly, I'm interested in your new remote tuning service. What remote access software are you using?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Most people elect to just log and send emails but I have done remote via teamviewer as well.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Most people elect to just log and send emails but I have done remote via teamviewer as well.


Thanks for the info!
Took the engine (1991 Corrado G60) apart today to see why it was knocking

[video]http://vid1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff512/xbox360guru/1991%20Corrado/IMG_0733.mp4[/video]


Bearing is MIA:


Crankshaft is toast, it also has a tight spot when spun:


Bearing from cylinder 2 & 1



Glad I bought a brand new AEB block with crankshaft and intermittent shaft installed for the rebuild


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

What lubrication?!  Bummer on that motor being smoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

In my over two years of ownership, this is a first. She's getting towed off to the shop for a crack pipe install and a cooling refresh. Fingers crossed that she'll be roadworthy before I get back for Christmas break!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> In my over two years of ownership, this is a first. She's getting towed off to the shop for a crack pipe install and a cooling refresh. Fingers crossed that she'll be roadworthy before I get back for Christmas break!


where are you sending it, I need to get my brakes and clutch bled after installing a new/used ABS unit and I'm too lazy to do it myself :facepalm:


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

b5in said:


> where are you sending it, I need to get my brakes and clutch bled after installing a new/used ABS unit and I'm too lazy to do it myself :facepalm:


She's going to Mobile One, Inc. in Glenview. Jason is very knowledgeable and helpful, and has taken good care of me and my car in the past.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Officially put it away for the winter. Last Sunday was -28 F. I guess I won't be taking it out any time soon.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Yup, in Winter hibernation mode here as well. 

Dear car dealer, please let me trade in my C :biggrinsanta:
I thought about it anyway...


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Changed the bushes on the rear axle... what a job!
And on top of that, snow and -24C!


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

Wompa said:


> a job!
> And on top of that, snow and -24C!


Wow! You're an inspiration to us all!!

-Jeff


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vw16v88 said:


> Wow! You're an inspiration to us all!!
> 
> -Jeff


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I bought the Right tool to do those (was going to make one, but time is...). 

Got a couple of set to do both cars at the same time, but I can't get motivated for that job in nice temperatures


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

Can anyone be so kind to give me the height and width of stock rado seats and the height of the inside cabin of the corrado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

sdezego said:


> I bought the Right tool to do those


Do you have a link to the tool?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Wompa said:


> Changed the bushes on the rear axle... what a job!
> And on top of that, snow and -24C!


Did you notice any substantial change? Perhaps you haven't driven it yet.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

a_riot said:


> Did you notice any substantial change? Perhaps you haven't driven it yet.


Havent had the chance yet.. the car is on summer tyres and the roads here are covered with 30cm snow and ice :snowcool:

I had a strange harsh driving experience before, and that I think was because the old bushes that I removed was poly-bushes and not installed correctly.
The rear axle will now spring back at it self when applied force on it, and thats without the shocks attached, so I think it will improve the driving alot!

I will update on this!
Its not a job for the feable... and without the right tools, I wouldnt do the job now that Im rethinkinging :facepalm:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

vw16v88 said:


> Wow! You're an inspiration to us all!!
> 
> -Jeff


You gotta do what you gotta do! 
Main problem is that I allways wait for good weather but then I want to drive the damn car! So... Im out in the snow and getting the dream machine ready! eace:





sdezego said:


> Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I bought the Right tool to do those (was going to make one, but time is...).
> 
> Got a couple of set to do both cars at the same time, but I can't get motivated for that job in nice temperatures


Why couldnt you said that earlier... So I didnt have to invent new swear words for this type of job!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*1.8L G60 AEB Block Swap*

Started cleaning the internals to be swapped into the brand new AEB block. Soak the pistons in Berryman Carburetor & Parts Cleaner for 24hrs carbon wiped right off, re-soaked for another 24hrs, all piston ring grooves are squeaky clean. Top of the piston not perfect but lot better then what I started with


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

I gave it the ultimate shakedown test today by driving it to work in the Chicago traffic. It had been sitting for years not running and was 1/2 taken apart by the PO and I saved it and is now officially roadworthy :heart:

also found out that it's not a good idea to stop for coffee...there's no damn cup holders :laugh:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

b5in said:


> also found out that it's not a good idea to stop for coffee...there's no damn cup holders :laugh:


Ofcourse there is a cup holder


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

OK guess I jinxed myself :banghead:

I guess for what ever reason the PO loosened the axleshaft bolts on the driver's side or didn't properly tighten them down and they came out while going about 40mph and there was a big bang/jolt and now the damn thing is stuck in gear and won't come out. I tried inside with the gear shifter and the top of the trans and it won't come out did I kill it :facepalm:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I've been slowly making and gathering parts.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Wompa said:


> Havent had the chance yet.. the car is on summer tyres and the roads here are covered with 30cm snow and ice :snowcool:
> 
> I had a strange harsh driving experience before, and that I think was because the old bushes that I removed was poly-bushes and not installed correctly.
> The rear axle will now spring back at it self when applied force on it, and thats without the shocks attached, so I think it will improve the driving alot!
> ...


You are super hardcore

Your input will determine how soon I do this on my Corrado after I get it running again.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Do you have a link to the tool?


It is Schwaben brand. I got the kit from ECS tuning when they did an upsell when I was buying some other stuff LOL.

When I looked up kits on ECS now though, they show they are for MkiV. It looks like the Mk2/3 kit, so maybe I didn't read the fine print. Worst case is, I may need to machine an adapter, but still will save me 90% of the fab. I will check it out when I get time to see what I actually bought LOL I should be doing both cars in the next couple of months as this is not top on the list


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> I've been slowly making and gathering parts.


I can't wait to see how this turns out.... With my 2.8 24V engine dead and 3.2 conversion almost done now I am thinking of the 3.6. If only they were not quite so expensive.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Stripped most of the interior. Found more mouse turds than I have ever seen before. So much doody.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

theprf said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out.... With my 2.8 24V engine dead and 3.2 conversion almost done now I am thinking of the 3.6. If only they were not quite so expensive.


The price is coming down as these cars get retired.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think the 3.6 swap is cheaper than the 3.2 thats how I started mine. Snowballed a bit on the way though.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I think the 3.6 swap is cheaper than the 3.2 thats how I started mine. Snowballed a bit on the way though.


I am sure you are right, if you need to go out and get all the parts. Since I had the defunct 2.8 24V I was able to reuse many parts off of that. If I ever get it finished I'll write up what I did.


----------



## Nov (Nov 26, 2016)

Theprf clear you in box


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I just wanted to pull the old engine harness but the tdi pedal cluster plug...


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

G60ING said:


> I just wanted to pull the old engine harness but the tdi pedal cluster plug...


I envy you guys who have the ability and balls to do this kind of work. I am a 14 year owner and my skill set ends at changing the oil...it's though to own these cars if you're not filthy rich or are a mechanic by trade.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G60ING said:


> I just wanted to pull the old engine harness but the tdi pedal cluster plug...


Can't wait to see this all finished up! Makes me want to do a 3.6 swap myself and ditch this damn standalone nonsense. Never LOVED it. Back to OEM management done properly for me!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Lol having done swaps both ways if you are not liking standalone you are doing it wrong. It makes things so much easier.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Lol having done swaps both ways if you are not liking standalone you are doing it wrong. It makes things so much easier.


Have to agree. Been running Standalone for almost 12 years I think (Not as long as you Paul), but it was so liberating to get off of crappy chip tunes.

My Car runs better and more power than any chip tune can think of, gets better gas mileage than stock and passes the "Wife Test"! No crappy warm ups, ****ty idles, flat spots, etc. If I didn't tell you it was standalone, you would never know it wasn't a factor tune.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Got my head back from the machine shop today. Cleaned, decked and new seals and guides. Going to start assembly as soon as the cams are polished.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Me and the Boy got this far on his car today. 












Got motor, trans and interior stripped over Christmas Break.

It nice to have a helper to climb under the car and get rusty exhaust bolts off and stuff like that :laugh:


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Ugh I'm sooo envious of you guys with garages and warm weather


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

b5in said:


> Ugh I'm sooo envious of you guys with garages and warm weather


Now that's a bad ass paint job :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

b5in said:


> Ugh I'm sooo envious of you guys with garages and warm weather


Freezing rain sucks :thumbdown: Don't know what worst the freezing rain or the cold weather we had up here in northern Alberta last week -40C = -40F. :facepalm:


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

b5in said:


> Ugh I'm sooo envious of you guys with garages and warm weather


Are you saying that you park your car outdoors every day of the year?


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

b5in said:


> Ugh I'm sooo envious of you guys with garages and warm weather


I know the feeling man. I have to park my corrado and supra outdoors everyday. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont let the weather stop you man! :snowcool:


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Wompa said:


> Dont let the weather stop you man! :snowcool:


It's not the weather I'd be worried about, it's parking outside overnight and it being stolen!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Lol having done swaps both ways if you are not liking standalone you are doing it wrong. It makes things so much easier.


Figure out how to run the 3.6 FSI on standalone without the port injection and I'd be there. 

There is a TDI guy that has a module that can be programmed to speak to the ECU for some functions lost on CAN swap cars. I'm hoping this solves some of the issues like drivability issues, Cruise control and what not.

I mounted my gas pedal (yea, no more calling it a go-pedal...tdi talk) 

So the S&P bracket and Touareg pedal came in today. About 10minutes to install. This can be done without pulling the dash or pedal cluster. 

The fit is ok, I wish the pedal was a little closer to the brake pedal there is about 1/4" on additional room so I might tweak it later down the road. The Touareg pedal rubs the tunnel and carpet. This is easy to fix especially if there is a smaller pedal that fits. For now this is perfect and allows me to focus on getting it running.

Take notice of where the Corrado's stop peg was located for how far the pedal is to the right.

Also notice that there isn't much space to spare between the pedal mount and the brake pedal's mount. 

Plus it was designed for a mk4 pedal

I'm very happy to have this for the most part finished so I can move on. I wish this was around for my alh tdi swap.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> I mounted my gas pedal (yea, no more calling it a go-pedal...tdi talk)
> 
> So the S&P bracket and Touareg pedal came in today. About 10minutes to install. This can be done without pulling the dash or pedal cluster.


Where did you get that bracket? I made up and welded in some tabs for my 24V BDF swap. The bracket looks nice. Although I also welded up all the cracks in the pedal cluster while it was out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> Figure out how to run the 3.6 FSI on standalone without the port injection and I'd be there.


One of the best parts of it is ditching the fsi makes the swap part really simple. Just need a reasonable intake manifold solution.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I like the potential for FSI after seeing my friend's Audi V8 with aftermarket supercharger numbers vs my other friend's FSI RS4 with apr supercharger (NGP 'a old car) and with comparable parts/psi the FSI put down 30+ whp more. 

That said I began to salivate when I saw this manifold spacer for water meth and thought about standalone.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

theprf said:


> Where did you get that bracket? I made up and welded in some tabs for my 24V BDF swap. The bracket looks nice. Although I also welded up all the cracks in the pedal cluster while it was out.


http://s-pautomotive.com/?post_type=product

$75


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Fsi doesn't make the hp on its own, the compression jump does most of it. Unfortunately with the stock im there is no room for port injectors making a manifold is key. Someone should make a good one. Someone.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Fsi doesn't make the hp on its own, the compression jump does most of it. Unfortunately with the stock im there is no room for port injectors making a manifold is key. Someone should make a good one. Someone.


I think it's the atomized fuel. 

If the canbus module doesn't fix the 3.6 Ecu tuning then I'll probably have an intake made.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Those were all the headaches I was avoiding. Caused a few other ones on the way.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Found 100lbs of bondo on the passenger rear quarter. That and the rest of the work it needs I decided to part this one out, continue building the ABF and look for a clean shell 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> I think it's the atomized fuel.
> 
> If the canbus module doesn't fix the 3.6 Ecu tuning then I'll probably have an intake made.


what kind of tuning issue?


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Put her away in a neighbor's backyard until spring break! Hatch rust leak is worse than ever, will be purchasing a temporary hatch soon.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> what kind of tuning issue?


People getting crappy fuel economy. I haven't seen a dyno chart with an a/f ratio plot yet I think it's because there isn't enough data going to the ECU. On my tdi engines (similar in concept to the fsi) the Ecu gets a brake and clutch pedal switch signal and a vss speed signal. I think this is mandatory especially since the 3.6 manual somewhat mentions the clutch pedal issue. 

On another note I started my 02J shifter conversion. 

Also I assembled my transmission. It started as a junkyard Corrado CDM transmission. I torn it apart cleaned and inspected the syncros and installed a 02J Peloquin, a TDI 5th and the 02J shifter. 



























Here is donor of the transmission.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Lucky. In 20 years of yard hopping i have seen only 2 corrados. One G60 and other SLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Far From Par (Nov 9, 2008)

Bought it, brought it home
93 SLC https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/588e6f67328cf/20170129_115703.jpg?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Put her away in a neighbor's backyard until spring break! Hatch rust leak is worse than ever, will be purchasing a temporary hatch soon.


Are you sure the leak is from rust? It can also leak through the spoiler posts.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

a_riot said:


> Are you sure the leak is from rust? It can also leak through the spoiler posts.


Pretty positive, as the rust spot (right below the wiper hub, classic spot) has gotten progressively worse and rain drips into the center of the trunk, where towels have been placed. Unless the interior of the hatch channels it from the posts into the center. I'd post a photo, but I'm a couple hundred miles away for now.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Not Far From Par said:


> Bought it, brought it home
> 93 SLC https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/588e6f67328cf/20170129_115703.jpg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new addition. My SLC requires hatch attention this spring as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

Well not exactly TODAY, but 2 weekends ago:









starting with the basics. Just about a year to the day I picked up this guy. Now I'm really getting in to it. Starting with the basics. Already replaced the thermostat, fan switch, flushed the coolant, replaced the oil cooler and gasket, oil filter housing gasket, belt tensioner, belt. Lots of the annoying little things in the engine bay. I have no idea if this heater core has ever been changed, so you know what that means. It's basically a ticking time bomb. 

So pulled the dash, pulled the box. Doing A LOT of cleaning. Harness will be tackled before the dash goes back in.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

got this in from the UK :heart:


----------



## Not Far From Par (Nov 9, 2008)

*New Shoes*

Purchased a set of Keskin K1's for the Step-Son's SLC
Should be here next week(ish) then throw some new rubber on them....
Check fitment.... Then order coils to see how low we're going to go!!

Grabbed some oil,filter, & new drain plug last night to do the oil...
11am... His lazy ass is still in bed...
Guess I'll have to do it myself & find some motivation for him with my foot
Almost a grand into parts on the SLC since purchased last weekend.. & still won't get up before noon...
Might have MYSELF an SLC before too long
:beer:


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)

some new stuff this winter


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Vr6ttom said:


> some new stuff this winter


Your car looks awesome! How about a pic of your engine bay


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

^ are those 16 or 17 inch Speedline?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Vr6ttom said:


>


DAMN...just...all I can say is *HOT DAMN*


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Tomorrow will reach a record into the mid 50's. I'm thinking a rotate with a wheel wash and wax is in order. Maybe even a drive to circulate the oil. Haven't started it in nearly 4 months. Anxious!.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Mudkicker99 said:


> ^ are those 16 or 17 inch Speedline?


Anyone?


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Anyone?


FS: Extremely Rare 17" Speedline 5 spoke wheels, 5x100, silver finish, NIB, $530ea OBO

-Jeff


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

GroovOn-SLC said:


> Tomorrow will reach a record into the mid 50's. I'm thinking a rotate with a wheel wash and wax is in order. Maybe even a drive to circulate the oil. Haven't started it in nearly 4 months. Anxious!.


Hope it started! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Drained coolant and oil for cylinder head removal and install. 



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Hope it started! :thumbup::laugh:



Started up with a quick flick. Purrs like a kitten. 

Didn't drive but ran for 20 minutes. Back into hibernation for a month. At least the wheels are sparkling :laugh:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Clean carbon on the other three pistons, took the G-lader apart no play in the bearings, I'm cleaning the internal surfaces for further inspection.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Washed her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Spotted these...didn't know where else to post it. 
What could you do to for your Corrado today: Cluster Screw Covers $15 Introductory offer! on sale with Free US48 Shipping for a limited time only! 
http://www.tdnparts.com/corrado-cluster-screw-cover-set/


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

getting closer...


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Cecil27 said:


> getting closer...


Looking good what all been done to it?


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

Fixed the fogs and added a touch from  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

northendroid said:


> Looking good what all been done to it?


well, it all started around October when I thought I blew the sc...turns out after a rebuild by bbm (and some stage III cuts) it wasn't the gd sc after all...



no giant bang, no horrible sounds coming from the motor... I DROVE it to the barn to rebuild it after I thought it may have only been a head gasket...and from there it turned into buying a whole new motor (80K miles) and figured it was a good time to put a new clutch in it, new starter and new (3.5 bar) fpr....


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Cecil27 said:


> well, it all started around October when I thought I blew the sc...turns out after a rebuild by bbm (and some stage III cuts) it wasn't the gd sc after all...:rolleyes
> no giant bang, no horrible sounds coming from the motor... I DROVE it to the barn to rebuild it after I thought it may have only been a head gasket...and from there it turned into buying a whole new motor (80K miles) and figured it was a good time to put a new clutch in it, new starter and new (3.5 bar) fpr....


Ouch that was nasty. Mine wasn't as drastic, piston #4 conrod bearing was completely gone which took out the crankshaft. Oil light/buzzer was on and engine knocked but still run although not well :sly:LOL. Lucked out though found a brand new AEB block with crankshaft and intermittent shaft installed which I'll be using to rebuild the 8v. G60.


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

GreatRedRad0 said:


> Fixed the fogs and added a touch from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice they look awesome! Where did you get the parts for doing them?


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)

harley_steel said:


> Nice they look awesome! Where did you get the parts for doing them?


Lens are from Poland "Karmannski" makes them and the yellow caps from a seller here in vwvortex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

well, its in...and i guess i really didn't answer the question about whats been done to it: truth is: nothing -just hoping its running by the end of the week


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

So many things in the last couple of months.... shaved 3'rd brake light, finished widening the fenders, antenna and roof rain trays deleted, pulled bumpers, rear lip grafted, exhaust cutout delete, etc..... and finally primed! Getting ready for EuEx


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

hader said:


> So many things in the last couple of months.... shaved 3'rd brake light, finished widening the fenders, antenna and roof rain trays deleted, pulled bumpers, rear lip grafted, exhaust cutout delete, etc..... and finally primed! Getting ready for EuEx


I'd be interested in how you did the rain tray delete.


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

Not the greatest pics, but you can see the basic idea. I don't have any pics of the strips welded in, just when i was test fitting them for the curve.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, in the first pic looks like multiple pieces?


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

No, one piece.... had to stretch it on one side to get it to curve. I also bent the rear of the strip where it meets the hatch hinge.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info I'll be doing that on mine as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pulled the battery cable off!*

My car has been in the garage since October due to a starter replacement that has turned into a weird trip down the electrical gremlin trail; the car starts, but the starter doesn't disengage. Anyway the car has been sitting under the car cover since then on a battery tender until it warms up enough to get back out there and roll around the floor on a creeper. Last night I came home, opened the garage, and the amber marker lights were all illuminated, not flashing. Just sitting there like Christine. Rather than trying to troubleshoot yet another strange occurrence I just pulled the positive terminal loose and went inside for a tall one.:sly:
One thing the Corrado will teach you is: perseverance. Oh yeah, and humility, so that's two things.


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)

Stack gauges and a new greedy boost control unit.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Servicenotglory said:


> My car has been in the garage since October due to a starter replacement that has turned into a weird trip down the electrical gremlin trail; the car starts, but the starter doesn't disengage.


Someone else had a similar problem here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8308297-Starter-question


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

Bought a s**t ton of paint supplies for my respray, keeping the same color though... Platinum grey. Shameless whore pic from SOWO a couple of years ago! Car is going back to a more OEM+ style


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

hader said:


> Bought a s**t ton of paint supplies for my respray, keeping the same color though... Platinum grey. Shameless whore pic from SOWO a couple of years ago! Car is going back to a more OEM+ style


Your car looks great, I wouldn't change a damn thing on her!!! Can you post more pics?


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I could, but every pic of my car in this state was lost on my old phone.:banghead: I happen to find this one on a SOWO corrado thread. The guy that took it really did a great job! The only pics I have now are build thread type pics. I think the new mods I'm doing now will look 100 times better than this, and will be totally one off. I appreciate the love....thanks!


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

received my Vr6 fog/turn setup, going to put new lenses on. But, i'm trying to swap in my vr6. i'm trying to see if i can keep the G60 wiper harness, and headlight harness. I'm deleting all the emissions plugs, but, keeping the FCM to retain AC. 

Polishing my intake manifold, but, reading up on Cerakoting...This would be sweet in Titanium color.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

RcrVdub said:


> received my Vr6 fog/turn setup, going to put new lenses on. But, i'm trying to swap in my vr6. i'm trying to see if i can keep the G60 wiper harness, and headlight harness. I'm deleting all the emissions plugs, but, keeping the FCM to retain AC.
> 
> Polishing my intake manifold, but, reading up on Cerakoting...This would be sweet in Titanium color.


Headlight harness is separate from engine harness on the corrado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Installed spal fan into the g60 and fired it up for the first time in over a year. Need to finish fan harness jumper and get another battery since the one I was using was swipped into another car and only ran off my jumper pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I installed a 02J VR6 starter after cleaning up and regreasing the the bendix and solenoid.

https://youtu.be/DEtIBk3d4e4









Due to the 3.6 VR6 pie cut motormount bracket I had to make a new starter bolt. The one on the bottom is the AAA starter bolt it's a 10x1.5 thread. The middle one is 12x1.75. I took a bolt like the middle one, put it in a drill and took it to a bench grinder to turn it down to the diameter of the 10x1.5 threads and then threaded and shortened it. 











I've now started the wiring fun. 

I'll need to get a 12V power steering line, the ABA/TDI one I have doesn't allow easy access to the oil filter.

Anybody have a spare SLC PS line I can get from them?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

vwscream said:


> Installed spal fan into the g60 and fired it up for the first time in over a year. Need to finish fan harness jumper and get another battery since the one I was using was swipped into another car and only ran off my jumper pack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my spal G60 setup. I think it's so good that I'm going to try running the setup on my 3.6 with one fan to see if I need to buy a 2nd fan and use a VR6 shroud.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

12" Diameter Spal? ^^


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

northendroid said:


> 12" Diameter Spal? ^^


Yes, here is the p/n:








http://www.spalautomotive.com/eng/products/view_axial.aspx?id=VA10-AP50_C-25A
http://www.jegs.com/i/SPAL/063/3010...8&cadevice=m&gclid=CLTEz4OE5NICFR62wAodLK4CPA


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks bud


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Take note that I had to have a lip cut off the shroud with a plasma cutter for it to fit nice and flush.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

G60ING said:


> Take note that I had to have a lip cut off the shroud with a plasma cutter for it to fit nice and flush.


You can also hammer it flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

vwscream said:


> Headlight harness is separate from engine harness on the corrado.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going from G60 to VR6. Using the MK3 obd2 vr harness, since i have 2 of them. I have everything eliminated, off the harness that's not needed. I'll be upgrading to the 93+ ac lines, compressor, etc... on the mk3 harness, the fan switch goes through on pin on the yellow headlight fusebox plug...Bently says it's powered switched through fuse 15. since i don't need the headlight harness of the mk3, i have this plug left with this one wire. if i can move it then cool, if not, then i don't know.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

FSI fuel pump swap:









Swap the fuel tank wires to get the gauge to read correctly:


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Rebuilt shifter box. That was a treat!


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Disconnected the trickle charger, put insurance back on it and went for a rip! Boy did I miss the car over the winter.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

These were delivered a couple days ago. Another pair are showing up today. (Bridgestone RE-71R) Maybe stickier rubber will help my cause this Auto-x season.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wayne92SLC said:


> These were delivered a couple days ago. Another pair are showing up today. (Bridgestone RE-71R) Maybe stickier rubber will help my cause this Auto-x season.


Been running those Bridgestone 71R for over a year now. They are hands down the best performance tire I have ever run.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayne92SLC said:


> These were delivered a couple days ago. Another pair are showing up today. (Bridgestone RE-71R) Maybe stickier rubber will help my cause this Auto-x season.


Those in original size? Where are they made?
I'm needing some new tires, I think, and might try something different than the usual Direzza DZ102's now that they're made in China. Sticking with the 205/50-15 for now.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Mine are 205/45R16 but they do make the RE-71R in the stock size of 205/50R15. Cheap too at under $120 each.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Made in Japan...


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

theprf said:


> Those in original size? Where are they made?
> I'm needing some new tires, I think, and might try something different than the usual Direzza DZ102's now that they're made in China. Sticking with the 205/50-15 for now.


If you decide to make the switch to the Bridgestone you should see quicker track times. Super sticky tires!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Removed the carbon canister and part of the old ignition system.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Was gonna drive her to work today. I NEVER stop for gas at this station in front of my house as it's .25 cheaper a gallon in SC. Whatever reason I decided to stop for gas. Smelled gas when I got out. Figured it was just the station. Just out of precaution I opened my hood to check and found this drip. 

Things work in mysterious ways. Glad I stopped for gas today! Turned around and put car back in my garage












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Shined her up and took her for a nice long drive today.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Was gonna drive her to work today. I NEVER stop for gas at this station in front of my house as it's .25 cheaper a gallon in SC. Whatever reason I decided to stop for gas. Smelled gas when I got out. Figured it was just the station. Just out of precaution I opened my hood to check and found this drip.
> 
> Things work in mysterious ways. Glad I stopped for gas today! Turned around and put car back in my garage
> 
> ...


Thank god you stopped!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> Was gonna drive her to work today. I NEVER stop for gas at this station in front of my house as it's .25 cheaper a gallon in SC. Whatever reason I decided to stop for gas. Smelled gas when I got out. Figured it was just the station. Just out of precaution I opened my hood to check and found this drip.
> 
> Things work in mysterious ways. Glad I stopped for gas today! Turned around and put car back in my garage
> 
> ...


Glad you caught that, you might want to order some clamps like I just ordered for my fuel lines so you can avoid the leaks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I love those but can never remember what the crap they are called.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Buddy of mine offered me a set of 15" x 6" Sebrings at my favourite price (free LOL), I just got to get them from Alberta to Ontario though.


Looking to do a custom lip to them:


Also going to need center caps.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G60ING said:


> Glad you caught that, you might want to order some clamps like I just ordered for my fuel lines so you can avoid the leaks.


I too am glad I stopped lol. I dont think the hose was actually bad but it was the old style clamp I think was losing it's spring. I replaced the hose and used a normal hose clamp for now. I will be redoing my engine bay this winter with another engine swap so I will go deeper into details then. :thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Getting it ready for the big day: APRIL 30th..........!!!!! The new owner picks it up. *


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

1 can 'rado said:


> *Getting it ready for the big day: APRIL 30th..........!!!!! The new owner picks it up. *


Why dude, why?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I love those but can never remember what the crap they are called.


Stepless Oetiker Clamps



petethepug said:


> g60 owners ...
> 
> $31.57 net to replace all the vacuum hoses under the hood of your g60 from Pelican. Why put off the inevitable if you've never done it? It's an easy way to pick up another 10-20 hp if you're hoses are already shot and leaking. Shipping is already cheap, around $5 with the web certificate. If shipping to Cali (with tax) approx. $43 out the door. Don't forget your stainless Oetiker clamps from the Frosty Freeze eBay guy below. Get a good count on how may you need before you order to save on shipping. Make sure you ask for combined shipping discount or you wont get it. There's no better deal, period, on oem hoses and clamps.
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Why dude, why?


*I am grateful that my brother and I have always owned several Corrados since they first came out in August 1989. We've owned a total of 7 Corrados!!!!!!

-2 G60s
-5 VR6s

We had so much fun bringing them to meets and VW Car Shows at Bug-O-Ramas, NorCal VW GTGs, & Meets, etc. I've come to a realization that I need a new ''wow factor'' for my car fix. I turn 50 this year and my oldest is getting his drivers license!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The 2 older boys used to come to the shows and meets, now...............NOTHING!!!! :banghead:They would rather hang out with their friends or play on the computer and "GAME". Funny thing is - they don't have the same enthusiasm for cars in general. :screwy::screwy::screwy: The only one that likes my passion for cars is my daughter. GOD BLESS HER. HAHAHA:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Besides the 1993 VR6 (Dark Burgundy Pearl) as my favorite Corrado I've owned..................this 1995 Canadian-Spec is the BEES KNEES. Owning something this special and RARE gave me such an incredible feeling of being a CORRADO OWNER. I wish I could keep it forever and pass it down to my kids, but that's not going to happen. I found a long time Corrado lover who is local that always wanted one back in the day and now he was met with an opportunity to purchase mine at a good time. I was hesitant to sell the '95 C to someone who would hack it up and do some STANCE NATION to it, but the new owner will keep it OEM/STOCK. Hooray.eace::heart:

Does this mean I have to change my SCREEN NAME. HAHAHA. 

Here she is.........one more time for you guys:*


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

petethepug said:


> Stepless Oetiker Clamps


For those fuel rail clamps I much prefer the factory pinch clamps. They tend not to tear the hoses, and are easily reusable. You just have to make sure you get the correct size.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Collecting some parts for a little test pipe project. Vibrant v-band and 2.5" tubing (both 304 SS). I'm ditching the Techtonics high flow cat and the first resonator in the Techtonics cat-back. The stainless 42 Draft Designs test pipe (without step) should be shipping today or tomorrow.



















This step can't be all that great for flow at high RPM. It's funny--I dump the factory cat back in 1996 but the step was still there, install a high flow cat a few years later and the step was still there, port the factory exhaust manifolds, then switch to a TT down pipe, then finally to a S2 header--all the while that step was there. It might be under 2" in that area.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

1 can 'rado said:


>


Awesome looking car! What are your plan from replacing this jewel


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Awesome looking car! What are your plan from replacing this jewel


*
My wife and I are still deciding on what car we can both enjoy.............!!!! Retirement is NOWHERE around the corner for either of us and we still have 3 kids to put through college. :sly::facepalm::laugh: I am not in a huge rush to decide and buy because I have 3 other cars I need to sell...............LMAO.:wave:ic:

1. 1976 AUDI FOX AVANT
2. 1981 Scirocco S, Cosmos Silver, ABA 2.0L RACING MOTOR SWAP
3. 1981 Scirocco Deluxe, Cirrus Grey*


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow all amazing cars, you shouldn't have much trouble find some enthusiast willing to maintain them like you have. I'm sure again that you be looking for a good home and not some jr stance guy. :heart:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Wow all amazing cars, you shouldn't have much trouble find some enthusiast willing to maintain them like you have. I'm sure again that you be looking for a good home and not some jr stance guy. :heart:


*Mahalo. :thumbup:opcorn:*


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

a_riot said:


> For those fuel rail clamps I much prefer the factory pinch clamps. They tend not to tear the hoses, and are easily reusable. You just have to make sure you get the correct size.


Stock clamps are a pain. Your right Pete :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dragan1 said:


> Stock clamps are a pain. Your right Pete :beer:


Not when you have the right tool. This is the best money I have ever spent on any tool.


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

Wow, wish I could've purchased this from you. I would've kept it stock too. Always wanted a '95.



1 can 'rado said:


> *I am grateful that my brother and I have always owned several Corrados since they first came out in August 1989. We've owned a total of 7 Corrados!!!!!!
> 
> -2 G60s
> -5 VR6s
> ...


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

VR62NV said:


> Wow, wish I could've purchased this from you. I would've kept it stock too. Always wanted a '95.


*I didn't know you were in the market??? Yeah.............it took me a long time to find this. The 10 years of ownership with the '95 did give me a sense of fulfillment in my life because Corrados hold a special place in my heart. This particular one was such a conversation piece everywhere you went >>>>>> especially the VW Dealerships. People would always ask what kind of VW it was. HAHAHA. Here's the best attributes of the '95 Canadian-Spec:


-Genuine Canada Built Tow Hitch
-Original Cedarbrae Motosport VW Dealership Decal*


----------



## Enak85 (Apr 21, 2017)

Started ripping into the front end to fix a few things now that it's warm enough to work in the garage again.

Crack pipe leaking on top of the oil cooler on spring start up was a nice gift of the car to start the season.


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

Enak85 said:


> Started ripping into the front end to fix a few things now that it's warm enough to work in the garage again.
> 
> Crack pipe leaking on top of the oil cooler on spring start up was a nice gift of the car to start


I feel your pain. I have to fix my leaky crack pipe tomorrow. Mine is a new install though!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Started pulling more wires and I found that the ABS pump accumulator is no longer attached to the rest of the pump. I guess the next step will be an ABS delete as soon as I source the parts.


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

Pulled it out of its hiding place.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

figured out why I could only select 4th gear :banghead:

driver's side inner cv bolts came loose and it whacked the trans


----------



## Enak85 (Apr 21, 2017)

Removed/broke out the old plastic crack pipe and thermostat housing.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

got it towed...again :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

put the new trans in then test drove it a couple times yesterday and seemed great...so I went to drive it to work and BAM it just shut off when I went to take off and wouldn't start again :facepalm:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

installed the cat delete pipe...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Cecil27 said:


> installed the cat delete pipe...


Nice--I just got my 42DD SS test pipe with no reduction and had a buddy weld v-band flanges to the mating straight pipe. I hope to install it this weekend.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Installed Weichers strut bar. Because I have the TEVES 20 braking system, my coolant reservoir rests on top of the ABS control unit.
This meant there was no wiggle room for the bar on top of the reservoir.
So I repurposed machined aluminum rings from some camber plates as spacers. Worked perfectly. Will have those anodized black at a later date.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Pulled panels yesterday. Getting ready for paint in the next few weeks:thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Krazee said:


> Installed Weichers strut bar. Because I have the TEVES 20 braking system, my coolant reservoir rests on top of the ABS control unit.
> This meant there was no wiggle room for the bar on top of the reservoir.
> So I repurposed machined aluminum rings from some camber plates as spacers. Worked perfectly. Will have those anodized black at a later date.


I have always admired your Corrado through the years. Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Got the test pipe installed. That took way longer than I expected.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

No more bottleneck at the cat. I measured the I.D. of the old Techtonics high flow cat and it's right at 2".


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

Started installing gauge pod on the A pillar.... and it turned into pulling the dash to refresh some crap wiring and heater core etc.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Pulled the auto pedal cluster and then contemplated my next move. Do I steal the non abs parts from my B4 or do I source the parts elsewhere thus saving me from having to tear the passat apart before I am ready to go down the tdi swap rabbit hole...

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

turtledub said:


> Pulled the auto pedal cluster and then contemplated my next move. Do I steal the non abs parts from my B4 or do I source the parts elsewhere thus saving me from having to tear the passat apart before I am ready to go down the tdi swap rabbit hole...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Source the parts! Save yourself the headache. If you are interested I have a manual pedal cluster from another g60 I'd be happy to sell. Didn't end up needing it. That way you'll just need the brake res. Clutch master and line.


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished a head gasket swap. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Golfwa78 said:


> Source the parts! Save yourself the headache. If you are interested I have a manual pedal cluster from another g60 I'd be happy to sell. Didn't end up needing it. That way you'll just need the brake res. Clutch master and line.


I have pedals, clutch master, clutch slave, and bracket. I'll probably buy a new brake master. I still need to get a booster and a replacement clutch line. I could steal them off my passat but I don't want to start taking things off it just yet. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Met up with some fellow owners, cruised to Vagkraft!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm getting exited, once the wiring is finished the rest is easy.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

For most, these are pictures of a Corrado being parted from a failed project. For the 1%'rs, this is an all you can eat buffet of Corrado goodness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enak85 (Apr 21, 2017)

Started out going for the Crackpipe a month ago. Decided to go for the Head Gasket since I was already halfway there. Got the head off last night. Xing my fingers it starts upon reassembly.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

wolfens_golf said:


> Met up with some fellow owners, cruised to Vagkraft!


:thumbup:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Bought a set of mk4 rear calipers for it. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Came in second (in my class) by 0.349 seconds at an auto-x on Sunday. Good time though. 

Not bad for a 25 year old car with not so ideal weight balance.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Burninated some stuff.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Fixed my blown rear caliper seal and bled the rear brakes.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> For most, these are pictures of a Corrado being parted from a failed project. For the 1%'rs, this is an all you can eat buffet of Corrado goodness.




Slowly it will be reborn. Started life as a G60, then a TDI and now on the 3.6 VR6.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

G60ING said:


> Slowly it will be reborn. Started life as a G60, then a TDI and now on the 3.6 VR6.




I've been following your various builds and motor swap threads with the car and I must say the level of attention to detail and focus you have is incredible.

I'm eagerly awaiting the final outcome with the 3.6 VR swap :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Got some work in on the Lathe and made these for my PCV system Merge from Lower Crank Case to Upper Valve Cover port to go into Provent 200










...and to connect Air Box intake to my Provent for Closed Loop PCV


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Fixed my blown rear caliper seal and bled the rear brakes.


and blew out the seal again, piston must be too worn


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

sdezego said:


> Got some work in on the Lathe and made these for my PCV system Merge from Lower Crank Case to Upper Valve Cover port to go into Provent 200
> 
> http://inovarsoftware.com/sd/shawnweb.nsf/83638cf52a6a156085256f2c005edbb4/34d50f7bd12b652385258138006ad9d5/$FILE/PCV005sm.JPG
> 
> ...


Nice Work



need_a_VR6 said:


> and blew out the seal again, piston must be too worn


Measure the piston and compare to new, thats an odd one.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> Measure the piston and compare to new, thats an odd one.


Agreed it is goofy. There were some minor scuffs on the piston so I will try that first then just a whole caliper. Just a pain when the to do list has more important things.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Discovered why the passenger side seat heater wouldn't test to spec when it got skinned at the trim shop. Last month the heating elements were euro 88. They just jumped up to 150! Pay to play but ... VWCP had two in stock and they're making their way here via FR from Mechatechnic. 

Oh crap! Just realized this may be only for the back rest portion of the heater Part # 535 963 557. Yup, back rest portion only. The seat bottom is # 535 963 555 (x2)! @ 88 Euro. It seems as though the harness connector is also needed (171 971 999 C). Got that too, it was only a buck x 2. Hopefully VW no longer makes the Recaro seat heaters from wires simply sandwiched between two pieces of tissue paper thin linen fabric. I'd like to get another 25 years from them.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Agreed it is goofy. There were some minor scuffs on the piston so I will try that first then just a whole caliper. Just a pain when the to do list has more important things.


I bet your calipers are fine and its your pressure is higher than stock.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> I bet your calipers are fine and its your pressure is higher than stock.


Its possible but I have setup about five cars w the same mc and never had an issue before this. We will see tomorrow.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Hopefully VW no longer makes the Recaro seat heaters from wires simply sandwiched between two pieces of tissue paper thin linen fabric. I'd like to get another 25 years from them.


They are still the same. I made my own new Recaro heating pads, top & bottom... when you have 3 sets of seats that need heating pads it gets expensive right quick!


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Came in second (in my class) by 0.349 seconds at an auto-x on Sunday. Good time though.
> Not bad for a 25 year old car with not so ideal weight balance.


That's awesome. A 25 year old car based on an '85 Golf. Who needs an Evora anyway?


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Fired up the SLC for first time in a year. Had one lifter clicking away for 44min before it got quite. Really need to get back to working on it. Interior needs to be installed and power assist brakes fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

petethepug said:


> Discovered why the passenger side seat heater wouldn't test to spec when it got skinned at the trim shop. Last month the heating elements were euro 88. They just jumped up to 150! Pay to play but ... VWCP had two in stock and they're making their way here via FR from Mechatechnic.
> 
> Oh crap! Just realized this may be only for the back rest portion of the heater Part # 535 963 557. Yup, back rest portion only. The seat bottom is # 535 963 555 (x2)! @ 88 Euro. It seems as though the harness connector is also needed (171 971 999 C). Got that too, it was only a buck x 2. Hopefully VW no longer makes the Recaro seat heaters from wires simply sandwiched between two pieces of tissue paper thin linen fabric. I'd like to get another 25 years from them.


Just remember they are wired in series, so if either the seat or seatback heating wire has issues, both will stop working. You can test for continuity at the connector to find out if its the seat or back wire that's the issue. It seems to be the solder connection at the bottom of the seatback that gets disconnected, right where the lumbar region is. At least its relatively easy to get to and resolder by lifting the seatback leather a bit. You can probably resolder it without even taking the seat out.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

a_riot said:


> Just remember they are wired in series, so if either the seat or seatback heating wire has issues, both will stop working. You can test for continuity at the connector to find out if its the seat or back wire that's the issue. It seems to be the solder connection at the bottom of the seatback that gets disconnected, right where the lumbar region is. At least its relatively easy to get to and resolder by lifting the seatback leather a bit. You can probably resolder it without even taking the seat out.


Correct. I have done this exact fix w/o removing the seat.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> I bet your calipers are fine and its your pressure is higher than stock.


Piston was the issue. 










Not much of a mark but a new piston did it. Kind of a pain to replace but at least it saved me a few $ and didn't have to paint the new caliper.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Well after about 7 year of dragging my feet, I finally did it. 

I dropped the subframe and installed the boot that is suppose to cover the steering rack where it comes out of the firewall. So long to those bitter cold nights of frozen feet. So long to the extra heat coming from the engine bay whenever my fans turn on in the middle of the summer. So long excess engine smell in my interior making my fiance cringe when i tell her im taking the car out and having to shower before getting into our bed. 


Glad its done with. Now I guess I can move onto other things that I have dragged my feet on :laugh:eace:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Piston was the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> Interesting


Can't say that I have seen it before.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start. 
https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

G60ING said:


> Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start.
> https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


Awesome can't wait to get mine to that point. 

So got the conrods back from machine shop got them resized with new ARP bolts. Ran into a little snag the other day with piston #4 hitting the impulse wheel (this is an AEB block) so removed the impulse wheel.


Put piston #4 back in and now it hits the oil squirter


So bottom the piston removed the crankshaft and measured the clearance - 4.63mm minus 2mm for the oil squirter so 2.63mm is what I need for clearance


Figured out why only cylinder 4 has this clearance issue, cylinder 1-3 squirters have a higher elevation the cylinder 4


Going to split the clearance between the shims under the oil squirter and the shaving the piston, then remove same amount of material from the other three pistons.

Drilled through the block for the Gladder oil return, getting a adapter made to fit into this opening



Got the head/valve cover painted, new water flanges, "O" rings and clips


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start. 
https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

G60ING said:


> Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start.
> https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


Should be fun! :beer:


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

G60ING said:


> Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start.
> https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o



Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

Got some BBS RS 269 7 1/2 x 16 28.0 100.00 5 54.1 for the corrado only for 550Dollars


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Cham said:


> Got some BBS RS 269 7 1/2 x 16 28.0 100.00 5 54.1 for the corrado only for 550Dollars


Nice score


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

Drove the G60 for the first time in years. Moved from one storage garage to the next str orange garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Daaaamn Frank! That's frightening awesomeness! Thought about running it like a Q ship badged as a g60? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> Daaaamn Frank! That's frightening awesomeness! Thought about running it like a Q ship badged as a g60?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already gone down a slightly different path. 









I plan to run my CC's tag unless I come up with a better one, say it like a pirate.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yea, that'll work too. That exhaust tone will ultimately make it's name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

G60ING said:


> Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start.
> https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


Sweet baby jebus! :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Loaded up to go get the steering fixed. 










Gonna be tight for waterfest


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Loaded up to go get the steering fixed.
> 
> ....
> 
> Gonna be tight for waterfest


:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Installed the exhaust tailpipe last night on the 3" exhaust I've been piecing together one part as a time:

Offset tail pipe that I'll make into an oval after I've driven the car a few months and the new chain Rubber hangers have found their natural position.









Before the 2" offset tailpipe:

































































I still have to weld up the mid pipe and install a V-band at the end of mid pipe.




The header I assembled but didn't weld:


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

G60ing, Did you fab the entire exhaust yourself? or is it part of the MBS kit? Car looks great!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I did the downpipe
Techtonics did the over the axle pipe.
MBS did the 12" tailpipe

The midpipe, Muffler and hangers are my doing.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

G60ING said:


> I did the downpipe
> Techtonics did the over the axle pipe.
> MBS did the 12" tailpipe
> 
> The midpipe, Muffler and hangers are my doing.


Is that a cat or center resonator?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Krazee said:


> Is that a cat or center resonator?


Looks like both, High Flow cat and a center reso


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I purchased a cheap bench top sandblaster and some glass bead media. Not 100% where I want it but in time I'll get the parts looking almost new. Two halves of the G-lader:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

That's a good start. I've done quite a few G60's and finish with walnut shells to remove the modeling (blotchy) glass leaves behind. Hit it with Bulldog adhesion promoter and some 2K clear and it'll stay that way. Aluminum colored rattle can paint never looks right. Nice work.:beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

mateok said:


> That's a good start. I've done quite a few G60's and finish with walnut shells to remove the modeling (blotchy) glass leaves behind. Hit it with Bulldog adhesion promoter and some 2K clear and it'll stay that way. Aluminum colored rattle can paint never looks right. Nice work.:beer:


Thanks for the advise :thumbup: Agree with the aluminum rattle paint tried it on the head looked awful, repainted with VHF Titanium Silver Blue:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I changed the ABS hydraulic pump, was easier than it looked. Just needed to remove the heat shield, 3 socket head cap screws, the coolant bubble, the accumulator, the hard line to the ABS module and the suction line to the reservoir, and one bolt next to the accumulator.

Two tips: pop the cap off the back of the motor and cut the wires because they are threaded under the fluid reservoir. Resolder the wires if you're reusing the pump.
Tip #2: leave the accumulator off and run the pump for a few seconds to prime it, cover the accumulator port with rags to catch the spray.

The original pump is fine, the original motor lasted 283,000 miles and must have one dead winding on the armature. I swapped in a motor off a spare pump. Works great, nice to have brake boost again.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yesterday took it for a ride


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Set the timing with my vag 1367*

Set the timing with my vag 1367
Nice vintage tool, sure would like a manual, Bentley didn't show which coil terminal the green clamp goes on, internet helped, terminal 1.
The magnetic pickup off the flywheel is nice, no fumbling with a light.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> I changed the ABS hydraulic pump, was easier than it looked. Just needed to remove the heat shield, 3 socket head cap screws, the coolant bubble, the accumulator, the hard line to the ABS module and the suction line to the reservoir, and one bolt next to the accumulator.
> 
> Two tips: pop the cap off the back of the motor and cut the wires because they are threaded under the fluid reservoir. Resolder the wires if you're reusing the pump.
> Tip #2: leave the accumulator off and run the pump for a few seconds to prime it, cover the accumulator port with rags to catch the spray.
> ...


Did you take any pictures of the procedure? How did you bleed the pump afterward?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

a_riot said:


> Did you take any pictures of the procedure? How did you bleed the pump afterward?


No pictures, my hands were covered with DOT4. I hate the smell of that stuff. The only hard part was getting at the thing, it's way down under there.
To bleed the pump I did what I called prime it: ran it for a few seconds without the accumulator ball installed, catching the brake fluid that escaped with a rag. Then I installed the accumulator. Done. Brakes are great, does not seem that anything else needed to be bled. 
My original accumulator seems to be in great shape: I got almost 10 miles of suburbs driving, probably 25 brake applications after the ABS/BRAKE lights came on before the boost was gone. Man without that hydroboost the brake effort is MUCH HIGHER.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> No pictures, my hands were covered with DOT4. I hate the smell of that stuff. The only hard part was getting at the thing, it's way down under there.
> To bleed the pump I did what I called prime it: ran it for a few seconds without the accumulator ball installed, catching the brake fluid that escaped with a rag. Then I installed the accumulator. Done. Brakes are great, does not seem that anything else needed to be bled.
> My original accumulator seems to be in great shape: I got almost 10 miles of suburbs driving, probably 25 brake applications after the ABS/BRAKE lights came on before the boost was gone. Man without that hydroboost the brake effort is MUCH HIGHER.


How did you manage to diagnose that it was the pump that was at fault? Get a code?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

a_riot said:


> How did you manage to diagnose that it was the pump that was at fault? Get a code?


I actually thought I'd burst a brake line & dumped all the fluid at first, until I did not find any spilled fluid.
It was easy: plenty of fluid in the reservoir as the pump won't run with the fluid level low. No pump running sound, it's loud enough to hear in the car with the engine off as I'm sure you know! Good voltage on the 2-pin plug from the car to the pump. 400-500 Ohms resistance on the plug going to the pump, should be about 0.8 Ohms. 
Took 10 minutes to diagnose and 2 weeks to build up the gumption to tackle it. I thought I would need to remove the ABS unit and actually thought about scrapping the car instead!
With the pump out of the car I took the motor off the hydraulic end and turned the motor shaft a tiny bit and the motor ran fine. That usually means either the brushes are so short they are getting hung up in the brush holders or there is a dead winding on the armature. The motor is so rusty that I doubt it would survive being disassembled and repaired.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*New Addition To VW Household*

So not so much what I've done to the Corrado, more like I got it a buddy  Going to drive this until I get the Corrado on the road.
1998 GTI VR6 not perfect but nice solid car, two small rust spot one by the driver's mirror the other on the hood from rock chip, everything else is rust free. Done recently rotors and pads done, wheel bearings, ball joints, poly bushing on all but strut towers those are TT's, serpentine belt/tensioner, O2 sensor, new windshield, window regulator, motor mounts, water pump, timing chain. Everything electrical work with the exception of the cruise control. Needs fluids service, new wheels/tires, rear passenger side ABS sensor. Tranny is good no grinding but long throws so that will need attention, motor 242,000 kms but runs strong, came with ST Coilovers, 25mm sway bar. Interior is mint no tears. It was originally a BC (British Columbia) car so didn't see much snow, it's been well maintained/regular services.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> I actually thought I'd burst a brake line & dumped all the fluid at first, until I did not find any spilled fluid.
> It was easy: plenty of fluid in the reservoir as the pump won't run with the fluid level low. No pump running sound, it's loud enough to hear in the car with the engine off as I'm sure you know! Good voltage on the 2-pin plug from the car to the pump. 400-500 Ohms resistance on the plug going to the pump, should be about 0.8 Ohms.
> Took 10 minutes to diagnose and 2 weeks to build up the gumption to tackle it. I thought I would need to remove the ABS unit and actually thought about scrapping the car instead!
> With the pump out of the car I took the motor off the hydraulic end and turned the motor shaft a tiny bit and the motor ran fine. That usually means either the brushes are so short they are getting hung up in the brush holders or there is a dead winding on the armature. The motor is so rusty that I doubt it would survive being disassembled and repaired.


Non-running pump could be a relay, the pressure switch, the motor, the fluid level sensor or the ABS module too among other things. There is lots to go wrong, but luckily they are fairly robust. I'm actually surprised it was the pump motor since that's probably the least complicated part of the system. Your pump motor is the first one I've heard that failed. I wonder if it ran too long and then overheated or something. Make sure it turns off after reaching pressure and not running constantly.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes lots of ways to have the motor not run, and they are durable. I was surprised the motor was at fault as well!
With the new motor it works properly, shutting off when the pressure is right. Also the accumulator is fine - I tested that while driving! Motor must be worn out or corroded internally.

Now if I could solve my 3.2 swap as easily I'd be on cloud 9.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

On Sunday, I snagged a win at an auto-x in SMF. Very short and basic course but some decent speeds (for auto-x). I bounced off the limiter in 2nd a couple times.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

We built a Dolly/Castor Beam for the Front of my sons car (no motor or subframes) and also bought some of those Harbor Freight Wheel Dollies for the rear (since the rear beam is still in the car). We were able wheel the Boy's car in one of the garage bays to finish the Body Work. Also allows us to easily wheel car in and out of garage now. ...it rains every day or at least every other day here during summer... :banghead:

Since his Corrado, was blocking mine in the garage, I was finally able to start mine and run it around the block, so it was an epic win 

Note: We were suppose to be done with body work and paint in the Dry winter months, but apparently a 16 Yr old's motivation is dodgy at best.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got the stupid thing running again after having to put a motor in it...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

New rear rotors/bearings.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Installed coolant hoses, installed a swoops built maf housing/intake and fired it up with my mocked up exhaust.










https://youtu.be/p0F1w1_rjgo


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

sdezego said:


> We built a Dolly/Castor Beam for the Front of my sons car (no motor or subframes) and also bought some of those Harbor Freight Wheel Dollies for the rear (since the rear beam is still in the car). We were able wheel the Boy's car in one of the garage bays to finish the Body Work. Also allows us to easily wheel car in and out of garage now. ...it rains every day or at least every other day here during summer... :banghead:
> 
> Since his Corrado, was blocking mine in the garage, I was finally able to start mine and run it around the block, so it was an epic win
> 
> Note: We were suppose to be done with body work and paint in the Dry winter months, but apparently a 16 Yr old's motivation is dodgy at best.


Everything is opposite here, build and paint in winter time is best, but screws up going to shows cause best time is in the winter as well. I hate building during the 10 month summers here too. Gotta work with the down pours of sweat and then there's the 1-2hr down pour of rain. 

Maybe another Oct or Nov GTG around orlando this time.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Starting to look like a motor again :laugh::beer: Intermittent pulley off the PG block is out getting modified, so is the rear G-lader support bracket, the front G-lader bracket to accept wider belt. Next is sandblasting the motor mount brackets.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The 2L block is a great upgrade for a G60


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

G60ING said:


> The 2L block is a great upgrade for a G60


It's an AEB block 1.8T.:beer:


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

My nieces brought me two ALH pumps from Europe for my TDI C. Time to go through them and install one by one to see if I still have overfueling on the swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

northendroid said:


> It's an AEB block 1.8T.:beer:


Even better


----------



## reformed (Nov 13, 2007)

I sold it and bought a Porsche. Got tired of the high-horsepower-wrong-wheel-drive aspects. Going to put a 1.8T in the 944.

sadface.jpg


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Great platform and a damn sexy ride. My neighbor let me joyride his new '88 turbo if I did the same with my 2.7 914-6. The 951 hit a $1.60 so smoothly and quietly it scared me more than topping out the same in the 914-6. Hard to believe the 951 had 250hp. It felt like more. You'll love the support available for the car and its RWD. You'll miss the simplicity of the transax bolted to the motor, but you're going to have a hell of a good time working on it.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Put together a spreadsheet with my swap info and parts list.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Found a pair of NOS hatch struts on eBay to replace the set that's been on their since new. $49.95 each, but what a wonderful thing to have that lid rise all the way up on it's own and soft close from 3/4 down. 












Lesjöfors Fjädrar Sweeden makes replacements for about half that price on ebay. Good company, they include the OE plastic dress up cover at the ball joint connector.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lesjofo...ash=item3f5c9a020a:g:9B0AAOSwKtVWw-FM&vxp=mtr


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

Washed it and plan on driving it to work all week.....


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Over the weekend, I made my 10 year old daughter remove the front end of the car so I could install a new factory oil cooler, external oil cooler, AC compressor, receiver drier, auxiliary radiator, & transmission cooler. Evacuated the AC system & tested for leaks. 

Today I charged the system & drove the car around in 90* ambient temps, enjoying the cold AC and 30* lower oil temps.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Wash, polish, and wax yesterday and today. Finally shiny again after I made the mistake of polishing, driving 150 miles, and then rinsing off at a self-serve wash without having waxed... :facepalm:

Also this weekend: removed and disassembled the mirror adjustment switch to deep-clean the copper on the PCB. Driver's side mirror works again!  And took the passenger door card off to tuck in some sill upholstery that had come up. It's been 2.5 years...


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

MK3 tank conversion and Pierburg pump installed. Buttoned up and now on the road!


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

Golfwa78 said:


> MK3 tank conversion and Pierburg pump installed. Buttoned up and now on the road!



How well does it fit? looks promising..


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

RcrVdub said:


> How well does it fit? looks promising..


Fits great. Like I said it sticks out towards the side of the car about a half inch so I picked up a slim gas cap and the gas door closes fine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbat08 (Aug 28, 2014)

do you have pics of the cap? Standard autoparts store kind of cap??


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

jbat08 said:


> do you have pics of the cap? Standard autoparts store kind of cap??


Yes exactly. I'll try and snap a pic later if I remember. But I got it at Orielly's


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

A frame tower it to storage. Drove it around at the lot for 3 mins and parked it till spring when maybe I can start working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Far From Par (Nov 9, 2008)

Finishing up the coils in step son's project C
BEFORE









AFTER

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

I replaced my ball joints and tie rod ends, and installed all the clips on the rear door cards after gluing the vinyl back down at the edges. Took longer than anticipated due to the fact that the nut on the old ball joint was larger than an 18mm, but a 19mm had so much slop I would have rounded it off had I attempted to break it. It must be a 3/4" nut, on a TRW ball joint. WTF? Never thought I'd see that. I ended up using an adjustable wrench to break it. The new nuts on the new Lemforder ball joints were 18mm as expected. Odd. As if ball joints on these cars weren't enough of a pain :banghead:


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

Finally set a plan for paint , gonna drop more items off for powder coating and push my way through the next stage


----------



## MK1Limited (Oct 8, 2008)

Had a great outing...... it to the golf course.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Replaced the o-rings in my Wilwoods. I haven't had the pistons out of those calipers since I bought them 21 years ago. I was expecting much worse. Especially since there were a handful of winters in those 21 years.









A little 800 grit and they look like new.


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)

Chemical guys leather cleaner, conditioner and uv protectant. 

Before 



After


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Damn amazing!


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

Hired my kid


----------



## ring outhe gong (Dec 2, 2005)

Found myself a donor set of tracks, parked it between the sorted debris from a fallen tree, removed the damaged goods, swapped the glass, then reinstalled



Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice score


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Replaced my drivers side door check rod. Now the heavy door doesn't fall back into my leg when getting out, and is nice and stiff, like new. I wasn't expecting the check rod to have a cover though. Why so big, VW? I couldn't get it back in so its not installed as there is not a lot of room to maneuver this large thing through the hole. I'll try again next time I have the door card off. What a pain! First time the water barrier had been touched in 25 years.


----------



## Ddubord (Feb 1, 2017)

Installed a set of SpoonFedTuning gauge faces. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)

Spoonfed tuning goods. Rear wiper delete. I like it. 

Before



After


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Vr6ttom said:


> Spoonfed tuning goods. Rear wiper delete. I like it.


Cool! Front wipers next?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

internal fuel pump...probably the original (although I thought it would've been stamped "made in w Germany" as opposed to what it actually said "made in Germany".

found it all to be very clean compaired to what ive seen on youtube. lol


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Vr6ttom said:


> Chemical guys leather cleaner, conditioner and uv protectant.


wow those cleaned up really well


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

A while back, a blue hair backed into the front end of my car. I didn’t notice any damage until I had the front end apart to replace my toe hook covers. The fog light housing was cracked pretty bad around the inboard bosses. So I did a little plastic welding today with a soldering iron and some ABS filler rod. It’s not too pretty on the outer surface—I didn’t clean it up since you can’t see it once it’s installed. The other side looks pretty good. It feels pretty solid as well. It was flopping in the breeze before I started.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That crack is not how corrado dogs are supposed to die

I moved one step closer towards driving:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Picked this spare 1990 02A up, 30K on it*

The guy had it in his shed since 1993, the garage working on the car thought the trans was bad, purchased a replacement and it turned out to be a bad clutch, so the trans is near new.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jimweis said:


> The guy had it in his shed since 1993, the garage working on the car thought the trans was bad, purchased a replacement and it turned out to be a bad clutch, so the trans is near new.
> https://i.imgur.com/Rs7gAbi.jpg?1
> https://i.imgur.com/hZPSFP4.jpg?


Nice score, are you planning to use it or might it be forsale?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Nice score, are you planning to use it or might it be forsale?


I spent a few hours cleaning it up today (24 years in a garden shed). I'm going to keep is since I have a 90 G60 with 155K on it, current trans works good now, but if you put you're hand on the shifter in 5th you can feel a funny vibration, sure shifts nice and sounds quiet.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

found this at the local junkyard. Stripped the hooker for about $200. Rust free hatch which I’m pretty stoked about!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Jimweis said:


> I spent a few hours cleaning it up today (24 years in a garden shed).


Congratulations on the shed find and good job cleaning it.

It's definitely overkill, but you could buy one of these for it:

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_146&products_id=1049

-Eric


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

Replaced the heater core and reinstalled the dash. Also wrapped as much of the harness with fresh friction tape. Now I need a new rotary hvac controller........but my heater kicks ass.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

1956dub said:


> Replaced the heater core and reinstalled the dash. Also wrapped as much of the harness with fresh friction tape. Now I need a new rotary hvac controller........but my heater kicks ass.


Awesome, can you come over and do mine in Seattle  I need to pull the dash to replace the foam, as I have only lukewarm air, no heated or cooled air, like the temp control is stuck in the middle. Such a PITA for the sake of taping some foam :banghead: My heater core is fine, but if I want heat this winter, I'm going to have to get to work.

There was a tutorial on how to do it without puling the dash on the Canadian Corrado Club website, but sadly its no more.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

a_riot said:


> Awesome, can you come over and do mine in Seattle  I need to pull the dash to replace the foam, as I have only lukewarm air, no heated or cooled air, like the temp control is stuck in the middle. Such a PITA for the sake of taping some foam :banghead: My heater core is fine, but if I want heat this winter, I'm going to have to get to work.
> 
> There was a tutorial on how to do it without puling the dash on the Canadian Corrado Club website, but sadly its no more.


It's unfortunate you are all the way in Seattle, I'd probably be able give you a hand. It's really not that HARD to do, just a pita and time consuming (for me at least, some folks claim to do it in hours but it was my first rodeo so a weekend for me)

Yea, I was really missing that website, there were some excellent tutorials there. I don't think you can fix the blend box foam without taking out the dash though. Before the core blew my heater was the same, all the foam was long gone. There was literally nothing left of the foam on any of the doors. I somehow broke my coolant expansion tank while I was messing around under the hood too.......It looked like crap anyway  Another thing I noticed is it takes a bit more effort to change settings when the fan is on full blast since there is much more pressure on the doors. Probably shouldn't change settings when the fan is on high to keep stress low on the plastic parts.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally got my Sebring wheel for the Corrado that a co-worker donated to the build. Another co-worker agreed to dropped them off to me, they want from Calgary Alberta to Nova Scotia (was to late at night when he drove by my place), then from Nova Scotia to Ontario.










This is the plan for this wheels adding a polished lip


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

fixed a few things that have been bugging me over the years....

trimmed and refitted the trunk setup

Fixed the lap seat belt (stuck)

Added an exhaust shield

Almooooooost done with the custom center console, excited to have tunes again after a year


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

bunkkaws said:


> fixed a few things that have been bugging me over the years....
> 
> Almooooooost done with the custom center console, excited to have tunes again after a year


What mod have you done to the center console?


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

northendroid said:


> What mod have you done to the center console?


When I got the car it was a custom double din, I am converting it back to a single din with a dual gauge pod in place of the ash tray, and the bottom has to be modded to fix a a climatronic unit for the HVAC.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I found these NLA brake pipe clips for the rear beam, I was tempted to buy all he had.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Started and drove it for the first time in at least 12 years!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> Started and drove it for the first time in at least 12 years!!


Just in time for winter, anytime is a good time for a first drive after that long


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turboit said:


> Started and drove it for the first time in at least 12 years!!


Has it really been that long?!?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Has it really been that long?!?


Well actually closer to 10 years. The accident was in October 2006 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Just in time for winter, anytime is a good time for a first drive after that long


Yes sir! Forgot how much I loved driving it. A few little to deal with before I get it inspected but nothing major

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad its finally back out there!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*NLA G60 parts at least in the states came today from Greece*










Still waiting on brake pipe clips from Spain.


----------



## cesa1221 (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the website do you go to?


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

he is on ebay.....NK something......


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

cesa1221 said:


> What is the website do you go to?


https://www.ebay.com/usr/nkautomotive-usa?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

^I always find something to buy when I search through his website. Just spent another $50 on some misc. stuff (360mm ground strap for $20, New orange oil sticker for engine cover $7, misc. clips and wire retaining straps...)


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Brake pipe clips arrived from Spain*










http://stockpiezasvw-audi.com/en/1674-191611797b-clip.html


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

Think I need new rear calipers. At first when I engaged the parking brake, both wheels would spins freely. I finally got it so that one of the wheels locks.

The issue is, the parking brake lever on the caliper only goes up and releases with a pry bar.

I just installed new parking brake cables, calipers have been bled, brake pads still have 75% life in them. 

Edit: Caliper piston seem to be seized.....great. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Paint on the PG Block*


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Jimweis said:


>


Looks good bud! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Got the windows tinted, 50 on the driver and passenger windows, 5 on the rear quarters and back glass. Supposedly my 17" black mesh wheels finally shipped today, so once I get the new tires and wheels mounted, I'll take some pics and try to post them up...


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Got the last of my brake parts from UPS today (cross-drilled rotors and Neuspeed s/s brake lines). So my plan is to drop the car off on Monday and get everything installed. I should have the new wheels and tires installed by Friday of next week, just in time for a local Cars and Coffee on Saturday!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Drained the water and threw some cheap 50/50 in for the winter. First time I have put antifreeze in it, but I have some things to do this winter.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Played with brake fluid and got no where today. Hopefully it's just a bad new slave cylinder issue. 

























I would just like to drive this thing before Christmas.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Bay looks great :thumbup:


----------



## hader (Apr 27, 2011)

Scratched my right rear fender while taking out the garbage.... bag hit it just a little bit, but there was a pointy piece of metal that hit it juuuust right! :banghead:
I normally walk an exaggerated amount around the car in the garage when I have anything in my hands, the one time I don't


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Played with brake fluid and got no where today. Hopefully it's just a bad new slave cylinder issue.


Where did you get that fresh square brake reservoir? I hate that mine’s turned dingy yellow from the fluid. A round one just doesn’t look right in there.


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Drove my 94 over 2000 mikes this past week. Went to Cali and back to AZ. No issues, got almost 30 MPG. Did not see another Corrado the whole trip..


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Found my old VMWare image of ETKA and got it running!


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Got my cross-drilled rotors, EBC green pads, and Neuspeed s/s brake lines installed today. They look sexy! Also rec'd one of my new 17" wheels, the ETD on the other three is Thursday, so I've got an apt on Friday to get some new Falkens mounted on the new wheels. I opened the box for the one wheel, and I have to say, they're going to look GOOD on a yellow car! Will take some pics after the new wheels and tires are mounted. 

I posted some previous pics via Photobucket, and they're all messed up now. Any recommendations for another free picture-hosting site that works?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

socal1200r said:


> I posted some previous pics via Photobucket, and they're all messed up now. Any recommendations for another free picture-hosting site that works?


Flickr huge storage for free, owned by Yahoo so not about to fold


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Flickr huge storage for free, owned by Yahoo so not about to fold


So far I've had good luck with imgur, I'm not real versed with photo hosting sites. I just know Photobucket has rendered many historical DIY threads worthless.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Using Flickr this time, once I figured out the right weblink, looks like it worked...Beyern black mesh wheel, 17x7, +27mm offset (shouldn't need spacers), 57.1mm center hub, will mount 205/40 tires...combo should fit perfectly...guess we'll find out on Friday!


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Went to Firestone to get some Falkens mounted on the new 17" wheels. I had 5mm hub-centric spacers, but they weren't needed for any clearance issues. The tire tech said he wouldn't have put them on anyway because there wasn't enough threads on the wheel bolts for him to feel comfortable doing it. Another issue we ran into was the grease caps on the back hubs pushed the center caps off. So on my way back to my storage unit, I had to stop and buy a 1/2" drive socket that fit the tuner lug socket, and I jacked up the car and removed the center caps on the front wheels so all four match. Some folks accuse me of having OCD, but I correct them and say it's CDO, to put the letters in alphabetical order, lol...

Too dark to take any pics once I was done. There's a cars and coffee event tomorrow morning, so I'll probably take some pics and post them up sometime over the weekend. They look good on the car, but it looks like I probably could've gotten away with 7.5" or maybe even 8" wide wheels. That's okay, probably would've meant wider, more expensive tires, lol! The four Falken Ziexs in 205/40-17 mounted, balanced, and a 12-month alignment was $370 out the door, so I can't complain.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Gave her a bath and took some updated pics:

































































In the close-up pics of the wheels, you can see how the rear grease cap sticks out, while the front is almost nowhere to be seen. So instead of having just the Beyern center caps on the front wheels, I took them off so all four would match. And even though I thought I could've gotten away with 7.5" or even 8" wide wheels, when I look at the last two pics, I see why I was thinking that. At the top of the wheel, relative to the fender well, there's enough room for a wider wheel. However, at the bottom, the 7" wide wheel sticks out, so I think I'm good with these as is. Still might put on the 5mm spacers I have, but I'll need longer wheel bolts to do that.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Looks great :thumbup: I run 17 X 7.5 35 et on my 92 VR6 with no issues. I'm sure we'll run into each other at C&C in Great Falls in the spring.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Head is back on.*

Hope it works out, the head was machined so there was a shim under the gasket. I put it back together just as it was before, except they had used Permatex copper sealant on both sides of the shim, I only used it on the block side and used the correct G60 multilayer head gasket. I believe they had used the incorrect gasket(see lower photo). See this link for more info http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8778546-FS-PG-G60-Motor-Long-Block-Assembly-w-82k-Miles-In-E-PA


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Early original G60 HG was just as pictured and was fiber and not MLS.

I don;t know when they made the switch, but I know for sure that looks like a factory early HG. I know because when the Corrado came out, I bought the HG from the dealer to use on my Turbo Scirocco. There was no such thing as a MLS gasket at the time.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

mateok said:


> Where did you get that fresh square brake reservoir? I hate that mine’s turned dingy yellow from the fluid. A round one just doesn’t look right in there.


I found the brake master cylinder reservoir on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Cardon...ash=item5b418b6a48:g:gkoAAOSwEaBaKgPn&vxp=mtr

amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Cardone-Serv...19647&sr=8-4&keywords=corrado+Reservoir+brake


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

sdezego said:


> Early original G60 HG was just as pictured and was fiber and not MLS.
> 
> I don;t know when they made the switch, but I know for sure that looks like a factory early HG. I know because when the Corrado came out, I bought the HG from the dealer to use on my Turbo Scirocco. There was no such thing as a MLS gasket at the time.


Unfortunately I had to take the head off to see just what I purchased. Could have just left it alone. Cost me $80 to remove and install, but you never know what you have till you check


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jimweis said:


> Unfortunately I had to take the head off to see just what I purchased. Could have just left it alone. Cost me $80 to remove and install, but you never know what you have till you check


Nice score, stock piston size or oversized? 

The MLS HG was a VW part before 1998 when I went to get parts for my G60. The master tech was telling me back then that VW had some G60 HG issues and made the change.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Stopped by a Bap Geon store on my way home, figured since I replaced the spark plug wires I'll replace the plugs too. Holy crap, $14 each for Bosch OEM double platinum plugs! But they're supposed to last 100K, pre-gapped, and they definitely look different than the "regular" spark plugs I'm used to. If they last 100K mi, and if I still have the car for another 100K mi, I suppose they're worth it. Guess it's cheap insurance too...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

socal1200r said:


> Stopped by a Bap Geon store on my way home, figured since I replaced the spark plug wires I'll replace the plugs too. Holy crap, $14 each for Bosch OEM double platinum plugs! But they're supposed to last 100K, pre-gapped, and they definitely look different than the "regular" spark plugs I'm used to. If they last 100K mi, and if I still have the car for another 100K mi, I suppose they're worth it. Guess it's cheap insurance too...



You are lucky that they aren't more expensive. They were $14 back in 1990's, inflation. Which Bap did you hit? I used to live in the 757. When I was playing with G60s I would use Copper NGK's and change them every 10k miles or so, there were less than $1.50 each.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Nice score, stock piston size or oversized?
> 
> The MLS HG was a VW part before 1998 when I went to get parts for my G60. The master tech was telling me back then that VW had some G60 HG issues and made the change.


I can't answer that, from the underside I did see this stamped on it, is that where it would be noted?










My hoarded spare set has this on the underside.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

socal1200r said:


> Stopped by a Bap Geon store on my way home, figured since I replaced the spark plug wires I'll replace the plugs too. Holy crap, $14 each for Bosch OEM double platinum plugs! But they're supposed to last 100K, pre-gapped, and they definitely look different than the "regular" spark plugs I'm used to. If they last 100K mi, and if I still have the car for another 100K mi, I suppose they're worth it. Guess it's cheap insurance too...


I thought Bap Geon was out of business. I haven't seen one in years. 

There _might_ have been one in Hampton Roads when I was there, but I can't really remember. There was an import parts place there that sold me KYB G60 struts for my Corrado VR6 back in '04 but I'm not sure what company it was.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I thought Bap Geon was out of business. I haven't seen one in years.
> 
> There _might_ have been one in Hampton Roads when I was there, but I can't really remember. There was an import parts place there that sold me KYB G60 struts for my Corrado VR6 back in '04 but I'm not sure what company it was.


Bap has a couple locations there, one in hampton and one in Va beach. https://www.bap-geon.com/default.aspx


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jimweis said:


> I can't answer that, from the underside I did see this stamped on it, is that where it would be noted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The piston size is on the top of them.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

G60ING said:


> The piston size is on the top of them.


This must be the answer to your question.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> The MLS HG was a VW part before 1998 when I went to get parts for my G60. The master tech was telling me back then that VW had some G60 HG issues and made the change.


This is true. My '90 G60, one of the first 500 or so produced, popped headgaskets several times in the first 40k miles. I think the first one popped at 5k or so. All were fixed under warranty, the coolant would leak into one cylinder and hydrolock the engine after you'd shut it down. They made me pay for coolant and covered the rest. About the 3rd time the tech said they had a new headgasket design and I had no further issues until the car got stolen and the engine/trans/interior stripped.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jimweis said:


> This must be the answer to your question.



This picture is a little better, I think it says 81.49 I could be wrong my eyes are slowly fading


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

G60ING said:


> This picture is a little better, I think it says 81.49 I could be wrong my eyes are slowly fading


I was seeing 030 on this photo.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

G60ING said:


> Nice score, stock piston size or oversized?
> 
> The MLS HG was a VW part before 1998 when I went to get parts for my G60. The master tech was telling me back then that VW had some G60 HG issues and made the change.


This would explain why the PO of my 91 G60 Corrado went through so many HG when I looked through the receipts he gave me. From the condition of the internals other issue could have contributed to that but great info thanks for the insight.:beer:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

My buddy just got done making me all new brake lines for the C. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

CamberKraut1.8t said:


> My buddy just got done making me all new brake lines for the C.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171220/a6402108ef89a8e6bedc92f0e008ba5c.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171220/4df2e20807672e0c40984d15bf753a71.jpg
> ...


That is on my to do list over the next year. Looks great I hope mine look half that good when finished:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice! I recently bought a bubble flare tool kit but have yet to use it yet


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Installed a cup holder from Bass Pro Shops, and a BBM intake adapter with a Uni dual-stage foam filter. I had to angle the cup holder like I did so that the top wouldn't hit the console. Ran into a small problem trying to get the filter on the neck of the BBM adapter, in that the cap from the AC line was in the way. So I removed the cap, and viola, the filter slipped right on. The stock airbox was broken on the bottom half, which I couldn't see until I removed it, so this was a good thing. The filter gets plenty of fresh air where it's at, but I might get a silicone hose and angled connector and drop the filter closer to the hole that was in the vicinity of the airbox bottom. It's strange now, when I shift at 2500 rpms or higher, it makes this noise, almost like the "pssshhhh" sound that a turbo BOV makes when it vents to atmosphere. Never noticed it before, car seems to run fine, just strange that the SC is making this noise like a turbo BOV, lol...


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Took the G60 on a 500 mile road trip to Roanoke, and picked up a new garage mate for it. This was the only place I could find in VA, NC, MD, DC, and DE that had one in the color and options I was looking for. It's a 2018 Fiat Spider Abarth, fully optioned (to include Alcantara Recaro seats and Brembos) except for the Heritage paint on the hood and trunk. What's interesting is the G60 and Abarth have similar hp and torque, drive like their cousins, but of course the Abarth feels a LOT tighter, with only 6 miles on the odometer.















































Not sure how long I'll end up keeping the G60, but it's kinda cool to have an old-school hatch and a brand new roadster sharing the garage, at least for now, lol...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That's a fun little car. It has the known reliability of the Miata chassis and rolls off the same production line in Japan. Nice move for FCA to get another Fiat into the States. With the turbo already on the car, I'm sure the aftermarket hp mods are right around the corner to get the car up to the 250 hp range. 

That reminds me of the early g60 days. Mod the g60 to Stg III, blow and engine or g lader, undo the mods, return car to dealership for warranty work, then place mods back on car.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

petethepug said:


> That's a fun little car. It has the known reliability of the Miata chassis and rolls off the same production line in Japan. Nice move for FCA to get another Fiat into the States. With the turbo already on the car, I'm sure the aftermarket hp mods are right around the corner to get the car up to the 250 hp range.
> 
> That reminds me of the early g60 days. Mod the g60 to Stg III, blow and engine or g lader, undo the mods, return car to dealership for warranty work, then place mods back on car.


Watched a YouTube video of a guy who built a 500 Abarth, and his advice was to install a bigger turbo as the easiest way to get more hp. There's a Garrett kit for $1500 that's supposed to bump the hp up to 230, which on a 1.4L engine is WAY up there! He said you're wasting money doing a tune / intake / exhaust / intercooler / etc. for what those things cost and the resulting hp on the 1.4 motor. Just go with the bigger turbo first then go from there. The turbo is up top, should be easy to get to and swap, so we'll see. The first thing I'm probably going to do is install a GFB DV+ valve, then get some Italian flag stripes put on, just haven't figured out the orientation yet. Since the Italian tri-colors are green - white - red, as seen from left to right, what I'm thinking of doing is having stripes run from the nose to the rear bumper, in G - W - R, as you're looking at the car from the front, between the hood "bubbles". I'll see what the vinyl wrap guys have to say about that idea!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Missed it, missed driving it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan1 (Dec 7, 2011)

blackslcchild said:


> Missed it, missed driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy Brendons....


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Drove it. As usual. The third week of temperatures in the negative single digits at night, it's not been over freezing in a long time.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I drove it today and turned on the Electric Heated Seats that I swapped years back and finally got to really test them out. It was Glorious 

P.S. I am in FL and we finally dropped to Low 40's/high 30's which is why it has taken so long... LOL


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Was able to get the front bumper off and replace my oil tensioner screw on my 93'

On my 90' I hooked up my battery tender and admired my work on the rear bumper. I extended the lower part of bumper like 3-4 inches all the way across.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Had to tow mine to the transmission shop, I think a clutch cable snapped or came undone, the clutch pedal goes all the way to the floor with little to no resistance. Happened as I was pulling into the driveway at my storage unit, on my way back from buying the Spider Abarth...what perfect timing, lol...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

socal1200r said:


> Had to tow mine to the transmission shop, I think a clutch cable snapped or came undone, the clutch pedal goes all the way to the floor with little to no resistance. Happened as I was pulling into the driveway at my storage unit, on my way back from buying the Spider Abarth...what perfect timing, lol...


Clutch is hydraulic. You've got a bad line or bad slave or bad master. Hopefully the slave as they are easy to swap. (2.5 on a scale of 1-10). Master is an 8.5/10 if you have ABS, 6.0/10 if you don't. (I rate a heater core as 10.0/10 and changing a tire as 0.5/10  ).


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Emptied the xmas decoration boxes out of it. Almost race season...


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

theprf said:


> Clutch is hydraulic. You've got a bad line or bad slave or bad master. Hopefully the slave as they are easy to swap. (2.5 on a scale of 1-10). Master is an 8.5/10 if you have ABS, 6.0/10 if you don't. (I rate a heater core as 10.0/10 and changing a tire as 0.5/10  ).


The clutch is hydraulic?! Shows I wasn't paying attention when I was poking around in the engine compartment! I saw the brake fluid reservoir, but didn't see a clutch fluid reservoir (they do have separate reservoirs, like a motorcycle?), thus my assumption that the clutch was cable-operated. The shop I'm sure will diagnose it without too much effort, just hope the parts are readily available and reasonably priced!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The clutch uses the brake reservoir. The parts are all readily available from the oem suppliers or a variety of aftermarket.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Pulled the motor after almost spinning a rod bearing. 

Not how I wanted my New Year's Eve to go. It started first try though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

theprf said:


> Drove it. As usual. The third week of temperatures in the negative single digits at night, it's not been over freezing in a long time.


Is that your Porsche Turbo??? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

That's just wrong driving a car like that Porsche in weather like that. If I had a car like that, it wouldn't see a drop of rain or a snow flake in it's life. That's what Subarus and Audis are for, lol...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Is that your Porsche Turbo???
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Yes it is! 


socal1200r said:


> That's just wrong driving a car like that Porsche in weather like that. If I had a car like that, it wouldn't see a drop of rain or a snow flake in it's life. That's what Subarus and Audis are for, lol...


I'm not actually driving the Porsche in the winter, at least when the snow is flying. That's what the red Corrado is for.... The Porsche does have AWD and is supposed to be a fantastic snow car, though. Lots of people in Europe and even here in the US drive them all winter... one guy in Boston has been dailying his Turbo since 2002 and has 545,000 all weather miles racked up.
Because I don't have a garage it's just outside waiting for a salt-free day. So don't worry, I'm not abusing it. I'm saving the abuse for the track .


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

dragan1 said:


> Buy Brendons....


Whatever happened to him and his Corrado? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

theprf said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> I'm not actually driving the Porsche in the winter, at least when the snow is flying. That's what the red Corrado is for.... The Porsche does have AWD and is supposed to be a fantastic snow car, though. Lots of people in Europe and even here in the US drive them all winter... one guy in Boston has been dailying his Turbo since 2002 and has 545,000 all weather miles racked up.
> Because I don't have a garage it's just outside waiting for a salt-free day. So don't worry, I'm not abusing it. I'm saving the abuse for the track .


Nice! Feel free to store that in my Warm Florida Garage during winter.

..i'll even circulate the fluids occasionally for you


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Started my C up since its not so cold today :thumbup:


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Allow me to introduce myself*

Trying to learn how to upload pics hopefully this works. A few of these were taken by the previous owner. 1990 Corrado G60 and a few of my old beloved GTI:heart:








[/url]IMG_20171118_181018_498 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171118_181018_495 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171118_092400_302 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171110_212807_122 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171118_092400_308 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171118_092400_304 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171215_110945_267 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171215_110945_266 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171215_110945_265 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20171215_110945_261 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]oct282011 004 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]oct282011 003 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]335 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]003-1 by Jonathan Goncalves, on Flickr[/IMG]

And for the record, the corrado is staying as is! Will not I repeat will not be lowered!! this is a very low milage car and is almost all stock. The previous owner is a great guy and I appreciate all the hard work he put into this car to make it perfect. The car is currently under a car cover in a garage awaiting the nice weather:thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> Trying to learn how to upload pics hopefully this works. A few of these were taken by the previous owner. 1990 Corrado G60 and one of my old beloved GTI:heart:


Pictures aren't showing up when your in your Flickr account click on the share icon that the curved arrow and choose BBcode to share photos on forum, looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

thanks for your help bud:thumbup::beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> Trying to learn how to upload pics hopefully this works. A few of these were taken by the previous owner. 1990 Corrado G60 and a few of my old beloved GTI:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rado looks in amazing condition! What year is the GTI 2.0L or VR6? Both your cars look awesome.Nice fitment of the GTI also like your wheels. The blacked out signal and fog light is a nice touch and what I'm looking to do on mine. I've also got one of each LOL.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks, sadly i sold the gti in early 2014 after 10 years of garage kept ownership. I babied the gti and sold it to someone who destroyed it almost instantly. It was a 1996 GTI VR6. My first car was an 83 Rabbit convetible. God i miss that one too.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> Thanks, sadly i sold the gti in early 2014 after 10 years of garage kept ownership. I babied the gti and sold it to someone who destroyed it almost instantly. It was a 1996 GTI VR6. My first car was an 83 Rabbit convetible. God i miss that one too.


Aw man that got to hurt when you've taken care of a car for so long and someone with no taste or appreciation for what they've got destroys the car. People like that should be forbidden from owning an awesome car. Nice find on the Rado though and it's nice to seen the owner kept the supercharger most people go for the swap.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

northendroid said:


> Aw man that got to hurt when you've taken care of a car for so long and someone with no taste or appreciation for what they've got destroys the car. People like that should be forbidden from owning an awesome car. Nice find on the Rado though and it's nice to seen the owner kept the supercharger most people go for the swap.


What swap are you referring to? I've got a '90 G60 as well, only has 113K miles with the stock supercharger and 68mm pulley. I think trying to make this 8-valve motor with ancient fuel-injection competitive against any of today's "hot hatches" is just throwing money away. I'm going to enjoy it for what it is, with some minor mods (mostly cosmetic). It's quite the conversation piece at the local Cars & Coffee events, and people that don't know about Corrados are surprised to learn that it's a '90 with a factory supercharger, and those that know about Corrados are amazed at the condition it's in for being almost 30 years old. 

G-lader on!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

socal1200r said:


> What swap are you referring to? I've got a '90 G60 as well, only has 113K miles with the stock supercharger and 68mm pulley. I think trying to make this 8-valve motor with ancient fuel-injection competitive against any of today's "hot hatches" is just throwing money away. I'm going to enjoy it for what it is, with some minor mods (mostly cosmetic). It's quite the conversation piece at the local Cars & Coffee events, and people that don't know about Corrados are surprised to learn that it's a '90 with a factory supercharger, and those that know about Corrados are amazed at the condition it's in for being almost 30 years old.
> 
> G-lader on!


Most owner of a G60 will swap it out for a VR6 instead of rebuilding the G60, I'm like you two guys keeping the G-lader for it's uniqueness. Like you mention most people haven't seen or heard of a vw supercharged car let alone one made in the 90's not the best of design but it works and if you do the regular maintenance of bearings and seal it will last. I've your looking for a car that will set you back in your seat then buy a late model car, the G60 was the poor man porsche in it hay day, I'm looking forward to finishing my restoration and getting behind the wheel!


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

socal1200r said:


> I think trying to make this 8-valve motor with ancient fuel-injection competitive against any of today's "hot hatches" is just throwing money away. I'm going to enjoy it for what it is, with some minor mods (mostly cosmetic). It's quite the conversation piece at the local Cars & Coffee events, and people that don't know about Corrados are surprised to learn that it's a '90 with a factory supercharger, and those that know about Corrados are amazed at the condition it's in for being almost 30 years old.
> 
> G-lader on!


You hit the nail on the head bud. The corrado g60 is already a rare and unique car. I sought after one for that reason. Id love to see a few more clean and original g60s preserved:thumbup:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> You hit the nail on the head bud. The corrado g60 is already a rare and unique car. I sought after one for that reason. Id love to see a few more clean and original g60s preserved:thumbup:


I'm working on this one, as you can see the G60 isn't on the back because it's not in yet. Slowly all will fall into place, 70% original paint nice and clean underneath










PG rebuilt and ready to put in next winter, no big hurry on this one.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

The more I see Corrados in white, the more I love that color


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, around here, as in other places I'm sure, a Corrado is a rare sight indeed, the closer to stock even more so! I took this pic of the engine compartment when I first got the car, and have since added BBM 8mm red spark plug wires, and a BBM 3" intake adapter with a red Uni foam filter. Other than those three items, the engine compartment pretty much looks the same. The G-lader is certainly an oddity, even today, and the overall style of the Corrado looks as good now as it did back in the 90's.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Just bought this tonight, hope it's good.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corrado-G60-Supercharger-/202182196132?#shpCntId


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Just bought this tonight, hope it's good.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corrado-G60-Supercharger-/202182196132?#shpCntId


Yes it seems good, no rebuilder markingss but new looking through the outlet.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice find for $500.00 :thumbup:


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

Its been years from my last posting on something done with the Raddo... The love has been rekindled as of late and have been finally getting some things done.

For some reason Ive always felt the Corrado needed footwell lights. Well, with some extra OE VW trunk lights I went and took the plunge. I wanted to look OE... plus I wanted the least evasive method that operated as if it was from factory, i.e. delay/fade/ignition turn off


After some research I found this neat little Dome light module
http://www.3rdbrakeflasher.com/dome-light-delay-c-71/dome-light-dimmer-p-197.html

It includes a nice fade effect - 20 sec delay after door closes - plus an ignition sense that turns them off immediately. Works beautiful!! Its small size made it easy to mount above the fuse box. I also created a custom wiring harness with amp plugs and was able to tap accessory power plugs above the Fuse box without a hack. Everything is neat and can easily be removed if needed. 










Finshed Product











I used LED's and boy does it heighten the luxury feel in this car, especially when they fade in and out!

:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

silverG60 said:


> For some reason Ive always felt the Corrado needed footwell lights. Well, with some extra OE VW trunk lights I went and took the plunge. I wanted to look OE... plus I wanted the least evasive method that operated as if it was from factory, i.e. delay/fade/ignition turn off


Well done and very clever! Now you can see the puddle of water in your Corrados footwells prior to stepping in and getting your shoes all wet! :laugh:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

"THAT" is well done. The black interior Corrado desperately needs those. The fade and ignition cut feature is tastefully OEM+. The trunk would do right by those too.



Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nicely done indeed!


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Those footwell lights turned out great, nicely done!

Got a call from the shop, and their estimate to fix the car is about $1000. That's parts and labor for a new clutch, master and slave cylinders, and rear main seal. So I guess I'll be without the screaming yellow zonker for another week or two...


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

Changed the fuel pressure regulator, fuel filter and fix my low beam headlights that weren't working. Broke my camera lens on my phone in the process so no pictures 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I fixed/replaced the hood release. Can finally take it to a buddies shop for the trans gut swap and rear beam bushings. Can't wait to drive this thing again. I'll be over $20K into but should be back in good shape after this.

Then I'll probably start ripping out the stuff I don't want (most of the interior, AC going first..).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Got a 30day temp tag since I’m moving in 3 weeks and took it for a couple short drives. Picked my son up from school and went to get ice cream. Racked up a couple WOT pulls. I’d say with this initial tune it’s probably 270 at the wheels if I would take it to 6k, I’m shifting at 4,500RPMs.

I took off the painters tape:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking good Frank!


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

G60ING said:


>


Looks amazing, but get rid of that Summit sticker. Its like a big zit on the end of a hot girls nose sitting there in front all red and bright. Must be fun to drive...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I noticed the black core support before the sticker.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the core support is green...

Frank who did your tune? Still trying to get my R32 swap running properly after a few gorounds with my present tuner...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Bliss Frank! I’m sure it pulls like a hot knife through buttuh. Congratulations on rising to the top of the Corrado food chain. In your travels see if there’s any scales willing to verify your new weight class for that prize fighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

G60ING said:


> Thanks


No thank you for loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That sticker was on the green core support that I pulled from the junkyard. I plan to get a much better core support and have it painted with the hood later this year. 










This isn’t the final look of the bay, just the next few months.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The engine makes shifting challenging due to the torque steer and that’s with a peloquin.

The chip tune is from Malone but it has an issue with Revving after shifting and I’m off the gas. The ecu was from an automatic Touareg. I’m going to try to get a european manual Touareg ecu. I’ve already wired the switch in. Otherwise no running issues. There is no measuring block for the clutch switch. I’m hoping once I get the manual ecu Mark Malone will be able take the programming and use it in automatic ecus.

It’s a much heavier engine, I can’t wait until I get the bigger brakes finished.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> The chip tune is from Malone but it has an issue with Revving after shifting and I’m off the gas. The ecu was from an automatic Touareg. I’m going to try to get a european manual Touareg ecu. I’ve already wired the switch in. Otherwise no running issues. There is no measuring block for the clutch switch. I’m hoping once I get the manual ecu Mark Malone will be able take the programming and use it in automatic ecus.


That's one of the issues I have with my R32... shifting above 4500 or so it "hangs on to revs" for quite a while, the revs actually increase when one lets off the gas & puts the clutch in. And the cruise control does not work. And it's go so much timing advance that in 4th or higher gears under full throttle above 3500 RPM it starts pinging and then pulls so much timing it feels like I've put the brake on or driven into a deep puddle. As long as I short shift at 4000 it's great, though. I mean, who'd want to run it out to redline?


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Started - Idled for 15-20 min., not able to take out on roads though (wet/salty). :snowcool:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Had beautiful weather and took my corrado to a local cars n coffee and played with my brother in laws 2014 911 (no turbos and 2wd) I was faster. 

Tomorrow is another great weather day 68 so I’m going to shoot over to Biloxi carsNcoffee and then swing by mobile and pick up a spare CDM transmission because I can see this engine eating a transmission.


----------



## socal1200r (Nov 25, 2017)

Got it back from the transmission shop today. New clutch, master cylinder, slave cylinder, rear main seal, labor, and shop supplies came to $1100. Owner also replaced a hose of some kind that went to the fuel pressure regulator, and noticed that the charge pipe on the intercooler had popped off, so he fixed that one as well. He strongly recommended spending some time replacing all the vacuum hoses in the engine compartment, and replacing the stock IC hoses with new silicone hoses. He said the upper mount for the IC is plastic, and mine was broken. He also said the lower mounts, even though they're metal, have a tendency to rust and break as well. Driving the car back home, I noticed the steering wheel wasn't centered, so I stopped and got an alignment done. The shop that did the alignment recommended new struts all the way around, because the alignment on the passenger side was out of specs. One was camber, other was something else, don't remember exactly, but he said the new front tire will start wearing on the inside. Suggested replacing all four struts soon, and getting the tires rotated after they're installed, then getting another alignment done. So it looks like new struts and shocks are next, instead of a new head unit and speakers!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

New strut and shocks won’t fix the alignment. While they’re doing the strut bearings, rod ends and all the control arm bushes must be done. If this isn’t done you’ll pay even more in worn tires due to camber wear and alignment labor. Front end rebuild is shear heaven to drive that most never experience. 

Your trans shop sounds like he styled the car in for $1.1k. Save up to have a shop do ALL the engine & intercooler hoses at same time. The ultimate Xmas present would be to order all vacuum hoses w/ clamps to replace simultaneously. It a bear job to do, but tackled when all ic/engine hoses are out, it’s a dream. You now have time to custom order matching samco I/c & engine hoses. My samco hoses are rocking after 15 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Had some water ingress into the passenger footwell despite clear drains, so I took a look at the fresh air intake gasket. It looked like it had seen better days, so I replaced it. Hopefully that will prevent water coming in even if there is enough rain to reach the bottom of the plastic intake as often is the case in the PNW. Looks like the PO struggled figuring out how it was removed and so took a screwdriver to it :banghead:


Before:










After:










WTF?


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

a_riot said:


> Had some water ingress into the passenger footwell despite clear drains, so I took a look at the fresh air intake gasket. It looked like it had seen better days, so I replaced it. Hopefully that will prevent water coming in even if there is enough rain to reach the bottom of the plastic intake as often is the case in the PNW. Looks like the PO struggled figuring out how it was removed and so took a screwdriver to it :banghead:
> 
> 
> Before:
> ...


I'd better look at this on mine when I get back to the States... Passenger side footwell got a little too moist for my liking on a drive in October, but only that one time. Could never recreate the problem or pinpoint the cause ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

inspected the underbody for rust...










then parked it on the jetta...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Picked it up from the shop last night. Drove it to work this morning. Gawd I missed driving this infuriating fking thing. No more grinds, no more clunks. After I replace the front member bushings that'll be every bushing replaced. Still need to figure out the delayed passive rear steering... I thought new rear beam bushings were the answer... nope...


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

Installed a mk4 dash in mine.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

Went to buy her a parts car to make life a little easier. 
Nope.
What I ended up bringing home was a stock 93, original owner car that's been in a garage since 2000, with 80k.
So i now still need a parts car and have double the potential for headaches.:banghead:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

raphvw said:


> Installed a mk4 dash in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Froshizzl said:


> Went to buy her a parts car to make life a little easier.
> Nope.
> What I ended up bringing home was a stock 93, original owner car that's been in a garage since 2000, with 80k.
> So i now still need a parts car and have double the potential for headaches.:banghead:


Haha nice!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

raphvw said:


> Installed a mk4 dash in mine.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Looking great. plz keep us updated


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

raphvw said:


> Installed a mk4 dash in mine.


Interesting. Never understood why people did that though. I like the Corrado dash better than MKIII dashes, so I always wonder if it was because they are easier to find.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Started it with the new ecu. Sounds fast.


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

a_riot said:


> Interesting. Never understood why people did that though. I like the Corrado dash better than MKIII dashes, so I always wonder if it was because they are easier to find.


I used a MK4 dash! 
I didn't use the corrado dash because it burnt.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

raphvw said:


> I used a MK4 dash!
> I didn't use the corrado dash because it burnt.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Sorry, my mistake. MK3, MK4...I typically ignore everything VW built after 1995 :laugh:


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

That was the point of no return !!!🤣
Ill be using the mk4 handbrake cables.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That’s cool, use the aluminum Mk IV calipers too. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

petethepug said:


> That’s cool, use the aluminum Mk IV calipers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I will 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

Finally got the OBD2 vr swap running this week...just need to get the cluster working.


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

RcrVdub said:


> Finally got the OBD2 vr swap running this week...just need to get the cluster working.


Using the original obd1 cluster?

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

raphvw said:


> Using the original obd1 cluster?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Yeah used a slc cluster in a 90 corrado, with obd2 vr swap. Read the cluster thread and figured it all out. I kept jumping the wrong pins, since my harness didn’t hav the little black connectors. Made a jumper with a spare harness I had laying around. 

Just need to get the coolant light to stop blinking since I deleted the stock bottle, have an aluminum one attached to the timing cover now.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

been looking at my g60 parked in my garage for the last 6+ years.....i think this summer it's time to get her going again

sold the G60 motor way back and picked up a 1.8T motor that's been sitting for just as long

i miss working on it and driving the thing


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I spent some time cleaning up the core support, installed a G60 grill and new engine badge. I still have to install the hood pin surrounds.












































The before:


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Got these. Solid delrin mounts. 








For the new turbo motor. 








Hoping to see 800whp. Or around that. Haldex swap is next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Received this grab bag of ebay parts*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Corrado-Parts/132567373316?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649









I thought I'd take a chance, everything is nice+

Fog lights are near perfect


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Corrado-Parts/132567373316?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks like some really good loot for $75!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Fixed my g60 to SLC wiper install, I had mounted the wiper’s new bolt hole too far down and the linkage hit the window cowl where I couldn’t see. I thought the wiring messed up at first. 

Installed new seat rubber guides, the ones on the front. Only had them for 4 years.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I'm finishing up swapping in new control arm bushings, ball joints, inner tie rods and boots, engine mounts, rebuilding the brakes, and cleaning up some wiring in the engine bay. 

Oh, and this came in the mail on Friday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Love this picture. It looks like a Bed Bath & Beyond display for Corrado motor mounts.


----------



## NinetySixty (Mar 8, 2018)

raphvw said:


> Installed a mk4 dash in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How crazy was it to swap that dash in? My car didn't come with a dash. And I'm getting tired of begging people to ship a dash :banghead:. I can probably source an MKIV dash locally for a reasonable price.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Not today.. but......








Need to do a few more thing before she's road worthy. I need a set of r compounds now...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Scored a nice working G60 sunroof assembly*

































Seems to have all the rubber bumpers still in tact, tilts and slides back and forth on jack stands. weathered paint and seal but seems used very little.


----------



## raphvw (Mar 29, 2008)

NinetySixty said:


> How crazy was it to swap that dash in? My car didn't come with a dash. And I'm getting tired of begging people to ship a dash :banghead:. I can probably source an MKIV dash locally for a reasonable price.


If you don't plan on using the HVAC system, pretty easy.

But I can't see how it could fit if you use vents.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Scored a nice working G60 sunroof assembly*



Jimweis said:


> Seems to have all the rubber bumpers still in tact, tilts and slides back and forth on jack stands. weathered paint and seal but seems used very little.


Lube up the channels completely with dielectric grease or the equivalent which is the super expensive VAG sunroof lube. That's a rare find!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Lube up the channels completely with dielectric grease or the equivalent which is the super expensive VAG sunroof lube. That's a rare find!


Thanks for the advice, you cant see the cables, anyway to lube them?
The thing cost me $250 and met the guy an hour away, Facebook seller. he has a no sunroof car, I don't know why he was hoarding the sunroof.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It’s the channels that carry the friction when they lose the lube. Been saying lube cables for so long I took it for granted everyone knew “my speak” really meant channels. My bad, lube channels and leave cables alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Did some more things. 
















Drilled the battery bracket out and welded it. It's all oem. 








Mounted the radiator. Mk3 radiator (lower) outlet is smaller than the corrado hose. So I gotta make my own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Got a good battery box lined up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

I was looking at getting a jegs box. That battery isn't goin anywhere. It's gonna get replaced with a gel cell. Then the battery cutoff will be mounted on the cage right behind my right shoulder. Jegs has parachutes on sale too... dammit. I hate money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

petethepug said:


> It’s the channels that carry the friction when they lose the lube. Been saying lube cables for so long I took it for granted everyone knew “my speak” really meant channels. My bad, lube channels and leave cables alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this any good, got it for my C5 Audi door switches that are in the latch mechanism.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Polyphenyl ether must be the base rather than silicone lubricant. It’s less prone to breaking down and/or mucking up from constant exposure to dust and the elements.

Not sure what that’s made of but I can guarantee you $4-$5 on a tube of dielectric grease is better than finding out what you have attracts dust, gums up or behaves unfavorably when exposed to rain or moisture.

ps: sealed tight battery boxes are nice if your battery comes off in a high G sitch. Nobody wants to look like Deadpool if the battery case cracks open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Notice the exclamation point!


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

petethepug said:


> Polyphenyl ether must be the base rather than silicone lubricant. It’s less prone to breaking down and/or mucking up from constant exposure to dust and the elements.
> 
> Not sure what that’s made of but I can guarantee you $4-$5 on a tube of dielectric grease is better than finding out what you have attracts dust, gums up or behaves unfavorably when exposed to rain or moisture.
> 
> ...


Is the super expensive VAG stuff worth it or will the dielectric do the job? Won’t be opening my sunroof this year until I have the grease it had ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

harley_steel said:


> Is the super expensive VAG stuff worth it or will the dielectric do the job? Won’t be opening my sunroof this year until I have the grease it had ready!


"My sunroof broke just as it started to rain, and now I have to somehow find a new one and install it, but at least I saved $20 on lubricant!" said no one, ever, in the history of the world.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I suspect that the VAG, Merc & Bimmer sunroof lube is dielectric grease.

I do know that Klüber is the manufacturing company of the lube for g lader apex strips and not the name of the grease itself. 

So it is possible to buy Klüber grease online and get something made for steamroller axis pin that will short life your g lader. 

I can verify after 5+ years the dielectric grease in my Passat sunroof has the consistency of sun warmed coconut oil and still frighteningly transparent. Good stuff! Is it the same as the VAG stuff? Not sure but seems like it or a better option. The stuff in the tube you posted is prolly better for short term use like o rings for pool filters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley_steel (Aug 27, 2013)

a_riot said:


> "My sunroof broke just as it started to rain, and now I have to somehow find a new one and install it, but at least I saved $20 on lubricant!" said no one, ever, in the history of the world.


My Corrado doesn’t go anywhere with any chance of rain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enak85 (Apr 21, 2017)

After almost 365 days give or take my corrado started again on the first crank. What started as a leaky crack pipe replacement that turned into a head rebuild and a bunch of other replacement parts along the way is now almost over just in time for nice weather. Still need to test drive and get some oil and coolant circulating to ensure everything is good to go.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I finally made it 1,000 miles without a major break-down or a reason to down the car!! Only hiccups were the steering column lock pin backed out, making for an uncomfortable drive.. and a fog light bulb burnt out. I fixed the column lock pin issue for obvious safety reasons, but I don't know if I want to risk fixing the fog light and having something completely unrelated break in retaliation.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

GTIVRon said:


> I finally made it 1,000 miles without a major break-down or a reason to down the car!! Only hiccups were the steering column lock pin backed out, making for an uncomfortable drive.. and a fog light bulb burnt out. I fixed the column lock pin issue for obvious safety reasons, but I don't know if I want to risk fixing the fog light and having something completely unrelated break in retaliation.


How did you fix it? I just used some gaffers tape to keep it in place. Unless something is missing, I don't see any mechanism to make sure it stays put. A bit of a design flaw if you ask me.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

a_riot said:


> How did you fix it? I just used some gaffers tape to keep it in place. Unless something is missing, I don't see any mechanism to make sure it stays put. A bit of a design flaw if you ask me.


Put a slight shamfer on it and knocked it a bit deeper, then scored the other side to keep it from going that way again.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GTIVRon said:


> I finally made it 1,000 miles without a major break-down or a reason to down the car!! Only hiccups were the steering column lock pin backed out, making for an uncomfortable drive.. and a fog light bulb burnt out. I fixed the column lock pin issue for obvious safety reasons, but I don't know if I want to risk fixing the fog light and having something completely unrelated break in retaliation.


What's the column lock issue?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> What's the column lock issue?


There is a pin that is inserted right to left in the steering column and the teeth of the adjustment level engage on this pin to lock the column. This pin is not captured and can slide out, leaving the steering wheel flopping up and down. It looks like the left hand side hole it captures to is tapered and relief'd, like it's meant to have the pin hammered in and keep it there. Mine backed out; the car is old, almost 130K miles on it, and my 20 month old plays race car driver in it which could've contributed. I knocked it back in but noticed later it was backing out again. So I pulled it, put a slight shafmer on the end that seems it should be captured, and drove it in about half a mm further in. I then took a flat screw driver to the edge of the hole the pin is now slightly recessed in, and knocked a lip down onto it so it can't go out that way anymore. (It will come out if I need it to...)


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Parts came to complete my G60 pedal assembly*

2 seals and the intermediate piece.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Got a buncha stuff done








Fresh wrinkle paint








Adapted the coolant lines to the mk3 radiator
















Almost ready to fire her up. Gotta finish up the battery connections, then tidy up the bay and she's done. 

After that I'm gonna start building the cage. Then kirkey seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finished swapping on the new suspension and set ride height.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finished swapping on the new suspension and set ride height.


Nice. When will she be ready for the track? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

At this rate well before the rain stops!


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

need_a_VR6 said:


> At this rate well before the rain stops!


You gonna put a drag wing on there?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No but its on the to-do list.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> No but its on the to-do list.


Where/when are you racing next?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hopefully the car is ready this weekend and then it depends on the weather.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

need_a_VR6 said:


> No but its on the to-do list.


Curious to see how you're gonna do this. I have an idea for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a cf hatch with no wing so its pretty simple.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Hopefully the car is ready this weekend and then it depends on the weather.


Ping me when you head out, I’d love to see it run.


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

Finally got a chance to fire it up and pull it out of the garage. Couldn’t drive it around because of a burned radiator fan, bad ignition switch, etc, etc. One day I’ll have the parts and the time to work on it.

Crappy cell pics:


----------



## RadoRick (Oct 10, 2008)

Those Oettinger rims as good as they always do on Corrado. Are those the RE’s? What are the specs? I might try to look for a set.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Found a small issue.


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

RadoRick said:


> Those Oettinger rims as good as they always do on Corrado. Are those the RE’s? What are the specs? I might try to look for a set.


Thanks! They too need work, but they'll do for now. They are Oettinger RE 17x8 ET35 with 225/35/17 tires. Will prob with back eventually to a 215/40 so it doesn't need to be so low.

If you find some make sure they have the 57.1 center bore adapters as they don't make them anymore and are wheel specific.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

corrado_dude said:


> Finally got a chance to fire it up and pull it out of the garage. Couldn’t drive it around because of a burned radiator fan, bad ignition switch, etc, etc. One day I’ll have the parts and the time to work on it.
> 
> Crappy cell pics:


Same tips as mine!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

blackslcchild said:


> Same tips as mine!!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Is this a new way to static balance the f/w?




need_a_VR6 said:


> Found a small issue.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

petethepug said:


> Is this a new way to static balance the f/w?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is very effective at making sure the clutch force is high!


----------



## RadoRick (Oct 10, 2008)

corrado_dude said:


> Thanks! They too need work, but they'll do for now. They are Oettinger RE 17x8 ET35 with 225/35/17 tires. Will prob with back eventually to a 215/40 so it doesn't need to be so low.
> 
> If you find some make sure they have the 57.1 center bore adapters as they don't make them anymore and are wheel specific.


Thanks for the tip on the adapters.... what suspension setup are you running to make those 225s fit? Fender mods? Rubbing? I have the same color combo on my 93 vr6 but it’s currently in the garage with the interior removed to complete some projects....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

RadoRick said:


> Thanks for the tip on the adapters.... what suspension setup are you running to make those 225s fit? Fender mods? Rubbing? I have the same color combo on my 93 vr6 but it’s currently in the garage with the interior removed to complete some projects....


I'm running H&R Coilovers, rolled fenders all around. It rubs at full compression on the inner fender/tub in the rear and the leading edge of the rear fenders. It's the reason I want to go back to 215/40 and raise it up a bit to reduce the rubbing. My other wheels rub more on the rear inner fender/tub. Those are 17x8 ET40 but would rub the coils of the rear coilovers without spacers.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Busy weekend with many tasks completed....


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Looking Great


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Finally got these done for the project and new tires mounted on them.










I have no idea why my pictures are not showing now. I host my own pictures and DO NOT use photobucket, hmmm :screwy:


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

Drove to work, parked in the garage, and avoided the rain :thumbup:










I don't lead a particularly exciting life


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Finally got these done for the project and new tires mounted on them.
> 
> I have no idea why my pictures are not showing now. I host my own pictures and DO NOT use photobucket, hmmm :screwy:


Apparently, serving images from non-SSL webserver is no longer allowed... This essentially breaks all of my images in all of my threads..


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Like :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Had the trans out again. Then again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’ve been using a torque spec of 80 or was it 85 and haven’t encounter the issue...yet. I beat the snot out of it at the dragon and while my flywheel warped it didn’t have problems with the bolts on a 1,000 mile trip with two solid days of HARD days of driving and stupidity.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You don’t come off launch control at 6k rpm and shift it somewhere off the tach...


----------



## DAYDREAMn (May 14, 2018)

:beer::beer:check:beer::beer:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> You don’t come off launch control at 6k rpm and shift it somewhere off the tach...


True, except for the shifting off the tach. My tach is 4,500 rpms and I have a rev hang issue so there are some huge rev spikes


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> You don’t come off launch control at 6k rpm and shift it somewhere off the tach...


Is this the same bolt that walks out? Possible bolt threads are stretched just enough to make the threaded part smaller diameter - causing it to loosen? I would hope the crank threads wouldn't be damaged.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Looks like it may have been. They are all in the trash. I will try arp again in the next motor. Just not worth fooling with with this junk engine.


----------



## CanadianRado (Dec 11, 2013)

corrado_dude said:


> Crappy cell pics:




What exhaust is that? any more pics?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Looks like it may have been. They are all in the trash. I will try arp again in the next motor. Just not worth fooling with with this junk engine.


This is one area, that my opinion is that Stock Stretch Hardware is best. Unless you get crank threads and bolts threads super clean AND use Red Loctite and heat set it. The Stretching on stock Torque to Yield hardware acts like a spring to hold the fasteners tight (I am sure you know, but for others reading).

I really like ARP fasteners, but if you are able to sheer stock hardware, you have bigger fish to fry LOL

Just my $.02


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Crank bolts lasted 5 passes today. Longest they have held.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

CanadianRado said:


> What exhaust is that? any more pics?


It’s dope right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Crank bolts lasted 5 passes today. Longest they have held.


Stock? ARP? I'd be getting a little warm about this by now.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

theprf said:


> Stock? ARP? I'd be getting a little warm about this by now.


Stock with loads of loctite right now, and they held the 5 passes. From what I can tell they are still working. Though rev limit now is 7800 instead of.. lots more.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Stock with loads of loctite right now, and they held the 5 passes. From what I can tell they are still working. Though rev limit now is 7800 instead of.. lots more.


Oh great googly moogly that's flying. [email protected] is impressive.


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

theprf said:


> Oh great googly moogly that's flying. [email protected] is impressive.


Agreed! Impressive :thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Glad it’s running good


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

CanadianRado said:


> What exhaust is that? any more pics?


It’s a Techtonics SS 2.5” dual resonator w/Borla muffler catback and custom 3.5” DTM tips. Widened and contoured the bumper cutout to look stock, just wider.



blackslcchild said:


> It’s dope right!


Thanks blackslcchild! I like it too


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

theprf said:


> Oh great googly moogly that's flying. [email protected] is impressive.


A tick under a second to go until its the quickest all motor fwd vw... gonna take a few to get there!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sweet!! Nice pass, indeed


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks, looking at the weather it should go deeep 11s by end of season.


----------



## sfb275 (Jul 27, 2018)

Washed her up and went for a spirited drive! Long time lurker on this site came from a Scirocco and finally decided to purchase an amazing stock corrado VR6.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sfb275 said:


> Washed her up and went for a spirited drive! Long time lurker on this site came from a Scirocco and finally decided to purchase an amazing stock corrado VR6.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


:thumbup: Some of us are also former Scirocco owners


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

sfb275 said:


> Washed her up and went for a spirited drive! Long time lurker on this site came from a Scirocco and finally decided to purchase an amazing stock corrADO VR6.


Car looks great!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Extreme cleaning under the rear before exhaust install*


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

sdezego said:


> :thumbup: Some of us are also former Scirocco owners


Some of us are still Scirocco owners.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Some of us are still Scirocco owners.


Some of us wish we were still Scirocco owners.... I miss my 1982 Mk2 with the Mk1 wiper & 1.7l engine, silver outside & blue plaid inside.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*OCD undercar cleaning continued today*









:thumbup:

It's good I purchased the exhaust 4 years ago, I can't find it anywhere now.










Fits so good and is tucked under nicely, chain reinforced hangers of course.


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

Took my seats out and gave the interior some love. Cleaned the leather with rubbing alcohol to remove the dirt and stains and then been rubbing the leather surfaces with a mixture of coconut oil and essential oils for smell goods. Also used dome diluted castrol super clean on the carpets. There were so many stains.. they all came out minus the cigarette burns i discovered. (Previous owner). Going to need some floor mats from spoonfed... Also rolled my back fenders to complete all 4 recently. Still rubs occasionally because the rear end needs adjusted to the the drivers side about 3/8”. Shes looking good though! Turbo setup coming this winter hopefully. Going to drive it as much as i can until then. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone has a VW Corrado for sale in Pennsylvania, Washington DC, Maryland, or New Jersey. And if you do, does it have an R32 motor in it under 100, 000 miles?


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

Paint correction and polish 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vw4evergt said:


> Paint correction and polish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Now you just need to get some VR6 Ecode lenses and bezels for those G60 Ecodes :laugh:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Brake hoses at the beam*


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Nice. Now you just need to get some VR6 Ecode lenses and bezels for those G60 Ecodes :laugh:


I know 🤷🏽*♂
Someday will appear and change it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vw4evergt said:


> I know 🤷🏽*♂
> Someday will appear and change it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just messing with you  Looks great.

I did go through that though myself years back when new lenses and bezels were easier to get at a reasonable price.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Got it back from the shop*

After about 15 months of messing around with the starter and suffering a dead injector on number 1 cylinder, got it back from a local VW and Porsche shop. Runs like a top, but we all know that is temporary with a Corrado. No A/C though, but I still had a big smile on my face even though it was 95F in Chiraq today!
Tomorrow is wash and wax day.


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

That VW Corrado VR6 is a beauty right there good brother. How much did you sell that for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Servicenotglory said:


> After about 15 months of messing around with the starter and suffering a dead injector on number 1 cylinder, got it back from a local VW and Porsche shop. Runs like a top, but we all know that is temporary with a Corrado. No A/C though, but I still had a big smile on my face even though it was 95F in Chiraq today!
> Tomorrow is wash and wax day.


Can I ask where you brought it? I'm in the market for some alternative options lately.  Also, always looking up to meet with another Corrado owner in Chicago!


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

Whos car are you talking about guys? I want to see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Heyyyooo, I would be interested in local Corradudes. Seriously I do not see many at all...


PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Can I ask where you brought it? I'm in the market for some alternative options lately.  Also, always looking up to meet with another Corrado owner in Chicago!


From my grey matter to your retinas.


----------



## Vdub_ry (Aug 27, 2018)

Saved one 6 months ago and finally got it towed to my job. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Just messing with you  Looks great.
> 
> I did go through that though myself years back when new lenses and bezels were easier to get at a reasonable price.



Lol thanks 

Now that fkng bezels are so hard to find but some day 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

Black Badge!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’m playing with suspension and alignment.










After hours of adjusting coilovers and messing with brakes and alignment I think it’s close enough to drive to NGP for an alignment and corner balancing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I washed it.

Next, I’ll replace every vacuum line I can find. ‘Maintenance’.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Bolted on some staggered LMs, after I do VR6 fenders I’ll run 17x8 all around. 

https://youtu.be/xpGwEzUvHbQ


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Finished up the new engine swap. Gonna tune it on e100 soon. Now I’m stripping the interior out and prepping it for the roll cage. 

























Gonna pull the dash and remove all the sound deadening. Stuff is a pain in the ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

It’s a race car now. I should start a build thread








Battery cutoff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Can I ask where you brought it? I'm in the market for some alternative options lately.  Also, always looking up to meet with another Corrado owner in Chicago!


Autobahn in Mundelein


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Cleaning and sorting wiring. 








Stripping and prepping for the cage. I’m hoping to hit a single digit 1/4 time. But it’s a road car. So I need to get the cage spec’d for the local track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Kind of looks like mine now ha ha. 

What cage are you doing? I'm planning on going 4pt welded with harness bar integrated. Do you plan on removing the lower seat bracket and mounting up there?

I got lazy with cleaning the gunk off the floors, ha ha. Made cover plates instead.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

GTIVRon said:


> Kind of looks like mine now ha ha.
> 
> What cage are you doing? I'm planning on going 4pt welded with harness bar integrated. Do you plan on removing the lower seat bracket and mounting up there?
> 
> ...


I’ve got some tubing and a bender here used on a previous roll cage we did for a Isuzu rock crawler. Something simple. Gonna box the rear where crazy did his and make a 5 point with a harness bar. Then I wana tie into the firewall with some pass throughs to the tower. 

That gunk is crazy man. I don’t blame you. I bought a badass dewalt heat gun so it would be easier. Don’t think the dry ice would work very well for this. 








Eventually I want to paint the inside and go with a switch panel. I was looking for a decent shifter extension and found nothing good. So I bought a Honda one and I will adapt it. I want the shifter closest to the wheel as possible. I think it will turn out bad ass. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The likely demise of my red Corrado inspired me to start fixing the rustbucket, again....
The actual body really isn't too bad. The suspension is another story. Pieces falling off the rear axle beam. 
I got a like new rear beam, k-frame/front subframe, control arms, and front motor mount crossmember. No hardware though. 
Guess what: all the under car hardware is still available from VW. 
On edit: I got the last two N01 991 23 bolts in the USA! (Rear caliper carrier to stub axle). 

And look what showed up:








I bet the guys in the parts department of Jim Ellis VW were thinking, "WTF is up with these part numbers we haven't seen in years?"
That's about 200 bucks worth of OEM bolts, every suspension bolt front and rear in glorious new condition as well as two sets of e-brake cable tubes and a bunch of clamps for the brake line fittings.

The holder for the brake pipe at the rear caliper is NLA. I could really use two new ones, I guess I'll have to fab them up.
I was not able to find a part number for the small white clips on the rear beam that hold the brake hardlines. Anyone know the part#? These little units:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Probably need to thank the DCI house at H2Oi for planting the seed on this one:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I just ordered 8 of those clips for the rear brake pipe from Niko in Greece. You only need 2 per side. Here you go:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263499209310


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

G60ING said:


> I just ordered 8 of those clips for the rear brake pipe from Niko in Greece. You only need 2 per side. Here you go:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263499209310


Nice! But, you forgot that I have 5 Corrados = 20 clips.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

G60ING said:


> Probably need to thank the DCI house at H2Oi for planting the seed on this one:


Even with the nicest ones, its still true.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

theprf said:


> Nice! But, you forgot that I have 5 Corrados = 20 clips.



You're up to 5 now?! :what:


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

test fit wheels. photoshop lowered it a bit while waiting on H&R Ultalows to arrive.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

c3k said:


> You're up to 5 now?! :what:


Actually 3 on hand with 2 spare rear beams. I guess I don't need clips for all 5 beams. I do like to have spares for NLA stuff though.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Somebody should keep me away from nkautomotive's ebay store. I now have another $275 in random bolts, nuts, and speed nuts on the way. I dearly hate having the wrong bolts in the dash panels etc. 
Oh, two mirror gaskets and two pair of hatch hinge trims made up most of the cost. One of these days I will get one of these cars painted...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I love having piles of parts like that. Last time my g60 was hit, it boggled the mind of the insurance adjuster where I had obtained an oem windshield, roof foams, door & mirror gaskets, Canadian seat belt receivers and the last new, oem sheet metal panel that wraps around the back under the tail lights.

Once I told AAA they could order the panel from VW USA, they claimed it wasn’t needed. Buggars they are. Keep in mind all those parts are still half as much as Porsche parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I tore a lot down this weekend to get at the water pump and found a lot more to do...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Sometimes it's the little things... :heart:

Can't remember the last time my foglight switch worked, but I was lucky to find one on a junkyard G60. Now my front and rear fogs work again, and I don't have to rely solely on my NA headlights to guide me down I-57 in the dark :laugh:


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

My thermostat housing broke was trying to get a aluminum metal thermostat housing but out of luck no one had one for sale all the sites are in back order then also realized the only part that broke is the part that connects to the crack pipe ( already had a metal one ) so it was easy access and repair ( part only cost $10 including o ring) car is running again so next time maybe for aluminum thermostat housing.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Uh, yea ...










To Oh yea!










Ordered China cheep eBay film, an official SFT plastic scraper and hair dryer to apply.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

We got all the lighting back in... Took a little bit... Ha ha.

Pulled ac compressor out some time ago...









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Starting them young! There is hope for humanity :wave:


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Both fuel pumps were toast and couldn’t find a single pump tank so I installed a deatschworks DW65C in tank pump, took some modification to fit it since it is longer with the sock than the stock transfer pump but managed to make it work, isn’t pretty but it’s in the tank, just have to install and run relay and wiring for the pump, then engine out next 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

If it works, it works. The only red flag I see is the black hose. If it’s not fuel rated on the exterior and interior the petrol with break it down into little treats to clog your pumps, filters and injection systems.

Do you have access to one of the plastic flexible segmented hoses?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

petethepug said:


> If it works, it works. The only red flag I see is the black hose. If it’s not fuel rated on the exterior and interior the petrol with break it down into little treats to clog your pumps, filters and injection systems.
> 
> Do you have access to one of the plastic flexible segmented hoses?
> 
> ...


The black hose I think your referring to is the factory return hose, all new hosing is rated fuel line for EFI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Not knocking it. I like the work around. The interior holds the fuel rating. Submersible hose is rated as submersible. A quick little search shows what a Saab owner discovered

"My personal experience is that it lasts at least 9 years, because that's how long ago I replaced my fuel pump. I substituted fuel injection hose and stainless steel clamps for the plastic hose when I replaced my fuel pump."


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Scored these G60 Headlights off Ebay*

See the link, I thought they were nice past the dirt, they cleaned up new, not even a nick in the face.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-Volkswagen-Corrado-Headlights-/113352010987?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wn%252BKImgsKRCiI4lHks45WKbE%252BO8%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc










These will be keepers now since I'm going 100% stock with the car.
This prompted me to dig out my stored ecodes I've had sitting around. I need to think about selling these.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried to get her running but no dice









Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Got mine inspected. Then wife and I took it to dinner. Feels so good driving it again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I fought with bumper bolts to pull the front end off to get ready to pull the engine.. got it done but who knows how to disconnect the hood cable to pull the upper rad support? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*G60 Valve Cover - Another great Ebay purchase*










As pictured breather and heater
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-Valve-cover-Volkswagen-Corrado/153251287762?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

HavokRuels said:


> Tried to get her running but no dice
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


That garage paneling is nice :thumbup:, makes the red corrado pop.
jd


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JDCorrado said:


> That garage paneling is nice , makes the red corrado pop.
> jd


It's the ultimate garage! 5000sqft 2 story with kicthen and bath, plus a 26x30 addition being added this coming spring. It's a good friend of mine who let's me store the car. This pic is only 1/3rd of it right now









Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Friday: Oil Change, Detailed it

Yesterday: Wife and I drive it 300 miles round trip to FixxFest in Bradenton, FL to be with 18 other Corrados


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Figured out why mine was running crappy. 4&6 no compression.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

So, you have a 4cyl now. LOL

bummer


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

**** happens. Prob still one of the quicker ones.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

HavokRuels said:


> It's the ultimate garage! 5000sqft 2 story with kicthen and bath, plus a 26x30 addition being added this coming spring. It's a good friend of mine who let's me store the car. This pic is only 1/3rd of it right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s your dilemma? What’s it doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

blackslcchild said:


> What’s your dilemma? What’s it doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not getting signal ground to the fuel pump relay. Need to see if this issue is across the board on all components operating off of that power curcuit.

On a side note, getting the RS wheels ready for refinishing. These will periodically be in the purple car.









Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

started mine up after sitting for a few weeks and idled for about 20 min.; salt on the roads now so no joy rides.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Wanting to pull the engine but found this mystery fitting.. Speedo cable? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

807corrado said:


> Wanting to pull the engine but found this mystery fitting.. Speedo cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your speedo cable, it connects from your transmission directly to your cluster 

Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

HavokRuels said:


> That's your speedo cable, it connects from your transmission directly to your cluster
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


Thanks! For some reason I thought the Speedo was electronic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

807corrado said:


> Thanks! For some reason I thought the Speedo was electronic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries! The SLC is electronic, there is a vehicle speed sensor on the tranny. Not sure if any G60's had a VSS for the ODO

Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Early g60 were cable, later got the vss.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Well it’s out! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Excellent time to install a set of Samco silicone hoses while they are so ez to access.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

petethepug said:


> Excellent time to install a set of Samco silicone hoses while they are so ez to access.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Bought it and swapped wheels and tires*

Picked up a 92 SLC a few days ago. Here it is before I purchased it.
My new Corrado as it looked before picking it up by Rich Deming, on Flickr

Wheels were not included in purchase so I acquired some Mk3 driver edition wheels and new tires. I think they fit the car much better.
My new Corrado with Mk3 GTI drivers edition wheels by Rich Deming, on Flickr

Can't wait for spring to really dig into it and get it on the road. Previous owner said it smokes a lot when driving so I may have some engine work to do. But for $1500 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Welcome to the Corrado torture chamber.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

petethepug said:


> Welcome to the Corrado torture chamber.


* I’m finding out this is sooooo true, I just spent the evening researching ABS delete parts.. haven’t even measured the motor yet and priced machine work and parts but yea.. deleting the ABS.. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

807corrado said:


> * I’m finding out this is sooooo true, I just spent the evening researching ABS delete parts.. haven’t even measured the motor yet and priced machine work and parts but yea.. deleting the ABS.. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hand your life savings over to your car. 

Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

HavokRuels said:


> Hand your life savings over to your car.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


I already have.. thanks for OT and a good paying job and roommates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Who’s got suggestions on pistons and rods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

JE for pistons and stock rods unless you are going full stupid.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

need_a_VR6 said:


> JE for pistons and stock rods unless you are going full stupid.


Why stop now? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

The only reason to change G60 Rods is to convert to the "STD" VW rod ratio with 144mm length/Piston Combo and I really see no reason since G60 pistons are readily available. 

The G60 rods are forged and have the largest 4 cyl wrist pin (essentially Diesel Rods). No sense throwing money down the drain just for the sake of doing so 

New Stock Bolts and have them resized.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Installed brakes, suspension and steering on the Violet Touch









Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Painted PG*

Short on words today


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*This injector harness listing*

This NOS injector harness listing https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NOS-VW-Injector-Harness-037971766/302668342636?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Inspired me to purchase this slightly used one off ebay from Latvia which is in excellent shape for $40.00, received it today


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:thumbup:

Yours has the correct Zinc Plated brackets. ...and Nice work on the short block.


----------



## Dawnsie (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought a new headunit with bluetooth and aux port/usb (had some garbage one in there that came in it from p.o.) now just trying to decide on new speakers.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

*Replaced right front wheel bearing*

As title says...

I used the usual method and tools except that to get the wheel hub out of the knuckle I found a new method. After trying unsuccessfully to bang it out from the inside with a socket and hammer I thought of different way. I bolted one of the brake saddle mounting bolt backwards to the knuckle screw hole and that provided a nice leverage point to place a prying bar. I pried it, turned the hub, pried... then adjusted the leverage point up by unscrewing the bolt. I did also unscrew the wheel sensor rotating plate to avoid breaking it by accident. (The puller tool I used to get the bearing race off the hub required to remove the ABS ring anyway.)


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Slowly comming along with the detail*


----------



## Froshizzl (Feb 2, 2011)

If your looking to use the rear stock 4x6 location.
The RetroSound R-463N fit perfect without having to hack the mounting baskets.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Parked mine in its new apartment. Better than a cover.


----------



## kaosdog (Mar 12, 2010)

*Repainted my Compomotive 16's and wrapped them with Toyo T1R's*

Repainted my Compomotive 16's and wrapped them with Toyo T1R's they used to be black... now Gold ... it was almost impossible to find 225-45-16's but I got them!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Dropped my car on the ground after installing a euro bumper, paint matched VR hood And fenders, 8” wide barrels, new 90mm euro lip and so much more.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks awesome Frank!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

sdezego said:


> Looks awesome Frank!


Thanks 

I took it around the block to see how everything felt, great.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Damn Frank! Man on a mission and then you're done. OEM +++ and some of you're finest. Did the Polo get a new home?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Corrado looks spot on Frank!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

petethepug said:


> Damn Frank! Man on a mission and then you're done. OEM +++ and some of you're finest. Did the Polo get a new home?


Thanks Pete and Noah

The polo ended up in the Tampa Bay with a VW guy who appreciates it. It’s been resprayed but I haven’t seen much of it. It was fun to have been there and done that. I haven’t missed it at all since making a 4-motion CC my daily. 

I’m thinking a 2013 TTRS might become the next daily and maybe the next Corrado.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

G60ING said:


> Thanks Pete and Noah
> 
> The polo ended up in the Tampa Bay with a VW guy who appreciates it. It’s been resprayed but I haven’t seen much of it. It was fun to have been there and done that. I haven’t missed it at all since making a 4-motion CC my daily.
> 
> I’m thinking a 2013 TTRS might become the next daily and maybe the next Corrado.


Cant go wrong with those TT-RS's, they really have dropped into a great price range now and can be fast as all hell.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

G60ING said:


> ...
> 
> I’m thinking a 2013 TTRS might become the next daily and maybe the next Corrado.


I have seriously been thinking about this since we got the wife in a Mk2 Quattro 2L DSG a couple of weeks ago. It just feels Corrado in a lot of ways...

The TTRS is a beast and I would love to have one, but I either need to wait a bit, sell some toys, or get a Mk2 3.2


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

G60ING said:


> Thanks Pete and Noah
> 
> The polo ended up in the Tampa Bay with a VW guy who appreciates it. It’s been resprayed but I haven’t seen much of it. It was fun to have been there and done that. I haven’t missed it at all since making a 4-motion CC my daily.
> 
> I’m thinking a 2013 TTRS might become the next daily and maybe the next Corrado.


I saw a Polo in Hampton Roads around 2003 or 2004. It was black. Was that yours?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Replaced my ignition switch, installed a new steering wheel and polished Corrado logo door sills.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

It was nice enough to get in the garage so I pulled the wheels and gave the RC's a nice coat of wax. I've had them 14 years and they still look new! Keeping them that way.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I saw a Polo in Hampton Roads around 2003 or 2004. It was black. Was that yours?


No, that one was probably this one. It was a NATO academy person’s car:

















This was mine, I bought it in San Diego off Craigslist when I was on a business trip in 2014, I was paid to drive it home.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

G60ING said:


> No, that one was probably this one. It was a NATO academy person’s car:


That looks like it. It was the same generation and the only Polo I ever saw in the wild. 

I was right behind it in my Corrado behind Langley AFB. I think we were close to the NASA gate. A few days later the service advisor at the VW dealer asked if I saw the Polo yet. 

Yours is prettier though. I loved the MK IV R32 in that color.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I looked at it today and pulled the pizza boxes off of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

807corrado said:


> I looked at it today and pulled the pizza boxes off of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was that way from 2014 until last month with the exception of a month last year.


----------



## RIP EP3 (Sep 2, 2005)

G60ING said:


> Thanks
> 
> I took it around the block to see how everything felt, great.


Such a badass car. Do you ever attend the Katie's cars and coffee in great falls? Ive been meaning to go but just haven't had the time yet.


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

*Got it out on the road today.*

The weather in Chicago has been pretty rough, even for an original Chicagoan, plus been working a lot of weekends. Started right up after not touched since December. Need to fix the damn four way amber light gremlins though, or Johnny Law gonna gimme a ticket.:banghead:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

RIP EP3 said:


> Such a badass car. Do you ever attend the Katie's cars and coffee in great falls? Ive been meaning to go but just haven't had the time yet.


Not this year, maybe this coming Saturday. I hit Hershey’s Porsche swap meet and Spring Breakdown today.

My buddy was in Kentucky and grabbed me a poster:


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

After being off the road for five years, I made it to Euro District and was invited to be part Corrado Corral to celebrate the 30 year anniversary of the Corrado.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are sick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

does anyone know if they're selling more of the posters anywhere?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Got myself a kit for my Corrado this weekend.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Got the seats in finally. Not sure they're a permanent thing but good enough for now. I have the hard part done anyway. Wish I could get them a bit (like 30-40mm) lower.

Car should be ready to go, hope it survives DD duty while the Golf is apart. 

Will also have a chance to set/test the 4 stage shift lights. 

PS, where do I start hunting a 0.1A key-off draw? Not sure but may be associated to door/hood switch status. But as I test stuff I intermittently drop to an acceptable 350ish mA, but then back to 0.1A next time I test and not having been said fused circuit... Driving me nuts. For the most part, battery is dead after parking 4-5 days. Which sucks, because I'll need to leave it at the airport next week for work travels.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Edit won't work right.. so here's the shift light and controller...









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIP EP3 (Sep 2, 2005)

Replaced 11 year old Chinese tires that came on my car. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Looks great Kyle even with a wheel missing


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Installed my full 2.5" Techtonics exhaust today. I'm retaining the stock tip just need the paint to dry to install. Will also replace the fuel filter when I put the tip on.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

You will definitely like it!!!
I had mine setup with a borla and dual tips.
3 inch ss downpipe from 42dd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

blackslcchild said:


> You will definitely like it!!!
> I had mine setup with a borla and dual tips.
> 3 inch ss downpipe from 42dd.


Yes, I always do. I'm not new to Techtonics I've be installing them for 30 years. I have their exhaust on 3 of my 4 VW's and always enjoy driving them with the radio off :laugh:


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Installed the exhaust tip, replaced the fuel filter and rolled the rear fender.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Had a magnaflow resonator added between downpipe and cat on my MBS exhaust. Soo much quieter, soo much less drone, I might even get some hearing back...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Took my harness out to get re-certified. Almost GO time.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

So glad I lucked out on my size. Don't need sliders. This gives me street clearance, will still need to do something with sunroof tracks/frame for helmet clearance. 

About 22 degrees recline on the front part of the seat back. A little more than I was hoping but I'm sitting lower. If anything, I could use about half to and inch forward. Will drill new holes if I can't adapt to this (but co-driver likes it this way).









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I got my Passat glass sunroof assembly today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Painted My 16V Wheels*










About 1 hour of taping up each one, once the gray painted areas are polished to remove the tape edge they will look unrestored.
Eventually I will put the Sebrings on but for now I'm going to use these and sell my BBS RZ's which are to nice to drive the car on.

Stripped ready to paint.










Before.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

They good great :thumbup: I changed the oil & filter after C&C this morning. I also turned the coilovers up one turn on the front.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Polished the Painted Areas*

They look closer to unrestored now.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool

Neat trick

Thanks again for your help, Jimwels


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Yesterday, but replaced my H&R sport/koni yellows with some PSS9s. What a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Aquired a nice spare 80K mile Corrado 02A*

1990 G60
Came with a shifter and cables.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Picked up 2 Corrado's last month, going to make some changes. First up, rear tail lights back to stock on the silver one.

Before


After


The black one is waiting on a 3.6 VR6, so nothing to report on that one just yet.


Just bought 2 sets of 15" Corrado Speedlines that will get refurbed and put on both cars. Couldn't find any in the US for sale so I got them on eBay/UK and having them delivered to my dad in England. He'll be shipping them out to me end of the week.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Wondered why the crank pulley came off again :facepalm:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Just bought 2 sets of 15" Corrado Speedlines that will get refurbed and put on both cars. Couldn't find any in the US for sale so I got them on eBay/UK and having them delivered to my dad in England. He'll be shipping them out to me end of the week.


Did you try Wheel Collision Center?

http://www.wheelcollision.com/store/H69695-69695XXXX-CORRADOVR6.htm


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Picked up 2 Corrado's last month, going to make some changes. First up, rear tail lights back to stock on the silver one.
> 
> After


I much prefer the stock look. 

I don't know why people tint or paint them red, but to each their own.

I always think of Corrado and Scirocco rear turn signals when people in TCL blame U.S. laws for red rear turn signals without actually knowing the law. 

Did you just clean off the paint or buy replacements?


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

after 6 years of owning it.... and rebuilding all kinds of crap.... I finally drove the damn thing. & damn did it feel good.:laugh:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you try Wheel Collision Center?
> 
> http://www.wheelcollision.com/store/H69695-69695XXXX-CORRADOVR6.htm


Yup, they looked for a couple weeks and then gave up.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I much prefer the stock look.
> 
> I don't know why people tint or paint them red, but to each their own.
> 
> ...


Agreed, much better with the stock orange tails. Goes along with the stock 15" Speedlines these cars need to look right in my opinion. I'll need to roll on these 17" wheels while I wait for my wheels to arrive.

I managed to get the outer's tails off my black Corrado and clean them up. My mechanic had a spare hatch in his stash with perfect inners. I got lucky.


Today I cleaned and conditioned the steering wheel, drivers seat and door card in the hr I had before needing to get to work. I'll make my way around the interior over time.

Also took off body color front and rear VR6 badges to paint them red. I cleaned up the rear double sided tape remnants since taking the pic. 





It's getting smogged today, then I hit the DMV early tomorrow to get it registered and get my plates. Text from my mechanic: 



I just heard it passed CA smog :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Yup, they looked for a couple weeks and then gave up.


That's too bad.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Agreed, much better with the stock orange tails. Goes along with the stock 15" Speedlines these cars need to look right in my opinion. I'll need to roll on these 17" wheels while I wait for my wheels to arrive.
> 
> I managed to get the outer's tails off my black Corrado and clean them up. My mechanic had a spare hatch in his stash with perfect inners. I got lucky.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your smog test. 

Your 17" wheels aren't the ugliest wheels I have seen on a Corrado. You could probably sell them in the Classifieds.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I am surprised you couldn't find any Speedlines in the U.S.


It was a fun 2 week online project, I found 2 in the US and bought them right away. Finding another 2 or a set proved impossible. 

I ended up paying $520.00 for 8 wheels off ebay/uk. Shipping might be pricey, but whatever.

Just heard my KW coilovers and Wilwood brake kit with 2 piece rotors just arrived at the shop this afternoon, will post install pics when we get them in.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I had the windshield, rear hatch, and quarter glass installed yesterday. The 2 gentlemen from Pieadmont Triad Auto Glass did a phenomenal job. 

FYI, the windshield my glass guys found only had the plastic A pillar trim pieces included. 

The smaller rubber seal that goes across the top of the windshield(#13) as well as the outer seal that goes from the bottoms of both A pillars across the top of the car (#14) were not included. I'm glad I had a set of those seals handy so that the windshield could be installed properly. 

The silver medallion that the mirror attaches to (#15) was included.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I had a part made, which should be one of the very last pieces needed. It needs to be cleaned up with a die grinder, was only machined from the one side to keep the jig/machine time simple and short. 





Also a few weeks ago received my rebuilt clutch from Bully Clutch. 6 puck ceramic disc and upgraded pressure plate.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I  pizza cutter tires! They strangely make the car look look like a hot wheels.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)




----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Stripped the intake, fuel system and intake manifold in preparation for the carb setup and body work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Installed a new ignition switch after the engine suddenly died while driving. Would crank but no start for a few minutes, then started and ran fine for a couple days. Hopefully that should prevent this.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Hello could you go on Instagram and give my Hotwheels corrado request some love: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Byk3JVzHX_K/?igshid=641tt85hbukx


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Removed the fuel lines, under car fuel pump and filter and installed a new 3psi motorcycle fuel pump and lines in prep for the carb setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

dropped the trans off with Bill Schimmel to have the trans guts and peloquin lsd swapped over.


yesterday I ripped it out... 4 days before that my axel disconnected from the trans cup and smashed a hole in my my trans. :banghead:

..got a whopping 2 hours of driving in before that happened. I found them backed out the day before that and tightened them on both sides. apparently there was an underlying issue.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I did a thing today for my G60 build..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Got the front badge back on after painting it



More importantly, coilovers went on last week (it needs to get raised up to stock height) and I got some wheels on it this morning. 



Next, it's waiting on a stainless steel TT exhaust and Wilwood front brake kit install.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Set the ride height on the coilovers and Techtonics SS exhaust was installed today, used the stock tip for a factory look.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Got the trans back from the casing swap & threw that in. Going to get transaxle gaskets now. Then they're going in and car will be back on the ground. Hopefully the bolts don't back out again. Loctite should help with that. Lol. 

Had fun trying to get the front mount bolts in and lined up and the rear trans mount bracket is a serious pain in the ass. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Yesterday, had a wheel alignment done and went to the DMV for VIN verification and got my plates and tag.



Tomorrow I switch the headlights and fogs to LED bulbs from deAutoLED.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Axles and front end back together. Drove it again finally and blew off a boost pipe. Probably loosened it from raising and lowering the motor. Gonna go for a more spirited drive tomorrow after the loctite is fully dried and I'm not so paranoid. 










Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Did the o2j/polo box conversion yesterday... Why didn't anybody make a bigger deal about this. It's world's better. Still unsure if I'll cut the shifter down, seems a bit close to me , my arms a bit tight to the shoulder bolster on the seat when grabbing 2nd and 4th, but I like the relative height and proximity to the wheel. And the throws being about 2 feet shorter is friggen awesome. Even with the original bushings from an 18 year old car, engagement feels crisp, affirmative. Completely worth it even on my back under the car on ramps. 

https://youtu.be/NLMVSusakj8









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

Got back under the hood after a couple years of neglect to make progress on a "cranks but won't start" issue.

Poured some fuel stabilizer into the gas tank a couple days ago, since the car has been sitting for a couple years and I thought the gas might have gone bad. 

Pulled all the spark plugs, sprayed fogging oil into all the holes. All the spark plugs were very dark with carbon deposits--I'm not sure when they were last changed, but I'm sure it's been at least 15 years. Ordered new plugs which arrive Wednesday. 

If the new plugs solve the issue, I'll have to figure out WHY they were so carbon-fouled, but one thing at a time, right? 

In any case, I'm glad to be making small progress and look forward to getting this car back on the road again.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> Yesterday, had a wheel alignment done and went to the DMV for VIN verification and got my plates and tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I switch the headlights and fogs to LED bulbs from deAutoLED.


That silver SLC looks fantastic :heart:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> That silver SLC looks fantastic :heart:


Thanks, here are some better exterior pics and a shift knob swap I did today. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yesterday... 



















Officially quicker now all motor than when it was a 12v turbo


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

Row1Rich said:


> Thanks, here are some better exterior pics and a shift knob swap I did today.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


:thumbup: How did those LED bulb replacements turn out?


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Officially quicker now all motor than when it was a 12v turbo


Damn, man. R/T is impressive


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

mateok said:


> Damn, man. R/T is impressive


Eh was ok I had a 120 in rd2 when I got knocked out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Yesterday, had a wheel alignment done and went to the DMV for VIN verification and got my plates and tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I switch the headlights and fogs to LED bulbs from deAutoLED.


The car looks amazing. I know they had interior LED kits for the CORRADO but I was not aware of their new exterior. Please keep us updated!
:thumbup:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Last night upgraded to a new Momo Monte Carlo wheel (12.598 in. diameter) from Summit. The steering feel is much improved, I found the steering over-assisted and numb with the stock, bigger wheel.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The car looks amazing. I know they had interior LED kits for the CORRADO but I was not aware of their new exterior. Please keep us updated!
> :thumbup:


I'm just doing the main headlight using a LED replacement for the 9004 bulb. When I went to swap the H3 fog light bulb, I discovered it had a sealed unit unfortunately. Will need to come back to it later again with a solution.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

Row1Rich said:


> Last night upgraded to a new Momo Monte Carlo wheel (12.598 in. diameter) from Summit. The steering feel is much improved, I found the steering over-assisted and numb with the stock, bigger wheel.


A+ man. I just bought mine a present as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

Some harness fixing/modding and re-sleeving. Removing decades worth of "quick fixes"


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

Did a compression test in the pursuit of solving my "cranks but won't start issue". The results:

1 - 168 psi
2 - 175 psi
3 - 185 psi
4 - 175 psi
5 - 180 psi
6 - 178 psi

So my compression looks pretty damn solid, which is amazing to me for a 1993 that's seen some good use (although it's been sitting around the past few years). Here are the other things I've done:

- brand new spark plugs as of a few days ago. Didn't solve it.
- fuel stabilizer, because it's been sitting for a long time and I thought the fuel might be bad. Didn't solve it.
- fuel pump is working--I can hear it loud and clear when I turn the key.

I need to check fuel pressure, but our cars don't have Schrader valves (thanks VW), so I need to look up how to do that. I'm pretty new to all of this stuff so I'm kind of learning as I do it. Any suggestions totally appreciated!


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

Apparently the rubber line between the hardline coming from the tank and the fuel filter just decided to fall apart and spit fuel out everywhere. Good times. :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

thevisualedge said:


> Did a compression test in the pursuit of solving my "cranks but won't start issue". The results:
> 
> 
> I need to check fuel pressure, but our cars don't have Schrader valves (thanks VW), so I need to look up how to do that. I'm pretty new to all of this stuff so I'm kind of learning as I do it. Any suggestions totally appreciated!


There is a test port on the pass end of the fuel rail. It has a small allen head bolt in it. Remove it and place a hose with the pressure gauge over it. 

Generally crank and no start is: ignition switch, ecu relay, crank sensor. 

The first two can be checked at the ecm, pin 38 should have power with key on and pin 23 should also if the ecm relay is pulling in (ecu must be plugged in or pin 9 grounded). 

Crank sensor is easiest to test with vag com blocks. 0 rpm while cranking is the symptom. Sometimes the tach won’t work when cranking but they are getting lazy and dont work until > 500 rpm anyway.


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There is a test port on the pass end of the fuel rail. It has a small allen head bolt in it. Remove it and place a hose with the pressure gauge over it.
> 
> Generally crank and no start is: ignition switch, ecu relay, crank sensor.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, man! Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The car looks amazing. I know they had interior LED kits for the CORRADO but I was not aware of their new exterior. Please keep us updated!
> :thumbup:


All bulbs in the headlight housings have been replaced with LEDs from deAutoLED.com. I haven't driven at night yet, nor aligned the headlights either, will post pics when they're done.

In the meantime, I managed to install the side trim. What a mission to find some in decent shape used! An almost complete new set are on their way from VW Heritage right now, lucky the only pieces not available new are really good on the car already.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

These came in today! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*First time in ten months, drove it*

Not a drop underneath, checked the AC to see if it's still blowing cold, and admired some of the details of this almost 30 year old car.



















As soon as the G60 motor is completed the engine compartment is ready.









BBS wheels aren't correct for a 1990, they will be replaced with Sebrings.


















Hood with original paint cleaned and ready for the sound insulation.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimweis said:


> As soon as the G60 motor is completed the engine compartment is ready.


What engine is there now?



Jimweis said:


> BBS wheels aren't correct for a 1990, they will be replaced with Sebrings.


How much do you plan on selling wheels for?



Jimweis said:


> Hood with original paint cleaned and ready for the sound insulation.


What insulation to you plan to install?
I've been planning to install new ones myself.
Like the "look" of these but wasn't sure how their sound deadening would be...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen...hash=item26211054c6:m:mpb13B_bD0rPRy7BpiGbi9Q


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a VR6 Corrado in good condition with few miles as possible in PA, MD, NJ, DE or DC or even VA.

Anybody has one for sale? POst pics and lemme see!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's funny that Porsche *passed on *(what we now know as) the Corrado design to take the place of the 924 and instead evolve the 924 into the 944. 

It makes sense because it has all the body colored bumper covers Porsche now uses to make bumpers disappear. There's not a drop of chrome except where VW slapped on their logo to the front and back. It takes off from the how Porsche began monochromatic paint and black out on rubber and trim after the 911 1974 facelift. For just a brief moment in time VW passed Porsche in performance, not once, but twice with the g60 then the VR6. Great pic of your car!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

T~Roc said:


> What engine is there now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1990 Jetta RV, was in it when I purchased it.










$1000 for the wheels.

I bought the insulation a while ago from a vortex member.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Last G60 Fuel Supply Hose?*

I think I just purchased possibly the last new fuel supply hose in North America, it's dated 6/28/11 came from Canada, Jim Ellis VW said it was the only one available.
For the return hose I'm cutting about an inch off a new 8V Digi hose from Heritage UK.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Replaced the cheap 194 LED bulbs in my oil pressure, voltage, and oil temp gauges. They’ve been flaky at best for the past 5 years. It hasn’t bothered me too much since I don’t drive the car at night a whole lot. Also found a loose connection for the HVAC lighting.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Not really current event type stuff, but I added a couple magnets to the car during autocross events. I’m sponsored by Federal Ammunition (I’m a manufacturing engineer for pistol ammo) and my friend Bryce Austin who owns his own consulting company (TCE Strategy). It’s nice not to have to pay for tires every year.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice. Congrats on the sponsorship


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

Been throwing lots of things together. 
Wheel test fit









Engines coming together nicely. Be ready to put it in afer i run AWIC lines

























Question i have...

Motorsports coil mod. Anyone ever wired this particular ICM? All of the tutorials use the ICM you have to grind down the tabs on. This one is a little different. Just want to make sure my power is on the correct side. I pokes around with a meter to see if ohms would lead me in a direction. Still taking a chance it’s incorrect though. There were no makings inside the case to lead me in the right direction also. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> Yesterday, had a wheel alignment done and went to the DMV for VIN verification and got my plates and tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I switch the headlights and fogs to LED bulbs from deAutoLED.


I finally found '93 VR6 Speedline wheels last Saturday, sent them out on Tuesday for refreshing and got them back today

Before










After


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Well a few weeks late but after being totaled and rebuilt she is finally legal and insured and back on the road.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

turboit said:


> Well a few weeks late but after being totaled and rebuilt she is finally legal and insured and back on the road.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do you have a before picture showing the carnage?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Not sure what I got here but hope for the best*

Only bidder on this G charger could be a box of goodies.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-G60-G-Lader-Supercharger-Corrado-1-8-Scirocco-16V-/143433345215?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wn%252BKImgsKRCiI4lHks45WKbE%252BO8%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc










I've scored on many deals on ebay. The last item was a steering wheel, near perfect for $80.



















This stuff for $90


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Fixed my better licence plate tub.









From my grey matter to your retinas


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Soon to be back together.


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

Getting there....
























[url]https://i.imgur.com/WkAWN2K.jpg[/url][IMG]
[URL] https://i.imgur.com/AV2cPOK.jpg[/URL]
[URL] https://i.imgur.com/pWWLs2i.jpg[/URL]
[URL] https://i.imgur.com/szLEE86.jpg[/URL]
[URL] https://i.imgur.com/cgDTse4.jpg[/URL]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

gmh said:


> Been throwing lots of things together.
> Wheel test fit
> 
> 
> ...


15 stayed the same. Order was opposite. 
15 1/6 3/4 2/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn, nice looking project and attention to detail.

I was just in Olympia/Tumwater all last week


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Damn, nice looking project and attention to detail.
> 
> I was just in Olympia/Tumwater all last week


Its been a lot of work the past 3 weeks. Could have used the help! Hahaha. My hands are starting to heal at least. Really beat the crap out of myself but so worth it. The car has come along way. My friends thought i would never get it together. I showed those suckas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

gmh said:


> Its been a lot of work the past 3 weeks. Could have used the help! Hahaha. My hands are starting to heal at least. Really beat the crap out of myself but so worth it. The car has come along way. My friends thought i would never get it together. I showed those suckas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh: :thumbup: We are watching and appreciate the effort FWIW :beer:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

sdezego said:


> Damn, nice looking project and attention to detail.
> 
> I was just in Olympia/Tumwater all last week


Did you see any Artesians?


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Gave a try at some home zinc plating, plated some shift linkages and some bolts, also ordered the yellow chromate solution to give the parts I want to have the irradecent yellow plating, I’ll give that portion a try this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Also rebuilt my heater box while i had it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Also received my order from OEM car stickers as well, sorry for the multiple posts tapa talk wants me to pay to upload multiple pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

807corrado said:


> Also received my order from OEM car stickers as well, sorry for the multiple posts tapa talk wants me to pay to upload multiple pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get those from?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

franknbeans said:


> Where did you get those from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


From https://oem-carstickers.com they were good with making Canadian specific vin plate as well, awesome to work with and they aim to please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

807corrado said:


> Also received my order from OEM car stickers as well, sorry for the multiple posts tapa talk wants me to pay to upload multiple pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool.
So you get all those in your pic when ordering the Corrado bundle?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ordered a flywheel and clutch kit for my 1.8T swap from Cascade German

best price i could find online then got 10% more off for black friday


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

It's been over 13 years since I've installed this mess into a corrado









In the years since I've run this setup I've lost a bunch of bolts, bbm stopped running opcon lysholms (so Robert is having to do some archive spelunking), and I've forgotten how everything fits together.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

T~Roc said:


> Very cool.
> So you get all those in your pic when ordering the Corrado bundle?


Yes plus I ordered the vin door ones as well since mine were damaged from previous owner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I have that exact same thing in my garage but in a box. Mine’s only been 2-3 years but not installed yet.

Start a thread on it so it can be a fresh resource as you go.














valet said:


> It's been over 13 years since I've installed this mess into a corrado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Motor went in last Friday


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

petethepug said:


> Start a thread on it so it can be a fresh resource as you go



Will do but hit a few snags and now I'm waiting for a new head and mani from scientific rabbit - so won't start one probably until next year when the parts arrive


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

I replaced the rubber fuel hose in the engine bay.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally got headstuds in. 










Pro Series 9mm tool steel, should hold as well as an 11mm arp2000 but no block machining. Last part needed for the built block.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finally got headstuds in.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Series 9mm tool steel, should hold as well as an 11mm arp2000 but no block machining. Last part needed for the built block.



So, the ARP studs require block machining? Is that just the VR6 or the block you have (is this the 3.6?) or all blocks?

As someone who destroyed 3 hacksaw blades cutting through a 6mm Allen wrench once, I know how hard tool steel is. 

Do you have a link for these studs?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes the 3.6 uses. 9mm bolt which is near impossible to get made without huge buy in from Arp. The r32 used 10mm and the 2.8 24v is 11mm both require machining the block and 11mm require boring the head as well. 

These were sourced by Mike for me at SB Parts Direct and will be available shortly.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yes the 3.6 uses. 9mm bolt which is near impossible to get made without huge buy in from Arp. The r32 used 10mm and the 2.8 24v is 11mm both require machining the block and 11mm require boring the head as well.
> 
> These were sourced by Mike for me at SB Parts Direct and will be available shortly.


Thanks. How about the standard VR6 12V?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Arp studs have been available for the 12v for about two decades. They drop right in. That being said Pro Series has tool steel studs for them as well.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice, Paul!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Arp studs have been available for the 12v for about two decades. They drop right in. That being said Pro Series has tool steel studs for them as well.


I have seen them advertised about that long also. I plan to eventually buy the undercut studs and the rod bolts for my Corrado and Scirocco. 

I plan to put ARP in my Jag and Ford but I'm not sure if they make undercut head studs for them. 

I was just wondering if the block needed machining because this is the first time I heard of needing to modify anything to install ARP fasteners.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For arp rod and main bolts machining is recommended as well. With the added torque you can distort the bore making it non round and pinch the bearing.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*I found this car as a great reference*

A little rough for 37K but a lot of good pics to show me how to put mine together
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-13/?fbclid=IwAR1Q64y7LqoEmIiOv0_hvPlwEMhcL8wk24Ma-4wFmsb9gcWmjng37JXvr6c


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> For arp rod and main bolts machining is recommended as well. With the added torque you can distort the bore making it non round and pinch the bearing.


Isn't align boring something you should do on any rebuild anyway?

That and using a torque plate when you bore the cylinders.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its something that many, many people won't do. I measure every rod and about 1 in 10 needs to be resized. Yet the internets says torque and send it. Some get lucky, some, not as much. 

For the torque plate I only use it for big bores that will distort. 82-83mm seems completely undistorted. 84mm definitely shifts.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> A little rough for 37K but a lot of good pics to show me how to put mine together
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-13/?fbclid=IwAR1Q64y7LqoEmIiOv0_hvPlwEMhcL8wk24Ma-4wFmsb9gcWmjng37JXvr6c


This car was bid to $11,000 did not meet the reserve.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Fresh brake fluid :beer::thumbup:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

It never had the coil ground strap recall done. That strap likes to saw its way through the fuel afterrun hose at the end of the rail. A new strap was relocated to a throttlebody bolt instead of the valve cover. 

I’d bet it still has the faulty clamp on the fuel feed hose, as well. Someone buy that before it burns to the ground.


----------



## jadixon (Dec 30, 2019)

My 1992 Corrado SLC turns over but won't start when temp is freezing or below. Has anyone had the same prob and fixed it? Thx


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

Just received my as I’m told NOS roof trims today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Away for the winter.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I installed an A1 window regulator on the passenger side today. I ordered the regs for both doors when eventhough I had replaced the driver side years ago with the scissor-style from another brand. IIRC, that one was easy to install. This new one was a little cantankorous. Monday, I spent the afternoon driving around looking for 4 bolts to fit that are not supplied..but I did find out we have a Fasten-All nearby that I found said bolts at.

EDIT: pic


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Away for the winter.


Get rid of those PAX tires on that Odyssey! Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

turboit said:


> Get rid of those PAX tires on that Odyssey! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


We are on set #4 and can't complain other than cost. Don't feel like buying a spare four wheels and tires at this point.


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

I got my NOS roof trim just after Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

807corrado said:


> Just received my as I’m told NOS roof trims today
> 
> *and*
> 
> I got my NOS roof trim just after Christmas



That's great!
Hope you had a Happy New Year!

Which ones did you buy?
And when can we see them on the car?


----------



## 807corrado (Sep 5, 2018)

T~Roc said:


> That's great!
> Hope you had a Happy New Year!
> 
> Which ones did you buy?
> And when can we see them on the car?


Ordered them from an eBay user in Latvia, wont be in the car for a bit as it’s all tore apart, needs paint and the middle of a Canadian winter right now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

807corrado said:


> Ordered them from an eBay user in Latvia, wont be in the car for a bit as it’s all tore apart, needs paint and the middle of a Canadian winter right now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Karmannski?

Where in Canada are you?
I'm in Whistler BC


----------



## Fahrfreude (Jan 9, 2020)

*Interchangeable car registration plates*

I have a changeable license plate. This means that I can optionally attach the license plate to one of the two cars. So I can choose whether I want to drive with the Corrado VR6 or the Golf GTI.
Today in cloudless skies I drove a lap in the Corrado - just to enjoy.
My Car: https://corrado.xyz/corrado-mix/meine-corrados/mein-94er-vr6


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

A little late. Did this Saturday since we had 60 degree weather. Installed Euro lights that I've had new since 2005 ish that I bought off of a group buy! Test fitted the new Spoonfed Urethane 90mm chin spoiler. Spoonfed sent me an email prior to this stating that the lip I received more than likely is molding wrong ( too short) so they will be sending me a new one and I'm going to have it texture coated.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

turboit said:


> A little late. Did this Saturday since we had 60 degree weather. Installed Euro lights that I've had new since 2005 ish that I bought off of a group buy! Test fitted the new Spoonfed Urethane 90mm chin spoiler. Spoonfed sent me an email prior to this stating that the lip I received more than likely is molding wrong ( too short) so they will be sending me a new one and I'm going to have it texture coated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great... I think their lip spoiler is 70mm not 90mm unless they started making it larger.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

BMAN said:


> Looks great... I think their lip spoiler is 70mm not 90mm unless they started making it larger.


Thanks!

This is the first run batch of the new 90mm lips they are doing.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

picked up parts on saturday and did the timing belt water pump job on the motor, 1.8T

so easy doing it out of the car lol


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

turboit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the first run batch of the new 90mm lips they are doing.


That's great I'm not sure why they just didn't make it instead of the 70mm in the first place.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

BMAN said:


> That's great I'm not sure why they just didn't make it instead of the 70mm in the first place.


I always wondered the same thing.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

BMAN said:


> That's great I'm not sure why they just didn't make it instead of the 70mm in the first place.


When James started making the 70mm years back the 90 was still available (1stvw and others). There were many, including myself, that wanted the 70mm specifically as an alternative. Yes the 90 looks great, but just too low to last unless you are at stock ride height. Been there.

I absolutely LOVE the 70 and have yet to bust it up :laugh: ...sort of the best of both worlds, but that is just my personal pref.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

on my 1.8T motor I'm swapping in:

- replaced rear main seal. first time doing this, hope i did it right 
- mounted my new 14lb flywheer and sachs vr6 clutch and pressure plate, new throw out bearing
- mounted tranny to motor 
- installed front and rear motor mounts

engine can now technically go into the car  but have a new exhaust manifold coming so i'll get that swapped out first then going to install the downpipe before i put the motor into the car

then it's go time on wiring


----------



## riddie27 (Feb 26, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> on my 1.8T motor I'm swapping in:
> 
> - replaced rear main seal. first time doing this, hope i did it right
> - mounted my new 14lb flywheer and sachs vr6 clutch and pressure plate, new throw out bearing
> ...


Just started my 1.8t swap up for the first time yesterday. Best thread ever: https://www.clubgti.com/forums/inde...install-faq-now-with-added-dieselness.267196/


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

riddie27 said:


> Just started my 1.8t swap up for the first time yesterday. Best thread ever: https://www.clubgti.com/forums/inde...install-faq-now-with-added-dieselness.267196/


great thanks i'll give it a good look 

i do have a stancedubs plug n play harness so that should hopefully make my life alot easier


couple questions for other with similar swaps:

- ecu mounted in rain tray?
- then mk4 harness routed through the firewall. what are people doing for grommets to keep any water out?
- i would plug the mk4 harness into the stancedubs harness then into the corrado fuse box

my main concern is the grommet at the firewall


what about the ODB2 connector? i honestly haven't gotten that far with looking into the wiring.

where is it found in the mk4 harness? I have most of the donors car harness. i'm assuming i need to cut it off and wire to the ECU or should it not already be part of that ecu/engine harness?


----------



## riddie27 (Feb 26, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> great thanks i'll give it a good look
> 
> i do have a stancedubs plug n play harness so that should hopefully make my life alot easier
> 
> ...


I built my own off of the link, and it fired first crank. 

I mounted my ECU in the fender (shaved bay). I then extended the fuse box side of the harness to meet the ECU through a hole I cut behind the fuse box under the fender. Because of the location I didn't have to touch the engine side of things. I'm just finding a grommet that fits the hole I cut. 

OBDII is discussed thoroughly in the thread I shared. It's 1 wire from the ECU, then power and ground. I'd be surprised if it wasn't labeled on your stance dubs harness. You don't really need to do anything with the engine side harness other than eliminate the emissions stuff you don't want and add a few wires for oil pressure. All the connections you need to make at the fuse box are on the colored plugs on the fusebox side of the harness and in the t14a/t10a connectors. It'll make sure if you comb that thread.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya the stancedub harness really makes it easy

the only wire in "question" is for the VSS but i believe i just need to plug that one into an existing plug?

again, i need to look more into the wiring side of this swap

it's been 8 years since i've worked on this car and i'm just working through the mechanical side of it all now


lots of time will be spent/wasted figuring the electrical


still need to send off my ecu to get flashed and to have the immo deleted, along with the SAI and emissions stuff deleted.


----------



## riddie27 (Feb 26, 2015)

jettag60 said:


> ya the stancedub harness really makes it easy
> 
> the only wire in "question" is for the VSS but i believe i just need to plug that one into an existing plug?


That goes to W1. If you have any questions just shoot me a message.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

ya which would have been part of the ABS wiring...which i have deleted.

the stance dubs harness has a connector on their harness for this wire, just not sure it will plug into the fuse box or if i just need to find the original ABS plug end and simply splice it on


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Installed these fancy McLaren F1 mirrors I got from Frank. Looks like a street car now.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

That "McLaren F1 mirrors" tip he brought up is golden.
Who knew?

Wealth of info with that guy


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Paul it’s now faster.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Less holes in the door, so thats a plus. Also no rearview at all was annoying.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Finally had a Chance to button up my spare PG engine*

A year later I finally installed the crank bolt so I could install the cam and close things up. The engine on the right is going in the car, the one on the left (spare) is a fresh rebuild I purchased from a user here on vortex, which I think purchased it as salvage. It was installed a car and never fired, and sat outside a shop with no timing cover or accessories connected while (I can only assume the bill wasn't paid) the outside elements worked on the front of the block. I had to sleeve the crank front seal due to rust and clean up the intermediate shaft etc. I had to purchase a cam, sprockets, and shield. Photos below and a link to an earlier post, this one will now be covered up in the corner of my garage and kept nice and dry. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4043177-What-did-you-do-to-your-CORRADO-today/page109


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

plug in my harness to the ecu and the harness into the swap harness at the fuse box, threw the batter in and turned the car over for the first time with my 1.8t....it was just the starter but it was exiting non the less

couldn't hear my new fuel pump prime so i took the battery to the back and powered the fuel pump up directly.....worked fine so i need to find out why my fuel pump isn't priming when the key is turned over

with the key over i was only getting like 8V....can any one give me an idea as to what it could be?

one thing that was happening is the throttle body was making some tapping noises when the fuel pump was plugged in....when the fuel pump was unplugged the TB wasn't trying to make the noise


pull the oil pan and cleaned everything out as i though it would be a good idea after the motor has been sitting for about 8 years.....really quite surprised how not gunky it really was. hopefully i did a good job with the gasket sealer.....getting the two bolts near the flywheel with an 02a tranny were a real pain in the ass plus doing the job on my back


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a one day job: remove abs wiring, cut original ABS cable sleeving wiring open, repaired few bad wires and replaced one damaged sensor wire, that wire cost 160e with shipping. Much much easier to install with flexible sleeving.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Obi-Lan said:


> Not a one day job: remove abs wiring, cut original ABS cable sleeving wiring open, repaired few bad wires and replaced one damaged sensor wire, that wire cost 160e with shipping. Much much easier to install with flexible sleeving.


Which wires and where were they broken? I just swapped out my entire ABS harness for that reason. Everything else had been replaced and I kept getting a code indicating a wiring problem.


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a 1.8T then we had lockdown so now have a 2.0TFSI and DSG


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

cabby18t said:


> Had a 1.8T then we had lockdown so now have a 2.0TFSI and DSG


Badass


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Filled Some Strut Tower Brace Holes and...*

Getting ready to put the fresh G60 engine in this winter, second pic was 4 years ago when I put it back to four lug. You can see in the background with the covid I have concentrated on the garage not the cars... now back to the cars


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice! Garage and Corrado.


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> Which wires and where were they broken? I just swapped out my entire ABS harness for that reason. Everything else had been replaced and I kept getting a code indicating a wiring problem.


I had physically damaged sensor cable and some brittle plastics in connectors which are in enginebay like this:



Wires at cabin side was fine but there few cracks like this at engine bay side.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*A little manifold cleaning and paint, plus retainer fabrication.*


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*She'll never know...*

I spent some time cleaning and high heat parts painting, etch priming parts that will get 2K engine paint. Used aluminum brightener on the intake and PS bracket. Baked the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*More cleaning and restoring today*

I disassembled, cleaned and reassembled a throttle body best parts out of the three I have. Micro switches that work best finish on screws etc.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Boost Tubing and Coolant Hoses*

I went through all my stashed parts to find the best of...
Text here has related photos below.
Boost tubes 4 sets, two idle bypass tubes had a screen in them and two did not.
Hoses 2 sets, the best has all clamps cleaned and lubricated in the photos clamp placement is as impressions left in the rubber.
Coolant hoses:
The hoses will all be replaced except the WP outlet hose is genuine and has little to no use. The old hoses will be used to locate the placement and type of the refinished clamps.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Shock towers in white primer, paint and clear coat when the engine swap is done.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

You missed that slot in the clamp screw...

Ha ha!

That thing is clean man. Great work.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

GTIVRon said:


> You missed that slot in the clamp screw...
> 
> Ha ha!
> 
> That thing is clean man. Great work.


That is the RV Jetta engine that comes out
Thanks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Gave mine some fresh 93 and took it for a spirited drive to my wife's work about an hour away to swap out with her Mk2 TT before it started raining. In an ironic twist, her D/S window regulator on the TT broke this morning with the window down :sly:

Corrado's windows go up and down just fine :laugh:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*Fuel Rail*

The top one came with the engine, the lower one I purchased a nice soft wire harness from a Golf ebay UK, replaced the mounting brackets with a Corrado ones and put the correct color zip ties on installed at original locations.


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

I hope to get this old gal in primer, today.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*G-60 stuff more cleaning and restoration before install*


----------



## fixmylogon (Jan 9, 2011)

Pulled off the car cover and have her a wash and wax.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Installed my rear MK4 calipers and steel braided lines. Bled the front brakes and got frustrated trying to bleed the rears...then gave up.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't have the Bentley manual in front of me but I think you are supposed to start at the back and bleed them diagonally. 

Well, that's how you are supposed to bleed other dual diagonal brakes. In all brakes you are supposed to start with the farthest brake from the master cylinder (right rear for LHD). 

If the Bentley tells you otherwise, go with its directions. It's been a while since I touched my Corrado's brakes. 

Back in the old days, I upgraded my Corrado brakes. I could not get them to bleed. I tried pumping them a million times like the Bentley says to no avail. I had an independent shop bleed them and they didn't do any better. The air bubbles eventually dissipated but the "upgraded" brakes were no better than the stock brakes. Until the air dissipated the brakes were worse than stock. 

My Corrado and Scirocco both have braided stainless steel lines and neither have firmer brakes than stock.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Jack up the rear beam when bleeding the rears...proportioning valve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

G60ING said:


> Jack up the rear beam when bleeding the rears...proportioning valve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I appreciate the tip, however...the whole car is sitting on jack stands. I used a coat hanger to hold the valve open after but didn’t get a single drop to flow out the bleeders. The VW service manual says to pump the brakes with ignition off, depress pedal, turn ignition on and hold the proportioning valve open until the fluid is free of bubbles...but I got nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

DOCorrado said:


> I appreciate the tip, however...the whole car is sitting on jack stands. I used a coat hanger to hold the valve open after but didn’t get a single drop to flow out the bleeders. The VW service manual says to pump the brakes with ignition off, depress pedal, turn ignition on and hold the proportioning valve open until the fluid is free of bubbles...but I got nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had luck bleeding the rears with the car on the ground. Depressurize the system, hook up a half filled bleeder bottle, turn the key to on and it should bleed.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

DOCorrado said:


> I appreciate the tip, however...the whole car is sitting on jack stands. I used a coat hanger to hold the valve open after but didn’t get a single drop to flow out the bleeders. The VW service manual says to pump the brakes with ignition off, depress pedal, turn ignition on and hold the proportioning valve open until the fluid is free of bubbles...but I got nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With your car on jack stands, put the jack under the driver side rear shock and jack it up. 

I speak from experience, this what you have to do.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

G60ING said:


> With your car on jack stands, put the jack under the driver side rear shock and jack it up.
> 
> I speak from experience, this what you have to do.


agreed, i wrote this in your other thread too :thumbup:


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

G60ING said:


> With your car on jack stands, put the jack under the driver side rear shock and jack it up.
> 
> I speak from experience, this what you have to do.


Awesome, thanks! I’ll give that a shot, I really do appreciate your experience, sorry if I offended. 

The car sat for a long time before I started this project so i guess it’s possible the ABS system doesn’t even work or it’s a relay. I feel stupid that I assumed it would work after sitting for so long and did all this work...*facepalm* LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

DOCorrado said:


> Awesome, thanks! I’ll give that a shot, I really do appreciate your experience, sorry if I offended.
> 
> The car sat for a long time before I started this project so i guess it’s possible the ABS system doesn’t even work or it’s a relay. I feel stupid that I assumed it would work after sitting for so long and did all this work...*facepalm* LOL
> 
> ...


The ABS system is an ATE product, which are high quality. Relays don't really suffer from inactivity, so they're not likely to cause too much problems.. You don't want to have to remove the ABS relays, trust me. I tend to think that if they were a common failure item, VW wouldn't have put them where they did.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

corradokook said:


> The ABS system is an ATE product, which are high quality. Relays don't really suffer from inactivity, so they're not likely to cause too much problems.. You don't want to have to remove the ABS relays, trust me. I tend to think that if they were a common failure item, VW wouldn't have put them where they did.


Hmmm, the heated seat relays are in a horrible spot (behind the rear interior panel card) and back in 2001 were one of the first issues I had to deal with trouble shooting on. The contacts were charred and needed cleaning.


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

G60ING said:


> Hmmm, the heated seat relays are in a horrible spot (behind the rear interior panel card) and back in 2001 were one of the first issues I had to deal with trouble shooting on. The contacts were charred and needed cleaning.


Yeah, I live in a pretty wet climate so..sure the relay may work but it’s likely corroded. I replaced a couple that were badly corroded so it wouldn’t surprise me if many of them were. Thanks all, I’ll let you know what I find. Also, here’s one such relay I pulled and replaced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

G60ING said:


> With your car on jack stands, put the jack under the driver side rear shock and jack it up.
> 
> I speak from experience, this what you have to do.


Does this still apply if using a power bleeder rather than the conventional pump/hold/release method?


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Does this still apply if using a power bleeder rather than the conventional pump/hold/release method?


Yes it does.

-Jeff


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

when i redid my a couple months ago with the power bleeder i didn't actually have to jack up the rear beam. they bleed fine

is this a sign that the valve is stuck open? what's the effect of that?


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

jettag60 said:


> when i redid my a couple months ago with the power bleeder i didn't actually have to jack up the rear beam. they bleed fine
> 
> is this a sign that the valve is stuck open? what's the effect of that?


Yeah this is probably a sign that your proportioning valve is not fully functional. The downside, if this is the case, is that your car could be prone to locking up the rears unexpectedly. 

The proportioning valve adjusts the brake pressure to the rear wheels depending on the payload in the car. With a car load of people it takes more brake pressure to stop the car so the added weight opens the valve and allows hydraulic flow to the rear brakes proportionate with the payload in the car to keep pedal feel and braking consistent. This valve also needs to be adjusted if you change the ride height of the vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

well if i ever get my swap done and the car back on the road, I'll have to take a better look


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Correct, if your rear proportional valve is working then with the car on jack stands and the beam hanging down you shouldn’t be able to get full fluid flow to the rear brakes.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*I removed the stuck O2 sensor from my cat*

What a job , I had to saw it off then drill it out, it would not budge, with PB Blaster or CRC Freeze-Off.
Quite a heavy quality piece, the 3 bolt flange is cast iron.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I usually threaten parts that refuse to cooperate with replacement. It always works. 

If you don't let go of that sensor, I am going to replace you with a Techtonics Tuning performance CAT.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I usually threaten parts that refuse to cooperate with replacement. It always works.
> 
> If you don't let go if that sensor, I am going to replace you with a Techtonics Tuning performance CAT.


Oh no, it didn't listen to me... Better call TT and order that exhaust... :laugh:


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

*New Evap Sys hoses and clamps*

I just received the 9mm hose today, the blue hose was costly.
Just waiting for a booster vacuum tube:banghead:


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr

G60 ecodes installed to get me through the winter.

Apparently the price of VR lights has doubled on the last 5 years  I couldn't find anything for less than a grand.

Word is that VX tuning will bring repro VR bezels to market if they get enough pre buys. Combine a setup of cheap (ish) G60 ecodes, w new VX bezels and lenses - pretty good way to get to near brand new lights for less $


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

The Producer said:


> Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr
> 
> G60 ecodes installed to get me through the winter.
> 
> ...


Very nice my friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

The Producer said:


> Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr
> 
> G60 ecodes installed to get me through the winter.
> 
> ...


My lenses shows up last week and I pre-ordered the bezels yesterday. The lenses are NICE. I'm in that same boat. I have G60 ecodes in my VR Corrado.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


> My lenses shows up last week and I pre-ordered the bezels yesterday. The lenses are NICE. I'm in that same boat. I have G60 ecodes in my VR Corrado.


I think they are the same headlights Andrew. 

When I got mine new back in 2003 or 2004 they came as complete G60 headlights. The VW aftermarket place I got them from told me they all came that way but they had the VR6 lenses and bezels if I wanted the headlights to sit flush. I bought the G60 headlights + VR6 lenses and bezels.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I think they are the same headlights Andrew.
> 
> When I got mine new back in 2003 or 2004 they came as complete G60 headlights. The VW aftermarket place I got them from told me they all came that way but they had the VR6 lenses and bezels if I wanted the headlights to sit flush. I bought the G60 headlights + VR6 lenses and bezels.


They are the same. The only difference is the lenses/bezels, which is why I'm going the route of getting them from VXTuning. Going to reuse my bodies and just replace the lenses/bezels. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, the Vr6 lenses and Bezels look far better on any model, but will look odd only if you are a G60 guy running the stock G60 grill. Equally, G60 Lights on a VR look sunken in and silly. 

I made the switch to VR lenses years ago and was so happy I did. Luckily I was able to get them both brand new for about $150 from Neils back in the day..


----------



## tbramich (Nov 10, 2006)

today i borrowed someone elss's computer module to move my car..lol


----------



## tbramich (Nov 10, 2006)

I have 3 corrados. 2 g60's 1 vr6.

so on 1 g60 i pulled the wheels off to swap them out, but ended going back the the original wheels do to spacing.

then on my other 1 i pulled the down tube off to start my shifter swap, doesnt look like its going to be as easy as i thought.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what shifter swap are you doing? o2J?

use the polo box and it bolts right up, just need longer bolts i think it was on the rear


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Finally getting around to working on the corrado again. Interior fully stripped, sound deadening EVERYWHERE (like, inside sunroof panel and firewall even), new jute insulation, PDR with interior stripped, new carpet, euro belt swap, neuspeed cubby gauge panel with boost and voltage, suede wrapped the headliner and interior sunroof panel, new door seals, new inner window scrapers, window regulator guides, headlamp rheostat harness and switch and finally rear ash tray illumination bulb (that's what that horseshoe clippy thing is for BTW). Prior to putting it all back together I'll strip the window tint and apply new using suntek ceramic (60% side and rear, clear windshield).


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Swapped in an upgraded G60 engine and tranny
Installed coil overs
Installed new swaybar bushings and end links
Replaced broken exhaust hangers
Deleted AC
Deleted EVAP
New front engine mount
Audi TT control arm bushing upgrade
Installed new fuel filter
Alignment
Installed rear strut tower bar
Fresh belts and fluids/ coolant flush
....HEATERCORE failed once it was all back together...*hangs head*

But the wing works flawlessly and she handles amazingly, so much fun to drive!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Got this for it last week


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2021 prep


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Those jacks are awesome! Got mine about a month after doing the o2j shifter job, sure wish I had it before. Especially since I was doing it with only the front lifted (rear heat shield was a battle).

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Paul, that ^ looks awesome! 



GTIVRon said:


> Those jacks are awesome! Got mine about a month after doing the o2j shifter job, sure wish I had it before. Especially since I was doing it with only the front lifted (rear heat shield was a battle).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yea, I love it so far. Did the brakes on the TT and it's so nice not to have to deal with jacks and stands.. Been looking at them for a year or two and finally pulled the trigger when Home Depot had is listed for $350 cheaper than the cheapest place around!

Home Depot Motorsports FTW


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Wrecked mine last night. Off center frontal impact. Hood, bumper cover and all glass, bumper, radiator support, drivers side headlight, drivers side fender all trashed. 
Looking between the large gap in the door and fender it looks like part of the unibody pulled away from the firewall. No cracked paint around strut tower from a quick look so not sure how salvageable this is yet.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Paul, that ^ looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it lifts one side or is there another one on the other side not lifted?

how much?? looks awesome


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

sdezego said:


> Got this for it last week


You reminded me they were on sale. Should be perfect for the track.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 2021 prep


All the trumpets, all the injectors

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Reminds me to buy injectors!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GTIVRon said:


> Wrecked mine last night. Off center frontal impact. Hood, bumper cover and all glass, bumper, radiator support, drivers side headlight, drivers side fender all trashed.
> Looking between the large gap in the door and fender it looks like part of the unibody pulled away from the firewall. No cracked paint around strut tower from a quick look so not sure how salvageable this is yet.


There is a shell in the Corrado Cars Classifieds. He had the fenders and hood in the Corrado Parts classifieds but I pointed another person in that direction 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9436513-93-Shell


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> There is a shell in the Corrado Cars Classifieds. He had the fenders and hood in the Corrado Parts classifieds but I pointed another person in that direction
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9436513-93-Shell


Thanks! I need to get mine taken apart to see if a shell is where I need to start. I'm guessing not. Only had about 20 minutes of light last night and couldn't get the fender off all the way, but the molded portion up there where the finder attached etc is crushed and ripped. If I can't save it I might choose a new chassis to build from. That or buy a welder and get stoopid with something.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GTIVRon said:


> Thanks! I need to get mine taken apart to see if a shell is where I need to start. I'm guessing not. Only had about 20 minutes of light last night and couldn't get the fender off all the way, but the molded portion up there where the finder attached etc is crushed and ripped. If I can't save it I might choose a new chassis to build from. That or buy a welder and get stoopid with something.


You're welcome. Good luck on rebuilding it. 

I would at least contact the owner of the shell. So many Corrado owners cut up perfectly good shells.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Cleaned up a G charger I purchased and disassembled years ago, to see what it's all about.
Now that I know more I think this is a good one... Paid $120 for all this stuff in 2014, [Charger, Alt+cover Tubes, Hoses, Intercooler, TB, CO-Pot]










My wife was right that old food service sink from craigslist was the best purchase for my garage.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Today I took a unit I purchased off Ebay last year, now I know what an ugly one looks like inside.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally installed my HVAC glo from James. (good to be back to actually doing things)


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vitamin C said:


> Finally installed my HVAC glo from James. (good to be back to actually doing things)


Ohh yea. Nice. With all of the Cluster work I have done over the years, I still have yet to install mine :screwy:

Love the Tach that goes past 7k


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

sdezego said:


> Ohh yea. Nice. With all of the Cluster work I have done over the years, I still have yet to install mine :screwy:
> 
> Love the Tach that goes past 7k


Yeah? LOL I know how that goes hehe. You actually coded that cluster for me.  Remind me can I get rid of either, F and change that into C on display OR change the values to F for outside temp? I finally got on a train of working on the car. Have been picking up steam over last few months. I am glad the vortex seems to be doing better with some lipstick. FB is just not the same. I plan to be here more often. I am almost done with red color switch change, cluster, HVAC, now I have something special going into the radio slot soon. Awaiting my 3D print.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vitamin C said:


> Yeah? LOL I know how that goes hehe. You actually coded that cluster for me.  Remind me can I get rid of either, F and change that into C on display OR change the values to F for outside temp? I finally got on a train of working on the car. Have been picking up steam over last few months. I am glad the vortex seems to be doing better with some lipstick. FB is just not the same. I plan to be here more often. I am almost done with red color switch change, cluster, HVAC, now I have something special going into the radio slot soon. Awaiting my 3D print.


Sweet. Yea, I remember  Stuck on *C since that is essentially the UK KR file. Early EEPROM is nutty complex due to the MAP sensor tables, etc and never went in that deep to try and reverse engineer it to find the Country Code.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

I fixed up my door cards and cleaned them up. Mix of epoxies and creativity and they look as good as half their age lol 
Oh and if you have not seen that YouTube channel (Bad Obsession Motorsport) do yourself a favor.🍻


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

i rewired my boost controller today. im tuning for 40psi on the street and im gonna get in trouble in this car. i have to say driving a dogbox on the street is super fun.. and not to mention the gear whine

rewired got corrected to removed.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

wifi pimp said:


> i removed my boost controller today. im tuning for 40psi on the street and im gonna get in trouble in this car. i have to say driving a dogbox on the street is super fun.. and not to mention the gear whine


 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

sdezego said:


> pics or it didn't happen











I spiked the fuel map. It’s like .6 lambda getting into boost then evening out. I’ve got a shop that’s gonna let me use the dyno. So we’ll see what she does. I’m hoping for 800whp. Made 730 last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

wifi pimp said:


> I spiked the fuel map. It’s like .6 lambda getting into boost then evening out. I’ve got a shop that’s gonna let me use the dyno. So we’ll see what she does. I’m hoping for 800whp. Made 730 last time.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Got my 3 gauge pod back from printer. Version 1 is almost there. Need to make minor tweaks to make it perfect. Would any of you chaps have an extra water temp/ gas needle from SLC cluster they would not mind getting rid of? I want to swap the needles from the gauges to the SLC ones after I cut them down a tad. That should make these even better fit. LMK if you can let one go please.


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

vitamin C said:


> Got my 3 gauge pod back from printer. Version 1 is almost there. Need to make minor tweaks to make it perfect. Would any of you chaps have an extra water temp/ gas needle from SLC cluster they would not mind getting rid of? I want to swap the needles from the gauges to the SLC ones after I cut them down a tad. That should make these even better fit. LMK if you can let one go please.
> View attachment 58613
> View attachment 58614
> View attachment 58612


Looks amazing!! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Worked on replacing my broken window scrapers and misc trim pieces. Thanks [mention]vitamin C [/mention] !!

Also...anyone know what this is? I found it rolling around the inside of the drivers door. Also as long as I’ve owned the car the drivers door makes a bad noise when closing the door, like something is hitting the glass inside the door. Any ideas??? Maybe it’s connected to the mystery piece?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Its part of the door handle. Its the piece that locks and unlocks.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

vitamin C said:


> Got my 3 gauge pod back from printer. Version 1 is almost there. Need to make minor tweaks to make it perfect. Would any of you chaps have an extra water temp/ gas needle from SLC cluster they would not mind getting rid of? I want to swap the needles from the gauges to the SLC ones after I cut them down a tad. That should make these even better fit. LMK if you can let one go please.
> View attachment 58613
> View attachment 58614
> View attachment 58612


What gauges are those? They look really clean.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

dri0514 said:


> What gauges are those? They look really clean.


Thanks. They are from Speedhut. Took a while to find a nice guage manufacturer that has an analog A/F and has similar feel to VDO. I need to swap SLC needles on them to really take it home.

Sent from my grey matter to your retinas


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya that looks sweet, how does it mount up?

going to get it painted black?


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

jettag60 said:


> ya that looks sweet, how does it mount up?
> 
> going to get it painted black?


Thanks, it checks off a lot design features I could not find in any other one, anywhere, made by anyone lol. Yeah it will be painted, just ordered some SEM interior black. I need to sand this one down a bit to make it fit the way I want and then adjust the size of the file after I do that. I will probably just keep this one as my final working piece, unless I make changes to the way it mounts. It uses 4 sprung tabs that can be retracted with 4 pins inserted through those holes on the face plate.


----------



## Obi-Lan (Jan 8, 2007)

Put light relays to fusebox instead of engine bay. Can't recall how bright lights were before, but at least in carage seemed bright. Bought two relay plates from Ebay (part no 161937501B), regular relays and I inserted them to wires that come from steering column switch.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Adjusted the gauge pod to my satisfaction . Next paint it with some SEM trim paint.

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

attempted a spoiler motor repair today. The spoiler moves freely w the manual crank, and the motor seemed to test OK on the bench after cleaning it up internally. The brushes look good. Unfortunately when reassembled in the car I get the same slow - stuttery movement. I believe that means it's tripping internally. I've had this issue previously w another car and at the time, my bench clean up solved it. Not this time - perhaps the motor is just too weak.

Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Started my heater core RE&RE today, got most everything apart well and labeled everything taking my time. I’m having trouble finding the remaining bolts holding the dash on, I believe from the engine side. Can anyone tell me where they’re located? 
I got the two on either side of the dash and the bolts under the center console but it’s still bolted somewhere










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

DOCorrado said:


> Started my heater core RE&RE today, got most everything apart well and labeled everything taking my time. I’m having trouble finding the remaining bolts holding the dash on, I believe from the engine side. Can anyone tell me where they’re located?
> I got the two on either side of the dash and the bolts under the center console but it’s still bolted somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's two in the rain tray. The dash has studs that go through the bulkhead into the rain tray. They're 10mm nuts. Passenger side isn't bad to get to, but driver side is a pain because the wiper linkage is really in the way.

Also, there's one behind the cubby in the center stack, but it's facing backwards, so it's easy to miss.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Checked the continuity of all pins to connectors on my G60 engine harness. I had to repair a few connectors on it. This one was the nicest and no hard wires. I have 4 now one (the donor) is only for parts.
Hopefully I will get the motor in it this year. The last item on my list, is to have the G charger tuned up (refreshed).


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Finally pulled the broken axle cup out of the trans.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finally pulled the broken axle cup out of the trans.


Wow, you don't see that every day...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

sdezego said:


> Wow, you don't see that every day...


He has mastered breaking things like nobody else. Man had a cam fail in his VR6, flywheel bolts fly out repeatedly and now an output flange.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The flywheel bolts are tack welded in  I may swap a new motor in with a good crank and fresh bolts after I ruin this one on the dyno in a few wks.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed the driver’s side Fabless Manufacturing tubular control arm (heim joint version). Since I’m due for my annual oil change, I’m going to drop the pan to get the front bolt out of the passenger side control arm instead of jacking the engine. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

In case anyone is wondering, the FM tubular control arm is 2.2 pounds lighter (each) than the OEM control arm. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Installed the driver’s side Fabless Manufacturing tubular control arm (heim joint version). Since I’m due for my annual oil change, I’m going to drop the pan to get the front bolt out of the passenger side control arm instead of jacking the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you use an aftermarket sway bar ? Any problems ?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Oekern said:


> Looks like you use an aftermarket sway bar ? Any problems ?


It’s an old Neuspeed swaybar. There’s the same amount of clearance between the control arm and the bar and the mounting bracket is beefy. I haven’t had the car on the road yet but I don’t anticipate any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Went outside, got the mail, stared at the Corrado as I walked back through the garage, went inside.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

JDCorrado said:


> Went outside, got the mail, stared at the Corrado as I walked back through the garage, went inside.


I know how that feels. Most of my pictures are looking back at her 🥰. I’ve had mine since September 14, 2004.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Oil and filter change on my MK7 GTI and Corrado today.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

So I purchased a 90 G60 maybe 12 years ago for $450. It was completely stock and in horrible condition, It had many gremlins in the electrical area. It has not been on the road since but moving it from one house to another, I cut the rear bumper in half and added 3 or 4 inches for a lower stock look. I made the side skirts and pulled and rolled the fenders. It has been sitting for some time only to be pulled out for a wash or something to tinker with, This week I decided to get it on the road and strangely the Co Potentiometer started acting goofy. Fortunately I have extra parts from other part outs from the past and pulled it off the shelf. I made some adjustments with BBM help and drove about a mile down the road and seemed a little rough. So I adjusted the timing and it cleaned up well. Drove it another mile and a few smoking of the tires in first and second she feels alive again! Boost was a little low of 12lbs so I think I might have a leak. I remember it being more around 15-18lbs. So tomorrow I will be inspecting the charger and hoses. I forgot how fun the G60s are to drive and intrigue's me more to start working on my VR Corrado.

Cheers,


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I gave the old mare a bath and a little wax. Not anywhere near finished though.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

book a date to take it into the fab shop for to mount up the AWIC and make up the boost tubing


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> I gave the old mare a bath and a little wax. Not anywhere near finished though.


Nice clean example


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

I bought her a friend - an evil friend. First NA car I've owned in 6+ years


----------



## BmoreDubs2 (Jan 23, 2021)

Indoor wipe down before the seasonal full back comes out dogging potholes like he’s drunk...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

nice twists. adapter/wheel specs? I bought some hartmann's recently on a whim, trying to figure out adapter widths. Tricky part is i don't have the exact spec for these. Need to get the ruler out and have a better understanding of whether the outer edge of the lip counts for real wheel width. 

Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

received my AWIC parts from frozenboost
went to a wrecking yard to pick up a normal 1.8t intake manifold to swap out my tt225 manifold. also picked up some random coolant hoses that ended up working pretty damn well with putting the g60 rad back in. 
car is ready to go to the fab shop


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

jettag60 said:


> received my AWIC parts from frozenboost
> went to a wrecking yard to pick up a normal 1.8t intake manifold to swap out my tt225 manifold. also picked up some random coolant hoses that ended up working pretty damn well with putting the g60 rad back in.
> car is ready to go to the fab shop


When you get a chance, take pictures. Awesome stuff!!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya will do, really the only thing i still need to figure out is where to mount the damn ECU. not a lot of slack in my harness.

also need to finish up the catch can. need to hit up home depot racing


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Corrados in their natural habitat lol

Car moved under it's own power for the first time in around 10 years yesterday when I drove it up and down the block. It got picked up today to go to the fab shop to have the awic system installed.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

jettag60 said:


> Corrados in their natural habitat lol
> 
> Car moved under it's own power for the first time in around 10 years yesterday when I drove it up and down the block. It got picked up today to go to the fab shop to have the awic system installed.


That’s awesome!! Keep us posted!


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

The Producer said:


> attempted a spoiler motor repair today. The spoiler moves freely w the manual crank, and the motor seemed to test OK on the bench after cleaning it up internally. The brushes look good. Unfortunately when reassembled in the car I get the same slow - stuttery movement. I believe that means it's tripping internally. I've had this issue previously w another car and at the time, my bench clean up solved it. Not this time - perhaps the motor is just too weak.
> 
> Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr


I just repaired my rear spoiler. I had three separate rear wing assemblies that I took parts to create one functional system. 
I am watching what you discover and how you resolve it. Mine still doesn't move quite as smoothly as I'd hoped especially after thoroughly cleaning and lubricating the internals. For the first time in years, it is now functional but not as smoothly as I thought it should. Maybe I'm overly obsessive. But I'm afraid it may once again burn out another motor. Replacements aren't so readily available anymore.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Vanity -- My MSW branded wheels are in reality OZ Racing Super Turismos. So I thought I'd show a little vanity and make it obvious to onlookers.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Surface Prepping my Spoonfed Tuning extended rear wing. It's fiberglass extended rear wing with a Gelcoat surface. In my opinion, It's a beautifully done piece. I've been impressed with SpoonFed parts thus far. It's shape and extended contours are in the right place. I've never been impressed with many of the aftermarket rear wings I've seen in years past. They always seemed to look like "Add ons" This piece simply looks like it belongs on the Karmann bodyworks Corrado.
Regarding my Corrado, It took me years to get my rear spoiler repaired and functional once again. In anticipation, I bought this rear wing many years ago. But like many things, this project car has been neglected and stowed away in the dark recesses of my garage for almost a decade. I'm Hoping to apply color base coat and clear this weekend. To achieve this task, I'm building myself a makeshift spray booth for the color application and clear coat. 
My new residence does not have a garage so I have to be resourceful. Wish me luck.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

While browsing on the Gruven Parts website, I saw this part for the Corrado. It was the vent "Repair" kit. I didn't even know I needed this. So I go to my Corrado and realized all four of my dashboard vents were broken. So I ordered this kit without any prior knowledge of how this was going to work. As it turns out, it's comprised of small replacement pieces that replace the vane guides which are simply injection molded ABS plastic with very tiny fragile mounting holes which will eventually break. The Gruven part replaces this fragile piece and eliminates this weak point permanently. 

Taking out the vents also allowed me the opportunity to clean decades of dirt, dust, and greasy accumulation that is in the vents and the air channels. It was well worth taking these out simply for the cleaning.

Assembly is easy. I've seen Youtube videos of alternative fixes and frankly, I think this kit is better. It's a bit more difficult to install than the alternatives on Youtube, but this is a real fix. 
At $54.99 for the kit, my first impression was that it was expensive. But after installing it and for what it does, I consider it worth the price. 

Replacement Parts for our Corrados are becoming scarce, so anything that can extended the lifespan of these rare pieces and keep these classic cars on the road is worth it to me.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

lnoriel said:


> View attachment 91037
> View attachment 91038
> View attachment 91040
> 
> ...


Exactly what I've been looking for 

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Aren't the Gruven vent repair kits only for the early vents?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Picked up some cool VAG tools today. Looks like this is good to have to assure you don't fry an ECU.

















Nice addition to my VAG tool collection.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Aren't the Gruven vent repair kits only for the early vents?


Yes it is for early dashboard vents. 
This is from the product description

"This product fits all 1989-1992 Corrado G60 and Corrado SLC with the "old style" vents (all Corrado with non-rotary style HVAC controls)."


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Installed a correct cat


----------



## domalain1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dn. What did you do to your CORRADO today..... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well it started. Always a surprise.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Installed a correct cat


I noticed from the underside pic I needed to get busy cleaning.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

More cleaning underneath.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Installed the driver’s side Fabless Manufacturing tubular control arm (heim joint version). Since I’m due for my annual oil change, I’m going to drop the pan to get the front bolt out of the passenger side control arm instead of jacking the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wayne92SLC said:


> It’s an old Neuspeed swaybar. There’s the same amount of clearance between the control arm and the bar and the mounting bracket is beefy. I haven’t had the car on the road yet but I don’t anticipate any problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you done some driving after this install yet ? If so; Can you give a short review of how the ride feels compared to the stock control arms?


----------



## wag53 (Jun 3, 2010)

My cooling fan quit on all but max speed . Troubleshot it and found the motor is bad (no continuity on the 2 slower speeds ) disassembled motor and found broken solder joint at one of the two capacitors (not resistors) will solder it back on and test motor in next day or two.


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 30, 1999)

wag53 said:


> My cooling fan quit on all but max speed . Troubleshot it and found the motor is bad (no continuity on the 2 slower speeds ) disassembled motor and found broken solder joint at one of the two capacitors (not resistors) will solder it back on and test motor in next day or two.


Nice diagnosis. It is amazing what a small drop of solder will do for repairing electronics. I did a repair of my cruise control unit by re-soldering 6 IC's and the main relay. Works like a champ now.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I picked up a nice rebuildable charger off eBay, I never saw a displacer with a gold coating. The case cleaned up looks real nice, my only worry is the grooves in the main-shaft from the seals, any experts, feedback appreciated. It came with the intake hose, stock pulley, nice assortment of bolts still nicely plated and rear bracket, it was stored for the past 20 years as a spare.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Went to the dyno, made some horsepowers. Drove it onto the trailer. Not a bad day.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Oekern said:


> Have you done some driving after this install yet ? If so; Can you give a short review of how the ride feels compared to the stock control arms?


Sorry for the late response...

I have a few hundred miles on the control arms now. There’s a minor increase in NVH but it’s very tolerable. And the roads here in Minnesota are pretty crappy for the most part. I haven’t signed up for any autocrosses yet this summer but I plan on doing at least a few by the end of September. Too busy coaching baseball and hockey. 

On an unrelated note, Toyo Proxes R888R tires are extremely loud. Sounds like all of the wheel bearings are bad. Ha. They sure stick though (100TW).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Sorry for the late response...
> 
> I have a few hundred miles on the control arms now. There’s a minor increase in NVH but it’s very tolerable. And the roads here in Minnesota are pretty crappy for the most part. I haven’t signed up for any autocrosses yet this summer but I plan on doing at least a few by the end of September. Too busy coaching baseball and hockey.
> 
> ...


What do you mean with NVH ?
On their website they say you get better steering response - can you support this claim ? And if so - how much would you say it improved ?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Oekern said:


> What do you mean with NVH ?
> On their website they say you get better steering response - can you support this claim ? And if so - how much would you say it improved ?


NVH - Noise/Vibration/Harshness

It was a subtle change in performance for me. I had already upgraded my factory control arms with TT solid rubber rear bushings and polyurethane front bushings. 

I like the fact that they are lighter, stiffer and stronger than the factory control arms. I will need to see how it goes at my first autocross. I’m sure it will be better since there will be no deflection with rod ends versus bushings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

Wayne92SLC said:


> NVH - Noise/Vibration/Harshness
> 
> It was a subtle change in performance for me. I had already upgraded my factory control arms with TT solid rubber rear bushings and polyurethane front bushings.
> 
> ...


Thanks !
I already have poly bushings both front and rear today myself on aftermarket control arms
I doo agree in my mind for the last assumption - but is the car agreed ? Nothing you have experienced when driving on street ?

Please do update after an autocross run !


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

last night, fixed my snapped hood latch cable with one from an older Audi. needed to be modified but works like a champ.

my old cable was definitely a little kinked and was tight internally. so much better now


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I had to replace the bump stops on the rear shocks. That little brown thing is all that remained of the original bump stop.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Went to the dyno, made some horsepowers. Drove it onto the trailer. Not a bad day.


What did you make?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

scrapper said:


> What did you make?


298whp didn't make a ton of adjustments. Was testing some new firmware and making sure the trans was working right.


----------



## limeyscot (Oct 26, 2002)

Got a relay for my low speed wipers. Wasn't even one in the slot when I got it.

So that was huge.

Fixed a noise in my steering wheel too.

Not a bad day.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

A couple of weeks back I finally fixed my rear wing motor and lift mechanism. Since then I've been surface preparing a SpoonFed Tuning Extended fiberglass rear wing. I finally applied base color today. Still need to apply a couple more coats before applying the clear. 

This piece has been sitting in my garage for about 8 years. Finally saw sunlight after almost a decade inside an unopened box. 









I fabricated a makeshift spray booth out of large sheets of plastic. Seemed to be okay but wasn't perfect. But kept the dust and dirt at a minimum.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

drove it to work for the first time in 10 years

man does it look rough out in day light!! lol


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Pulled the GLadder, ready to send it to BBM for a rebuild!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Replaced what ended up being a faulty headlight switch which was causing my low beams not to come on. Yay for hoarding parts. Somethjng came loose and is rattling inside the which so I'm going to take it apart and see if I can fix it.

Also added a wire to d/08 and ran a fused wire out to the engine bay for a ignition trigger for my awic water pump relay. So that now comes on eith acc/start. No more of my make shift connector off the battery and having to plug/unplug to trigger the relay.


----------



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Got a custom plate [RED RADO WP]

[CORRADO WP] was already taken


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

I purchased my first Corrado today! Looking forward to the full restoration...1990 G60


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice! I see lots of expensive parts missing


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

sdezego said:


> Nice! I see lots of expensive parts missing


I do have all of the parts, plus another tailgate and rear glass


----------



## cdncrdoguy (Jul 22, 2002)

Yellow is one of my favorite colors on this car. Glad to see you are saving this one. 

Good luck with the restoration.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

cdncrdoguy said:


> Yellow is one of my favorite colors on this car. Glad to see you are saving this one.
> 
> Good luck with the restoration.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you! Starting on it today, just pulled the fuel tank, and going through the large list of parts I need to make it mechanically sound again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Great money pit, hopefully it’s a fun experience for you and your family.


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Got Varnish? 7-year old fuel, getting everything cleaned out. Plus some other stuff, too, like fabricating new plugs for the mirrors.

Opinions matter - should I do a Concours rebuild, or go custom? I’m a proponent of not modifying any of the wiring, or drilling holes in the car, if the plan is to go custom, some subtle carbon fibre interior/exterior modifications seem like they would be cool for this car.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I started prepping my 5 Sebrings for paint. I have been a professional sprayer for many years with my standards these look like some of the most difficult wheels to finish and get the clear coat to stay wet and even.









Finished, success


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Been spending some quality time with this old girl the last few weeks. Replaced a blown rear motor mount, got some new shoes, changed the supercharger oil and sent the drive pulley out for some new bearings and tensioner, replaced a leaking thermostat housing and fan control module.

I want to drive it more. It just mostly takes up space in the garage.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

drove it for the first time in 7 years, just a short drive to the end of the road and back but with the TFSI and DSG fitted


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Well...I did this last night


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

95raddo said:


> Been spending some quality time with this old girl the last few weeks. Replaced a blown rear motor mount, got some new shoes, changed the supercharger oil and sent the drive pulley out for some new bearings and tensioner, replaced a leaking thermostat housing and fan control module.
> 
> I want to drive it more. It just mostly takes up space in the garage.


Nice, same wheels as on mine. I took them off this weekend and looked at the brakes...determined that they are fine...put them back on...I need to get the calipers off, powder coat them, get stainless brake lines on her...maybe a project for after the summer, for now I drive her to cars n coffee and look at her in the garage.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

brotharon said:


> Nice, same wheels as on mine. I took them off this weekend and looked at the brakes...determined that they are fine...put them back on...I need to get the calipers off, powder coat them, get stainless brake lines on her...maybe a project for after the summer, for now I drive her to cars n coffee and look at her in the garage.
> View attachment 100800


Nice Corrado. Your's looks really clean. Is that original paint? I want to get mine resprayed.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Love that you're restoring that nugget yellow nycoupe. And to the other post with the sebrings, I'm jealous! Can't find a set for my car!

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

95raddo said:


> Nice Corrado. Your's looks really clean. Is that original paint? I want to get mine resprayed.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Honestly, I do not know if it is original paint. If it is a respray they did a great job as there is no overspray anywhere. Thanks for the compliment, I think she looks pretty good too.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> Love that you're restoring that nugget yellow nycoupe. And to the other post with the sebrings, I'm jealous! Can't find a set for my car!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


Thank you! It’s going to be a huge project for sure, both challenging and rewarding.


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Making progress on my barn find Corrado a little each evening. Hoping to get a whole lot more done this weekend!


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Took some things apart today.


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

NYCoupe said:


> Took some things apart today.
> View attachment 101574
> View attachment 101575


Looks like you are doing a good job of staying on task with her. I suggest you start a build thread and put all of this there. Seeing as this thread is already over 150 pages it may make finding all of this progress more difficult later on. I look forward to seeing you bring it back to life.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

Chips Ahoy!2 said:


> Love that you're restoring that nugget yellow nycoupe. And to the other post with the sebrings, I'm jealous! Can't find a set for my car!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


Guy on fb had some (pending sale atm) for $300 in Meriden, CT
"A set of VW Sebring wheels from a 1991 Corrado G60. Show some wear and use (see photos). Come with the hard to find center caps. Also open to trades for other Corrado parts."

Another in the UK so you'd have to factor in shipping cost.
"For sale, Sebring
6x15et35 4x100, 600€ with shipping"

I've often contemplated fabricating them with polished lips.


----------



## Ivn5 (Jun 21, 2021)

NYCoupe said:


> Took some things apart today.
> View attachment 101574
> View attachment 101575


Damn just a couple of things


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Wheels are almost ready to prime, center caps are. Sidetracked from the Corrado earlier this weekend, installed an air conditioner in the garage, nice to work in now.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

DOCorrado said:


> Pulled the GLadder, ready to send it to BBM for a rebuild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with the rebuild, I paid a volume rebuilder to rebuild mine, I then had to do it over.  I would suggest eveyone check the work, no-matter who rebuilt it, mine would have had little boost if I hadn't cracked it open and found the apex strips were tight in the housing grooves with no spring action.


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Jimweis said:


> Good luck with the rebuild, I paid a volume rebuilder to rebuild mine, I then had to do it over.  I would suggest eveyone check the work, no-matter who rebuilt it, mine would have had little boost if I hadn't cracked it open and found the apex strips were tight in the housing grooves with no spring action.


Yeah I wouldn’t trust anyone other than Bahn Brenner with mine, they’re close to me and seem to have a built a long-standing business around servicing them and tuning Corrados in general. I got it back and installed it on Friday and she ran beautifully. A full rebuild wasn’t required so I did the oil seals, new apex strips, new cog belt, bearings were good and it fixed a small oil leak that was developing. 
I think she runs a bit smoother and feels smoother and stronger through the power band, I was probably running at 75-80% boost before doing this tune up. It was way cheaper than going the full rebuild route too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

DOCorrado said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t trust anyone other than Bahn Brenner with mine, they’re close to me and seem to have a built a long-standing business around servicing them and tuning Corrados in general. I got it back and installed it on Friday and she ran beautifully. A full rebuild wasn’t required so I did the oil seals, new apex strips, new cog belt, bearings were good and it fixed a small oil leak that was developing.
> I think she runs a bit smoother and feels smoother and stronger through the power band, I was probably running at 75-80% boost before doing this tune up. It was way cheaper than going the full rebuild route too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bahn Brenner rebuilt two of my G60s over the past several years. One was a genuine twin belt TEC 2RS from Germany. Bahn Brennar did a fantastic job and even converted my twin belt Glader to their 19mm belt - Still operating well after so many years.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

I got my supercharger drive pulley back from the machine shop. Something I did many years ago to help my SC survive year to year was switch to a cogged drive belt and I also modified the drive pulley tensioner/pulley shaft so it's replaceable. 

Have to get this thing re-worked about every 5yrs. I think I let this one go a bit longer than I should have but good as new with a new shaft and some fresh bearings.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

NYCoupe said:


> I purchased my first Corrado today! Looking forward to the full restoration...1990 G60
> View attachment 100038
> View attachment 100039
> View attachment 100040


#saveacorrado


----------



## CORVR693 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yohannes said:


> I decided to get it out of the garage and take it for a spin..
> Here is a pic from the past weekend before clocking some miles on it...
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic!


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Some more progress on my $1K barn-find G60. I’ll create a build thread with a timeline & pics but here’s an update for now, my first body filler find (12mm thick), yay fun! Going to have to break out the slide hammer & welder for this one. I’ll never get it perfect with metal work, so finishing will have to be fiberglass and lightweight filler.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Wheel refinishing is coming along Shopline epoxy primer applied, next weekend basecoat + clearcoat.


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimweis said:


> Wheel refinishing is coming along Shopline epoxy primer applied, next weekend basecoat + clearcoat.


They look incredible already, even with just the primer applied! Beautiful work, it takes some serious time and tedious dedication to get to this point, you are an artist! Glad to see you bringing these gems back to life.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

NYCoupe said:


> They look incredible already, even with just the primer applied! Beautiful work, it takes some serious time and tedious dedication to get to this point, you are an artist! Glad to see you bringing these gems back to life.


I agree. They look better in primer than they do in silver. Maybe paint them white and leave the caps off.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

boo9302 said:


> View attachment 103717


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Ha, nice. We have all been there once or twice


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

NYCoupe said:


> View attachment 103787


are you doing the heater core also? Did the ebrake come with a dust boot?


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

boo9302 said:


> are you doing the heater core also? Did the ebrake come with a dust boot?


I am completely restoring the car. 100% tear down right now.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

On my way home from work I lost my clutch pedal....just stays on the floor. Was some how able to get the car home in traffic and even having to stop at a light. Was quite the situation.

Havent been able to look under the hood as I had to grab my truck and get to an appointment. 

Any tips for determining if it's the master or slave if it's not obvious with fluid leaking?


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

jettag60 said:


> On my way home from work I lost my clutch pedal....just stays on the floor. Was some how able to get the car home in traffic and even having to stop at a light. Was quite the situation.
> 
> Havent been able to look under the hood as I had to grab my truck and get to an appointment.
> 
> Any tips for determining if it's the master or slave if it's not obvious with fluid leaking?


Start bleeding the master and see if it holds. I would leave the valve open until fluid starts to come out and then do the slave. Start with the gravity bleed. Just a suggestion. If you pull the slave, look at the side that has the plunger and see if fluid is coming out. As for the master, do the same but just look at the inside of the car and see if there is fluid coming into the car. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

NYCoupe said:


> I am completely restoring the car. 100% tear down right now.


that's what I am doing also. Mine doesn't have the boot. Any of them I've seen are missing the boot/ or maybe they didn't come with one...idk 
We are using the same flashlight also!


----------



## NYCoupe (Jun 25, 2021)

boo9302 said:


> that's what I am doing also. Mine doesn't have the boot. Any of them I've seen are missing the boot/ or maybe they didn't come with one...idk
> We are using the same flashlight also!


I don’t think mine had a boot either, I’ll have to check the bag it’s in, along with the other 100 bags of parts so far lol. That drop light is awesome, super bright! I am peeling up all of the old sound deadening on the floorpans (non-spongy thank goodness), sanding them down and coating with a thermal spray-on deadening, and I’ll be moving to the engine bay this evening to take apart some more crap. It’s an endless amount of work right now.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

jettag60 said:


> On my way home from work I lost my clutch pedal....just stays on the floor. Was some how able to get the car home in traffic and even having to stop at a light. Was quite the situation.
> 
> Havent been able to look under the hood as I had to grab my truck and get to an appointment.
> 
> Any tips for determining if it's the master or slave if it's not obvious with fluid leaking?


If there is no sign of any leaking (outside or in the cabin by the pedal rod to master) I will almost guarantee it is the slave. When the flare seal inside goes bad, they will suck in air on return. Sitting is the worst for them... I just had to replace mine again, same thing happened except that my wife had taken it to work.... The Febi-bilstein slave was only a couple of years old, but will never buy that brand slave again after taking it apart. Put my old FTE one back on and got it home.

Since, I ordered a new FTE master and slave.

My Recommendation is to just change them both with FTE or LUK OE brand!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

well since i'd have to say they're damn near original or at least 15-20+ years old I'm surprised they still worked

I'm just still amazed i made it home

also car was stuck in first gear at the time and had to shut it off at the light......the starter was perfect to get the car moving again when i cranked it over lol mk4 starter FYI

then while driving was able to message it into 2nd

no clutch sucks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

jettag60 said:


> well since i'd have to say they're damn near original or at least 15-20+ years old I'm surprised they still worked
> 
> I'm just still amazed i made it home
> 
> ...


Ha, guess you are due then! I also highly recommend getting the Steel braided line conversion from Phenix Engineering (DeckMan) -> Phenix Engineering Stainless Steel Clutch Line - VW 02A - Phenix Engineering

Yep. Been there a few times with various cars. No Clutch is the suck. shut it off rolling to the red light in neutral, then start the car in gear when the light turns green. Work the throttle to shift w/o clutch...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

I found two "wild beasts" nesting under the bonnet of my 16v


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

sdezego said:


> My Recommendation is to just change them both with FTE or LUK OE brand!


seconded

not worth putzing w the clutch hydraulics. do em both.

buy a short section of hydraulic soft hose (res to master) as well. If yours is original it will disintegrate when you pull it off the master.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya my origin blue hose isnt going to come easily. Don't want to pay what ever I'm sure the oem hose costs so whats the spec on a hose I need? Just hydraulic hose?


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Wheel refinishing is coming along Shopline epoxy primer applied, next weekend basecoat + clearcoat.


Finished


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Jimweis said:


> Finished


Wow, they look fantastic!


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

I took my Corrado to autocross today. She did ok, but just not able to compete with the Fiesta STs. Probably won’t take her to autocross again, but it was fun to see what she could do, and it wasn’t half bad.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

sdezego said:


> Wow, they look fantastic!


After priming with epoxy primer I had 1.5 hrs in each wheel wet sanding and about the same for the 5 center caps. They say prep is the most important part, but it helps if you were a professional sprayer for many years. Make it wet without running it off.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally got around to fixing the one thing that wasn't working: cruise control. I never use it so it wasn't a priority but it bugged me that it didn't work so finally fixed it.


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

corradokook said:


> Finally got around to fixing the one thing that wasn't working: cruise control. I never use it so it wasn't a priority but it bugged me that it didn't work so finally fixed it.


This is also the only thing that doesn’t work on mine. How did you go about fixing it?


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

brotharon said:


> This is also the only thing that doesn’t work on mine. How did you go about fixing it?


It was embarrassingly simple, so I should have looked into it long ago and fixed it, but the ventilation valve on the clutch was screwed out too far, so wasn't getting engaged at the top of the clutch travel. So the system thought the clutch pedal was pushed in all the time, so wouldn't ever engage. Once screwed in further, it works fine. I'd never touched it so perhaps a PO messed with it, as I can't see it backing out on it's own really. Hopefully yours is as simple.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

picked up a new clutch master and slave...need to get those installed this weekend


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

jettag60 said:


> picked up a new clutch master and slave...need to get those installed this weekend


Doesn't this belong in: What did you plan on doing to your CORRADO today....


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

which SS clutch line is the best out there?

****ty part of being in canada right now with the boarder closed is i can't get to my package place so I'm leaning to the fabless one (which i don't see on their website anymore and actually tried to buy at the beginning of COVID but the package got lost....that's a whole other story)

is the best on the Phoenix one?


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

jettag60 said:


> which SS clutch line is the best out there?
> 
> ****ty part of being in canada right now with the boarder closed is i can't get to my package place so I'm leaning to the fabless one (which i don't see on their website anymore and actually tried to buy at the beginning of COVID but the package got lost....that's a whole other story)
> 
> is the best on the Phoenix one?


The best aftermarket one would be the one made with OEM internal size and length.
You could also check the quality of the production by looking at the rear of the pressure sleve, it should be firmly around the hose "without" gaps. If the pressure sleve has been over pressed you would see the hose is bigger than the end of the sleeve - not good !
I´m not sure if there is any way to control when you are pressing banjo´s.
When pressing hydraulic hoses you use a device (long rod basicly) to control the internal collapse.
When looking at the Phenix one I do notice the pressure sleeve has a higher level at the front of sleeve towards the banjo fitting. This is not normal to me,I press the whole sleeve, but I would bet there is an explanation for this.
The clutch line is what we would refer to a low pressure system and does not require much of the hose.
Remember, the OEM one fails of age as its rubber only. A rubber hose with steel wound inside would overlast the OEM and is cheeper then SS.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

jettag60 said:


> which SS clutch line is the best out there?
> ...
> is the best on the Phoenix one?


Yes, the Banjo has proper size internal port as well. Plus the owner is a Corrado guy here on the forums


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Phenix line is best. I had another company’s line first and it would hang up occasionally.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Installed new Hella Sharptone horns. I had a short in one of my old Supertones. I was blowing fuses. I like the sound of the Sharptones. Slightly lower frequency than the Supertones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

Phoenix it is when the boarder opens up...

Got the master and slave installed today....bit of a pain getting them bleed but seems like all good. Havent taken it for a drive yet, tomorrow I'll test them out.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Installed new Hella Sharptone horns. I had a short in one of my old Supertones. I was blowing fuses. I like the sound of the Sharptones. Slightly lower frequency than the Supertones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's making me horny.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ordered a new clutch pressure sensor. Yes I have one of those


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Received the parts to fix a botched charger reseal and rebuild another myself. I received these less than a week from ordering them.


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

bizarre one today. i had previously probed in inop window regulator and discovered that despite getting 12v the pass window would not operate. figured the reg had seized. i grabbed a local door with a promised working reg, but decided before taking it out - I should test it. rigged up a jump pack and the new regulator worked great. I also figured since I had the battery setup out that I may as well try to put 12v straight onto my broken window reg - and it worked!

up down on the battery pack. GREAT. but sure enough, no action from the switch. all the way up or all the way down, nothing from the switch. Finally I thought, it's dumb but I'll park the window halfway and try my existing switch. SUCCESS. 

don't know why, but somehow the complete window came back to life. I'm not sure if some kind of limit switch got out of wack, but I'll take the win.

so i have a spare window reg for the stash - I'm sure it's only a matter of time.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

FINALLY got it running again! Early 2-pump fuel systems BLOW. That dumb little German finger trap acorn metal expansion union thingy turned to black tar pudding even Bill “drinks are on me” Cosby wouldn’t touch. It’s the link between the in tank pump and the housing. Used some Gates fuel-submersible line. Bad part is, when I got it started, it immediately developed an oil puddle on the top of my exhaust manifold and I can’t find the source. Spent an hour with two mirrors trying to find it.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

The Dubbernaut said:


> FINALLY got it running again! Early 2-pump fuel systems BLOW. That dumb little German finger trap acorn metal expansion union thingy turned to black tar pudding even Bill “drinks are on me” Cosby wouldn’t touch. It’s the link between the in tank pump and the housing. Used some Gates fuel-submersible line. Bad part is, when I got it started, it immediately developed an oil puddle on the top of my exhaust manifold and I can’t find the source. Spent an hour with two mirrors trying to find it.


Yep I know that part you speak of. When I was going to replace years back it was like $40 or more which is redic. I ended up doing what you mentioned. Used a hose inside a hose for the larger size and clamped it up tight. Since, moved to Single pump tank/setup


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Getting her plumbed for water/meth injection. Using the stock 7L washer fluid tank. The pump fits nicely above the horn. Just had to lower the horn mount a few inches.






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Thought I'd give this cabin air filter hack a try as we have some forest fire smoke in the air of late. This is actually a vacuum cleaner HEPA filter that has a plastic frame almost the same size as the leaf catcher. I had to sand down the top and bottom of the plastic frame a tiny bit to get it to fit. I noticed slightly less air flow into the cabin so I assume it must be working to some degree. No way to really test it other than use it and see how dirty it gets over time. Hopefully it won't make the blower fan work too much harder. I added some electrical tape around the sides to close the small gap. It's a total hack, but if it works I can reuse the frame and just buy the paper filter for a few bucks. I might get another one, as now that I know it fits with some minor modification, I can likely get it to friction fit quite tightly now that the concept seems to work. Total cost: ~$18.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Went down the racetrack


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Ran over some chunk of steel on the road that scratched up my oil pan and cut open the passenger side outer CV boot the other day, so I pulled the shaft to swap out the boot. But there was no way that race was going to come off the shaft, no way no how. This is the second outer joint I've had get stuck on. I had to break the cage to remove it and the balls but nothing is getting the race off. 

It's also rather annoying that the inner boots are friction fit with no clamp but OE, OEM and aftermarket shafts all seem to be different diameters. I can only hope there is enough of a seal on the GKN boot that the grease doesn't leak out. I hate doing the passenger side


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The outer will come off, heat and more hammer.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The outer will come off, heat and more hammer.


That's what Bentley said.

I don't have the Bentley in front of me, but can't you remove the inner CV joints on their own?

Then you can slide or cut the old outer boot off and slide the new outer boot up the shaft.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That's what Bentley said.
> 
> I don't have the Bentley in front of me, but can't you remove the inner CV joints on their own?
> 
> Then you can slide or cut the old outer boot off and slide the new outer boot up the shaft.


Bentley calls for a press for the inners, but that isn't always necessary, but sometimes is. My inner joint didn't seem like it wanted to come off easily and since it was all fine I didn't want to mess with it. I think the little clip actually gets in between the shaft and hub, and gets stuck on there really good. I haven't figured out a trick to get it to disengage once that occurs.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Out today and suddenly see pink fluid on my windshield and steam from under the hood. Figuring I blew a heater hose or something I keep driving as there is a Safeway about a half mile away where I can get distilled water. I pull over and open the hood to see the upper radiator hose off the flange. The rad flange broke in a perfect crack around the input flange leaving half of the plastic input pipe stuck in the hose. Luckily I had a screwdriver to release the crappy screw type hose clamp (I already bought a pressure type clamp to replace it, but hadn't yet) and then just put it back on, using what remained of the flange to secure the hose and got some distilled water and made it home. 

I actually had my original rad flange that I replaced 5-6 years ago because the o-ring finally flattened and started a small leak so I kept it. The original flange lasted 24 years until the seal finally started to leak, and the new flange lasted only 5-6 years until it cracked off completely. The seal was still fine, and outlasted the plastic flange. So I used my old flange with the newer seal and put it back together. This is why I wont' buy a new VW. All the plastic they use now seems to be crap and it's made it's way into parts for our cars. Both flanges were OE too. They ain't making 'em like they used to that's for sure.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

OE or Genuine VW from the parts department? 

I have read negative things about some OE parts in the Scirocco forum. I don't have personal experience with them so I can't comment. 

Aftermarket companies sell OE, OEM and Genuine parts. ECS tells who makes them but it's usually the OE supplier or the car manufacturer.

FCP Euro marks them as OE, OEM or Genuine. They also have a FAQ section about the differences. 

OE Academy | FCP Euro 

FCP Euro also has a lifetime warrantee so there's that.

Counterfeit car parts are also a thing. There was an article years ago about the problem. They are copies of genuine branded parts and come with all of the correct markings in correct looking boxes.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

corradokook said:


> I actually had my original rad flange that I replaced 5-6 years ago because the o-ring finally flattened and started a small leak so I kept it. The original flange lasted 24 years until the seal finally started to leak, and the new flange lasted only 5-6 years until it cracked off completely. The seal was still fine, and outlasted the plastic flange. So I used my old flange with the newer seal and put it back together. This is why I wont' buy a new VW. All the plastic they use now seems to be crap and it's made it's way into parts for our cars. Both flanges were OE too. They ain't making 'em like they used to that's for sure.



I started keeping original parts also but ate in the game. I used to toss them but the Scirocco parts I tossed were still good. The replacements were Genuine VW from the dealer and very expensive. 

I bought a 1977 Ford LTD II eleven years ago because I needed a car. The A/C was supposed to be good but was tepid and unreliable. I found out the vacuum distributor was FUBAR. They were used in decades of Fords so Genuine Ford (Motorcraft) were all over eBay. I bought a new one and NOS vacuum hose assembly and an NOS HVAC control panel. Since everything was new, I decided to replace the blower switch with a new one. I bought a new Duralast blower switch. Fast forward a few years and it only works on some speeds. Can't be the new part? It _so _was. Put the 1977 original blower switch in and got it back to Fully Mission Capable (FMC). 

The first set of tires cost more than the car. The same with the new all weather tires I put on it a few months ago.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> OE or Genuine VW from the parts department?


I don't recall where I bought it as it was years ago, I just found the receipt for it. I ordered it from GAP on 07/14/13 so 8 years ago. Car doesn't get a lot of mileage either so maybe 40k miles on it. It has the official logo on it, so I assume it was OE. I generally don't toss anything that comes off my Corrados except oil filters and the like.










Quite a clean crack. The o-ring outlasted the flange and so I used it with my old flange.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

corradokook said:


> I don't recall where I bought it as it was years ago, I just found the receipt for it. I ordered it from GAP on 07/14/13 so 8 years ago. Car doesn't get a lot of mileage either so maybe 40k miles on it. It has the official logo on it, so I assume it was OE. I generally don't toss anything that comes off my Corrados except oil filters and the like.
> 
> View attachment 114597


On a related note, does anybody have the spec for the O-ring for the rad neck? I replaced the neck with an eBay "genuine VW" part a couple years ago to battle a leak, but it's still leaking down my radiator... Not sure I want to buy a billet one yet.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> On a related note, does anybody have the spec for the O-ring for the rad neck? I replaced the neck with an eBay "genuine VW" part a couple years ago to battle a leak, but it's still leaking down my radiator... Not sure I want to buy a billet one yet.


Etka says 31x3,2


----------



## Servicenotglory (Jul 3, 2012)

My son came in from out of town this weekend. He hasn't driven the 92 VR6 since I resolved some fuel injection gremlins and had the front end aligned. He took it out on the highway with me in the passenger seat, and proceeded to get it up to 110 mph before I intervened and said the slow the hell down. I have to admit it was exhilarating, but Dad has to play Mr. Safety and Self Control, well at least in front of him.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

corradokook said:


> Etka says 31x3,2


Thank you! Now to find a source... Seems they're NLA most places I've seen.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Thank you! Now to find a source... Seems they're NLA most places I've seen.


Something close might work just as well.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

I had been having some engine movement of late, and replaced the rubber on the front mount a couple of months ago, but was still getting movement when on/off the gas or transitioning quickly. Had the car jacked up the other day and finally realized what was going on. The lower motor mount bolt was bottoming out on the upper part of the mount before it had secured the mount itself. So even though the lower bolt was tight, it was still allowing movement. This might be due to the fact that different front mounts seem to have been used with different length bolts and threads over the years with MK III parts getting substituted by VW and what have you. So I used a couple of washers between the lower bolt and the lower rubber piece and that got it nice and snug. Quite an amazing difference given the repair cost about 60¢, as all the slop is gone, but still no harshness.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Thank you! Now to find a source... Seems they're NLA most places I've seen.


Does your area have an O-Ring store? 

I don't know if they are still in business but there was a business here a few years ago that only dealt in O-Rings. 

There are also tons of plumbing stores here that would have O-rings. 

Some may not work (outdoor stuff usually says "only for cold water") but those for hot water (like from the water heater) might be rated for high temperature.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

After 7 years of ownership and who knows how long before that, tonight I finally have a working parking brake in my Corrado. 

As a bonus, I plugged in the previous owner's janky spade connector for the first time, replaced the fuse on the FCM, and I have a working auxiliary water pump now too. Downside is that apparently the water pump connector was cut out?


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

> Downside is that apparently the water pump connector was cut out?


The big round harness connector might have had some rusted pins and so someone wired around it.


----------



## Darth_B5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Started replacing the rear brakes along with the lines and hoses. Such a fun job….


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Darth_B5 said:


> Started replacing the rear brakes along with the lines and hoses. Such a fun job….


Can I ask what hoses you're planning to put in? And are you fabbing new hard lines, or using another alternative?


----------



## Darth_B5 (Feb 14, 2007)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Can I ask what hoses you're planning to put in? And are you fabbing new hard lines, or using another alternative?


ECS tuning hoses and yes I am making my own hard lines. Replacing the ebrake cables, rear wheel bearings, and some broken exhaust hangers. This Winter I might switch to an MK4 rear brake setup.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Got around to fixing the heated seats before the cold shows up. Got to have those workin'!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Looks like someone got the auto body undercoating and muriatic acid mixed up. Was the car ever driven under water or used in the ocean?

You need a good friend in a CA or AZ wrecking yard to pull all that for you and save you some work with a tubing bender and flare tools.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

Inductive charging fitted for my iPhone


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

cabby18t said:


> Inductive charging fitted for my iPhone


Is that a DSG shifter?


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep, and a TFSI


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hehehe, OEM ++


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I put the Sebrings on I spent too much time restoring.


----------



## benster82 (Apr 17, 2017)

Finally got around to fixing more of the jank in my SLC. Sometime around 2010 based on the date stamps on the parts, one of the previous owners decided to replace the passenger side window regulator, but instead of just replacing the motor, they completely disconnected the old motor and cable system and just jerry-rigged some random window regulator out of an entirely different vehicle.








It didn't even use the rollers, they just hastily drilled out a bracket to stick to the middle of the window bar, so the window didn't even close properly.

Removed all that crap and put in one from A1 Electric along with some new Phenix rollers. Works beautifully now and looks clean!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Jank Inc.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

My Corrado lost it's garaged parking space and spent it's first night outdoors in 2 years and it was a bit of a chilly night. Hopped in it this morning to grab a coffee and the clutch pedal had no resistance until about halfway down, making shifting difficult and awkward. I replaced the clutch slave cylinder not long ago, so that didn't make much sense. I figured the first thing to do is bleed the clutch, and then assess things from there, which I did with my 150ml syringe. 

I think it's one of the best ways to bleed our clutches since the traditional methods tend not to work so well and leave many very frustrated. I fill a 150ml syringe with brake fluid and attach a hose to it with a ziptie around it so no air can get in at the hose/syringe juncture. I put the hose over the bleed nipple but do so while pressing the syringe and pushing out brake fluid so no air gets in the hose, and use another ziptie to keep it snug around the bleeder. Then I remove the brake fluid reservoir cap and depress the syringe as I loosen the bleeder. If fluid starts coming out from the threads of the bleeder I tighten it slightly, until I get the perfect opening to allow fluid to flow but not leak out the threads. I can watch the reservoir fluid go up as I depress the syringe. It has never taken more than one syringe full to get it nice and firm so after emptying the syringe I tightened the bleeder and checked it and it was nice and firm. I'm still not sure what caused that, but the brake fluid was at the minimum mark, and I put off adding more since I only had a 1 liter bottle and didn't want to open it for a few milliliters. Perhaps some air got in the clutch line while the fluid was low I'm not sure. Drove it all around today and the clutch seems fine, so hopefully it was an anomaly.

I was a little concerned because I pulled a real bonehead move a couple of months ago. I was topping up the power steering fluid, but put too much in, so siphoned some out, and stupidly put it in a used brake fluid container I had kicking around and forgot about it. Months later, needing a top up of brake fluid I accidentally used that bottle and poured a few milliliters of power steering fluid in the brake fluid reservoir before noticing it wasn't the right color...lol. Power steering fluid is much less dense than brake fluid so it all sat on top of the brake fluid and I siphoned it all out, then siphoned all the brake fluid out of the reservoir and added fresh. Putting power steering fluid in the brake reservoir is a good way to ruin the seals, so I hope I got all of it and that isn't the cause of this recent weirdness. Won't be putting used power steering fluid in old empty brake fluid bottles ever again...d'oh!


'


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Working this Passat moonroof installation with a refresh on the headliner. I'm sure this has been covered many times before but thought I'd share my experience with it.

Headliner needed to come out because the fabric was falling down and orange fuzzies were getting slung everywhere with windows down or sunroof even partially open. Seemed like a good time to put in the moonroof since I also had a 4 day weekend.

Picked up the moonroof assembly on Saturday. The glass looked in good shape but I was a bit worried about the sliding mechanism. Nothing looked broke from what I could see so I gambled.

I pulled the headliner and sunroof yesterday and installed the moonroof assembly and it broke (or was broken) upon first attempt to open. I knew I had a working (and not leaking) Corrado assembly, so I then got to work on making the Passat glass work with the Corrado slider.

Swapping in the glass was surprisingly simple (4 screws). Had to remove the swing arms that pivot the headliner section where the sunroof is to get the glass to clear. Also had to figure out the rear rain tray. The one on the Corrado is built in to the sunroof/headliner. The tabs that grab it to pull it forward are not located the same way. The u-shaped Passat rain tray had enough flex to reach the Corrado grab-tabs so I went with that. Hopefully it stays put 

Tested all motion and it appears to function and fit fine. I guess I'll need to pay attention when I close to make sure the rain tray returns with the sunroof or I could be in trouble if it gets left behind and it starts raining but it appears to work fine like this.

Plan B us to modify the Corrado rain tray to double duty as manual sliding sunshade. If I do this I'll just have to be sure to close it if it rains.

Still to do:

-Recover the sunshade and headliner and re-install.
-Replace the glass seal (on order awaiting delivery).
-Locate black sun visors. Would also be nice to source a black switch.





































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jimweis said:


> Received the parts to fix a botched charger reseal and rebuild another myself. I received these less than a week from ordering them.


I finally got around to replacing the dark gray poorly fitted apex strips BBM put in my Tune-Up + Reseal job back in March.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

An oil filter wrench that fits the pulley seems to hold it well enough to get 33 ft. lbs. on the bolt.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Was noticing some louder than normal pinion noise for the past couple weeks from my transmission. I changed the gear oil when I bought the car but that was 12 years ago now. So I stuck a finger in the transmission fill hole and took a look at the gear oil, and it seemed very dark and not all that thick and didn't have much sulfur odor. There's no dipstick, but I thought it might be low, even though I'm not getting grinding gears, or popping out of fifth or the usual symptoms of low gear oil. So I drained it and refilled with G50 and was surprised to see that I only got 1.5 liters out, and 2 liters in, so I must have been down a half liter. Took her out for a spin and pinion noise is pretty much gone now. So don't forget to replace your gear oil once in a while, even though it's supposed to be "lifetime". I do get the occasional drip right at the transmission cover plate, so perhaps it was a slow gear oil leak, and over time enough leaked out to start creating noise.


----------



## Schaltgetriebe (Jun 29, 2021)

Subscribed !


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

95raddo said:


> Working this Passat moonroof installation with a refresh on the headliner. I'm sure this has been covered many times before but thought I'd share my experience with it.
> 
> Headliner needed to come out because the fabric was falling down and orange fuzzies were getting slung everywhere with windows down or sunroof even partially open. Seemed like a good time to put in the moonroof since I also had a 4 day weekend.
> 
> ...


I am doing the opposite. I have a steel roof with the Passat mechanism. It bolts in but is really tight so the adjustment slots should be enlarged. The Passat rain train it too narrow for the frame on the steel sunroof so that needs to be cut. My mechanism has one clip broken off so it is just stretched around the frame for now. I have another Passat mechanism, and steel roof with a Corrado slider I need to build for replacement. The broken tab to hold the raintray on the Passat mechanism is not repairable. Some previous owner broke this, so be careful with yours.

The steel roof is about 10 pounds lighter and blocks more heat.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

My VDO style fuel gauge part arrived from Latvia earlier this week allowing me to install my brand new VDO fuel pump to replace my 30 year old now defunct Pierburg style assembly. 

Installation was a breeze and the pins from the Pierburg style gauge sensor fit on the connector for the VDO part snuggly. 

I did have to remove the pins from the plastic plug they were seated in from the factory. I may solder them in place if I have any issues down the road with the fuel level on the cluster. I have a feeling bumps and sloshing fuel could potentially move them over time. 

So far the car has drive perfectly, it turns over and starts noticeably faster and I have yet to have a stumbling issue under load. I put about 50 miles on the car this weekend with no issues. For those of you having similar stumbling issues I’d recommend taking a look at your fuel pump build date. Mine was December ‘91. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

c3k said:


> I did have to remove the pins from the plastic plug they were seated in from the factory. I may solder them in place if I have any issues down the road with the fuel level on the cluster. I have a feeling bumps and sloshing fuel could potentially move them over time.


Have you filled the gas tank full and got a full reading? If you only get a 7/8 reading despite being full, it might be the orientation of the pump. I believe there is a relief in the upper part of the tank for the float to sit when the tank is full, so if it isn't oriented correctly, the float might not sit on top of the gas and read slightly lower when full.


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

I just checked this morning. I filled the tank earlier on Friday and it looks like it’s perfect. I put some miles on it so it’s a hair below 18. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whit413 (May 2, 2010)

I had my corrado parked for the last 5 years eventually battery went bad had to replace took it on a good run last week and heard some belt noise turned out to be the belt tensioner going bad plus belt was bad replaced both. Car was ok went up to 120mph for about a min but mostly was going 80-90 next on the agenda replace the driver seat and tan door panels drivetrain is good.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Jimweis said:


> An oil filter wrench that fits the pulley seems to hold it well enough to get 33 ft. lbs. on the bolt.


Great idea! Never thought of that. 
I too am a GLader hoarder. I've collected them whenever I've encountered them over the past two decades. I keep a fresh rebuilt one on the shelf at all times!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I picked up another G60 charger off Ebay on Saturday, it turned out to be a real good buy. Belt cover is cracked and the pulley is bent from someone removing it incorrectly.
VW Corrado G60 Supercharger | eBay


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Wow! Awesome find!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a chance to clean the outside tonight, Dawn dish detergent and small brushes and it looks like this.
I usually need to use aluminum brightener to have them look like this one.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

lnoriel said:


> Great idea! Never thought of that.
> I too am a GLader hoarder. I've collected them whenever I've encountered them over the past two decades. I keep a fresh rebuilt one on the shelf at all times!


I've had a g-ladder sitting on my work bench for the past 12 years.....sold the motor is came from back then and now have a 1.8T. always wanted to clean it up and display it


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Test fitting some black Cabrio sun visors while I have the headliner out to be recovered. Got the passenger side to fit without modification. Swapped out the connectors so the light works. They are a bit taller than the stock Corrado visors and probably won't match the roof line exactly, but I'm ok with it.












































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

Put 4 stock size Nitto tires on the Corrado today. Made in Japan. I had well over 80,000 miles on the Michelins but don't put enough miles on the car these days to do it before dry rot.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

95raddo said:


> Test fitting some black Cabrio sun visors while I have the headliner out to be recovered. Got the passenger side to fit without modification. Swapped out the connectors so the light works. They are a bit taller than the stock Corrado visors and probably won't match the roof line exactly, but I'm ok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to find replacement sun visors many years ago when my wife while in the passenger seat moved the sun visor to the side passenger window. I put the key in the ignition and the automatic seatbelt moved forward ripping off the sun visor. At the time, there were still plenty of Corrados in the salvage yards and I simply went to the Pick-a-part and found a replacement. (Then I installed a set of European 3-point seatbelts and got rid of the autobelt system entirely)

today, that is impossible and every Corrado part is now scarce and precious. I commend you for your ingenuity and resourcefulness in adapting the Cabriolet sun visor to the Corrado.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

My sunroof frame headliner was falling so I pulled it to clean and reattach. Handwashed it in Woolite, but was actually looking for a spray foam I bought many years that worked amazing, but I can't recall the name of it. It was a spray that had a dry foam that you could spray on the headliner, then a few minutes later, a simple wipedown and all stains were gone. I couldn't believe how well it worked, but can't find it now. It was specific to headliners and didn't get the material wet, but sure got it clean. Anyone know what I am referring to?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Was it the brand that had the cap on the aerosol can that was also a scrubber? Things are looking good.

While the headliner is out get some hushmat or dynamat under there. Wind noise will drop to near zero. The best I can describe is that the driving experience will be something you never imagined.

It’s also time to run a single wire from the fuse box, under the pillar, headliner, through the hatch rubber boots and threaded back to the rear fog light(s). At least leave enough wire coiled under the headliner to run into the rear hatch later.

I used the hushmat to hold it against the mat already on the roof. No loose wires in the headliner rattling around. It’s time to replace your roof antenna gasket, entire assembly or upgrade if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally got around to the rear wheel bearings on the garage queen. I noticed when replacing the rear shocks, there was play in the rear wheels. Not a ton, but enough to make me suspicious since I was hunting down some rear end weirdness. Took it apart and the previous owner seems to have left too much play when adjusting the axle nut. The washer would move easily around. I might have been able to get away with just tightening the nut, but since I had all the parts, just redid everything and cleaned/examined the rear brakes. What a difference to the ride and handling! They weren't particular noisy but being a little loose must have been the issue causing some vagueness in the rear end. That's all gone with new bearings. Best bang for buck "upgrade" in a while  Don't forget about those bastards back there.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

corradokook said:


> Finally got around to the rear wheel bearings on the garage queen. I noticed when replacing the rear shocks, there was play in the rear wheels. Not a ton, but enough to make me suspicious since I was hunting down some rear end weirdness. Took it apart and the previous owner seems to have left too much play when adjusting the axle nut. The washer would move easily around. I might have been able to get away with just tightening the nut, but since I had all the parts, just redid everything and cleaned/examined the rear brakes. What a difference to the ride and handling! They weren't particular noisy but being a little loose must have been the issue causing some vagueness in the rear end. That's all gone with new bearings. Best bang for buck "upgrade" in a while  Don't forget about those bastards back there.


Nice. Yea, no sense in not replacing. 

They probably never drove the Races all the way in initially. Good Find.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

sdezego said:


> Nice. Yea, no sense in not replacing.
> 
> They probably never drove the Races all the way in initially. Good Find.


I looked at that and the races were driven in as far as they'd go but perhaps they weren't at installation and became that way. The races looked just fine with minor color change, and other than a slight noise on rotation you wouldn't have suspected they were the issue. Grease was no longer clear but not bad either so it's a mystery how they would have developed enough play over time to be able to see it when moving the rear brake disc. The new RWBs are completely silent on rotation of course and no movement in the disc at all. I can't account for how the play developed as usually they just make noise signalling their demise but that wee bit of play sure makes a difference in a car with a solid rear axle it appears.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

After polishing the front windshield, I couldn't let the scarred up wiper arms ruin the look so I painted them.










Seems to have cleaned up the look of the rear to some degree.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Measured a thing.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Since my spoiler was blowing the occasional fuse upon lowering, I figured I'd finally pull it out and give it the once over. The PO had been in there before, so the wiring management was all messed up so that needed to be corrected as well. Upon lowering you could see the voltmeter drop a couple of volts, and then once in a while it would blow a fuse but it wasn't often enough to inspire me to fix it. The sunroof is on the same fuse so that's annoying when out and about with no easy way to shut it unless you replace the fuse.

I thought the motor might need attention but after disassembling everything, the motor alone wasn't causing the voltage drop. It sounded fine so I left it alone. The problem was in the cable guides. Manually pulling the cables through the guides, you could tell there was some resistance, So I pulled the cables out of the guides, and sent brake cleaner down them and sure enough it all came out rust colored. Luckily, the sunroof drain cleaners I bought at Amazon were a perfect fit and allowed me to get more gunk out. Once clean, I used the drain cleaner brush to get grease into the tubes and that really got rid of the resistance. I cleaned and relubed the spoiler transmission and all looked good there. It's quite interesting that even 30 years later it all worked fine. It must have gone up and down tens of thousands of times so these were designed and built quite well despite their reputation.

One note of interest if you end up doing this. The plastic piston that slides up and down in the bracket that the cable attaches to can be installed upside down. This results in normal operation, but with no hole to bolt the spoiler on. I thought I had checked everything, making sure the guides were on the correct side, did many bench tests, but didn't happen to notice that mistake until it was all back installed and I went to put the spoiler back on. Oops! No hole on the right side!

Rather than pull it all out again, I just undid the screws that hold the bracket to to the metal assembly, loosened the 4 main bolts and that gave me enough room to remove it, open it up, spin the plastic piston around and reinstall. Luckily my other car is factory original back there, so I followed it to get the wiring management all fixed up.

I can't find the plastic wiring loom clips though, and there 4 that are on the assembly and 2 on the side of the hatch itself. Etka doesn't list them, so I'll have to replace the broken ones with aftermarket clips. If anyone has a good source, please let me know.

Now when the spoiler moves the voltmeter shows a loss of about a volt or so, so much less mechanical resistance now, so hopefully no more blown fuses. That was a time consuming and tricky job with lots of sharp sheet metal edges to cut yourself. I had to remove the harness that goes to the rear hatch latch as well to get the wiring fixed which requires removing the upper latch mechanism. Getting the brackets screwed back once installed is very tricky on the left side with the uppermost screw since I couldn't get my hand in there and had to fish an extension in there with grease holding the nut I think it's best to bolt down each side but leave everything really loose so things can be moved around as needed since there isn't much room back there with the spoiler rig, the wiper rig, washer rig, lock rig, etc.

Here is one of the clip in the hatch which has no part number on it. There are 2 of these ones and then 4 that press into the spoiler metal assembly.










These are the ones on the spoiler assembly but I can't read the numbers.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I always had this crazy idea to recreate this rear spoiler assembly using hydraulics.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

I was at Harbor Freight yesterday to grab something, but while wandering the aisles I picked up their cheap PDR kit for $16 to see how well it would work. Much to my surprise, although cheap and nasty, it actually got two dents out of the C that had been there since I bought it that irritated me every time I saw them.

One small dent in the metal right between the top of the door and roof strips you can't even tell was ever there now, and the larger one with a center seam on the rear quarter is almost completely gone with just the center seam still visible which I will work to get flat. With 30 year old single stage paint, you do have to be careful that the glue doesn't pull paint off the car when the glue suddenly breaks free, and heating the paint up a bit might help with that. I lost a couple of bits of paint with the larger dent and will do some touch up to make it invisible. Not bad at all for $16, I wish I had bought a kit years ago and had more practice at perfecting the technique. I might need some PDR tools to deal with some other dents so if anyone has any experience with PDR tools and can make a recommendation, please do.


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

corradokook said:


> Since my spoiler was blowing the occasional fuse upon lowering, I figured I'd finally pull it out and give it the once over. The PO had been in there before, so the wiring management was all messed up so that needed to be corrected as well. Upon lowering you could see the voltmeter drop a couple of volts, and then once in a while it would blow a fuse but it wasn't often enough to inspire me to fix it. The sunroof is on the same fuse so that's annoying when out and about with no easy way to shut it unless you replace the fuse.
> 
> I thought the motor might need attention but after disassembling everything, the motor alone wasn't causing the voltage drop. It sounded fine so I left it alone. The problem was in the cable guides. Manually pulling the cables through the guides, you could tell there was some resistance, So I pulled the cables out of the guides, and sent brake cleaner down them and sure enough it all came out rust colored. Luckily, the sunroof drain cleaners I bought at Amazon were a perfect fit and allowed me to get more gunk out. Once clean, I used the drain cleaner brush to get grease into the tubes and that really got rid of the resistance. I cleaned and relubed the spoiler transmission and all looked good there. It's quite interesting that even 30 years later it all worked fine. It must have gone up and down tens of thousands of times so these were designed and built quite well despite their reputation.
> 
> ...


I just went through the spoiler motor on my car. I took the actual motor apart and cleaned it, which lasted about two months before the brushes in the motor failed.
I just replaced the motor with one from an 07 Cayman. The spoiler operation has never been faster or quieter since I’ve owned this car. And only $40 on eBay!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

MaxM97 said:


> I just went through the spoiler motor on my car. I took the actual motor apart and cleaned it, which lasted about two months before the brushes in the motor failed.
> I just replaced the motor with one from an 07 Cayman. The spoiler operation has never been faster or quieter since I’ve owned this car. And only $40 on eBay!


07 cayman spoiler motor bolts on to a corrado??


----------



## MaxM97 (Aug 12, 2012)

jettag60 said:


> 07 cayman spoiler motor bolts on to a corrado??


I was surprised too. Someone commented on a Facebook post I made looking for a Corrado one. Literally the same Bosch motor and from a car 15 years newer.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

MaxM97 said:


> I just went through the spoiler motor on my car. I took the actual motor apart and cleaned it, which lasted about two months before the brushes in the motor failed.
> I just replaced the motor with one from an 07 Cayman. The spoiler operation has never been faster or quieter since I’ve owned this car. And only $40 on eBay!


I may have cleaned mine years ago to see if that would help when the fuse blowing began. But it didn't help, as in my case the cables were the issue. If my motor fails, then I'll get that one, so thanks for the suggestion. All these Bosch motors are very similar and seem to last decades.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ha cool


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Did not expect the insulation to be so dramatically different!


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

How did you get the old stuff off? It turns into dust if I look at it wrong.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

corradokook said:


> How did you get the old stuff off? It turns into dust if I look at it wrong.


When I bought the car it was already removed. There is a good thread somewhere about how to remove it.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Great info! That is really good to know!


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Looking for guidance on employment of the Quickjack system. Recently purchased the QJ 5000TL, which is apparently the successor to the previous model the 5000SLX (yes, I missed the 22% discount on Feb 22d). Supposed to be the same as the prior model with an additional few inches of lift. Today tried to use it and it did not look good. 










In this picture I am using the 5000TL with a spacer block and weld split block (yellow squares), centered in the QJ lift area and also at the prescribed VW lift points. The car begins lifting evenly, but then the back of the car starts to go higher than the front. Shortly after that, the rear of the QJ begins to lift off the ground and the QJ starts to teeter forward. Needless to say, I didn't lift it any higher as the entire assembly began to rock front to back.

What am I missing, doing wrong? Or is this normal and keep raising the vehicle? It seemed to me there was high danger of if tipping forward and the QJ sliding backwards. Thanks in advance for the help.

W


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Does it do a similar thing with no car?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

F16Waldo said:


> Looking for guidance on employment of the Quickjack system. Recently purchased the QJ 5000TL, which is apparently the successor to the previous model the 5000SLX (yes, I missed the 22% discount on Feb 22d). Supposed to be the same as the prior model with an additional few inches of lift. Today tried to use it and it did not look good.
> 
> View attachment 186821
> 
> ...


Judging from the picture, it looks like you're operating it correctly. I've never encountered this before and since I'm not seeing it firsthand, I can only make a humble guess.

The parallelogram design of the QuickJack means the motion of lift moves in an arc relative to its original position at rest. We also know that the corrado is heavier in the front to back. Therefore, assuming your garage floor is level and the two trays are positioned parallel to each other, I would position the car so that the heavier front end is nearer the center of the Quickjacks at its highest lifted point. It appears from the photograph that you may have done that. 

I would try two things, Switch the trays to the other side. The locks have to be positioned to the outside of the vehicle which means the lifted arc travel would go in the opposite direction. Then see if that makes any improvement in stability.

You could also try reversing the car so that the front is facing out to see if that results in any more stability.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Correct ^. Switch sides and make sure locks are on the outside. You should be lifting the car forward, not backward. You have the wrong weight on the wrong ends of the quick Jack.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

sdezego said:


> Switch sides and make sure locks are on the outside


That worked like a champ...thanks!
Here's the funny part, the sticker on the QJ shows it backwards!! That's what I get for following directions.


----------



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)

So excited to finally get her detailed.

Dropped the car off at Login • Instagram on Wednesday evening
They started with the car early on Thursday morning and called me on Friday afternoon to collect.

This was a 2 stage polish with 4 decontamination phases before that.

They also did a stage one interior clean.

Still need to take her out in the sunlight for a nice photoshoot with a real camera, but here are some of the in-progess shots received.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Gots to luv that single stage paint! Please bring it back!


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

I changed out my fuel filter and de-rusted the filter housing bracket.
rusty parts









Rust remover Evaporust bath









After a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally decided to pull out the DS door handle and replace the gaskets, the white plastic clip, clean and grease the assembly and check for other issues. The new gear helped make the handle feel a lot less flimsy and less loosey goosey, which is nice, and it operates a lot better and smoother. Now the only thing left to do is restore it's color. I wonder what body-colored door handles would look like? All the black Corrados got them but we red Corrado owners didn't. Rip-off!


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally decided to add a cup holder after 15 years of ownership. Can definitely feel more power! (from the caffeine). Total cost including labor approx: $17.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

corradokook said:


> Finally decided to add a cup holder after 15 years of ownership.


Where did you get it?


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

F16Waldo said:


> Where did you get it?


I ordered it from here, but I'm sure it's available other places. Velcro was from Lowes, Pellegrino from Safeway.


----------



## rgam2000 (Oct 15, 2019)

I am finally part of the club again. I bought it a few months ago, and finally went to pick it up and brought it home.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks in great shape. How many miles? CEL light?


----------



## rgam2000 (Oct 15, 2019)

corradokook said:


> Looks in great shape. How many miles? CEL light?


About to hit 125000 miles, and no light. It is in great condition.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Heater core / blend doors in progress.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

95raddo said:


> Heater core / blend doors in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the HVAC box back in with an all metal heater core and new foam on the blend doors backed by foil tape.

AC held vacuum overnight so probably be charging with freon today. Don't actually remember the last time I had AC.

Any suggestions/recommendations for anything else to do while I still have the dash out?
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Did you use any foam to wrap the dash wires in? If so, what did you use?


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Never get tired of removing dents. It must be my OCD.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Turns out that I needed a new compressor as well.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Built a zorn / ckw2 engine cart. Handy for chains.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

3D printed a vent gauge pod. The geometry is not perfect but pretty darn close for my first successful print and it snaps in snug like the factory vent.






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I drove it hard


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

stared at it, as it sits in the garage.


----------



## wag53 (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally got hot on 1993 I bought last year. Had fuel problems and tracked it to leaking injectors (4) they qre now rebuilt and problem seems to be solved


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

3D printed a headlight bulb retaining ring.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## concerafa (Jun 7, 2014)

Wash


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

thought about insuring it but looked at the weather forecast....


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

95raddo said:


> 3D printed a headlight bulb retaining ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you design the part, or is it available on some 3d resource somewhere? I have one I repaired, but if a 3d print is holding up (abs?) I might give that a try instead.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

pdcm said:


> Did you design the part, or is it available on some 3d resource somewhere? I have one I repaired, but if a 3d print is holding up (abs?) I might give that a try instead.


My design. Printed in PETG. ABS is hard to print and toxic fumes but PETG seems to be a good substitute. Not sure how it will hold up, haven't used it yet. Might not do so well in the hot engine bay, but we'll see. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Came up with a solution for my center cap dilemma. Just need cap stickers to hide the cans









Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Changed out some burnt lights in the cluster for red ones and then went to work on the switches.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

insured it this week drove it to work for the first time this year


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Installed an Auber digital multimeter to monitor Air/fuel ratio. 

Took a cruise out to the outer banks.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wag53 (Jun 3, 2010)

Replaced center dash console, ordered it on June 8 just got it today. What fun! Had some fitment problems like had to file out openings for fog light switch and etc. All in all not bad , certainly looks better than old one which came out in 8 pieces.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Observed in natural habitat...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Went for a drive through Napa Valley a couple weeks ago










Getting the wing mechanism to work before the drive


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

I’ve been working on it a few hours a day that past couple of weeks. The power steering rack was leaking pretty bad. I had a bunch of other things I’ve been neglecting, so I decided the jobs would be easier if I pulled the drivetrain. Though I was right, this is possibly a rabbit hole. Power steering, rebuilt shifter, new tech tonics downpipe, ABS removed fully, new rear brake line, cleaned the engine bay, new axles, rewrapping wiring harness. And I haven’t even touched the engine yet, which is going to get a new head gasket, gaskets all around, trans fluid, cleaned and who knows what else!!


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

Steering rack is in! Didn’t have time to do the lines yet.


----------



## old4door (May 7, 2017)

Bought it and brought it home. Haha


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

New spark plugs and wires.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Acquired a mk3 golf ball shift knob. I really miss my mk3 gti sometimes..









Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

3D printed a cup holder that slips into the ashtray. Needs a few tweaks but it's functional.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

95raddo said:


> 3D printed a cup holder that slips into the ashtray


Once you get the minor tweaks worked out, are you going to offer up some for sale on ebay? I thoroughly enjoy your hood strut mod! (note your link for that in signature line is expired)


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

F16Waldo said:


> Once you get the minor tweaks worked out, are you going to offer up some for sale on ebay? I thoroughly enjoy your hood strut mod! (note your link for that in signature line is expired)


It wasn't entirely stable so I'm taking a different approach with the design and trying to print the cup holder as one piece that slides into the ashtray slot instead. I successfully printed a blank ashtray insert and it fit just about perfect so this will serve as the base of the cup holder instead.

The problem is this design requires a lot of supports when you go to print it which amounts to almost an entire roll of filament and a 4-5 day print. Probably won't be making more than one simply because I want to print other things but could also be a good excuse to buy another printer. 

I would be open to sharing files and/or posting it on thingiverse for anyone who wants to download and print it themselves.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Got my Ebrake light working again. The bulb looks similar to OE I think.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got it aligned for the first time in 14 years. Then did 120 miles for a little shake down. Next up some tuning and dyno time to dial things in once the motor is fully broken in.


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

Took her for a drive to see if the oil pressure sensor I replaced fixed the oil leak and that the new clutch slave cylinder was working as it should.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Revised the cup holder design and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

Suggestions for what to make next?






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

I received antique plates for my car today, so now I am back on the road.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> Revised the cup holder design and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Suggestions for what to make next?
> 
> ...


That's amazing and if you decide on making extra, I'm in.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Replaced the serpentine belt on my VR6. Actually a fairly easy job to do!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

F16Waldo said:


> Replaced the serpentine belt on my VR6. Actually a fairly easy job to do!
> View attachment 213838


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

The cup holder project has evolved to include a factory Audi part. Almost got it sorted.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> The cup holder project has evolved to include a factory Audi part. Almost got it sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can sign me up for one once complete. 😍. Looking good!!.


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

I'll be loading all my finished designs to Shapeways for anyone who wants to buy one. They offer MJF printing that will give a much more oem look than my FDM printer can.

I ordered one of my gage pods through Shapeways (bottom) to inspect the fit/finish quality and you can see the difference. Print lines very visible from my FDM printer (top).









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> I'll be loading all my finished designs to Shapeways for anyone who wants to buy one. They offer MJF printing that will give a much more oem look than my FDM printer can.
> 
> I ordered one of my gage pods through Shapeways (bottom) to inspect the fit/finish quality and you can see the difference. Print lines very visible from my FDM printer (top).
> 
> ...


Take my money!!! Looks awesome !


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Test fit cup holder 1.0 and it fit nicely replacing the ashtray housing. About an inch clearance over the shifter in first so I would have to grip the shifter from the side with the cup holder extended. Limited to a can of soda size drink in this one.

















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

The other thing that I've been working on is a magnetic phone holder using one of the dash blanks.

I use a wixgear phone holder in my truck and I find it works well so I wanted to create one for the Corrado.

3D printed a dash blank that stuck out far enough so the phone could clear the dash. Then dropped 4 neodymium magnets in the back with some epoxy potting compound. Snaps in snug and holds the phone well.





































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

95raddo said:


> Test fit cup holder 1.0 and it fit nicely replacing the ashtray housing. About an inch clearance over the shifter in first so I would have to grip the shifter from the side with the cup holder extended. Limited to a can of soda size drink in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job!! Looks original.



95raddo said:


> The other thing that I've been working on is a magnetic phone holder using one of the dash blanks.
> 
> I use a wizgear phone holder in my truck and I find it works well so I wanted to create one for the Corrado.
> 
> ...


I'm in. I dig your ingenuity and thinking of how we can make an amazing car seem more up to date.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

izcorrado18 said:


> you can sign me up for one once complete. 😍. Looking good!!.


That really is nicely done. And it's functional. I installed the once popular aftermarket cup holder (Zender?) many years ago. It takes up leg room for the passenger side and does not hold a cup very securely. I've turned corners only to have my travel mug fly out onto the passenger floor. 

How obtrusive is it when looking at/operating your stereo head unit? is the beverage container in the way? or still useable?


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

lnoriel said:


> That really is nicely done. And it's functional. I installed the once popular aftermarket cup holder (Zender?) many years ago. It takes up leg room for the passenger side and does not hold a cup very securely. I've turned corners only to have my travel mug fly out onto the passenger floor.
> 
> How obtrusive is it when looking at/operating your stereo head unit? is the beverage container in the way? or still useable?


I designed it to hang from the factory mounting locations (mine had a broken tab). Two tabs and the rear screw so it's pretty secure.

















I think the cup holder sticks out far enough so as to not interfere with dash controls too much. It is close to the shifter but still operable. Could be annoying, I'll have to drive it like that and report back.

Getting it to clear the crash bar behind meant I needed to pull it forward (towards the rear). Need to tweak the front face geometry some more so it looks more seamless.










Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Today I discovered that not all Thermo housing units are made alike. The reduced diameter of new part prevents the installation of the pipe union (021 121 133D) to the coolant pipe. 
The coolant leak saga unfortunately












continues


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

F16Waldo said:


> Today I discovered that not all Thermo housing units are made alike. The reduced diameter of new part prevents the installation of the pipe union (021 121 133D) to the coolant pipe.
> The coolant leak saga unfortunately
> View attachment 219086
> View attachment 219087
> ...


Oh that sucks! Nothing more frustrating then encountering a part that is not made correctly. Then leaving the engine torn apart while awaiting the correct part to arrive. 
I've been there many times myself.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

F16Waldo said:


> Today I discovered that not all Thermo housing units are made alike. The reduced diameter of new part prevents the installation of the pipe union (021 121 133D) to the coolant pipe.
> The coolant leak saga unfortunately
> View attachment 219086
> View attachment 219087
> ...


That’s still available from Volkswagen: $88.33.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

mateok said:


> That’s still available from Volkswagen: $88.33.


I saw it is available...but quote I got from local dealer was for ~$140. NAPA has it for ~$40, going to give that a shot. Pick it up in the AM. HOPEFULLY, be able to resolve this issue and get car back on the road.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Took the car off the rack and actually drove it for the first time since 4th July weekend. Coolant leak fixed (4th time is a charm?) and discovered several other issues while it was off the road....

Wrong thermostat previously installed
Battery cable to the block bolt was almost completely unscrewed
Serpentine belt had a big chuck missing = R&R belt and tensioner
Wire to solenoid in air intake was broken

Soooo nice to be driving it again!!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

F16Waldo said:


> I saw it is available...but quote I got from local dealer was for ~$140. NAPA has it for ~$40, going to give that a shot. Pick it up in the AM. HOPEFULLY, be able to resolve this issue and get car back on the road.


My dealer gives me good deals but you can find Genuine VW parts online. ECS Tuning and FCP Euro sell Genuine VW, OEM and OE parts.

There are also many dealers that sell online and their prices are usually lower than list price. Some dealers have eBay stores.

Nick in Greece sells Genuine VW parts on eBay. I have been buying from him since about 2007. His parts usually arrive from Greece within two weeks. Sometimes sooner. I only had one part get delayed in 2020.

NK AUTOMOTIVE-USA | eBay Stores

I have spent a lot of money "saving money" by buying cheaper things several times instead of buying the more expensive thing once.

I used to have some favorite dealers online but they keep changing. If I am searching online (vs eBay, ECS of FCP), I just search for the part number.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I have spent a lot of money "saving money" by buying cheaper things several times instead of buying the more expensive thing once.



This is so true.......I've sometimes spent 2-3X what I should have spent because I was trying to go cheap route........Lesson learned.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally got the blue grommets to remount the Corrado emblem. All four had broken although it hadn't fallen off yet, held together by inertia I presume.










You can see the emblem outline, but it's not as bad as I would have thought for 30 year old single stage flashrot paint. A buff should take care of that. 










Was thinking of painting the emblem but now rethinking about leaving well enough alone as it looks pretty darn good even at this stage of the game. Perhaps a previous owner already painted it.


----------



## wag53 (Jun 3, 2010)

Had bad driver side wheel bearing, not as bad a job as I expected. So much quieter now. Also found upper strut bushings worn out, had at least 3/8 in. Play in both sides, but that's for next week when parts come in.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

…put them both up for sale 😞 to fund my new 76’ bay window project.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Just broke another Fabless axle 

But looked good doing it!


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

VR6 Water Pump Replacement (for the search function)

Replaced the water pump on my 92 VR6 today. After replacing tensioner and belt a couple of months ago, the water pump bearings started making a ruckus (thanks G60ing for diagnosis help!). All in all took was about 4 hrs and that included a trip to hardware store to replace allen head pump bolts with regular hex bolts. The pump had been off before, so no issue with stuck bolts or pump and I don't have an air box to deal with so your times may vary. Some interesting observations...

- I removed front and rear motor mounts, but when lifting up the engine only the back of the motor lifted up. The front mount never raised at all. Did I forget to unbolt something? It worked anyways.

- Leaving the belt on to help with tension for removing pulley bolts worked nicely. Loosen 1 bolt, loosen belt and turn pulley, tighten belt, loosen next pulley bolt...lather rinse repeat. HOWEVER, if you lift the engine high enough to get the pullet off the pump, you aren't getting the belt off...no room to get if between the frame and pulleys.

- If you put the jack/block of wood centered under the oil pan, you may have issues catching the coolant fluid when you remove the pump. Yup, I spilled a bunch of fluid on the floor...again (grrr).

- I am amazed at the LOW torque settings for the various coolant parts on the VR6. The pump to block bolts are only 15 ft/lb! And Bentley does not call for any adhesive/sealant on the installation, only the rubber ring gasket. When I did the Thermostat housing this summer, it was the same way. Low torque, no sealant. Very different from my Chevy/Ford small block work - slather it with sealant, tight until it feels very snug and all the sealant is oozing out. Much more refined this way!

Next up...pesky oil leak somewhere near dipstick/oil filter!

p.s. Hammer in pic is holding the other drip pan up to catch leaking coolant and then flow into main catch pan...oy veh!


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I had to recharge my Optima battery since the car simply sits in my garage unused. I should disconnect the battery when it sits for extended periods of time.
To refresh the battery, I used the CTEK smart battery charger which takes approximately 36-48 hours to reach a full charge. I know that sitting for long periods is not good for the battery or the car. 

In addition, I don't ever recall ever changing the power steering fluid in my Corrado. The reservoir is also showing its age and is discolored and has a crack at the top.
So I bought a new clean OEM Factory reservoir and will replace the fluid with fresh Pentosin CHF. I might as well change the windshield fluid reservoir while I'm at it.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

get a trickle charger, best thing you can do for the battery and then it's always ready to go.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

lnoriel said:


> I had to recharge my Optima battery


What model Optima do you have? Yellow or Red top? Looking for one for my VR6 SLC. Love those batteries!


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

F16Waldo said:


> What model Optima do you have? Yellow or Red top? Looking for one for my VR6 SLC. Love those batteries!


I have the Red Top


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

The CTEK does indeed have a "trickle" maintenance mode. I've always had reservations about keeping a battery on a trickle charger while inside an enclosed garage. But I am reading the dangers from hydrogen gas are not applicable to smart chargers and modern batteries. I still have reservations. Maybe I'm too paranoid.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Replaced my Power Steering reservoir and replaced much of the fluid 
I found this method on Youtube that uses a fluid vacuum pump to extract engine oil. I used it in the power steering reservoir instead and vacuumed as much of the fluid as I could.
I replaced the reservoir with a brand new one. The older one is stained with the dirty fluid. I should have done this many years ago. 

This method does not get all of the fluid but only gets most of it in the first cycle. The Youtuber recommends driving around the block and recirculating any remaining fluid, then change it again. Repeat this process until the fluid is clear. Much less of a mess than if I had disconnected the hoses and allowed it to drip into a pan.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Terribly rainy day so I ripped a roof moulding off and modeled it. Currently printing V1 on the resin printer. Will take 4 of these snapped together to equal 1 rail.


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

lnoriel said:


> found this method on Youtube


Sounds interesting...got a link?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

F16Waldo said:


> Sounds interesting...got a link?


This is where I got the idea to vacuum out the reservoir. From Scotty Kilmer on Youtube


----------



## 95raddo (May 24, 2002)

Finished the center vent gauge pods.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfusion001 (11 d ago)

Brought it safely home!
Now to make inventory to get it on the road
Parts list already growing


----------



## F16Waldo (Dec 24, 2020)

Celebrating the 2 yr anniversary of the arrival of current car. She was a bit banged up at the time.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Taped up my two blend doors.










Boy do Corrado evaporators ever get dirty. Should get better flow without all this in the way.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

I removed the drivers seat, Friday I have a expert vinyl repair guy coming to fix the bolster. What a pain to remove the seat from my off site unheated rented garage. I forgot you need to remove the parking brake trim to remove the seat. Fortunately I had a stubby Philips with me to remove it.


----------



## corradokook (Mar 24, 2019)

Jimweis said:


> I forgot you need to remove the parking brake trim to remove the seat.


Get the normal belts and you won't have to do that anymore. My auto seatbelt holster assembly came apart when I was taking my seat out prior to installing eurobelts and springs, balls and small parts went flying everywhere. I had to take apart the passenger side one to see how it all went back together. Following week I bought a set of eurobelts. Now it takes about 1.5 minutes to remove a seat, just like God intended.


----------

